# Nagytiszteletű Csöcsi úrnak



## Efike (2005 Október 29)

Tisztelt Uram,
a tegnapi nap folyamán, miközben a kanadai router meghibásodása sanyargatta a lelkemet, Ön nem átallotta ebbéli fájdalmamat azzal fokozni, hogy tudatta velem ama szomorú tényt, mi szerint a vesztére az Ön kertjében a konyha illatait fürkésző borzos macskát Ön befogta és vacsorának feldolgozta.
Abbéli kérdésemre, hogy maradt-é egy harapásnyi a macsekból, Ön kaján pofával azt válaszolta, hogy semmi nem maradt, még a cicus vékonyka bordáiról is leszopogatta a húscafatokat.
Mindezek után, hogy Ön megtört a keresztkérdéseim alatt, kénytlen voltam tájékoztatni a Nemzetközi Állatvédő Ligát ( továbbiakban NÁL ) , hogy Ön ellen sziveskedjenek a legsürgősebben megindítani az eljárást.


----------



## Judit (2005 Október 29)

Ifjú szívemet megtörted ezzel a meggondolatlan lépéssel Csöcsi! Macskát fogyasztottál! A NÁL-nél már gépelik az elfogató parancsot.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 29)

Kozepessen nagtiszteletu Efraim urnak
Homokozo.

kedves uram!
Mely megvetessel vettem tudomasul , hogy on foljelentett, az osi lovagkor szabalyait figyelmen kivul hagyta. Ezt a vegzetes felelotlenseget potolvan, tekintse ugy, ,hogy pancel kesztyummel a parbajra es tetemre hivas szabalyai szerint pofan vagtam. Varom felkegyelmu segedeit a radvanyi setet erdoben, a Beno mellett, a parbaj reszleteinek egyeztetesere. Az a Szomoru teny, hogy On az altalam elkeszitett pacolt, es kozmalt macskatettemet akarta elfogyasztani melysegessen folhaboritotta a vilag allatszerteto kozossegeit. Az On gyalazatos ragalmai, miszerint en ettem meg a szerencsetlen allat vorosboros szoszban puhara parolt majorannas tetemet,nem fedi a valosagot. kerem terjessze be bizonyitekait a hagai nemzetkozi birosaghoz, 8 percen belul. Ellenkezo esetben en mint ezustpancelos rendorfonok , ont es az egesz ugyet,a kertben allo dus cseresznye fara, folfugesztem.

maradok oszinte rajongoja 
Csocsi a bako.


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 29)

Alig tisztelt Csöcsi
állami itéletvégrehajtó úrnak

Az Ön kihívása párbaj ügyben a radványi setét erdőbe, hol halva találták Bárczi Benőt meglehetősen álságos, annál is inkább mert Radvány hajdani erdejét a nemzeti fejlesztési terv keretében kirtották, leöntötték 300-as vasbetonnal és a helyén egy halastó van ebihalakkal. Másrészt az Ön fennen emlegetett páncél kesztyűje, mellyel állítólag párbajrahívás céljából engem virtuálisan pofán vágott, már az 1867-es kiegyezés óta Herskovics Benő zálogházában rozsdásodik, melyet Ön oda lutrivásárlás ellenértéke céljából helyezett el, de a Boroszlay Egonné lutriárustól vásárolt szelvény nem nyert. Ezt Ön a Duna folyóba dobta, amiért Kovács XVII. János karpaszományos közrendőr és önkéntes tűzoltó Önt helyszíni bírsággal sújtotta. Ön futásnak eredt és Kanadáig meg sem állt, ott is csak azért, mert kifogyott Önből a szusz. 
Természetesen mindenféle párbajnak állok elébe, de szeretném, ha Ön bizonyítani tudná a körzeti állatorvos pecsétjével, hogy Ön párbajképes és a kutyabőre alapanyagát nem a Győri Latex Műbőrgyár állította elő.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 29)

Tisztelt mosolytalan Efrem
Maszoka


A radvanyi setet erdovel kapcsolatos koholt kifogasait nem all modomban elfogadni, es felkernem , hogy informacioit ne Gyurcsanyi Etelka szuletett Bubos Banka nevezetu koztiszteletben allo matronatol szerezze be. Pancelkesztyummel kapcsolatos informacioi sem helytalloak, mert nem is a Rottembiller utcai zaloghaz kesztyu osztalyan van / oda csak a replica kerult/ hanem az en minden kenyelemmel berendezett varamban , 7 lakattal es negyven rabloval orzott Alibaba tipusu pancelszekrenyben . Belathatja , hogy az On aljas ragalmait meg a szalantai szarmazasu rem is csak hahotazva fogadta, de En ,az On , amugy is megtepazott lovagi becsuletet egy kovacs ullovel megvedtem . A szalantai szarmazasu uriembernek nem mondhato Rem nevetestol kinyilt szajnyillasaba helyeztem negyven meteres rohammal. A radvanyi halastoban, az On hirere kidoglottek a halak, es a vizinovenyek elkoltoztek. Kerem ,nevezze meg segedeit, ha egyaltalan talal valakit aki on melle all, tudnam ajanlani a vakok intezetet, vagy a felkegyelmuek zart ossztalyat, hogy a felcedulajukkal nalam jeletkezni sziveskedjenek, es a felkrajcar belepti dijat a radvanyi Beno sirjan elhelyezett perselyben elhejezni sziveskedjenek. Az on temetesere a gyujtest elkezdtem az ugy is esedekes ez evi halottak napjat az on nevevel teszem hangulatossabba.

Maradok oszinte csodaloja: Csocsi a felkegyelmu


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 29)

Az 1/2 kegyelmű Csöcsi nevezetű
1/2 nótás úrnak

Sokkoló

Alig tisztelt Uram !
Az Ön kifogásait a Radványi setét erdővel kapcsolatban nem áll módomban elfogadni, annál is inkább, mert a grófságom történészei bebizonyították, hogy az Ön hiányos földrajzi ismeretei gyermekkorából eredeztetnek, amikor is Ön olyan volt, mint Seholselát Dömötör, aki tudvalevőleg kerülte az iskolát. Kerülnie is kellett, hiszen Ön szemérmetlen módon ajánlatot tett az Orsolya apácarendbe tartozó földrajztanárnőjének, akinek férje ezért Önt, egy lemezbontó vasklapni nevű tárggyal hajtotta az iskola körül, mikozben a fél iskola Önnek szurkolt, a másik fele a férjnek. 
Az sem igaz, hogy a volt radványi erdő helyén épült mesterséges halastóban telepített vizivirágok az én látványomtól költöztek volna el. Ez egy aljas és álságos rágalom, amellyel Ön, csak saját magát minősíti. A tóból a vizivirágok kipusztultak, mikor Ön abban lábat mosott. Erre tanúm Horászka Samu volt erdész, aki most nyugdijas gátőrként tevékenykedik.
Kacagnom kell, mikor Ön a lovagvárát emlegeti. Az Ön hajdanvolt lovagvára ma már a Műemléki Felügyelőség gondozásában áll, s az ÁPV Rt. Önnel három éve perben áll, az Ön kilakoltatása ügyében. Az Ön által emlegetett péncélszekrényt - ami biliacélból készült - még a kádári rendszerben Ön eladta a MÉH nevű vállalatnak, amelynek átvevője nagy fenntartásokkal adott érte 16 forintot, mert Ön azt állította - szemrebbenés nélkül hazudva -, hogy az Vietnámi Úttörőszövetség javára fogja befizetni, vörös nyakkendő beszerzése céljából. E helyett azonban Ön, a Józsefváros mélyén, hol a házak összebújnak, nagyfröccsöt vett egy kiskocsmában. 
Köszönettel vettem ajánlatát, hogy segédeimet a Vakok Intézetéből szerződtessem. Eme ajánlata azt bizonyítja, hogy Ön tisztában van saját külseje elborzasztó látványával, s maradt Önben valahol mélyen parányi lelkiismeret, mert nem akarja ezzel a látvánnyal látó embertársai (márha Ön ember ) ép elméjét megőrjíteni. 
Nagyon kérem, hogy a továbbiakban a kettőnk ügyébe az Ön által parlagiasan csak szalántai Rémnek elnevezett betegtársunkat ne keverje bele, aki is kifogástalan úriember, akárcsak Magilla gorilla, ír, olvas, beszél, tehát kész főnyeremény.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 29)

Tisteletre melto Efraim.
Elfekvo, masodik emelet.

Varkastelyom toronyszobajabol irok onnek ahol a mai napfolkelteben gyonyorkodom pezsgot fogyasztvan es hiveimet szorakosztatom az on altal rovasirassal es kokori eszkozokkel keszitett formedvenyevel. A radvanyi halasto kipusztult elovilaga magan viseli az Efi efektus minden jelet, ugy hogy teljessen foloslegessen igyekszik koholt vadak alapjan gyanuba keverni. Szepsegem a napot es a papot is elvakitja, ezert ajanlottam onnek a vakok intezetet, mert nem vennem a lelkemre , hogy on miatt , az on segedei megvakuljanak. Az on keresere eltekintek V. Laszlo a magyar napkiraly meghurcolasatol. E nemes gesztustol megreszegult fejem baberkoszoruval torteno keretezeserol udvartartasom mar gondoskodott, tehat kerem ne faradjon, mert az on koraban mar minden mozdulat kovetkezmenyekkel jarhat. Fegyverhordozom Hofbauer laszlo folveszi onnel a kapcsolatot , ezert a parbajra torteno nevezesi dijat atadni sziveskedjek. A penz keszhezveteleig zarom soraimat, maradok az on huseges ellensege.

Csodalatias Csocsi , onnek csak CSCS.


----------



## Sasa (2005 Október 29)

Pihentek, pihentek, pihentek................ Pihentek?


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 29)

Csodállatias Csöcsi
alias CSCS részére

Csak csurgó csap csöpög csupán, ez zavarja meg a csendet és némi sercegés miközben ügyes újjaimmal apró fecnikre tépem az Ön hielogrifákra hasonló jelekkel írt és tintapacnikkal ékesített förmedvényét. Az Ön volt általános iskolai tudora Eisenburger Kunóné az Ön ilyen alkotásait rendszeresen egyes alá jegyekkel minősítette és ez tartósan meg is maradt.
Az Ön szépségéről csak annyi említést szeretnék tenni, hogy amikor Önt az állítólag emberszabásúnak számító majmok meglátták, azonnal hátat fordítottak, de ez sem segített rajtuk, mert a seggükről lepergett a szőr.
Az Ön fejét valóban babérral kívánták koszorúzni korgó gyomrú pápuák, de asszonyaik és gyermekeik sírása megfontolásra késztette őket, s inkább szabad elvonulást biztosítottak Önnek, csak ne szennyezze jelenlétével falujuk csodálatos látványát, melyben alkonyatkor a lenyugvó nap fénye a karókra tűzött koponyákat vörösre színezi.
Az Ön fegyverhordozója Hofbauer László úr rövid idővel ezelőtt esett az asztal alá némi kubai rum hatására, melyet abból a pénzből vásárolt, amelyet az Ön fegyvereinek látatlanba történő eladásáért kapott. Ön fegyvertelen. Ha fegyvert mer venni a kezébe, azonnal jön a végrehajtó nevű háromajtós szekrény és elkobozza azt. Szégyellje magát uram, Ön másokra hagyatkozik a helyett, hogy ügyei intézését saját kezébe venné.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 29)

Tisztelt On
Siralom haz , balra.


En az on nyakat fogom a kezembe venni, ha nem hagyja abba a gyongy betuim es a helyesirasom kritizalasat. Lehet hogy ezert egy parbajon kivuli kemeny utlegelest utalok ki onnek petrencesrud igenybevetelevel. Ez en 8. keruleti indianjaim mar regen foldonfutova tettek az itt a piros hol a piros nevezetu szerencse jatekban . Nekik nem volt szerencsejuk, de onnek sem lessz. A kor vivmanyainak megfeleloen kardomat lezeres iranyzekkal szereltettem fol ami ho, es nyomkovetesre is alkalmas, az on megfutamodasa tehat teljessen eselytelen probalkozas. A Kitepem a szived es megyalazla KFT ugyvezeto igazgatojakent folhivom szives figyelmet hogy amenyiben nem szolgaltatja vissza huseges fegyverhordozom foldi maradvanyait, ugy Csenge elnevezesu keresztgyermekem/ az on fia/ foloszlatasaba kezdek. Ezugyben intezkedtem a savas kadak beszerzeserol es hangrogzito keszulekek fogjak onnek a szegeny gyermek utolso bugyogasat kozvetiteni. Kozlom onnel , hogy a computeremben on altal elhelyezett virusokat kikuszoboltem Egyenkent Emilben foladtam csatolvan a milanoi keptar teljes informacios adatat, ugy, hogy onnek megsokszorozodnak az internett koltsegei, ezt csa ehezes aran tudja fedezni. on legyengul es eselye sincs par es verbajozni. Varom Mr hofbauer foldi maradvanyait, es az on bocsanatkero levelet. 

Tisztelettel CSCS. A joszivu


----------



## Judit (2005 Október 29)

Megőrülök Csöcsi!!! A Csenge nevű keresztgyermeked az leány! Most kiderülnek a dolgok. Úgy tűnik, mikor rád voltak bízva az ikrek, sűrűn pelenkáztad őket! 
Nekem azt mondtad, hogy túlélőtáborba vitted az utódainkat! Add elő őket hamar, mert megharaxom!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 29)

Judit írta:


> Megőrülök Csöcsi!!! A Csenge nevű keresztgyermeked az leány! Most kiderülnek a dolgok. Úgy tűnik, mikor rád voltak bízva az ikrek, sűrűn pelenkáztad őket!
> Nekem azt mondtad, hogy túlélőtáborba vitted az utódainkat! Add elő őket hamar, mert megharaxom!!!


 

Kedves Asszonyom , a ferjevel fonallo vitas kerdesek nem a pelenkazason fognak mulni, megkerem ont, hogy beszeljen az uraval mert ellenkezo esetben gyermeki foldi maradvanyait a var fokan megtekintheti , es nem lesz esztetikus a latvany. 

Maradok oszinte hodoloja es esetleges ozvegyulese utan keroje.


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 29)

Alávaló Uram,

Prosectura hűtőszekrény

Ön az én nyakamat nem tudja tapogatni, mert Ön kényszerzubbonyt visel és a kezei hátra vannak kötve, ocsmány formátumú fenyegető leveleit is, egy fogai közé szorított un. tintaceruzával követi el, melyet egy figyelmetlen ápoló mellényzsebéből emelt el. Szeretném felhivni szives figyelmét, hogy a A Kitepem a szived es megyalazla KFT - melynek Ön állítólag magas beosztású toronyőre - jelenleg csődeljárás alatt áll, ügyeinek intézését a csődbiztos látja el, aki az én hűséges emberem.
Az Ön hűséges fegyverhordozójának földi maradványai jelenleg is a földön hevernek némi emberi váladékkal körítve, melyet ő rumközi állapotban magából kiöklendezett. Úri körökben ezt rókázásnak hívják, nagyon helytelen módon, hiszen ennek az ocsmány emberi tevékenységnek a bájos vörös bundás állatokhoz semmi köze nincs. 
Szives értesítését kézhez kapván azonnal értesítettem a milánói Képtár biztonsági szolgálatát és az Interpolt és az e-mailben küldött képanyagot, valamint a levélbombát nekik forwardoltam.
Szépséges utódaimmal Ön nem tud megzsarolni. Csenge lányom itt ül mellettem és ikertestvérével Bendegúzzal éppen a Kis Szobrász nevű játékkal játszanak. Egy nagyon kellemes tapintású viaszból formálják ki az Ön alakját, majd instrukcióim alapján tele fogják azt szurkálni különféle tűkkel, átkokat és rontásokat mondva rá.

Kiváló tiszteletlenséggel

kmft


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 29)

Ravatal

Kedves uram, on a kenderszivastol elhulyult oreg varazslot jutatja eszembe, hiszen mar a sajat gyermekeibol is kettot lat. Az on Gyermekenek Woodoos jateka az on romlott, gyremrknevelesre teljessen alkalmatlan gonosz lelket tarja fel. Megkezdtem on ellen a gyamhatosagi eljarast, miszerint gyermeket az altalam kinevezett Sotet boru es lelku Kolompar Istvanne fogja ellatni, aki koztudottan szigoru es igazsagtalan nevelesi elvekkel rendelkezik. Csak igy biztosithato, az on gyermekenek egeszseges , a tarsadalomra nezve biztonsagos fejlodeset. A Ne lopj mert kiszurom a szemed BT./ A gyengebbek kedveert beteti tarsasag/teljes tamogatasarol biztositott, es a parbajunkon mint biztonsagi orok fognak tevekenykedni. Lathatja , hogy minden biztonsagi intezkedest megteszek az on altal anyiszor eljatszott szokesi jelenet meggatolasara. Keszuljon a legroszabbakra , annal csak jobb lehet 

Intezkedtem , hogy a koporso leszogelesevel varjanak az on csufos halalig . Ezzel is biztositva keselyuim egeszseges etelrendjet.

Maradok Tiszteloje Csocsi a gyaszolo.


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 29)

Tisztelt Gyászoló és Kriptaszökevény

Temető árok, balra

Ámulattal figyelem, hogy Ön mint egy Janus-arc egyszerre figyel előre ás hátra, de inkább hátra. Ezért nem lehet tudomása arról, hogy az Ün pártfogoltja, Kolompar Istvanne már két éve a kalocsai női börtön tartós vendégszeretetét élvezi, tekintettel arra, hogy türelmetlenségéért a Legfelsőbb Bíróság jogerősen életfogytiglani büntetésre itélte. Történt ugyanis, hogy az egyik ápolására bízott gyermek torkán a karácsonyra osztott mandarint hámozás nélkül egyben nyomta le. 
A Ne lopj mert kiszurom a szemed BT fájdalom, de fél éve feloszlott, munkatársai a mai napig havonta összegyülnek és békés tüntetéssel követelik fél éves elmaradt bérüket, melyet Ön volt szives nem folyósítani. Köszönöm, hogy felhívta a figyelmemet a már feledésbe merült Ne lopj mert kiszurom a szemed BT-re, következő esedékes találkozójukra magam is elmegyek és személyesen adom át e bizalmatlanságot gerjesztő arcú embereknek az Ön elérhetőségi adatait. Adataim szerint mindnyájan rendelkeznek érvényes fegyvertartási engedéllyel és saját lőfegyverrel is, melyet nem fizetés esetén nem haboznak használni.
Szeretném még felhívni szives figyelmét arra, hogy az Ön féltett keselyűi a madárinfluenza áldozatai lettek, feltalálási helyük 25 km-es körzetét a hatóságok karantén alá helyezték és minden papagájt, varjút kiirtotak. 

Őszinte híve, a segítőkész


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 29)

Tisztelt Maradvany

Csontkukac, egyenessen belefele

On kezd az idegeimre menni lokhajtasos keselyuim az osszes vedooltassal rendelkeznek es kituno allapotban itt ulnek a vallamon. Minden etetenel az on eltorzult vonasait bamuljak videon, igy probalom szoktatni oket az on fortelmes latvanyahoz. Enni csak akkor kapnak ha a kepernyobol jaj kialtasokat tudnak kicsikarni azon kepenek lattan Az idosebb keselyuim K-9 fogsorral vannak ellatva es kulon mergmirigyeket operaltattam belejuk a kiralykobrabol. Onnek eselye anyi sincs mint a vakondnak a kutkavaval.A Ne lopj mert kiszurom a szemed BT. Tagsaga valoban ketes kulseju urakbol es kevesbe urakbol all akik keszek az on eletet aldozni ertem. 
Az On altalemlitett Kolompar Istvanne 13 Tenyleg bortonben ul de az elozo 12 az on gyermeknevelesi hianyosagait igyekszik potolni egy libatomovel es egy bikacsokkel. Varom mielobbi jelentkezeset mr Hofbauer maradvanyaival kapcsolatossan, es a rokak neveben tiltakozom az on eljarasait illetoleg.

Tisztelettel :csocsi a bako


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 29)

Elvetemült Úr
részére

Tetemhelyén

A szemeim kerekre tágultak az Ön naivságán. Valóban ülnek az Ön megrokkant vállain néma csendben szimpatikus arcú dögkeselyük. Mondom néma csendben, mert madárinfluenza elleni védőoltás helyett megbizottam, aki Önnek állatgyógyász és lódoktorként adta ki magát, védőoltás helyett az Ön madarait fűrészporral töltötte fel. Ezen madarak, tehát kitömött madarak. Tollukat a rothadás és Ön ellen némi arzén nevű anyaggal porozta be szolgálatkész emberem. 
Sziveskedjen felújítani számtani ismereteit. Kolompár Istvánné 12 a Márianosztrai fegyintézetben van, és Kolompár Istvánné 13 mint irottam volt a kalocsaiban.

kmft


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 29)

Tisztelt Maszat

Elkenodesi hely

Sajnalattal kell kozolnom onnel , hogy az alruhas madarologusat hienaim mar a kastely kuszoben szetteptek, spontan veletlenul, hiszen az illeto megboldogult a megszolalasig hasonlitott onre. Amit on allit a keselyuirol az csak egy pletyka amit en terjesztettem el az on megtevesztesere. 11.Kolomparne aki buntetlen eloeletu, mert az igazsagszolgaltatas kerekei lassan orolnek, most tolt le egy teljes gorogdinyet, az on feltve orzott gyermeke torkan. Hogy legzeset megkonyitsuk , gege metszest alkalmaztunk, mert mi nem vagyunk barbarok. kemeny gigaju gyermek, csak gratulni tudok onnek. A valtsagdijj megerkezeseig tovabbi atalakitasokat fogunk vegezni gyermeken, hala a jo Istennek szepen hizlalt darab van mit leszerelni rola.

Az On huseges Csocsije.


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 29)

Tisztelt Elhalálozott úrnak

Sírhelyén

Úgy értékelem, hogy Önnél valamiféle kommunikációs hibák következtek be, miután hűséges bérgyilkosom, aki Önnél keselyülógusnak és lókupecnek adta ki magát, itt áll mellettem és épp a fegyverét tisztogatja, ami kötelező elfoglaltság számára. Érdeklődtem az Ön által felemlített hiénák egészségi állapota felől is. Emberem megnyugtatott, hogy az ön romos várának árkában hevernek, a kapus teste alatt, saját szánvonó kutyáinak felét hagyta ott helyettük, de előbb gondosan vékony gumiból készült hiéna álarcot húzott rájuk, mellyel Önt sikerült tökéletesen megtéveszteni. Emberemnek helyben béremelést kezdeményeztem, melyre nem kell 2006-ig várnia. 
Az Ön által emlegetett 11, sorszámú Kolompárné három éve vadászbaleset áldozata lett, egy ifjú vadász vaddisznónak nézte és halálosan fejbelőtte egy kiegyenesített kaszával. A rendőrségi vizsgálat még nem zárult le, mert az ifjú vadász a halálos lövést megelőzően egy összecsukható tábori pálinkafőzőt kapott az elhunyt férjétől, aki azóta Strassburgban lakik.
Elképzelni sem tudom, hogy ki lehet az a szerencsétlen gyermek, aki az Ön barbár karmai közé került. Istennek hála két szép gyermekem itt gügyög mellettem. Bendegúz fiam a villámgéppuska tartalék lőszereit fényesítgeti egy kicsi kezéhez illő szarvasbőrdarabbal, mig Csenge lányom a zárvázat olajozgatja jóféle fegyverolajjal. Hitvesem Judit a macskát fésülgeti egy vas gereben nevű szőrtisztitó szerszámmal, szóval teljes a családi összhang és a béke.

Béke poraira


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 29)

Meghalt a cselszo, nemdul a rut viszaly...Temetkezesi vallalat
4-es parcella 23-as sir.


On vagy idult allapotban egy heveny alkohol mergezes tunetei heveri ki vagy a vadkender szivastol halucinal. DNS teszt eredmenyei alapjan a nalam levo gyermek az One. Nem tudom kedves araja tud e rola? Ha idaig nem , na hat majd en kozlom onacsagaval. Evvel a nemes tettemel is elosegitve a bekes csaladi elet megteremteset az on hatralevo perceire.Az on altal idekuldott verebesz es himpeler urat mar ami megmaradt bellole/ kozelharcot vivtam a hienaimmal/ a vararokban uszkalo krokodiloknak adtam jutalmul a var tokeletes vedelmeert. Tobb krokodil is panaszkodott, hogy elrontotta a gyomrat az on kutyaival, de nem bilagit kiutalasaval helyre allt az egeszsegi allapotuk. Halottak napjara valo tekintettel koszontom ont, mert halotrol vagy jot vagy semmit.Legy udvozulve dicso lovag szep a ruhad szep a lovad enekelte Susu a sarkany, mielott langnyelveket okadva porkolte halara az on verebeszet.
Most mar az egesz Kolompar csalad es a vajda is az on gyermekevel torodik, az achillesi inak atvagas utan kieheztetett oroszlanaimmal versenyfutason vesz reszt. Oszinten drukolok az on gyermekenek, mert en is apa vagyok, es tudom hogy egy apa szamara nincs boldogitobb mint amikor a gyermek egeszseges sportos eletmodot folytat. Az on temetkezesi koltsegeire az eloleget befizetni sziveskedjek, mert varuri jobbom nagyon kemeny es konyortelenul behajtok mindenfele tartozast.

Csoci a siraso


----------



## andika (2005 Október 29)

\\m/


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 29)

Csoci Temetkezési Vállalat

Annak a dög sírásónak
a magának ásott gödörben

Javaslom Önnek tisztelt sírásó úr, hogy elmeállapotát sürgősen vizsgáltassa meg elme,- és nemibeteggyógyász szakorvossal, mert az Ön becstelen agyát feltehetőleg a szifilisz nevű betegség sorvassza, melyet egy meggondolatlan ifjúi pillanatában a Kolompár család valamelyik nőtagjától szerzett be. Az elmúlt évek történéseit nehéz rekonstruálni, de annyit sikerült tisztázni némi pálinka árán a Kolompár törzs élelmedtebb korú tagjaival, hogy Ön meleg és közeli - mondhatnám testközeli - kapcsolatot tartott fenn az akkor 74 éves Varjú mamával, aki a fentebb említett betegség birtokosa volt. Ez okozhatja, hogy Önnek fel sem tünt, hogy szeretett arám Kossuth dijas érfestőművész egy hamis DNS mintával látta el Önt, miközben a keresztapai teendőit elhanyagolva részegen horkolt a kerti fotelben. 
Ama szerencsétlen gyermekre, akit az Ön bérgyilkosai az oroszlánok elé vetnek, -miként tették azt Néró pribékjei az őskeresztényekkel a Colosseum ban - Isten áldását kérem, s imádkozom, hogy könnyű és gyors legyen neki a halál.


----------



## andika (2005 Október 29)

Ámen.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 29)

Kedves oszlasnak indult Tetem Ur

Szomoruan vettem tudomasul, hogy On engem a szellemi tolokocsisok nepes csaladjaba sorol . Ezt mar masodik Arnold az angyalfoldi csapos is kikerte maganak. Szomoru hogy on esszeru erveles helyett a Kolompar csalad befeketitesen dolgozik. Szerencsetlen rokkantkegydijjas kolompar Agostonne szuletett Varju Belane sorsa az on lelkenszarad, ne akarja ramkenni. On megasta sajat sirjat. Csore toltott sarkanyaim felkeresik ont es becses csaladjat, es ha on nem rendelkezik a Szilvasy Aron , Hogyan legyunk elefantok cimu dramajaval akkor onnek befellegzett kerem szavaimat komolyan venni , nem kukoricazunk, es a tengerit is hagyuk nyugodni. 
Az on hive: En.


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 30)

Mélyen lenézett Sárkányidomár Úr,

Ketrecében

Kezdek végtelen türelmem végére járni, miután Ön mindenféle oroszlánokkal, krokodilokkal, csőre töltött sárkányokkal , pedofiliával foglalkozik, a helyett, hogy párbajra való alkalmasságát a körzeti elmeorvossal és a kutyapecérrel igazoltatná, elküldené segédeit a fegyverválasztás céljából, és megjelölné a párbaj vagy vérbaj helyét. Ha Ön ettől elzárkózik, akkor én fegyverként kedvenc hangszeremet a Sztálin-orgonát választom és a párbaj szinhelyéül a Don kanyart jelölöm ki ott a két nyírfácska között. Iván Szergejevics Lovontosszal már meg is beszéltem az ön porhüvelyének nyom nélküli elhantolását és e célból átadtam neki egy üveg metilalkoholt. A metilalkoholt elfogyasztván kéréseimet vakon fogja teljesíteni. 

kmft


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 30)

Legkevesbe sem Tisztelt Staub Ur

Viasz muzeum, 

Fekerem , hogy orzo vedo allataimat ne babralja, mert nem vagyok hajlando az on biztonsaga erdekeben minden nap szajkosarat huzni az ambras cetre.Igty is meg vannak vadulva az on ragalmaitol es ha On nem koncentral a kozeledo par es verbajunkra, nem tudom oket kordaban tartani. Gyilkos balnaimat a falu hataraban sikerult ujra befogni, mert az ej leple alatt elindultak az on torkat atharapni. A tovabbiakban nem tudom az on szemely biztonsagat garantalni, felkerem hogy alaptermaeszetetol elteroen viselkedjek megertoen , az onre kiehezett orzo vedo allatammal szemben. A szalantai remrol elnevezet ezusthatu gorillam mar nagyon feni onre a fogat, sajnalattal kozlom, hogy aldozatait eloszor sexualis modon inzultalja ,majd modszeressen alkatreszeire szedi. Bizom megerteseben, c sak a parbajig szeretnem ont eletben tartani.

Maradok az On oszinte hive
Csocsi a vakeger.


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 30)

Csöcsi
a világtalan rágcsáló részére

Templom

Tisztelt Csöcsi Úr,
boldoggá tenne, ha megvilágosítaná elmémet és végre tájékoztatna, hogy ámbrás cetjeinek (_Mammalia __Odontoceti) _legeltetését a falu határában mikor kívánja befejezni. Elfoglalt üzletember vagyok, nekem igazán nincs időm figyelemmel kisérni az Ön ámbrás és fogas cetjeinek táplálékfelvételét és teljesen hidegen hagy az Ön által szalántai rémnek nevezett házigorilla sajátos nemi élete is. Nekem a világ pulzusán kell tartanom a kezem, irányítanom kell a fegyverkereskedelmet, a kábítószerforgalmat valamint a dohány és alkoholexportot. Éppen ezért szeretnék már túlleni a mi nevetséges párbajunkon. Kérem, sziveskedjen közölni, hogy mikor kész elhalálozni s én kivánságát a legrövidebb időn belül teljesíteni fogom.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 30)

Tisztelt Keresztapa Don Efraim.
Szicilia

Az on uzelmeit keresemre az Interpol az FBi es az izraeli rendorseg is nyomon koveti. Muszaly volt ont foljelentenem a hely palinka aranak rohamos novekedese, es az alkohol tartalmuk rohamos csokkenese miatt.A Fegyver es kabitoszer gyanant arult zokni uzletei teljessen hidegen hagynak de a palinka uzletei folhaboritanak. Szakmai tanacsadom Doszpot Peter is turhetetlennek minositette az on ugykodeset. A prostituciora gyakorolt nyomasomnak koszonhetoen sikerult visszaszoritanom az on bandajanak aldatlan mukodeset HIv virusos fertozesek altal. Remelem ez eleg figyelmeztetes onnek . A Ne packaz velem , mert megrugla polgari jogi tarsasag neveben is tiltakozast nyujtottambe az ENSZ-hez es HIV pozitiv valaszuk meg is erkezett. Tudatom onnel , hogy kedves Aram Hetek ota dolgozik az on szemfedojen es azon az asztalteriton amit befotes gumival az on verben furdo fejere fogunk erositeni. Megvasaroltam a volt szovjetunio 10- eves gumipitypang termeset, hogy az on kisse borzalmassan nagy felyet a megfelelo meretu gumival tudjuk az abroszhoz erositeni. Pusztulj Efraim nevet viselo uran brazil osszevont csapataim az fohadiszalasat bekeritettek , percei es fogai meg vannak szamolva. Foga tobb van .

Kellemes keszulodest

Csocsi a ragcsalo


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 30)

Nagyon mélyen lenézett Rágcsáló úr !

Gabonaraktár

Mindenekelőtt szeretném tisztázni, hogy Ön mint rágcsáló, a _Sciuromorpha, _a_Myomorpha _vagy a_Hystricomorpha _alrendjébe tartozik, mert ennek ismeretében kell eldöntenem, hogy milyen irtószerrel lépjek föl az Ön egészségre és jóizlésre káros jelenléte ellen. Tekintettel arra, hogy Ön saját bevallása szerint is rágcsáló, ezzel automatikusan elismeri, hogy párbajképtelen, ezért az Ön elhalálozását nem pár,- és/vagy vérbaj, hanem szaxerű rágcsálóirtás fogja elősegíteni.
Megbizott mesterlövészem már célkeresztbe is vette Önt
 Csatolás megtekintése 361
 Mindenesetre felhívtam rágcsálóirtásra szakosodott mesterlövészem szives figyelmét, hogy ne célozzon az Ön nagybecsű fejére, hiszen abban látatlanul az Ön agyát eltalálni reménytelen feladat, inkább tegye önt mozgásképtelenné, hogy kommandós gyalogságom kényelmesen átvághassa az Ön torkát.
Csatolás megtekintése 362
Kedves aráját szivből üdvözlöm, kérem tolmácsolja számára bocsánatkérésemet, hogy a munkája teljesen hiábavaló. Sajnos e gyönyörű kézimunkát nem lesz lehetőség az Ön temetésén sem felhasználni, mert egy megbízható német céggel szerződést kötöttem, hogy az Ön maradványait állati tápként forgalmazza. ​


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 1)

Tisztelt gabonaraktaros Ur.

Rohadt termes, jobra.


Eloszor is kikerem magamnak az on alaptalan vadait, es az a teny hogy kiskoromban a Diotoro c. balett, enekkaraban a patkanyok korusaban vezeto szerepet jatszottam, nem jogositja fel ont, hogy leragcsalozzon.
Az onrol elnevezett Staubi szoda nevu lotyot, betiltattam es a buborekok tervszeru atalakitasa utan mint dobokockat hoztam forgalomba. A kocka el van vetve, az on napjai meg vannak szamolva.Az On, ragcsaloirtasra szakosodott mesterloveszei, patkanyaimat hatalmas hahotara/ tovabbiakban csak HAHA/ kesztettek, ugyan is a dugospuskak tuzereje mar az egyiptomi faraok idelyeben sem volt utokepes.Kedves Aram altal onnek keszitett szemfedot , kereszt oltesekkel rogzitjuk az on pillaihoz, ezzel is jelezven a katolikus egyhazhoz valo antipatikus magatartasunkat.Kedvenc keresztes pokomrol koromkefevel sikerult eltavolitanom ezt a csufondaros szinbolumot, ezzel cafolvan az osi mondast, miszerint mindenkinek megvan a maga keresztje.Nagyon sajnalom, hogy On, gyava katolikus modjara megfutamodik az esedekes lovagi parbaj elol, es szarmazasomra valo tekintettel on azt raszista modon elkerulni igyekszik. Mely megrendulessel vettem tudomasul ezen probalkozast,es az on nevet csupa kisbetuvel a fuveszkert naplojaba es a part piros konyvecskejebe bevezettem. Ont ezennel megfosztom orgrofi titullusatol, es a reszeges krokodilokat is megszegyenito, Te Efi elnevezessel fogom illetni.


Maradok melysegessen csalodott hive

Nemesszivu Csocsi lovag.
/Vakeger/


----------



## Efike (2005 November 1)

Alsócsöcsi és Felsőcsöcsi Csöcsi úrnak
Csöcsön

Népes számú munkatársaim meleg baráti körében vettem kézhez az Ön veretes sorait. Lelkendezve olvastam , hogy Ön bohó ifjúságában magas művészi tevékenységet fejtett ki a Diótörő balett énekkarában, mint a patkánykórus koloratúr-szopránja. 
Kezdeti lelkesedésemet azonban lelohasztotta udvari művészettörténészem tájékoztatása, mely szerint Ön a Diótörő c. film forgatásán vállalt kisebb statiszta szerepet, és Önre osztotta a vájtfülű rendező az ajtónyikorgás szerepét. Tény, hogy oly csikorogva és félelmetesen mint Ön, más senki nem tudta volna alakítani eme embert próbáló feladatot.
Hadügyminisztériumi politikai államtitkárom enyhe szívrohamot kapott a röhögéstől, miután Ön és csatornapatkányai ama nézetüknek adtak hangot, miszerint az én hadseregem dugóspuskákkal lenne felszerelve. El kell, hogy keserítsem Önt. Az öt évvel ezelőtti új oktatási törvényünk is előírja, hogy az óvodáskorú gyermekek számára államköltségen és állampolgári jogon biztosítani kell a patkányirtáshoz nélkülözhetetlen M16-os gépkarabélyt állvánnyal és éjszakai látóberendezéssel felszerelve, lézeres irányzékkal. Hadseregünk természetesen a legmodernebb nukleáris ütőerővel rendelkezik és annak bevetése nem kétséges, ha Ön és patkányai támadást intéznek ellenünk. Gróf Lóváry Lampert Lajos ellentengernagy és címzetes hadügyminiszter félelmetes mosoly kiséretében olvasta a katonai hírszerző szolgálatunk legfrissebb jelentését az Ön és hadserege állapotáról. Miközben elnyomta havannaszivarját, szörnyű mosollyal csak annyi megjegyzést engedett meg magának e halxavú férfiú, hogy az Amerikai Egyesült Államok hadseregével Afganisztán és Naésasztán határán végzett baráti hadgyakorlat nagyobb megpróbáltatást jelentett harcosaink számára, mint amit Ön és hadserege az elkövetkezendő 50 évben - már ha megéri - számunkra jelenthet. Eme kijelentése után sercegve köpött egyet a számára odakészített köpőcsészébe. 
Tábori lelkészem elborzadt azon, hogy Ön és vezérkara az Antikrisztus híve és a keresztes pók hátán található természetes keresztet fordított keresztre festette át. Ez nagyobb bűn, mint az Isten gyalázása. Tábori lelkészem leborult elém és könnyes szemekkel könyörgött, hogy eme förtelmes bűnt ne hagyjam megtorlatlanul. A tábori lelkész kérelmére ezért határozat született, mely szerint Önt nem szabad megölni, hanem minden áron élve kell elfogni és nehéz vasban Ama(r)-gi sumér főpap körmei közé kell vetni, aki nagy megelégedésre az állami inkvizítor feladatát látja el.
Csatolás megtekintése 432​


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 1)

Melyentisztelt Efraim, Te.


Tudatom onnel , hogy a Diotoro cimu balett patkanykaraban tenylegesen mint sopran tevekenykedtem oly sikerrel, hogy kozvetlenul utana folkertek a Sopranos c film foszerepere is. De hat mit ert on a muveszetekhez. Kb anyit mint Karsai a halottak napjahoz.Horogkeresztes pokjaim mar uton vannak az on fohadiszalasa fele, Motorizalt legi egysegeim eredeti lodarazs tipusu hajomuvekkel folszerelt duplaszarnyu szitakotokon mar holnap megkezdik az on allasainak bombazasat, Termesz hangyaim/ ez esetben a termesz az nem folszolito mod/ az on M-16-os csontos kalaberjat az ejszaka leple alatt vasreszelekke alakitjak, mely az on magnesezett vasorru babajara fog ragadni. Tudomasomra jutott, hogy on addig delejezte Onacsaga orrat amig szerencsetlen nem tudta eldobni az ontottvas serpenyot. On egy minden hajjal megkent , csuszos , szadista vadallat laposfeju Araval, az eldobott serpenyo miatt. Tudomasomra jutott, hogy az on antigravitacios sulycsokkento keszuleke a hentestol kihozando disznohus aranak csokkentes erdekeben keszult, komoly nemzetgazdasagi karokat okozvan. Az on vilagpusztito , Armany fedonevu torekveseit egy esedekes talalkozas alkalmaval egy jobb egyenes , bal csapott kombinacioval fogom semlegesiteni, de lehet , hogy rugni is fogok

KKNM.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 1)

Nagyméltóságú Csöcsitelekhy úrnak

Patkányia

Levelét olvasván ismét el kellett szomorodnom. Ön csökönyösen ragaszkodik ahhoz, hogy a Diótörő c. balettben patkánykar van, ugyanakkor ez a valóság elferdítése. Csajkovszkij valóban tervezte, hogy patkánykórusra is ír egy betétet, de végül is megfogadta a tanácsomat és patkányok helyett a farkasok hada lett megírva. Lássa be kérem, hogy ez sokkal férfiasabb, több erőt sugároz, ha egy farkas elordítja magát, akkor pereg a dió és törik. Igy sokkal termelékenyebb, mint patkánycincogással. Atyai nagybátyám Rettegett Iván cáratyuska egy zafírköves családi gyűrűvel jutalmazott ezért a javaslatért, Iván Konsztantinovics Nyikorogot viszont a patkáykórus ötletéért Szibériába száműzte.
Az Ön fenyegetésein nekem csak kacagnom kell. Lássa be, én nem a levegőbe beszélek, bizonyítékaim vannak, hogy nálunk már az óvodában is patkányokkal játszanak a harci cicák.
Csatolás megtekintése 446
Nagyon kérem, hogy feleségem őnagyságát ne keverje bele vitás ügyünkbe. Ő egyébként is Önnek tekintetes asszony, mert tekintettel volt régi ismeretságünkre és ezért nem borította még Önt le a pelenkamosáskor használt forró lúgos vizzel. Szépségem most nagyon megbántódott és különböző fémtárgyakat próbál az orrához tapasztani, de egyik sem tapad.
Ha Ön szembe mer velem jönni az uccán a balos lengőjével, akkor én egy jobb horoggal nyomok a szeme alá egy waterlooi naplementét, hogy még az agya is bekékül tőle. Ettől nemessé válik, mert a nemeseknek kék a vére.​


----------



## Sasa (2005 November 1)

Efike!
Az érdemi vitába nem kívánok belekotyogni , de ezt talán elírtad:
Alsócsöcsi és Felsőcsöcsi Csöcsi úrnak
Csöcsön

talán így: Nemes Felsőcsöcsi és Alsópöcsi..............


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 1)

Mirol beszelsz?


----------



## Sasa (2005 November 1)

csocsike írta:


> Mirol beszelsz?


 
Igen éppen erről van szó a srácok erről beszéltek nagyon bökős vagy a csajok meg arról, hogy borostás!


----------



## Sasa (2005 November 1)

Efike!
Elnézésedet kérem, hogy egy győztes pozicóban mélyütést adtam Csöcsinek,( de egy csatár nem hagyhatja a magas labdát!) és ezzel
edzőtáborra kényszerítettem *amúgy nemes* ellenfeledet,
állítólag az arizónai sivatagból már a sivatagi rókák is elmenekültek mert valami nagylábú szörny ijesztgeti őket valami agave vagy borotvált kaktusz husánggal, vesszővel (pálcikával).


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 1)

Kotozkocc?


----------



## Sasa (2005 November 1)

csocsike írta:


> Kotozkocc?


 
Nem csak a kiskoruak meg az ideges szülők miatt aggódok!!!


----------



## Efike (2005 November 1)

Az a nagy helyzet, hogy Csöcsi még mindig Arizónában vann, mert azóta sem bírt két lábra állni a tökeitől. :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 1)

Irigykecc?:8:


----------



## Sasa (2005 November 1)

Azért örülök, hogy Csöcsi újra a régi , levetette kapucniját és ha jó látom elővette kiskacsáját- vagy az egy békegalmb?


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 1)

Kedves Efi ur, te dog.

Mielott tovabbi pajzan gondolatokkal foglalkozna a sajat tuleleset illetoleg, ki kell , hogy abranditsam . Tudosaim korlatlan anyagi es erkolcstelensegi tamogatasomat elvezik . Onnek eselye sincs. Meg anyi sem amenyi a doglott lonak volt a szalantaival szemben . Bemutatom az on ellen kitenyesztet roham pingvinemet es barati tarsasagat Reszkessen , mert on helyett senki nem fog reszketni.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 1)

Sasa írta:


> Azért örülök, hogy Csöcsi újra a régi , levetette kapucniját és ha jó látom elővette kiskacsáját- vagy az egy békegalmb?


 
Az egy verszomjas kacsa. Az Efi a korhazban megbecstelenitette most nalam keresett menedeket.:8:


----------



## Sasa (2005 November 1)

csocsike írta:


> Az egy verszomjas kacsa. Az Efi a korhazban megbecstelenitette most nalam keresett menedeket.:8:


 
Nekem mára elég volt!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 1)

Gyenge idegzetu emberek minek akarnak csatazni?:|


----------



## Efike (2005 November 2)

Ivan Vlagyimirovics Micsurin
alias Csöcsi úrnak

állatkisérleti laboratórium

Tisztelt Professzor Úr !

Megtekintettem az Ön által kifejlesztett harci állatokat és a következőkben szeretnék részletesen foglalkozni az Ön génkutatási munkájával. 
1,/ Harci Pingvin (Bellicus Spheniscidae) melyet Ön A sziámi macskából, a cápából és az alapmodell un. császárpingvinből fejlesztett ki nem újdonság. Ezt a modellt már az első intifáda idején a Weizmann intézetben kifejlesztette az izraeli hadvezetés, de a modell nem vált be az itt uralkodó időjárás miatt. A pingvin elolvadt.
2,/ A sasfejű kutya (Augila canis ) szintén nem új találmány. 1712-ben a göttingeni egyetemen kisérleteztek vele. Három példány készült, de rövid időn belül mindhárom megdöglött. Az egyik sasfejű kutya egy magas szirtről ugrott le, mert meglátott egy nyulat, de miután a keresztezés során nem sikerült szárnyakkal ellátni, lezuhant és halálra zúzta magát. A második példány meglátott egy szarkát és meg akarta fogni. Próbált a levegőbe ugrani, de mindig visszaesett. A sasfejben betáplált vadászösztön azonban nem hagyta nyugodni és addig ugrált, amíg a végkimerüléstől elpusztult. Az egyetem kutatói a harmadik példányt Antonio de Satras mutatványosnak adták el, hogy a fejlesztésből valami haszon is származzon. Antonio de Satras nehéz láncon tartotta az állatot és fellépett vele minden nagyobb vásáron. Végül Bolognában egy tüzelő kankutya ráugrott, párzott vele majd megfojtotta, mert nem tudott ugatni.
3,/ Muflonszarvu kutya (Canis a cervin) valóban új találmány, teljesen eredeti, ehhez kétség nem férhet. Tudósaim azonban máris megtalálták ellene az egyszerű védelmet. Katonai bázisainkat egyszerű szögesdróttal vesszük körül és a harci eb szarva abba bele fog akadni.

Sajnálom Önt uram. Ön minden pénzét - még amit nejétől, ( akit én soha nem neveznék mágnesvasorrúnak ) pálinkára ellop - ilyen bugyuta fegyverkezési fejlesztésekre költi. Én pálmák árnyékában hűsítem magam a déli forróságban, és mellettem van egy parányi fekete távszabályzó piros gombbal. Ha azt megnyomom, akkor Önnek a hátára fog esni egy nikkelezett atombomba.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 2)

csocsike írta:


> Az egy verszomjas kacsa. Az Efi a korhazban megbecstelenitette most nalam keresett menedeket.:8:


Ez így igaz. A Csöcsi vállán található kacsa porcellánból van és a hátán van egy nyílás, ahova a pnzt kell dugni. Csöcsi azzal gyűjtött a kórházban az alkoholbetegek javára. Én letörtem a farkát és kivettem a pénzt. Csöcsi azóta haraxik rám.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 2)

Sasa írta:


> Efike!
> Az érdemi vitába nem kívánok belekotyogni , de ezt talán elírtad:
> Alsócsöcsi és Felsőcsöcsi Csöcsi úrnak
> Csöcsön
> ...


Nem lehet, mert a kutyabőre műbőrből van ! :3:


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 2)

Tisztelt Uram. 
Korhazi kacsam boszuert liheg. On a torott farkaval fajtalankodast kovetett el az en plus kacsamon, melyet mint koztudott II Rakoci feri adomantyozott az almatlansagban szenvedo ukukuk nagyapamnak. Csaladi ereklyenk eme bemocskolasa harci papagalyaim bevetesere osztonoz latinul csak Harciusz lanctalpusz papagalyusz. On parbajon kivul inzultalt ami kidomboritja az on szegyenletes jellemet, es ha kedves arajanak az orrat tovabra is delejezni mereszeli, akkor nem all modomban a szegedi gyorsvonatot a gozmozdonnyal egyutt visszatartani A nagycsasaszony nagyon furcsan fog kinezni egy teljes gozmozdonnyal az oran . Utoljara szolitom ont fel , mert ugy erzem , hogy on nincs tudataban cselekedetei es a gozmozdony sulyaval. Elretentesul meg bemutatom onnek legujabb gesebeszeti eljarassal keszult ellencsapas elharito ellencsapast elharito allataimat. Amenyiben On nem ter eszre , ont fogom egy vizilovusz pacsirtusszal keresztezni. 

Csocsi a Genius.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 2)

Efike írta:


> Nem lehet, mert a kutyabőre műbőrből van ! :3:


 



:22:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 2)

csocsike írta:


> :22:


 
Csöcsike, gratulálok!
37,50 %-kal döntetlenben vagy a Döntetlennel 
Ez már valami!
Húzz bele, nehogy Efike utolérjen


----------



## Efike (2005 November 2)

Forgoszel írta:


> Csöcsike, gratulálok!
> 37,50 %-kal döntetlenben vagy a Döntetlennel
> Ez már valami!
> Húzz bele, nehogy Efike utolérjen


Összeborzollak, ha Csöcsinek szurkolsz. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 2)

Ne piszkald szavazoim nepes taborat:8:


----------



## andika (2005 November 2)

Én mindig a "gyengébb" oldalán állok, de szerintem itt nincs gyengébb.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 2)

Tisztelt Uram

génsebészeti sikerei engem és munkatársaimat is hasonló tevékenységre ösztönöztek. Egy tipust fejlesztettünk ki, de ez gyorsaságban, erőben és vadságban túlszárnyalja az Ön minden létező tipusát.
Csatolás megtekintése 493
Mint látható, érzékeny lelkű munkatársam erős szíjon tartja e vérengző fenevadat, aki érzi az Ön penetráns szagát és támadni akar. Már nem bírjuk soká visszatartani.
Javaslom, hogy a biztonság okáért költözzön a Holdra, mert az új fegyvernemünknek nincs űrhajóskiképzése.​


----------



## andika (2005 November 2)

A döntetlen a reális szerintem.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 2)

Az Efi utolso csepp vereig harcolok , nincs dontetlen


----------



## andika (2005 November 2)

Neki van vére bőven, tudod jár vércsapolásokra. (vámpír)


----------



## Efike (2005 November 2)

Kikérem magamnak, én mindenféle pír nélkül vámolok :evil:


----------



## andika (2005 November 2)

Ki Is Kapod. A PÍrt ValÓban Nem LÁtom, Csak Hogy VÉszesen, KÉjesen Csillog A Szemed.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 2)

Hát, ha még hallanád hörgésem a kéj mámorában. :twisted:


----------



## andika (2005 November 2)

Hát ha felrakod, hallhatom.No?


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 2)

Te szegeny, nem tudod mit kivansz. O borzalom atyja ne hagy el....:,,:


----------



## thao (2005 November 2)

Efike írta:


> Hát, ha még hallanád hörgésem a kéj mámorában. :twisted:


 

Ezt nem szabad!!!!!!!!!!!! Te kis te!!!!!!!!! Ne fikázzad a szabad verset, más is gondolhatja úgy, hogy ő kakálta hegyesre a piramist. Elfogadott forma, nekem van kitalálva. Leborulok előtted, de hadd szabad verseljek, légyszivestesséksziveslenni:
tahoma:00: :99: :00:


----------



## andika (2005 November 2)

csocsike írta:


> Te szegeny, nem tudod mit kivansz. O borzalom atyja ne hagy el....:,,:


 
Mostmár a kiváncsiság hajt csak, hogy összehozod-e mondjuk mp3-ban.:``:


----------



## thao (2005 November 2)

*NA DE ANDIKAAAAAAAAA! MIRE NEM VAGYOL KÍVÁNCSI?????????????*
*HOL EGY PIRULÓS IKON???? GYORSAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thao*


----------



## Efike (2005 November 3)

Tisztelt Profeszor Úr !
Másodszor írok Önnek, mert áramkimaradás miatt minden törlődött*** 
Szóval megírigyeltem az Ön ragyogó génsebészeti munkáit, ezért jómagam is megpróbálkoztam. Az első modellem, melyet egy énekesmadár és egy kutya génjeiből illesztettem össze nagyon barátságosra sikerült, ezért az Ön elleni harcban semmi hasznát nem vehetem. Most itt van a kertemben egy fa ágán és ugat.
Csatolás megtekintése 503
A kísérletek vezetője Prof. Mac Ska idegességében fújt egy nagyot
Csatolás megtekintése 505
Még az sem nyugtatta meg igazán, amikor megérkezett a katonai hírszerzésünk legújabb műholdas képe az Ön tábornokáról, aki hadainktól való félelmében imádkozik
Csatolás megtekintése 504
Kutatásainkat végül is siker koronázta. A végső győzelem birtokosai vagyunk. Sikeresen kereszteztük a gépet az állattal, ezzel olyan csodafegyver birtokába jutottunk, amely ötvözi az állat intelligenciáját a gép kifogyhatatlan erejével.
Csatolás megtekintése 502
Reszkessen Professzor Úr, vége a játéknak. ​


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 3)

Efike írta:


> Összeborzollak, ha Csöcsinek szurkolsz. :evil:


 
Ez eléggé izgin hangzik. 
Vállalom


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 3)

Efike írta:


> Tisztelt Uram
> 
> génsebészeti sikerei engem és munkatársaimat is hasonló tevékenységre ösztönöztek. Egy tipust fejlesztettünk ki, de ez gyorsaságban, erőben és vadságban túlszárnyalja az Ön minden létező tipusát.
> Csatolás megtekintése 493​
> ...


 
Ezzel a hibrid izével:3: már van nyerési esélyed!


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 3)

*Bányászok vérét szívják a vámpír denevérek*

_Veszettséget terjesztenek a vérszívók*Félfalunyi embert haraptak meg eddig_


*Sao Paulo - Veszettség tizedeli Brazília és Peru egyes részeinek lakosságát, akiket a környéken élő vámpír denevérek marnak halálra. Legutóbb ezer embert haraptak meg, akik közül huszonhárman már meg is haltak, hiszen a denevérek a gyógyíthatatlan veszettséget terjesztik.*


A vérszívók az esti órákban támadják meg többnyire a férfiakat, Peruban azonban már az emberek fejébe harapnak bele. A legtöbb halott a brazil Nova Mina aranybányászai közül kerül ki, arra, hogy miért épp őket támadják, egy tudóscsoport tanulmánya adta meg a választ. 

A vérszívók az őserdők irtása miatt kiszorultak élőhelyeikről, ezért először a baromfi- és a háztájiállományt kezdték tizedelni, majd - mivel a farmerek megették a veszett jószágot - az emberek is áldozatul estek. 

- A legnagyobb járvány tizenöt éve volt, akkor hetvenhárom ember halt meg egyetlen év alatt - állítja a Scielo.br brazil honlapon Marisa Cardoso kutató. 

- A járványt csaknem húsz éve figyeljük, amely már a 16. században is pusztított az aranybányászok között. Ők tíz órát dolgoznak a bányában, és nincs idejük orvoshoz menni. A veszettség halálos kór, ám a denevérek még legalább kilenc más betegséget is terjesztenek.

A vérszívó denevérek leggyakoribb áldozatai Brazíliában férfiak, akiket általában az alsó lábszárukon harapnak meg. Peruban a hidegebb éghajlat miatt az emberek éjjel jól betakaróznak, ezért a vérszívók csak a fejükhöz tudnak hozzáférni. 

A legtöbb ember a lakásában sincs biztonságban, a vályogkunyhók ablakán nincs még szúnyogháló sem, így könnyen beszállnak hozzájuk az állatok.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 3)

Egyébként, szerintem, ezeknek az Efike a vezetőjük


----------



## Efike (2005 November 3)

Már megint rosszul tudod. A vámpir-denevérek főideológusa a Pitti a Csöcsi pedig irányítja őket a TV távszabályzójával. Eddig csak Peruban és Braziliában gyakorlatoztatták őket, de egyet már nekem is elküldtek és megharapott. Azóta harapok én is. Egyébként jó érzés, amikor a szám sarkán csurog másnak a friss vére. Akarsz Te is egy denevért ? Megadom Csöcsinek a címed.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 3)

Efike írta:


> Már megint rosszul tudod. A vámpir-denevérek főideológusa a Pitti a Csöcsi pedig irányítja őket a TV távszabályzójával. Eddig csak Peruban és Braziliában gyakorlatoztatták őket, de egyet már nekem is elküldtek és megharapott. Azóta harapok én is. Egyébként jó érzés, amikor a szám sarkán csurog másnak a friss vére. Akarsz Te is egy denevért ? Megadom Csöcsinek a címed.


 
A Pitti a kiindulópont:shock: 
Most már tudom, hogy milyér van ilyen nagy kussban:roll: 
De az azért túlzás, hogy a Csöcsike is csatlakozott hozzá .. Bár igaz, a kezéhez nőtt a távirányító 
Viszont, azóta Dulikának jó, mert hanggal tudja irányítani a dolgokat:twisted:


----------



## pitti (2005 November 3)

Nemisigaz. Nekem szolt a Csocsi hogy veletlenul hozzajutott nehany gazdatlan vampir deneverhez es azok jok vert szerezni a hurkahoz amit karacsonyra akar tolteni. Ezek radar magassag alatt birnak ropulni es igy nem kell elvamoltatni a vert. A Duli magas fejhangon birja iranyitani oket mert ez valami szuletesi rendellenesseg nala es most varja a Nobel dijat erte. Mar regota keresunk egy denevert amit valaki lenyult es a brazil hatosagok szemelyleirasa szerint kampos orru es kampos fogu igen gyanus egyen izraeli utlevellel, lodenkabatban es dunnyog. Persze hogy megharapta mer az Efi nem birja az elore beprogramozott magas fejhangot avagy "Duli sikolyt" produkalni amirol a denever azonositani tuggya a gazdajat.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 3)

Mondom én, hogy nem igaz.
Az úgy volt, hogy volt egy denevérem, amit csak a szépsége miatt tartottam.
Csatolás megtekintése 506
Akkor jött a Csöcsi, hogy a Pitti véreshurkát akar, meg hagymás vért és akkor ad pálinkát, de nincs vér.
És akkor betanítottuk a denevért, hogy hogyan kell a vért elhozni. A nyakára tettünk egy karikát, mint Kinában a kormoránokkal teszik és elküldtük vért szívni. Nem tudta lenyelni és ettől ideges lett és szívott és szívott é szívott. Már úgy tudott szívni, hogy majdnem beneveztük Csöcsivel a pornóbajnokságra. Végül is meglett a vér, de Pitti mégsem adott pálinkát. Most arra tanítjuk a denevért, hogy pálinkát szívjon és hozza el nekünk. A pálinkát már tudja szívni, de utána nem talál haza. :evil:​


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 3)

pitti írta:


> Nemisigaz. Nekem szolt a Csocsi hogy veletlenul hozzajutott nehany gazdatlan vampir deneverhez es azok jok vert szerezni a hurkahoz amit karacsonyra akar tolteni. Ezek radar magassag alatt birnak ropulni es igy nem kell elvamoltatni a vert. A Duli magas fejhangon birja iranyitani oket mert ez valami szuletesi rendellenesseg nala es most varja a Nobel dijat erte. Mar regota keresunk egy denevert amit valaki lenyult es a brazil hatosagok szemelyleirasa szerint kampos orru es kampos fogu igen gyanus egyen izraeli utlevellel, lodenkabatban es dunnyog. Persze hogy megharapta mer az Efi nem birja az elore beprogramozott magas fejhangot avagy "Duli sikolyt" produkalni amirol a denever azonositani tuggya a gazdajat.


 
Kanadában divat a véreshuka?:shock: 
Vagy ezt már Ti honosítottátok meg? 

Van olyan, hogy magas fejhang Nobel-díj?:shock: 
Szegény Duli! Remélem, még nem rokkantak bele a hangszáljai 

Az csak valami üzletember - biznicmen féle - lehet!:-?


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 3)

Duli kivitte setalni a deneveremet, nem latta valaki


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 3)

Efike írta:


> Mondom én, hogy nem igaz.
> Az úgy volt, hogy volt egy denevérem, amit csak a szépsége miatt tartottam.
> Csatolás megtekintése 506​
> Akkor jött a Csöcsi, hogy a Pitti véreshurkát akar, meg hagymás vért és akkor ad pálinkát, de nincs vér.
> ...


Miért a brazíliai aranyásók vérszívására fejlesztettétek ki a bőregeret?:shock: 
Inkább aranyszívásra kellett volna idomítani. :???: 
Az aranyból, több pálesz lesz!:23:


----------



## pitti (2005 November 3)

Forgoszel írta:


> Kanadában divat a véreshuka?:shock:
> Vagy ezt már Ti honosítottátok meg?


A vereshurka angliabol jott Canadaba "blood puding" nevvel es foleg a britek fogyasszak mer mas hozza se akar nyulni ahhoz a formedvenyhez. Sajnos a jofajta magyar hurkara is eloitelettel neznek azok akik szerencsetlensegukre belekostoltak az angolok altal elkovetett emberiseg elleni buntettbe.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 3)

csocsike írta:


> Duli kivitte setalni a deneveremet, nem latta valaki


 
Huh!
Duli egészen jól néz ki! 
David Coperfield mágus még nem vett szemet rá?:twisted: 
Ha jók az értesüléseim, az ilyen csajszikra bukik 
Csöcsikém! Sebtében szedd össze magad!:twisted:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 3)

pitti írta:


> A vereshurka angliabol jott Canadaba "blood puding" nevvel es foleg a britek fogyasszak mer mas hozza se akar nyulni ahhoz a formedvenyhez. Sajnos a jofajta magyar hurkara is eloitelettel neznek azok akik szerencsetlensegukre belekostoltak az angolok altal elkovetett emberiseg elleni buntettbe.


 
Jesszum! 
Már a neve sem áll jól :!:
Véres puding ... ki adhatta ezt a hülye nevet?:shock: 
Csak a birtek lehetnek ilyen szerencsétlenek ... no comment...

Éppen ideje akkor megismertetni új hazátokkal a finom magyar étkeket.
Nem is tudom, hova tűnt az a topic. Mindjárt elő is veszem


----------



## Efike (2005 November 3)

csocsike írta:


> Duli kivitte setalni a deneveremet, nem latta valaki


Láttam. A Duli nálam van (épp ideje már ) azt a rondapofájú denevért, amelyiket kereszteztél a szibériai kardfogú tigrissel és csak a fokhagymás spenótot hajlandó megenni, bezártam a kamrába a kisérleti állataim közé. Ha akarod a denevért, fizess pálinkát. Dulit nem adom.


----------



## andika (2005 November 3)

Efike írta:


> Láttam. A Duli nálam van (épp ideje már ) azt a rondapofájú denevért, amelyiket kereszteztél a szibériai kardfogú tigrissel és csak a fokhagymás spenótot hajlandó megenni, bezártam a kamrába a kisérleti állataim közé. Ha akarod a denevért, fizess pálinkát. Dulit nem adom.


 

Az az átok kikésziti az állataidat a kamrában.
Speciel ahogy a Dulika kinéz nem csodálom hogy ott tartottad.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 3)

Ne aggódj, lefagyasztottam folyékony nitrogénnel.


----------



## andika (2005 November 3)

A Dilukát? Nem szép tőled a csöcsi kicsinál.
Látom vége a denevér-vámpír kongresszusnak.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 3)

A Dulit ?????????? Ugyan már. Tejbe vajba fürösztöm. Már vettem neki egy gyönyörű nikkelezett nyelű fakanalat is.


----------



## pitti (2005 November 3)

Efike írta:


> A Dulit ?????????? Ugyan már. Tejbe vajba fürösztöm.


Milyen budos lesz ha megszarad es a rarakodott feherje romlani kezd.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 3)

Te kis buta. Szamártejbe fürösztöm, a Kelopátra is azt használta.


----------



## pitti (2005 November 3)

Efike írta:


> Te kis buta. Szamártejbe fürösztöm, a Kelopátra is azt használta.


A Kleopatra is budos lehetett.


----------



## andika (2005 November 3)

Efike írta:


> A Dulit ?????????? Ugyan már. Tejbe vajba fürösztöm. Már vettem neki egy gyönyörű nikkelezett nyelű fakanalat is.


 
szegény Dulika. Ha nyele van akkor dolgoznia kell vele.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 3)

Na mit gondoltál ! Azért harcolok érte, már évek óta, hogy vendégeskeggyen ?


----------



## andika (2005 November 3)

Cseverből-vederbe.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 3)

Kedves Efraim elvtars. Ha becses nejemet es a kedvenc deneveremet 14 percen belul nem szolgaltatja vissza, akkor onnek adom a 19 eves fiaval egyutt, aki egy honap altt kepes 860$-os telefonszamlat osszetelefonalgatni, termeszetessen az on szamlajara. Tovabbiakban ha On irasba adja , hogy nem hozza vissza, egy cadillac tipusu automobilt is ajandekozok onnek , valamint postai utanvettel kuldom Dulika osszes ekszereit is. Jol gondolja vegig az ido surget:8:


----------



## andika (2005 November 3)

13,12,11,10...


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 3)

andika írta:


> szegény Dulika. Ha nyele van akkor dolgoznia kell vele.


 

Dulikanak nincs nyele


----------



## andika (2005 November 3)




----------



## Melitta (2005 November 3)

Mi van Efike haremet akarsz tartani


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 3)

Efinek minden csaj kell , csak mar elfelejtette , hogy mire


----------



## andika (2005 November 3)

Mire 3-at számol.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 3)

_A denever is az ove lehet, En bevonulok az oregothonba vagy a hegyoldalan talahato odvas faba, es Amargi dramait fogom pantomin eloadasmodban az osszegyult apoloknak eljatszani.:111: _


----------



## pitti (2005 November 3)

Iderakom a teljes avatar kepet, hogy csurogjon az Efi nya'la.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 3)

Efi a Mamam kedvence feliratu partedlivel a fejin ul a computer elott


----------



## andika (2005 November 3)

csocsike írta:


> _A denever is az ove lehet, En bevonulok az oregothonba vagy a hegyoldalan talahato odvas faba, es Amargi dramait fogom pantomin eloadasmodban az osszegyult apoloknak eljatszani.:111: _


 
Vizuális alkat vagyok. röhögök.


----------



## Judith (2005 November 3)

andika írta:


> Vizuális alkat vagyok. röhögök.



Ez jó vót. Ezen én is derülgetek. Csöcsike az oduban amint pantomint ad elö ala Amargi. hahaha.


----------



## andika (2005 November 3)

csocsike írta:


> Efi a Mamam kedvence feliratu partedlivel a fejin ul a computer elott


 
Ezt is. most is.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 3)

csocsike írta:


> Kedves Efraim elvtars. Ha becses nejemet es a kedvenc deneveremet 14 percen belul nem szolgaltatja vissza, akkor onnek adom a 19 eves fiaval egyutt, aki egy honap altt kepes 860$-os telefonszamlat osszetelefonalgatni, termeszetessen az on szamlajara. Tovabbiakban ha On irasba adja , hogy nem hozza vissza, egy cadillac tipusu automobilt is ajandekozok onnek , valamint postai utanvettel kuldom Dulika osszes ekszereit is. Jol gondolja vegig az ido surget:8:


 
Véletlenül nem a ruháira gondoltál??? 
Azt hiszem, Efike elkezdhet ruhásszekrényeket építeni és belekezdhet a lakásbővítésbe!

Ugyanakkor most már tudjuk, hogy miért nem tudsz repjegyet venni!!!
Majd jól eltángáljuk azt a 19 éves suhancot, hogy apja repjegyét csak úgy elpofázza egy élettelen drótba ... :evil:


----------



## dulifuli (2005 November 4)

Itt van az a budos kolok


----------



## Judith (2005 November 4)

Na, majd szombaton szembe nézek vele. Resszkessetek, megyünk kutyástól!!!!


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

dulifuli írta:


> Itt van az a budos kolok


 
Tyűű!
Piros haja van:shock: 
Most akkor kire hasonlít, Csöcsikére, vagy Dulikára:roll:


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

Szerintem egy kakadura:22:


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

Judith írta:


> Na, majd szombaton szembe nézek vele. Resszkessetek, megyünk kutyástól!!!!


 
Montam , hogy gyertek.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

csocsike írta:


> Szerintem egy kakadura:22:


 
Nos, a kakadunak nem csak piros tolla van 
Kellene még sárga meg zöld csík is abba a fekete hajba.
Szerinte, egyébként a *neonrózsaszín* mutatna a legjobban.
Hívd fel kedves fiad figyelmét erre a fenomenális színre


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

Vard meg amig atpaterolom az Efihez, aztan adjal tanacsot neki


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

csocsike írta:


> Vard meg amig atpaterolom az Efihez, aztan adjal tanacsot neki


 
Tudod, neonrózsaszínnel nagy sikere lenne a lányoknál


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

csocsike írta:


> Vard meg amig atpaterolom az Efihez, aztan adjal tanacsot neki


 
Az a szerencsétlen gyerek tudja már, hogy Izrálebe akarod száműzni:shock: :?:


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

Meglepi lessz neki a metelessel egyutt:--:


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 4)

csocsike írta:


> Vard meg amig atpaterolom az Efihez, aztan adjal tanacsot neki


 
Mirol beszelsz Csocsike , az a gyerek olyan kedves udvarias szofogado hogy egyaltalan nem kell ot szamuzni sehova.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

Akkor neked adom.Megeszi a bonbonodat\\m/


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

csocsike írta:


> Meglepi lessz neki a metelessel egyutt:--:


 
Metélés! Oh, istenem!
Ebben a korban!?
Akkor a barátnőjét is fel kell készíteni a sokkhatásra


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

Melitta írta:


> Mirol beszelsz Csocsike , az a gyerek olyan kedves udvarias szofogado hogy egyaltalan nem kell ot szamuzni sehova.


 
Ezek szerint mégiscsak a Csöcsike nevelése, és nem a postástól van a gyerek


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

csocsike írta:


> Akkor neked adom.Megeszi a bonbonodat\\m/


 
Lehet, hogy tévedtem és mégiscsak a postásé a kölök ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

Hozott anyagbol van


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

csocsike írta:


> Hozott anyagbol van


 
Honnan rendeltétek az anyagot?
Ellenőrzött minőség volt?
Vagy csak a feketepiacról ....


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

A Duli elozo hazassagabol orokoltem


----------



## andika (2005 November 4)

Akkor a vérvonal kiváló.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

csocsike írta:


> A Duli elozo hazassagabol orokoltem


 
Mégis hasonlít Rád a srác!
Na, ezt hogyan hoztátok össze a Dulikával:?: :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

Kalapacs es veso kerdese


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

csocsike írta:


> Kalapacs es veso kerdese


 
Huh!
Nagy munkát végezetetek semmi kétség


----------



## andika (2005 November 4)

szegény gyerek. Csak a fejét, hogy megne sántuljon.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

Embert faragok belolle , ha bele pusztul is.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 4)

Van egy rozsdás szekercém, de ütni lehet vele. Küldjem ? :twisted:


----------



## andika (2005 November 4)

csocsike írta:


> Embert faragok belolle , ha bele pusztul is.


 
Nekd semmi semszámit ha a családról van szó, mi?


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

Amitol a csotany jollakik azt en sem irigylem a csaladtol Efi, kuldjed


----------



## andika (2005 November 4)

jó étvágyat, Efi ne küld, ennek az embernek nem való a kezébe szerszám.
Inkább fényképezzen!


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

andika írta:


> jó étvágyat, Efi ne küld, ennek az embernek nem való a kezébe szerszám.
> Inkább fényképezzen!


 
Csöcsike, akkor most mégsem száműzöd a kakadukölköt Izráelbe:shock:


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 4)

csocsike írta:


> Akkor neked adom.Megeszi a bonbonodat\\m/


 
befejeztem a gyereknevelest, es mar az orogbefogadashoz is koros vagyok.
De ugy vigyazz arra a gyerekre mint a szemed vilagara!
Neki annyi bonbont adok amenyit csak meg bir enni.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

Melitta írta:


> befejeztem a gyereknevelest, es mar az orogbefogadashoz is koros vagyok.
> De ugy vigyazz arra a gyerekre mint a szemed vilagara!
> Neki annyi bonbont adok amenyit csak meg bir enni.


 
Wow!
A kakadukölök levette a lavórost a lábáról!:shock: 
Valamit tudhat ez a srác!

Csöcsike NE rejtegesd, add elő!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

Melitta írta:


> befejeztem a gyereknevelest, es mar az orogbefogadashoz is koros vagyok.
> De ugy vigyazz arra a gyerekre mint a szemed vilagara!
> Neki annyi bonbont adok amenyit csak meg bir enni.


 

Olyan vagy mint Gereb a fuveszkertbol. Majd jol a nevedre iratom.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

csocsike írta:


> Olyan vagy mint Gereb a fuveszkertbol. Majd jol a nevedre iratom.


 
És akkor holnaptól *Melittasonnak* fogják hívni ... 
Szegény .... 

De legalább könnyesre röhögtem magamat!!:twisted:


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 4)

Hu de megijedtem.
VAjon o mit szol ehhez,arra nem is gondoltal.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

Forgoszel írta:


> Wow!
> A kakadukölök levette a lavórost a lábáról!:shock:
> Valamit tudhat ez a srác!
> 
> Csöcsike NE rejtegesd, add elő!!!


 
Nesze


----------



## andika (2005 November 4)

nem rossz.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

csocsike írta:


> Nesze


 
Kösszke, de hol vannak a rózsák:shock: 

Wow! Ez a gyerket fénymásolóval csináltátok:shock: :?:


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

Melyik


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

csocsike írta:


> Melyik


 
Hogy hogy melyik?:shock: 
A fotón lévő srácról kérdeztem, hogy fénymásolóval csináltátok e?:44:


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

Nem en csinaltam.De az en tyukom tojta:roll:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

csocsike írta:


> Nem en csinaltam.De az en tyukom tojta:roll:


 
Szóval fénymásolás.
Látszik is a második fotón.
Le se tagadható ..


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)




----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 4)

csocsike írta:


>


 
Wow!
Az első fotón nagyon szuperul néztek ki!
Olyan vagy, mint eg jólfésült, elegáns keresztapa


----------



## Efike (2005 November 4)

Ja, ha Ti itt fotókat küldtök
Ez itt a legutóbbi felvételünk
Csatolás megtekintése 550​ Ez itt a kisfiam, gondolom Krétán csinálták róla
Csatolás megtekintése 551​ és itt jobboldalt a nagyfiam Erez a volt munkatársaival, még itt Kiryat Gaton. Most már Tel Avivban él. 
Csatolás megtekintése 552​


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

Onnel nem targyalok, on eltunt a csataterrol mint a szalantai a kodben.Amig a lanctalpas deneveremet es Aramat vissza nem szolgaltaja, minden diplomaciai iszonyt megszuntetek onne. A kepek jok gratulalok a csaladhoz.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

Forgoszel írta:


> Wow!
> Az első fotón nagyon szuperul néztek ki!
> Olyan vagy, mint eg jólfésült, elegáns keresztapa


 

Aha. Ez azert lehet mert en egy jolfesult elegans keresztapa vagyok


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 4)

Lehet jelentkezni Csocsike vallal keresztapasagot.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 4)

csocsike írta:


> Onnel nem targyalok, on eltunt a csataterrol mint a szalantai a kodben.Amig a lanctalpas deneveremet es Aramat vissza nem szolgaltaja, minden diplomaciai iszonyt megszuntetek onne. A kepek jok gratulalok a csaladhoz.


Szeretném közölni Önnel, hogy nem tűntem el, minden percben állok a vártán, türelmetlenül várván, hogy végre felveszi rozsdás és horpadt lovagi kesztyűjét, felkantározza lesántult vak gebéjét, melynek szőre között vidáman cikáznak a bolhák és más fertelmes vérszívók, melyeket Ön telepített oda végtelen gonoszságában, hogy kehes lova fürgébb legyen, talán kikeresi a konyhafiókból ama alabárdot is, mellyel védetlen macskák életére tör galád módon és párbajra áll velem.
Szeretném felhívni szives figyelmét, hogy a lánctalpas denevérje defektesen érkezett, megsalleroztam és felakasztottam száradni. Az Ön aráját ne is várja, krokodilkönnyeket zokogva könyörög nekem, hogy tegyek meg mindent azért, hogy Önt ne lássa. Lehet, hogy kinyomom a szemét. :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

Ha on az Aramnak kitolja a szemet az egy nagyon szemet dolog lessz ontol es szemet szemert fogat fogert alapon megfosztom ont a teljes mufogsoratol es kizarolagossan pishtacios dietara fogom. Hogy on kiszurkalta a lanctalpas deneverem gumijait az az onre jellemzo szegyenletes taktika, melyre mar korabban is szamitottam Dulinak sikerult ontol megszoknie es most komunista sarkanyaim vedogyurujeben ,boldogan piheg meghitt varkastelyomban. Szolgaim sidol elnevezesu fenyesito szerrel fenyesitik gumi pancelomat amirol az on atkai is siman lepattannak. 1500 szerencseje van , Hogy Duli nem emelt panaszt on ellen, igaz hogy on mr Hofbauer laszlo foldi maradvanyait reszesitette elsobsegben mert innen is latszik az on elferdult lelke es hajlama.A Varju mondja a szemednek, hogy csecse bogyo elnevezesu harci egysegeim keszen alnak a niagarai berceken, es amint meglatjak az on kacsas uszogumival folfegyverzett egysegeit, tamadasba lendulnek. A Jolgondold meg hany labad van cimu ,dramai hangvetelu bohozatom rinoceroszborrel kotot 17002 peldanyat zuditom az on pikelyezet nyakaba ami egyebkent csupasz es suru szorzet takarja. Nincs vissza ut , on egyenessen besetalt az altalam asott kelepce nevu Marianna arokba. Imadkozzon, ha nem megy a pastoral majd segit onnek.

Maradok udvozlettel Csocsi, a hadvezer.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 4)

Az Ön fertelmes lelkületét mi sem példázza jobban, mint az, hogy kommunista sárkányokkal szövetkezik. Az én sárkányom pártsemleges és harcra kész állapotban van, nem a feleségem nyakán tekereg.





Kikérem magamnak a vádat, miszerint az Ön lánctalpas denevérjének gumiját kiszúrtam volna. Pont az háborított fel, hogy az Ön denevérje gumi nélkül akart párzani az én gyorstüzelő denevérjeimmel, anélkül hogy bizonyította volna azt, hogy HIV negativ. Különben is ellene vagyok a vérfertőzésnek, az én denevéreim pedig tetőtől talpig véresek és jóltápláltak, ellentétben az Ön denevérjével, amelyik csont és bőr, korházból lopott vérplazmán tengődik cumisüvegből. Szégyellje magát uram, hogy a denevérjét még táplálni sem képes és a feleségén egy sárkánnyal osztozik. Csalódtam Önben. ​


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 4)

Hatalmas termetu sicu kutya meg mindig fetreng a rohogestol amikor megmutattam az on sarkanykajat. A kutya kulombet rajzol. On ilyenekkel akar engem a Nemes Szivu Csocsi Lovagot inzultalni? Kikerem magamnak Keszuljon .Nem erek ra honapokig az on kifogasait tanulmanyozni. kedves felesege most kert nalam menedekjogot de onre valo tekintettel visszautasitottam mert nem akarom hogy a vegzetes csata elott , on juhturos sztrapacska hianyban szenvedjen. Anyosom utban van izrael fele menekuljon ha kedves az elete.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 4)

A Menekültügyi Minisztérium jóváhagyásával az Ön kedves anyósát szivesen fogadjuk és ideiglenes államplogárságot kap. Ellátjuk teljesítményfokozó szerekkel, feltupírozzuk és tunningoljuk, majd az Ön költségére visszaküldjük további szives károkozások végett.


----------



## andika (2005 November 4)

szegény Csöcsike.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 7)

Tisztelt Staub Ur.
Menhely.

On fenyegetni mereszelt anyosom visszakuldesevel, igy on kivivta az istenek es az en haragomat is. A kedves mama ket nap alatt elkartyazza az on , Efraim uzlethazat es nem csak ont teszi foldonfutova , hanem komoly nemzetkozi problemakat okoz a tozsden es a nemzetkozi penz piacon is.A hirosimai atombomba hatasat megszegyenito energiaval teszi tonkre az on hazassagat, es gyermekei lajtos kocsival fognak menekulni az on nevenek emlitesere is. Ki az a pasas felkialtassal fogjak kikerulni, es remuletukben siman lepapazzak a sarki cukrosbacsit. Megjegyeznem hogy anyosom , mostmar az on jogos tulajdona, tehat az altala okozott karokert is on , egyszemelyi feleloseget vallalni koteles. Tudatom onnel , hogy a holgy ket nap leforgasa alatt kepes volt a nevadai sivatagot , nevadai sivatagga atalakitani ami mint area51 neven a mai napig zart teruletet kepez. Kizarolag, skorpiok, csotanyok ,es egyebb vizinovenyek kepessek ellenallni a mama aldasos tevekenysegenek. On becstelenul visszavonult parbajunktol es mindenfele kifogasokkal hatraltatja az onre nezve elkerulhetetlen szomoru jovot.Utoljara folszolitom ont es harci allatseregletet es ujdonsult anyosat, hogy szombat reggel ponban 6 orakor , a templomban megjellenni sziveskedjek az utolso kenet felvetele celjabol . Amenyiben On ezt elmulasztja, szemelyi testoreim fognak gondoskodni, hogy Ont kenjek be.


Tisztelettel csocsi a brutalis. 
Ui> Mellekelem testoreim fenykepet , es bizom benne , hogy on jobb belatasra ter.
K.K.M.N


----------



## Efike (2005 November 7)

Tisztelt csöcsiváry Csöcshy 
brutális úrnak

Gumiszoba

Nagy megelégedéssel vettem sorait, örülök, hogy hírt adott magáról, már-már azt hittem, hogy a küszöbön áló vérbaj miatt vándorbotot fogott és elbujdosott.
Kedves anyósa valóban lelkes kártyás, van némi tehetsége is eme intelligenciát kivánó sport műveléséhez, ezért megtanítottam néhány általa nem ismert kártyatrükkre, 




​ igy a hatékonysága és eredményessége már valóban nem hagy kivánnivalókat maga után.
A tanfolyam költségei és mindazon csekély összeg ( potom 17,812,311 $ ) melyet a velem való kártyázások során volt szives veszteni, természetesen Önt terhelik, és kérem, hogy 8 napon belül sziveskedjen ezt az említésre sem méltó tartozást kiegyenlíteni, vagy Önre uszítom a szalántai vérebet, amelyiknek 4,5 V-os cseresznyeizzók világítanak a szemében. 
Csatolás megtekintése 659​ Az Ön kedves anyósa házasságrontó képességeit nem tudta bemutatni, miután én előrelátóan virtuális házasságban élek, a gyermekeim virtuálisak és adott pillanatban a tér bármely helyén tartózkodhatnak. Így az Ön buzgó anyósának semminemű lehetősége nem volt arra, hogy éket verjen szerelmetes hitvesem az érfestőművész Judit és közém. 
A templomban már voltam, beszéltem az S/S úrral, aki hajlandó az Ön számára feladni az utolsó kenetet, amennyiben Ön hajlandó megfizetni 17 éve 4 hónapja és 9 napja elmaradt egyházadó tartozását, a szokványos hitelkamatokkal, ennek hiányában Önt elhunyta előtt nem fogja pap kenceficézni. Az S/S úr tájékoztatott, hogy miután Ön velem fog párbajozni, a vatikáni zsinat határozata értelmében ez öngyilkosságnak minősül és Önt a temető kerítésén kívül fogják elkaparni a harangozó unokaöccse által, aki egy részeges disznó



​ és a pap búcsúztató imáját csak magnetofonfelvételről hallgathatja meg. 

kmft


----------



## andika (2005 November 7)




----------



## Melitta (2005 November 8)

Az anyos revbe ert.


*Anyósát vette feleségül

**Barátait és rokonait is meglepte az a román férfi, aki úgy döntött, elválik feleségétől, és az anyósát veszi el.*
D: LAurentiu és neje még csak három hónapja voltak házasok, mikor a férj kérte, hogy váljanak el. Néhány hónap múltán aztán feleségül is vette 45 éves anyósát - derült ki a 7Plus című lapból. Csendes, meghitt esküvőt tervezett a pár, ám a közjegyző előtti házasságkötés ezúttal botrányba fulladt. Valószínűleg volt feleségem bérelte fel azt a nőt, aki megjelent a ceremónián, és keresetlen szavakat kezdett kiabálni. - mesélte Laurentiu D. - Én a rendőrséget akartam hívni, ám feleségem leállított. Szerintem senkinek nincs köze az én magánéletemhez. A pár elmondta, remélik, hogy lesz közös gyermekük: egy kisfiút és egy kislány szeretnének.


Holgyforum


----------



## Judith (2005 November 8)

Melittám, nekem volt olyan ismerösöm, aki a mostohalányát vette el feleségül, miután már volt a mamával is egy közös gyerek. Igen komplikált volt a családi viszony. Az anyósom a volt feleségem, a sógórom aki a fiam, stb.


----------



## andika (2005 November 8)

Hát családban marad, ahogy mondani szokták.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 9)

Kedves Staub bacsi.
Elfekvo nyugdijasothon
Masodik emelet.


Hogy vagyunk , hogy vagyunk. Remelem a rendszeres beontes hasznalt onnek, es mar nincsenek kenyszerkepzetei, mert az az alom , hogy on gyozhet az egyenessen nevetseges. onnek mar jartanyi ereje sincs, es en egy jottanyit sem tagitok a veres parbajtol. Kezeloorvosaval beszeltem, es csuszopenz elleneben Ont athelyezik a nagyon elfekvo reszlegbe. Mint tapasztalt bentlakasos es a tobbiekre nezve artalmatlan egyen ,kiveteles kegyemnek koszonhetoen megtarthatja mufogsorat, igy nem kell a karacsonyi ropit/ nemes ajandekom/ szopogatnia. Remelem a gyogyszereket rendesen szedi, mert az elet furcsa rejtelmekent aggodom onert . Karacsonykor a ropi melle mazsolas kalacsot is fog kapni habos kakaoval. Ugy hogy izgalomra nincs ok. Itt mindenki torodik Onnel es sziven viseli sorsat. A foorvos ur szerint , kesz csoda hogy on meg tudja mozgatni a bal szempillajat de szerinte ez sem tart orokke Ne csugedjen majd vasarnaponkent latogatasi idoben mozgatom onnek. Persze csipesszel, mert azert en sem vagyok kaphato mindenre. Az on gyurott vonasait gozolos vasaloval fogjak kezelni, es a folyadekveszteseg megszuntetese erdekeben a katetert is egyenessen visszavezetjuk onbe. Nyugalom a hosszu elet titka , szoval semmi izgalom. Kedves araja jo kezekben lessz, olyan joban , hogy a biztonsag kedveert 3 csavar is van benne. Szoval csak nyugalom Mielobbi viszont latasra, es erot egeszseget a csaladjanak

Csocsi az udvos nover


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 9)

Kedves Staub bacsi 

Urologia, foldszint.

Nagyon szomoru lettem hogy On mar anyi erovel sem rendelkezik, hogy a bal szempillajara szerelt bioarammal uzemeltetett villany irogeppel sem volt kepes, aggodo levelemre valaszolni.Megbeszeltem Dulszinea nevu kedvesevel ,hogy hetente egyszer, orvosi felugyelet alatt lovagkori torteneteket olvas fol, ahol a mindenkori gyoztes nevet, az on becses nevevel helyetesiti. Termeszetessen a kulon engedelyemmel.mert en szivemen viselem az on sorsat. Kedvenc szelmalmat a varosvedo egylet veszi kezelesbe es az on hosies kuzdelmei emlekere muzeumma alakitjak, termeszetessen ez is az en kezdemenyezesemre tortenik. On megnyugodhat, az on hala utan keletkezett urt, nemes egyszeruseggel csillagaszim javaslatara csak Black Hole-nak fogja hivni a koztudat. on potolhatatlan , habar a sligovica potolhatatlanabb. Ezt viszont be kell, hogy lassa. Imadkozunk az on lelki udveert.

Csocsi a gyaszhuszar.

Ui: Az on hon szeretett macskaja az on hianyat nem birta elviselni es ongyilkos lett.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 12)

Kedves Csöcsi bácsi,
most, hogy elismerted a korod, tágranyílt szemekkel csodálkozom azon, hogy párbaj/vérbajról merészelsz beszélni, hiszen még annyi erőd sincs, hogy a kicsi bulbulodat becsúsztasd a nővér által alád helyezett kacsa nevű porcelánedény csövén. 
Na de jól van ez, értem én az aggkori sclerosis multiplex esetét melynek áldatlan hatását csak fokozza az általad elfogyasztott töméntelen mennyiségű tömény alkohol és a szalántai által ellopott alkoholok hiánya, melyek mint elvonási tünetek lépnek fel. Ez is okozhatja nálad kedves Csöcsi bácsi az intenziv kéz és lábremegést, nem beszélve kezdődő epilepsziádról, amely annyiban kezdődő, hogy már habzik a szád és rángatózol, de még nem eléggé ahhoz, hogy össze is törd magad. 
Könnyektől fátyolos a szemem kedves Csöcsi bácsi, mert most kaptam a hírt, hogy a harmadosztályú öregek otthonát, ahol lax, melyet a szaxervezet támogatott ezidáig vissaminősítették áruraktárnak, amiből következik, hogy a hatóságok eme épület helyiségeiben a továbbiakban csak az egerek, patkányok és más önmaguk lelkét rágcsálók tartózkodását engedélyezik. De érthető is, ha önnön lelkedet marcangolod megsárgult hiányos protéziseddel, hiszen a vadhúst már nem bírnád átharapni legyengült rágóizmaiddal. Érthető is, ha marcangolod tennen lelkedet, hiszen sok csalódás ért az életben, de a legnagyobb mégis az volt, hogy a lovagváradat felrobbantottam és az anyagát eladtam a Délbudai Út,- és Mélyépítő Kft-nek, fegyvereidet ellopattam a szalántaival és eladtuk azokat a MÉH-ben, bár az árukon őszintén megvallva csak két és fél kisfröccsöt kaptunk a Félszemű nevű külvárosi kocsmában, melynek színvonala és árfekvése messze alattamarad az EU által megkivánt, sőt előírt mértékeknek.
Kedves Csöcsi bácsi, azért van nekem szivem, ha nagyon kicsi és nagyon szőrös is, ezért gondoltam arra, hogy megkíméllek az öregkorral járó szenvedéstől, a gyógyszer és szeszhiánytól. Holnap embereim eljuttatnak egy defektes rokkantkocsit a szalmazsákod mellé, légy szives megkérni a nővért, hogy a kacsa helyett azt tolja alád, mert már úgyis kimentél bent, és minden erődet összeszedve, maradék fogaid csikorgatásával próbáld elvonszolni magad a Vérmezőre, hogy ott előírásszerűen hatlövetű toledói pengémmel megfojtsalak.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 12)

Tata.

Tolokocsis osztaly 2/b

Ejnye bejnye , mar megint nem vettuk be a gyogyszerunket. Szolok is a fonovenek a mesterseges taplalas es gyogyszerezes miatt ami vagy egy peklapattal vagy egy csuzlival fog megtortenni, altalam es nem lessz rajtam szemuveg. Gyonyoru platina fogsoromra tett becsmerlo megjegyzesere kozlom , hogy hirtelen felindulasbol atharaptam a lanchid tarto lancait, es most ,lanc lanc eszterlanc cimu tarsasjatekot jatszom, tehat na huzogassa a takaromat mert az agytallal siman fejbe verem.Az oregek othonat varkastelya alakitottam az on altal aljas indokbol megemlitett raktarat lebontottam, es a teglakbol valyog elfekvot epitettem onnek mert nekem van szivem. Be kell latnom, hogy az a felteves hogy on megfutamodott parbajunktol , teves allitas volt hiszen egyszeruen csak elgurult , mert a tolokocsi fekezesehez sem volt ereje.Dr Tormasi Ede zoologus orvosprofesszor kozolte hogy az on harckeptelen mert a korhazi egeto kemenyenek arnyeka az on labara esett, es On a Pillangokisaszony csocsoszanjat megszegyenito hangefektust produkalt amitol a kerti potyantos vc falai is megrepedtek. on sulyosan veszelyezteti az elfekvo othon steril mellekhelysegenek hasznalhatosagat ezert a helyreallitasi munkalatok befejezeseig az egesz othon keseru teat kenytelen fogyasztani. Felhivom szives figyelmet a sarki telefonrol es lagy dallamos baritonommal elaltatom azt. Az epilepszias rohamokra tett gyenged celzasaira kozlom , hogy az nem betegseg, csak ecceru idegroham, amit az on arcatlan ,tehat keptelen viselkedese okoz.Ajanlom onnek hogy fogadja meg Dr Tormasi Ede zoologus orvosprofesszor tanacsat, es mondjon le a rendszeres soska fogyasztasrol mert a moshato pelenkain eros zold szinu elszinezodes eszlelheto es a korhazi patyolat nem valaja tovabb a tisztitast mert a patyolat cimereben uszkalo feher hatyunak emelygesi tunetei lettek. Ha az on felelotlen viselkedese miatt megszigoritjak a korhazi rendet, Mr Hugo az ajtatos vizilo, aki dr Tormasi Ede zoologus orvosprofesszor privat betege az on oleben fogja otorai tizoraijat elfogyasztani. Kerem szedje rendessen gyogyszereit mert tovabbi gyengulese eseten mar csak szellemi parbajra lessz kepes, amitol ovva intem , mert az ecseri piacon vasarolt diplomaim nyomaba sem lephet hisz ,mar lepni sem tud. 

Maradok tisztelettel Csocsi a profeszor balkeze
/neha a karja is/


----------



## Efike (2005 November 12)

Tormasi Ede zoologus orvosprofesszor
balkezének ( és néha karjának )

Elfekvő osztály - Állatkari,- és kóri Alosztály

Tisztelt Csöcsi úr,
Nem hiszem, hogy a szemem állapotának rohamos javulása javára lenne írható, hogy eddig végtelennek tűnő türelmem végét, ma már távcső nélkül is képes vagyok látni, mi több az olvasószemüveg felvétele nélkül is körvonalazódik előttem a türelmem vége, amely egyúttal az Ön vége is.
Az Egészségügyi Dolgozók Szaxervezeténél feljelentést tettem Ön ellen és bizonyítékként elküldtem az Ön nb. levelének másolatát, miután Ön azt a kijelentést merte tenni, hogy a főnővér előzetes tájékoztatása után engem péklapáttal illetve csúzlival kivánna mesterséges táplálásban részesíteni, ráadásul szemüveg nélkül.
Szemüvegre pedig Önnek igencsak szüksége lehet, mert annak hiányában nem láthatja, hogy tökéletes egészségnek örvendek, saját vadászterületemen, saját puskámmal, saját kezeimmel lőtt vadak sültjét rágom saját fogaimmal és egyáltalán nem szorulok sem az Ön sem más által végzett mesterséges táplálásra. Mindazonáltal panasszal fordultam az EDOSz-hoz, mert tűrhetetlen, hogy más kiszolgáltatott betegek szenvedjenek az ápolószemélyzet kénye-kedvétől. 
Feljelentést tettem Ön ellen, a Fővárosi Polgármesteri Hivatal Igazgatásrendészeti és Parkőri Osztályán, az Ön által aljas módon folytatott lánc-lánc-eszterlánc c. társasjáték miatt, minek hevében Ön átharapta a Lánchíd fő tartóláncát, amitől leomlottak a dunai hidak. Azóta Pestről Budára csak az Árvízi Hajós Kft csónakjain lehet átkelni. Ez ügyben több felháborodott fővárosi lakos már néma tüntetést is rendezett.
Ön semmiféle öregotthont nem alakított át, mert Önnek arra nincs képesítése. Mindenki aki ismeri Önt - és áldástalan tevékenységét sokan ismerik már - tudja, hogy Ön egy Mekk Mester. Ön 1712-ben elvállalta egy nyári lak építését III. József cárevicsnek, a villanykapcsoló felkapcsolásakor a szalon csillárjából ömlott a víz, a WC ülőke felemelése után a WC kagylóból a telefon foglalt jelzése hallatszott, a zuhanyrózsából pedig a váltóáram folyt. Ezek után III. József cárevicset megütötte a guta és nem lehetett minden oroszok párttitkára.
A kórházi égető kéménye senkinek nem esett a lábára, ez a hibás információ minden bizonnyal az Ön krónikus szemüveghiányának rovására írható. Ugyanakkor meri-e Ön tagadni, hogy a dominózóban függő 300 éves ingaóra ingájának árnyéka úgy oldalbaverte Önt, hogy eltört három bordája és a rohammentő szállította Önt sürgősséggel a proszektúrára.
Meri-e Ön tagadni, hogy a proszektúrán boncolás közben Ön ellopta Stumpf Kázmér boncmester pénztárcáját a dugi pénzével és az új szeretője telefonszámával. Mikor ezt az aljas zsebtolvajlást Stumpf Kázmér boncmester észrevette, akkorát üvöltött, hogy az EU compantibilis pottyantós WC vályogfala megrepedt. Végtelen rosszallással vettem, tudomásul, hogy a kórház ingatlanvagyonában keletkezett kárt az én rovásomra próbálja írni, de rosszallásom enyhült, miután tudomást szereztem arról, hogy Ön írástudatlan.
Mielőtt az állami itéletvégrehajtó jelentkezik Önnél, hogy az Öbölháború miatti késését bepótolja, sziveskedjen kerekes székén a Feneketlen tóhoz gurulni, hogy ott előírásszerűen vízbefojthassam.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 12)

Lekai Janos hajozasi szakkozep iskola
Biologia szertar dunsztosuveg.

Tisztelt Efraim ur. 

Zsirpapirra zsirkretaval vetett sorait sajnos megkaptam. a megfelelo sterilizacios eljaras utan, teljes vegyvedelmi felszerelesban neztem vegig amig grafologiai zsirpapir es kretaszakertoim semlegesitik az onaltal kuldott atkokat. Nevetseges probalkozas volt. Mano neni a koruti gesztenyearus kulomb trukokkel all elo. De hat mit varhatok egy felelemtol megoszult, piranha fogsoru, szocsatakban megfaradt bacsitol.Megbocsatok onnek , egy fair parbaj remenyeben. Bizom benne , hogy on a fairseg szabalyait betartva egy marek platina csavart operaltat magaba, hogy legyen ami szetesni keszulo csontozatat osszetartsa, csuklojat eltori es legalabb az egyik laba muanyagbol legyen / lehet bakelit is , mert en joszivu vagyok/.
Parbaj elott , fogsorat a ruhatarban leadni sziveskedjek, Az on halala alkalmabol rendezett oromunnepen ahol a tiroli verbunkosok a Meghalt a cselszovo, nem dul a rut viszaly cimu ukran nepdalt fogjak gordonkan es olajoshordon eloadni, a tombola huzas fonyeremenye lessz. Tehat eleteben eloszor , jotekonysagi szertartason fog resztvenni , legalabb is az on szuvas fogsora. Keszuljon a veg kozeledik

Tisztelettel csocsi a brutalis.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 12)

Te Dög !
Az elavult vegyvédelmi felszerelésed amit a Magyarországról kivonuló orosz kiskatonáktól vásároltál az előltöltős dugós Kalasnyikovval egyetemben két csomag bontott Fecske cigarettáért semmit nem ér a vegyészeimmel közösen kifejlesztett speciális méreg ellen. 
Halott vagy, hiába rázod magad ! 
Temetésedre kiéheztetett kukacokat tárolok egy speciális fémdobozban és az első marék földdel szórom rád őket.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 12)

Ezt nekem teccet irni?


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 12)

Tatus


Felhaborodottan vettem tudomasul, hogy On az uzleti tranzakcioimat is figyelemmel koveti .Feljelentettem ont a KGB, aaz AVH, es azFBI illetekes osztalyain. A varos foteren z on reszere acsolt bitofat, az itelethozatalig naporanak es gyermekhintanak fogjuk hasznalni. Az on altal hasznalhatatlannak gondolt kituno minosegu vegyvedelmi oltonyt a legmodenebb lezeres virusdetektorral lattuk el mely a Kis Kasperski antivirus nevre halgat. Az on armanykodasa semmit ne er. Maradek erejet kerem oszpontsitsa a vizelet es szeklet visszatartasara, mert ozvegy Mocsodek Jolan a korzeti megbizott felesege panaszt emelt On ellen a korhazi szenyes turhetetlenszaga miatt. 

Udvozlettel Csocsi a lofarku herceg.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 12)

A Lófarú Herceg számára
alias Csöcsi

Hercegem !

A tudomány nem ismer határokat ! Biológusaim bonyolult keresztezések és keresztelések segítségével és némi imával is elérték, hogy magoncról akasztófa nőjön - kimondottan az Ön számára szóló fejlesztés - amely terem is. Tekintettel a korábbiakban már emlegetett apró, de nagyon szőrös szívemre, lehetővé teszem az Ön számára, hogy kedvenc gyümölcsét termő akasztófán végezze, a kellően hosszú ideig tartó fuldoklási rohamai alatt csemegézhessen korai cseresznyét, cigánymeggyet, szabolcsi almát, vecsési káposztát, bódi szilvát. Kutatásaink előrehaladottsága miatt bátran kijelenthetem, hogy az Ön szives igényeit ki tudjuk elégíteni, lehetőség van dinnyefára, kaptafára és fapofára is. 
Legújabb szabadalmazás előtt álló találmányunk, hogy az akasztófát kereszteztük a kenderrel, igy az akasztófa rögtön hurokba csavarodó kenderkötelet terem, természetesen az Ön busa feje méretére. Jelenleg feszes ütemű kutatás folyik, hogy az akasztófával egy ütemben a sámli is megteremjen.


----------



## hajni71 (2005 November 12)

Ez most mi? Bárányok hallgatnak?, vagy Zorró? vagy esetleg a nyolcadik utas a benzinkutas?


----------



## hajni71 (2005 November 12)

úgy kezdődött az egész,mint a Bárányok hallgatnak,de mi lesz a vége? Kölcsön adjam a rakéta porszívómat csocsike, vagy boldogulsz? elküldöm fénypostán! azzal tutira legyőzöd Efikét!


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 12)

Efiket felkezzel is legyozom mert tobb most nincs raktaron


----------



## Efike (2005 November 12)

hajni71 írta:


> úgy kezdődött az egész,mint a Bárányok hallgatnak,de mi lesz a vége? Kölcsön adjam a rakéta porszívómat csocsike, vagy boldogulsz? elküldöm fénypostán! azzal tutira legyőzöd Efikét!


Ha Csöcsinek szurkolsz, lelőlek egy rozsdás fakaszával. Eriggy és szavazz rám.


----------



## hajni71 (2005 November 12)

Szerintem akkor öldd meg lábbal,abból csak van kettő raktáron!


----------



## pitti (2005 November 12)

Efike írta:


> Eriggy és szavazz rám.


Szavazasrol jut eszembe...mennyi palinkat igertel?


----------



## Efike (2005 November 12)

Annyit igérek, amennyit akarsz


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 12)

Kedves Staub ur.

Tudomasomra jutott, hogy on vadkender termesztessel foglalkozik, amit jobb helyeken gandzsanak neveznek. A vilagszervezetek tilto listajan szereplo noveny termesztese ,forgalmazasa valamint akasztasra valo illegalis folhasznalasa a bunugyi torvenykonyv, tovabbiakban csak BTK, 16. paragrafus masodik bekezdese alapjan , buntetendo cselekmenynek minosul. Felkerem , hogy on ,holnap reggel ujlenyomat vetel celjabol a korzeti parancsnoksagon jelentkezni sziveskedjek, ellenkezo esetben az On eloallitasarol gondoskodni fogunk. Az on altal ,sajat szellemi termeknek minositett gyumolcs es kissamli termo akasztofa mar 1823 ban kiment a divatbol.A talamanyi hivatasban ie.800dc kor tortent bejegyzese teljesen hiteles. Mint modositast, esetleg bejegyeztethetne, de Onnek mar nincs erre idelye. Onrol Efinek keresztelt kutyam, Onhoz hasonloan meg nem szobatiszta, ezert kis turelmet kerem mert surgos kutyasetaltast kell vegrehajtanom. Efi, a kis dog mar nagyon ugyessen csovalja farkat, ami onnek sosem sikerult. 
Mielobbi viszont latasra Csocsi , az allatbarat, Baratunk.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 12)

Kedves Tumpeck úr !

Pénzt és fáradtságot nem kimélve az Ön korai elhalálozásának tiszteletére ( és örömére ) gyászmisét rendeltem, melyet a Krasznaja Moszkva táncegyüttes fog celebrálni az Ön sírján a Csűrdöngölő c. szám előadásával, hogy az Ön hantját kellően tömörítse.
A XIII. kerületi Út,- és Mélyépítő vállalat dolgozói a kádári szocializmus iránti nosztalgiával vállalták, hogy az Ön hantját 140 m3 jóminőségű vasbetonnal öntik le kommunista szombati bérmentes munkával, mely betont a metróépítés Duna alatti szakaszából spórolnakmajd ki.
A Siratófalnál 100 sékellel kibélelt fohászt helyeztem el a szent kövek közé, mely biztosítja, hogy a Feltámadáskor Ön nem fog feltámadni.

Békétlenség poraira


----------



## hajni71 (2005 November 12)

Efike írta:


> Ha Csöcsinek szurkolsz, lelőlek egy rozsdás fakaszával. Eriggy és szavazz rám.


 Fenyegezőzünk?! Fenyegetőzünk?! Szólok Nagymutternek,ráhúz a hurkatöltőre úgy,hogy két hétre abbahagyhatod a hashajtó kúrát!!!!!


----------



## Efike (2005 November 12)

Fenyegetőzünk, fenyegetőzünk ? Úgy megijesztelek, hogy remegni fox, mint miskolci kocsonyában a béka :evil:


----------



## hajni71 (2005 November 12)

FIGYELJ MÁR! Szóltam előre, Nagymutter Sumózni jár,úgy ijesztegess,hogy sapkát csinál a gallérodból ha elkap!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 12)

Melyen tisztelt Staub Ur

Koszonom onnek. A 100 sekelt, megkaptam,es eredeti Saharov gyartmanyu hutoszekrenyem feltoltesere forditottam . tovabbi adomanyait is szivesen koltenem . A csurdongolo cimu, balalajkara es pancelozott cimbalomra irt nepi keringo a kedvenceim koze tartozik. Folvettem a kapcsolatot a Phoenix Mely es Magasepitmeny javito polgari jogi tarsasaggal akik szerzodeben vallaltak az on megcsonkitott tettemenek kozszemlere tetelet. Az on fenyegetesere , amit a bekeidokbol szarmazo doglott cementerol irt, csak mosolyogva tudok reagalni, mert a mindig nalam levo kis zold koevo sarkanyom 3 masodperc alatt alagutat vag. A szavazassal kapcsolatban meg a tagsagot bonbon es raketa porszivo alkatreszekkel megvesztegetni ,lovaghoz nem illo, ezert intezkedtem az On lovaginava torteno lefokozasat illetoleg. 

Kerem a par es verbajfertozes szabalyait betartani sziveskedjek , mert egy 48 szemelyes ontotvas serpenyovel nemtelen orcajat illetni kenyszeulok


KKNM.-CSCS.


----------



## hajni71 (2005 November 12)

JA! különben meg hajrá CSocsika! Azért is!!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 12)

Koszonom. Latod hadakozom erossen. Ha gyoztem , kapsz egy szeletet belolle.


----------



## hajni71 (2005 November 12)

ÉN? miből kapok?


----------



## pitti (2005 November 12)

hajni71 írta:


> ÉN? miből kapok?


Visszakezbol.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 12)

Tisztelt Csöcsi úr,
személyesen fordultam panasszal az [SIZE=-1]Országos Választási Iroda vezetőjéhez Rytko Emiliához, tekintettel arra, hogy a szavazóurnában Ön és hitvese az Ön javára szóló szavazatot helyezett el, ezzel a valós szavazési eredményt meghiúsitani igyekezett. A Önnek ezért nem jár vagina, csak lóvagina. A lovagiasság szabályai szerint Önnek tartózkodnia kellett volna a szavazéstól, hitvesét pedig sűrű ütlegelésekkel meggyőzni, hogy pártatlanságát bizonyítva a döntetlen párbajeredményre adja le szavazatát.
Ön csaló, s e miatt Önnel nem mint lovaggal, hanem mint közönséges piaci csalóval bánok el. Természetesen gondolhattam volna, hogy Ön miféle, hiszen Brehm Az állatok világa c. munkájában világosan le van írva az Ön besorolása, mely szerint Ön Gonoszaurusz Haspókusz. 
Uram, a türelmem fogytán. Térdeljen le és azonnal kezdjen hozzá utolsó imájához, hogy elkerülje a pokol nevű műintézet fortyogó bugyrait. 
[/SIZE]


----------



## andika (2005 November 13)

pitti írta:


> Visszakezbol.


 

:razz:


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 13)

Cseppetsem tiszteletre melto Efi Ur.

Az a teny , hogy on csupa nagybetukkel tett feljelentest ellenem meghatott. On meg is nemes szivu. Igy faradt szemeim a konyek alol is tudjak olvasni az on ragalmait. Szemem konyes a rohogestol hogy On a ket eve levaltott Rytko Emilliahoz fordult alavalo panaszaval. En egy dicso lovaghoz huen termeszetessen onre szavaztam ,mig Kedvesem a dontetlent valasztotta az on elmeallapotara valo tekintettel Az eleve alaptalan , aljas indokbol elore megfontolt szandekkal csupa nagybetukkel irt feljelenteset kastelyom futesere hasznaltam, de olyan gyenge minosegu papirra irodott, hogy ket liter benzinnel kellett lelocsolni mire pajkossan langra kapott. A helyi tuzoltosag udvozletet kuldi onnek, es felkeri, hogy nagyobb futoerteku papirra irja leveleit ,mert ez jelentos uzemanyag megtakaritast eredmenyez.On engem nagy nyilvanossag elott csalonak titulalt ,vert kivan. Hogy en mit kivanok onnek azt hely hianyaban nem irom le, elegedjen meg avval hogy az On egeszsegi alapotaval szoros osszefuggesben van. Brehm Alfred gyerekori jatszopajtasom volt es en mondtam neki tolba a tiz kotetes muvet, e
Engedelyeztem hogy azt sajat neve alatt megjelentesse. Uram, az on turelme nem erdekel, es ne kivanja ,hogy terdeljek le mert az isten sem allit fol megegyszer. On felszolit, hogy imadkozzam , nem tehetem, a keresztelesi eljaras elol Monte Cristot megszegyenito ugyesseggel megszoktem, igy egyik vallas mellett sem vagyok elkotelezve.

Tiszelettel csocsi a pogany.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 13)

Alávaló Uram,
az Ön nagybecsű szavaiban annyi az igazság, mint nyúlban a kerozin. Nem akarok cizellált ajkaimra venni olyan szavakat, melyek nagyon pontosan és jól körülhatárolhatóan minősítik az Ön kijelentéseinak szavahihetőségét, csak egyszerűen elhelyezek itt egy másolatot a szavazás jelenlegi állásáról.
Csatolás megtekintése 791
A bizonyítékból világosan kitűnik, hogy az Ön mélyen tisztelt hitvese, a Dulifulinak becézett Dulcinea asszony az Ön győzelme mellett tette le a voksát, melyet Ön minden bizonnyal 8 napon túl terjedő testi sértéssel való fenyegetéssel kényszerített ki. 
Világosan látszik a beterjesztett bizonyítékon, hogy az Önre szavazók táborát unfair módon Ön is szaporította. Kitűnik viszont az is, hogy a szavazók között az én nevem nem szerepel.
Nem felel meg a valóságnak az Ön kijelentése Rytkó Emilia vonatkozásában.
Rytkó Emilia




a mai napig betölti felelőtlen beosztását a Választási Bizottság élén, ha ez nem hihető, megbeszélhetem vele, hogy Rezgő Nyárfát megszégyenítő testtömegével az Ön szájára üljön, fulladásos halált okozva. 
kmft és szégyellje magát. Hajtsa le a fejét, hogy levághassam végre.
​


----------



## hajni71 (2005 November 13)

pitti írta:


> Visszakezbol.


Pitti!Drága ember! Ha egy t-vel írnám a beceneved, az mindent elárulna rólad! Remélem,hogy eme észrevételemet nem veszed túlzottan sértőnek,de sajnos ez a szomorú valóság!


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 13)

Hajni, ha valaki itt a zartosztalyon komolyat ir akkor harom csillaggal jeloljuk. Minden mas csak vicc***


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 13)

Hajni a dupla *TT* vagy *tt *az azt jelenti *t*ermeszetesen *t*okeletesen azaz 100% erti es duplan elvezi a humort,ellenben az egy *T* vagy *t* butusokkel.


----------



## pitti (2005 November 13)

hajni71 írta:


> Remélem,hogy eme észrevételemet nem veszed túlzottan sértőnek,de sajnos ez a szomorú valóság!


A valosag nem serto hanem kegyetlen.:..:


----------



## Efike (2005 November 13)

hajni71 írta:


> Pitti!Drága ember! Ha egy t-vel írnám a beceneved, az mindent elárulna rólad! Remélem,hogy eme észrevételemet nem veszed túlzottan sértőnek,de sajnos ez a szomorú valóság!


Azt hiszem hajni71, hogy jobb lesz elhúznod a párbaj helyszinéről, mert itt könnyen repülnek az alabárdok és az ólmosbotok.


----------



## Judit (2005 November 13)

A kasza és a bumeráng is ki van már egyenesítve!


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 13)

Veres/mert torott/kezu Efike
A verszomjas Jovag.
Lovagterem ,hatsolepcso.

On erossen emlekeztet a Kurazsi mamara/ csak az szebb volt/ aki gyermekeit vesztette , on az eszit. Az a teny, hogy adminisztracios hiba folytan a szavazatok maguktol csereltek gazdat/tortent ez mar mas szavazasnal is/ nem jogositja fel, eme megengedhetetlen alpari es antiszocialis hangnem hasznalatara. Melyen sertve erzem magam. Ha On az en es becses nejem /Dulszinea a nagyszaju/ szavazatait az onehez csatolja, es On is sajat magara szavaz, en ont akkor is miszlikbe apritom a kerekbetores utan es a savas furdo elott. Rytko Emiliaval kapcsolatos informacioi nem helytalloak ,mert az illeto holgy a Nemzeti muzeum abnormalis biologiai csodak termeben mint elrettento csoda tevekenykedik szalicillal es malnaszorrel leontve dunsztos uvegben. Az on kidulledt szemei es eszelos tekintete mely antipatikus termeszettel parosul, mar sok embert es artatlan csecsemot tartott retegesbe.Fejem lehajtasara mar tobszor is felszolitott, de egy nemes lovag ilyet nem tesz, es buszken egyenes tartassal nezi vegig amokor az On, tavozo, mocskos lelke az apolonok fityulajat lengeti.


Oszinten sajnalom ont, de holtestet a niagarai kifozdek reszere ,szeletelve es zsirpapirba csomagolva , kiarusitas celjabol elkuldom.

Csocsi a zavarodott


----------



## Efike (2005 November 13)

Véresorrú és töröttfogú
Csöcsi lovagnak

Lóhalálban

Tisztelt Lovag Úr !
A Külügyi Bizottság elnökének szigorú felszólítására tisztelem meg Önt ezzel a címmel, mert Ön nem lovag, és főként nem úr.
Nem vagyok hajlandó Önnel párbajra kiállni, az ősi szabályok szerint, de hajlandó vagyok Önt a térdemre fektetni és elfenekelni, hogy krokodilkönnyeket zokogva esdekeljen bocsánatomért. 
Az is megeshet, hogy lehúzom az Ön nadrágját és a hátsó felét - mely minden bizonnyal szebb, mint a képesebb fele - 20 %-os ecetbe pácolt marhabőrszijjal verem addig, mig az Ön tomporán duzzadt vörös csikok nem keletkeznek, melyek hosszú ideig meggátolják abban, hogy lóra, vagy bármi másra üljön. 
Ön egy pernahajder, s én ennek tudatában úgy bánok el Önnel, miként egy pernahajderrel szokás. 

kmft

Ui: Tájékoztatom, hogy javaslatomra az Állami Betegbiztosító, azonnali hatállyal megvonta Öntől a fájdalomcsillapító farkenőcs támogatását.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 14)

Tisztelt Inkvizitor Ur.

Te.

Uram on megtisztelne ,ha szadista es perverz, sexualis inditeku hajlamait nem az en hatso felemen elne ki, mert az ilyen esetekben varhato tuzes ontottvas serpenyo roppalyajat mar nincs modomban modositani, es ez onre nezve visszafordithatatlan kovetkezmenyekkel jar. Dulszinea kedvesem egy tuzes vasalot akart onhoz vagni, de sikerult lebeszelnem rola mivel en serult, es az egestol budos lovagokkal nem parbajozom. Adjon halat a pastoral istenenek hogy konyoruletes vagyok onnel es csak a voroshangyak vonulasi utjaba fogom Ont kikotozni .A fentebb emlitett ontottvas serpenyon mar tobb ellenfelem leke szarad, de az Onenek is szoritunk rajta helyet. A vilagpiacon a szaradt lelkek arfolyama ugyan erossen esett arra a hirre , hogy az one is bekerul a nemzetkozi szaradt lelek forgalomba de tekintettel a vilaggazdasag mai helyzetere , ez a csapas elenyeszo es iheverheto . Persze nem az on szamara.

Udvozlettel Csocsi
Lelekkereskedelmi Osztalyvezeto


----------



## Efike (2005 November 14)

Udvozlettel Csocsi
Lelekkereskedelmi Osztalyvezeto úr részére

Lélekkereskedelmi Osztály
II. emelet. A női WC mellett

Tisztelt Osztályvezető Úr !

Hozzám intézett nagybecstelenségű levelét azonnal iktattam, az a házam legkisebb helyiségében a hátam mögé került, majd onnan vízöblítéssel a városi csatornarendszerbe. Az Ön levelének hatására a városi csatornarendszerből kipusztúltak a patkányok és a dzsukok, ezzel Ön jelentős megtakarítást szerzett városunk Polgármesteri Hivatalának. A megtakarítást már előre ki is osztották a vezetők között.
Ön olyan tüzes serpenyőkkel hajigálózhat, amivel csak akar, miután váramat vízfüggöny védi. Az ön aljas és aljtalan viselkedését már jó előre bekalkuláltam. Dulcinea nemzetes asszonynak üzenem, hogy a szénfűtéses gőzös vasalóját gyakrabban használja, mert Önnek nagyon gyűrött a képe, miután alkoholos befolyásoltság alatt elveszítette a kulcsát, a lépcsőn aludt és a korán kelő szomszédok mind az arcára léptek.
Szeretném, ha nem fenyegetőzne többet, hanem a gebe lovát illendően bemutatná a kiránynő bálján, s azt követően megjelenne teljes fegyverzetben - ha a gebe bírja - a páston, melyet eleddig 17 alkalommal vágattam le fűkaszával. Szeretném Önt tájékoztatni, hogy mindazon költségeimet, melyek állagmegóvás miatt az Önre való várakozás során léptek föl, Önre fogom a szokványos kamatokkal együtt terhelni, mely összeget rút halála előtt sziveskedjen a pénztárnál kiegyenlíteni.
kmft


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 14)

*Kedves Efike*!
Húzzál bele, mert kezded előnyben részesíteni Csöcsikét ...
Mi történt?:shock: Te soha nem hagytad eddig magad!


----------



## andika (2005 November 14)

Forgoszel írta:


> *Kedves Efike*!
> Húzzál bele, mert kezded előnyben részesíteni Csöcsikét ...
> Mi történt?:shock: Te soha nem hagytad eddig magad!


 
Te is észrevetted?


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 14)

Puhul a hapsi


----------



## andika (2005 November 14)

csocsike írta:


> Puhul a hapsi


 
Valaki főzi?!


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 14)

A papuak foznek mar


----------



## andika (2005 November 14)

Efit?


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 14)

Most egyeztetnek idopontot


----------



## andika (2005 November 14)

Miről?
Ahogy látom a pasi már mindenre levan szánva.


----------



## andika (2005 November 14)

Bocsi, elvan szánva.
Nem hiszem hogy kajáról beszél, inkább nőről.
Sürgösen kell neki!


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 14)

a szavazas nyertese vagy vesztese, akar latogatast tenni a papua fiunal


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 14)

Az Efinek? Azt mit kezd vele?


----------



## andika (2005 November 14)

Felnött ember, majdcsak kitalálja!


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 14)

Szerintem mar elfelejtette, tudod ezek a lovagi tornak kikeszitik az embert.


----------



## andika (2005 November 14)

Akkor viszont mindjárt ott vannak a lovaginák!


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 14)

Azokat meghagyom az Efinek , legyen neki is jo napja.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 14)

Kedves Efi, turelmedet kell , hogy kerjem mert mai allapotom nem teszi lehetove hogy pofozkodjak veled, ugyan is a tegnapi szomoru esemeny miatti banatomban verem maligan szintje az atlagos fole emelkedett. Szives turelmedet kerem . koncentacios problemaimra valo tekintettel:222:


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 14)

a papuak vacsora valorol targyalnak.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 14)

Maligán Lovag Úr részére

Gyomormosó Szalon, balra

Tisztelt Lovagom,
először is fogadja őszinte, szívből jövő kétségbeesésem élelmedett kora fölött ült tora miatt. Ha Ön nem bírja a piát, akkor ne igyon,:3: vagy ne érjen meg ily tiszteletlen kort. :34:
Az Ön Forgószél barátnőjének, aki Önnek drukkol és bekiabál a pálya széléről, azt üzenem, hogy keresztezni fogom egy ellenforgású hurrikánnal, hogy megnyugodjon.Egyebekben beszéltem a Főpincérrel, aki a 19-.i találkozón hashajtót fog csempészni az italába. Közlöm Önnel továbbá, hogy az ügyünkben érdekelt pápua nemzetiségű fiatalember velem beszélt telefonon és megadtam neki az Ön Lavóros nevű támogatójának a címét. A pápua magas összeget és néhány zsugorított koponyát fizet az édes húsokért.
Kellemes magömlést kivánok :fac:

Boldog születésnapot ***


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 14)

Efike írta:


> Maligán Lovag Úr részére
> 
> Gyomormosó Szalon, balra
> 
> ...


 

Koci, az hoy a lavorosrol kulon gondoskodsz , teljessen meghatott


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 14)

Keretem minden gyanusitasgatas alul engem kihagyni, nem kell tobb ellenseg mikor ilyen baratim vannak.
felverteztem magam a woooduuuu magussal es kulonfele praktikakat fogunk alkalmazni a vadaskodo gyanusitgato egyenek ellen.
A miheztartas veget bemutatom a legujabb uzleti partneremet.
A szertartashoz a csirkecsontokat mar gyujtom....


----------



## Efike (2005 November 14)

A *** csak az utolsó sorra vonatkozik !


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 14)

Az efi ettol nem fog megilyedni, a szalantai hugatol sem rettent meg.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 14)

Melitta írta:


> Keretem minden gyanusitasgatas alul engem kihagyni, nem kell tobb ellenseg mikor ilyen baratim vannak.
> felverteztem magam a woooduuuu magussal es kulonfele praktikakat fogunk alkalmazni a vadaskodo gyanusitgato egyenek ellen.
> A miheztartas veget bemutatom a legujabb uzleti partneremet.
> A szertartashoz a csirkecsontokat mar gyujtom....


Hahhh ! Neked nincs is csirkecsontod, csak sztaniolpapirod a bonbonokról


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 14)

Nem irtam le?-most kezdem gyujteni.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 14)

Mire összegyűjtöd a szükséges mennyiségű csontokat, az én pápuám már odaér. Taxival megy .


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 15)

Tisztelt Efi. A tegnapi tivornyara valo tekintettel fejfajasom nincs tekintettel ezert kerm , egy kicsit bibelodjon parbajsegedeimmel , Minek utan on letiltotta az SzTK receptre kaphato fajdalomcsillapitoim allami tamogatasat/ ezert kesobb kulon szamolunk/ fejfajasomt urhetetlen, es latasom is erosen korlatozott kerem szives turelmet, Par es verbaj segedeim kivansagom szerint ont minden fontossab helyre kovetni fogjak es jelenletukkel biztositjak , hogy on feltunes nelkul tudja folytatni apro uzerkedeseit a koolaj vilagpiaci aranak manipulalasaval. Az on fokazsir tenyeszete lessz az on enyeszete, de ezt on meg nem ertheti mert 1347 marcius 8-an nonapkor lecsapodott sisakrostelyan csak reszleges kepet lat az ont korulvevo pancelzat rozzant allapotarol . Szoval jo mulatast amig nem jovok

Csocvsi az ingerult


----------



## Efike (2005 November 15)

Lovagom,​ az Ön által megadott 1347 március 8,-i vérbaj sajnos egyébirányú elfoglaltságaim miatt nem felel meg, tekintettel arra, hogy a nagy európai pestisjárvány ( 
Black Death ) terjesztésével vagyok elfoglalva. 1351 után már lesz némi szabadidőm, de addig a határidőnaplóm szerint csak a pestisjárványnak élek. 




​


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 15)

Uram

1514-ben en leszek nagyon elfoglalt, sot 26 an is . Kerem jelezze, melyik idopont megfelelo. Remelem parbajsegedeim betoltik a tarsalkodo no szerepet az on hitvese mellett amig on ugyes bajos pestisterjesztessel foglalkozik. En mindent megteszek azert hogy meg ebben az evezredben feloszlassam ont:222:


----------



## Efike (2005 November 15)

Lovagom,
az Ön párbajsegédeitől megőrülök, itt zokognak nekem, hogy motorozás közben a szél kikezdi a mellüket és azzal a kérelemmel ostromolnak, hogy vigyem el őket plasztikai sebészhez, hogy megszabaduljanak a mellüktől, mely motorozás közben a kanyarstabilitásban is zavaró, tekintettel arra, hogy a súlypont nagyon magasan van. 
Végül is engedtem a csábításnak, és elvittem őket egy nagyon jónevű ás drága plasztikai sebészhez, aki hajlandónak mutatkozott, hogy az Ön költségére a műtétet elvégezze.
Az Ön tájékoztatása szerint a párbaj időpontja tehát 1351 és 1514 között kitűzhető, ha azon évben a Luca napja nem esik péntekre. Kérem sziveskedjen előjegyzési naptárában ezt az időintervallumot ellenőrizni, hogy mikor alkalmas Önnek a mellkasa átdöfése lóhátról kopjám által.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 15)

Efike írta:


> Lovagom,
> az Ön párbajsegédeitől megőrülök, itt zokognak nekem, hogy motorozás közben a szél kikezdi a mellüket és azzal a kérelemmel ostromolnak, hogy vigyem el őket plasztikai sebészhez, hogy megszabaduljanak a mellüktől, mely motorozás közben a kanyarstabilitásban is zavaró, tekintettel arra, hogy a súlypont nagyon magasan van.
> Végül is engedtem a csábításnak, és elvittem őket egy nagyon jónevű ás drága plasztikai sebészhez, aki hajlandónak mutatkozott, hogy az Ön költségére a műtétet elvégezze.
> Az Ön tájékoztatása szerint a párbaj időpontja tehát 1351 és 1514 között kitűzhető, ha azon évben a Luca napja nem esik péntekre. Kérem sziveskedjen előjegyzési naptárában ezt az időintervallumot ellenőrizni, hogy mikor alkalmas Önnek a mellkasa átdöfése lóhátról kopjám által.


 
Efike!
Határozottan, egyre jobb vagy


----------



## andika (2005 November 15)




----------



## csocsike (2005 November 15)

FONTOS

Nagytiszteleti Efi lovagnak.

Ertesitem ont, hogy a pestisterjesztes kozben elvesztett kopjajat megtalaltuk, megfelelo tulajdonjogi igazolas utan a kiralyi talalttargyak osztalyan atveheti Bubos Banka raktaros evtarsnotol. Uram, szomoruan vettem tudomasul, hogy az altalam keresztoltesekkel folvart esestompito legzsakjaimat parbajsegedeimrol onhatalmulag lebabralt. On mar gyermekkoraban is nagyon agresziv volt ezert kellet egy doglott lovat jatszopajtasul kineveznem . A verbaj idopontja megfelel, felteve ha nem esik az esso es a nap a bakterito iranyabol sut, kerem egyeztesse csilagaszival Ertesiteset varm.:111:


----------



## andika (2005 November 15)

Azért a Csöcsi se semmi!


----------



## Efike (2005 November 15)

Lovagom,
Kepler úr információja szerint a Nap nem fog sütni a baktérítő irányából május 40 és julius 17,5 között, valamint október 6,9 és november 7,2 között sem, de ez utóbbi időpontban az esős időjárás valószínűsége 1:3 . Engem az esős időjárás nem zavar, mert a lovamon Michelin ZXZ hó-sár mintás patkók vannak. Ha Ön netalántán mégis 1352 május 40 és julius 17,5 közötti időszakot választaná a vérbajra, ez esetben intézkedem, hogy a napfogyatkozás idejére a lovagi vérbaj helye halogénfáklyákkal és higanygőz-rőzsecsomókkal kivilágítást nyerjen. 
A kopjámat szándékosan felejtettem Bubos Banka elvtársnőben, de nem is akarja visszaadni, mert épp a gerince mellé döftem be, s ez mint mondja szép egyenes tartást biztosít számára, melyet görbe hátú kolleganői nagyon irigyelnek. Az Ön által küldött hölgyeket tájékoztattam arról, hogy Ön varta volna fel keresztöltéssel a keblüket eséstompító légzsák gyanánt, mire ők megátkozták Önt, és azt kiabálták, hogy motorozni kell és nem esni.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 15)

Tisztelt haborodott elmeju Efraim lovag

Az on hintalovan amit on egyszeruen csak letaltosozott nem hogy gumipatkok nincsenek , de a labak is puhafabol keszultek, olyan puhafabol amit a szu gerekek kapnak regelente teaval es piritossal. A parbaj idopontjat a nyari idoszamitas szerint december tizedike es majus 4 -e koze tevezem, talan enyi ido alatt on is ide er. Hold es varatlan napfogyatkozas eseten , termeszetessen ez az idopont attolodhat majus 9 es augusztus 27 koze de termeszetessen csak akkor ha a holdfogyatkozas altal bealt vizalas fluktuacio a hajovontak talakozasat nem befolyasolja az atlanti oceanon. Motorizalt par es verbajsegedeim lelki problemai nem erdekelnek, ez szaradjon az on leken sot az on lelke is szaradhat rajtuk. A Bubos banka elvtarsnoben felejtett kopjaja mar a mongol idokben is nevetseges akupunkturas eszkoznek szamitot, kerem ilyen gyerekjatekokkal ne inzultalja beosztottaimat mert Mr Bolom Bika kartas egy igazi konyhakest fog elhejezni az on bordai kozott megsertve evvel az on nagyra ertekelt borkoteset.

Csocsi a joszivu

Bemutatom onnek kedvenc vadaszpapagalyomat.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 15)

Bolondóczy Csöcsi
lovag úrnak

Lovagvárában
Lóhalálban

Tisztelt Lovag Úr !
Ön mélyen megbántott engem ! A papagájt ly-nal írni olyan vétek, mint a keselyűt pontos j-vel. Aki ezt nem tudja, az a nyári és a téli időszámításban sem ismeri ki magát, és vagy korábban érkezik a vérbaj színhelyére, vagy egy órát késik. Mindenesetre küldök Önnek egy kvarcvezérlésű homokórát, hogy a vérbaj időpontját el ne feledje. Az alarmot beállítottam, ezzel Önnek nem kell fáradnia, csak tegye a feje alá, a kellő időpontban robbanni fog a benne elhelyezett 14 kg trotil.
Bölöm Bika úrelvtársat csókoltatom, addig is amíg ideér, Önön gyakorolhatja a késforgatást. Az Önre kitűzött vérdijat már a megbeszélt helyre helyeztem .


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 15)

Tisztelt uram

Csak az on eberseget teszteltem , mestersegessen elhejezett nyelvtani hibak tomkelegevel, tudomasomra jutott hogy ont evvel az oruletbe lehet kergetni. A lezeres karcorajat az Onrol elnevezett kutyam , illemhelye minositette a benne levo homokra valo tekintettel. On nem eloszor tuz ki a fejemre ver es egyeb dijakat, mint latja teljessen eredmenytelenul, kerem ne faradjon. A verdijat szemelyesen vettem fel es megrokonyodve lattam hogy on milyen hatalmas osszeget ajanlott az en ertekes eletemert. Uram, kijelenthetem, On fel. Kulomben mivel magyarazza ezeket a sikertelen probalkozasokat? On egy nemes lovag alarcaban hitvany lelekkel es fizikummal tetszeleg a tukor elott , amire mar harmadszor kellett a foncsort visszaparancsolnom, mert menekulore fogta a dolgot. Mr Bolom Bika az afgan torzsfonok nagyon merges onre, mert ot megvesztegetni anyi az esely mintaz hogy a maple szirupbol vaskohaszati uzemet letrehozni. Reszkes Efi folkialtassal egy komplett kesgyarat vonszolva folpattant a 6 20-as vasparipara es suru karomkodasok kozepette israel fele vette utjat. Mielott hiaba faradna kulombozo vonatelteritesi kiserletekkel kozlom onnel hogy nem is vonaton ment es nem is afgan torzsfonok , hanem egy 8 eves szuzlany aki nem is igazabol 8 eves es egeszen biztossan nem szuz


Csocsi a vegzet.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 15)

Mr. Nemesis
részére

Magyar Tudományos Akadémia
Nyelvtudományi Intézet

Tisztelt Uram !
Kérem ne feszítse tovább a lovagi vérbaj pástja mellett a várakozásba beleőrült hercegek, bárók és válogatott cigánylegények idegrendszerét. A pályafelügyelő mellé beosztott ideg,- és elmeorvos a hasán szögletes tálcával járkál a tribün sorai között és osztogatja a Mellerilt, amit ő maga jóféle árpasörrel öblít le. Néhány idegesebb néző halántéki erein kénytelen volt piócákat elhelyezni az agyvértolulás megelőzése érdekében. 
A hangosbemondó már többször szólította Önt, de Ön nem jelent meg. 
A nézőközönség tombol, verik a pénztárost és vissza akarják kapni a pénzüket, de az a pénz már nálam van és a pénztáros nagyon jól tudja, hogy semmi reménye nincs. Az ő élete az Ön lelkén szárad. Hallottam, miközben egy lelkes néző hüvelykujjával előírásszerűen kitolta a fél szemét, a pénztáros hörögve az Ön nevét átkozta és normand isteneit hívta, hogy sújtsanak le a bújkáló állovagra.

Az Ön által küldött Bölöm Bika nevű talibán
megérkezett egy törött taligán
most a piacon egy kisszéken ül,
és olcsó pénzért bicskát köszörül.
Rendes afgán ez a Bölöm Bika
hisz ad magára, orrában nincs fika.
De Allah sajna nem segíthet rajta
mert ez az Allah nem segítőkész fajta.
Bölöm Bika, most magában morog
hogy Ön miatt ennyire nyomorog.
Meg is fogadta, hogy elmegy Kanadába, 
s köszörűkövét az Ön fejéhez vágja.


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 15)

Efike írta:


> Mr. Nemesis
> részére
> 
> Magyar Tudományos Akadémia
> ...


 
*Kedves Efike!*
Ezzel a kis szösszenettel, nálam, kereken +200 pontot értél el!


----------



## Efike (2005 November 15)

Mégis a Csöcsi győzelmére szavaztál. 
Szabadjon figyelmedbe idéznem LaFontaine, A Faun és a vándor c. remekművét :twisted:


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 15)

Efike írta:


> Mégis a Csöcsi győzelmére szavaztál.
> Szabadjon figyelmedbe idéznem LaFontaine, A Faun és a vándor c. remekművét :twisted:


 
*Kedves Efi!*

LaFontaine-től sajnos, ezt a művet nem ismerem. De a hollót meg a rókát meg a sajtot azt igen 

Ugyanakkor, szeretnélek tájékoztatni, hogy Mr. Csöcsike, abban a periódusban, amikor szavaztam, sokkal, de sokkal jobb paszban volt, mint Te. Nagyon nagy előnyre tett szert.

Azonban, az elmúlt héten, Mr. Csöcsike valahogy göthössé vált és elkezdett lemaradozni. Közben, Te, Efike elkezdtél szárnyalni Ennek következtében, nemcsak, hogy utolérted Mr. Csöcsikét, de a mai sziporkázó szösszeneteddel egyenesen túlszárnyaltad a mestert.

Ebből a folyamatból kifolyólag, revidiálnom kellett álláspontomat és ellensúlyoznom kellett a szavazatomat. Így kaphattál Te +200 pontot.

Természetesen, ne szállj el magadtól, mert én abszolúte objektív vagyok és az elfogultság közelébe sem kerülök. Ergo: amennyiben Mr. Csöcsike összeszedi magát, Őt is díjazni fogom, ahogy azt a startnál is tettem


----------



## Efike (2005 November 15)

Bocsánat, gyors volt a kezem. A helyes cím : A szatír és a vándor :twisted:
A holló és a rókát én is megírtam. Keresd meg a honlapomon.***


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 15)

Azonban, az elmúlt héten, Mr. Csöcsike valahogy göthössé vált és elkezdett lemaradozni. :8: 


Tudod ki a gothos, most verig vagyok sertodve .


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 15)

nem gothos lett hanem nyugos mert annyi lany es holgy zaklatta a szulinapja alkalmabol,hogy telejsen kimerult. HIaba nem birja mar a 20eves tempot


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 15)

csocsike írta:


> Azonban, az elmúlt héten, Mr. Csöcsike valahogy göthössé vált és elkezdett lemaradozni. :8:
> 
> 
> Tudod ki a gothos, most verig vagyok sertodve .


 
Na, ezzel most nem tettél szert +200 pontra ...


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 15)

Melitta írta:


> nem gothos lett hanem nyugos mert annyi lany es holgy zaklatta a szulinapja alkalmabol,hogy telejsen kimerult. HIaba nem birja mar a 20eves tempot


 
Én is elmúltam már húsz éves .
De a a tempóval semmi problémám


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 15)

*Russel Lynes:****



csocsike írta:


> Tudod ki a gothos, most verig vagyok sertodve .


 
***"Ha a sértést méltósággal akarod elvisleni, tégy úgy, mintha észre sem vennéd. Ha nem tudod semmibe venni, próbáld meg felülmúlni. Ha nem tudod túlszárnyalni, nevess rajta. Ha nem tudsz nevetni, akkor valószínűleg megérdemelted a sértést."***

U.i: Csak Te vetted sértésnek


----------



## Efike (2005 November 15)

Csöcsikém ne sírjál :12: Akarod, hogy Forgószelet megregulázzam ? Fene azt a 200 pontot, ha akarom úgyis ellopom tőled. :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 15)

Nem sirok , csak ketnapi tivornya most hozta ki belolle a faradsagot. Ugy is lekaszabollak ha foltudom emelni a kardot, reszkes en addig pihenek egy kicsit ***


----------



## Efike (2005 November 15)

Akaratodon kívül, nagyon igazat mondtál. *Ha* fel tudod emelni a kardot. De nem tudod, mert öreg vagy már és rosszak a reflexeid. Lásd be öreg lovag, ebben a korban már nyugdíjba kellene vonulni, beköltözni valami lovag-nyugdíjas otthonba és csöndes pipaszó mellett mesélni a többi öreg lovagnak a régmúlt időkről, a lekaszabolt sárkányfejekről, megerőszakolt szépasszonyokról, harc közben kidűlt paripákról. 
És most gondolj arra szegény lovagom, hogy csökkentik az állami támogatást és ebben a nyugijas lovagottgonban egyre silányabb lesz az élet. Naponta köménymagos leves, vagy koldusleves, egy kis száraz kenyér belemártogatva, mert harapni a maradék elszuvasodott sárga fogak már úgysem bírnak, a reszkető kezek nem bírják a friss kenyeret sem eltörni. Aztán eljön az az idő, amikor az otthon vezetősége testnevelésként kiküldi az összes lovagot a falu kukájába élelmet gyűjtögetni.
És kedves lovag, ez az a pillanat, amikor elővennéd sárkányölő pallosodat a melledre helyeznéd a hegyét és beledűlnél, de fájdalom már azt sem teheted, hiszen az otthon vezetősége régen elkobozta tőled és eladta a MÉH-nek, és kedves öreg lovag, Te sem bírnád felemelni már a nehéz acélt.
Előzzed meg a szenvedést ó lovag és gyere a pástra. Megígérem nem szenvedsz soká, másodpercek alatt összekaszabollak.

Nem véd meg tőlem semmi vért,
s míg harcra emeled karod,
átszúrlak s elveszted a vért
s lovadról lehullik farod.

Ott heversz majd a zöld füvön
tombol a tömeg fenn a tribünön
s én buzogányommal fültövön
váglak, az ám ! Ha meg

kapom a király jelét
fejed a porba hull
királylány szépséges szivét
nyerem jutalmamul.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 16)

Uram, On valoszinu masodik gyermekkorat eli , kulomben nem beszelne badarsagokat. Gyermekkori baratom Villon is verselt de neki megkegyelmeztek . En onnek nem fogok, erre merget ehet., vagy vehet. Szomoru vagyok , hogy On uzleti valakozast csinalt szemelyes nezetelteresunkbol, de be kell latnom, hogy a ver nem vallik vizze. Az On, es rut jegyszedoi altal elsikkasztott penzek nem erdekelnek errol majd onnek kell szamotadnia az Isteni iteloszek elott, es szemelyessen fogok az on erdekeben eljarni , hogy kiveteles banasmodban reszesuljon. Az on altal divatosnak itelt spanyol csizma hosszantarto viselete , az On amugy is gagogo ludtalpait hivatottak korrigalni, de inkvizitoraim egyebb modszerekkel is kedveskednek onnek. On kituno logikaval felmerte, hogy nem ohajtok kardomba dolni , tehat nem hiaba vegezte el a lomonoszov egyetem matemaikai szakat Igy konyeden kiszamolta, hogy ilyesmire eselye sincs. Fiatalkori tanitvanyom Mr Toth Agas ur is figyelemre meltonak talata hogy on meg egyedul, mindennemu segitseg nelkul egy kezzel is kepes fityiszt mutatni. uram ez fantaszikus. Hitvesem Dulszinea nagyaszony azt allitja ,hogy politikaillag korekt lenne ha ont futni hagynam, de legnagyobb keserusegemre on keptelen ilyen tevekenysegre, Rendben van , ne fusson, de legalabb vanszorogjon odebb, mielott a lovagi tornaknara oly jellemzo kovacsoltvas ullovel homlokon nem vagom.Kedvesem meggyozott arrol hogy az on legyengult allapota miatt legyek meltanyos, es az altalam meghatarozott 15 masodperces egerutat 20 masodpercre emeltem. Uram, ha ez ido alatt on nem takarodik el a parbaj szinhelyerol behuzott farokkal akkor kenytelen leszek megosztani az uzsonnamat onnel amit nem szivessen teszek, Ilyen korulmenyek kozott onnek nem lehet mas valasztasa, mint a szegyenteljes megfutamodas. ill elvanszorgas.


Csocsi az erore kapott retenthetelen es josagos lovag.


----------



## andika (2005 November 16)

Forgoszel írta:


> *Kedves Efi!*
> 
> LaFontaine-től sajnos, ezt a művet nem ismerem. De a hollót meg a rókát meg a sajtot azt igen
> 
> ...


 

A csomagolás I.osztályú.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 16)

Uram,
az hogy Ön Villon barátja volt, az semilyen kedvezményt nem jelent Önnek. Tudom, hogy Villonnak megkegyelmeztek, mert *én* kegyelmeztem meg neki, cserében ő a versei lábjegyzetében tanulságos ajánlásokat fűzött, nekem ajánlva.
Mint bátorkodtam volt emliteni, Villon úr barátsága semmiképpen nem jelent előnyt az Ön számára, az Ön feje le lesz metszve általam és azt dárdára tűzve a váram legmagasabb fokára teszem, hogy lássa az országom és a népem, hogy a rettegettet, aki sárkányfarmjainkat ritkította és károkat okozott nemzetgazdaságunkban végül is sikerrel legyőztem. Ez a győzelem a népemmel való PR kapcsolatokban nagy előrelépést jelent és parlamenti ellenzékem is, akik galád módon a királyság diktatúrája helyett a demokrácia előnyeit hangsúlyozzák így tetemes számú szavazókat veszít.
Az Ön által említett Mr. Tóth Ágast jól ismerem, akár a fejire is állhat felőlem. 
Az Ön fülhallásával problémák lehetnek, javaslom, hogy sürgősen keresse fel az SZTK Fül-Orr-Gígászati szakrendelését, mert Dulcinea asszony Önnek mondta, hogy politikailag talán korrektebb lenne, ha Ön megfutamodna a párbaj elől, mint azt tette volt a múltban is. Ez úton üzenem Dulcinea nemzetes asszonynak, hogy Önnek nem áll módjában megfutamodni, mert én a világ legtávolabbi sarkában is megkeresem és mérgezett esernyővel szíven fogom szúrni. 

Villon a költő ma sírjában forog.
Mégis minő és borzasztó dolog,
az Ön nevével kapcsolatba hozni
e szabad és víg hobó dalnokot.

Villon sírjában forog és pörög,
hantján remeg a sok nyűrágra rög
s koponyájának vak üregiből
a könnyek árja egyre, egyre dől.

Mert mégis ! Nahát ! Minő dolog,
hogy miközben ő csendben álmodott
a semmiből előjön egy Csöcsi,
s ő szent nevét a szájára felveszi.

Ajánlás

Herceg ez itt már nem tréfadolog
hozasd a kardod, pajzsod s a lovad,
Villon sebét te majd megtorolod
s fejét veszti a rút Csöcsi lovag. 


kmft


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 16)

*A "Micimackó" a legdrogosabb mese. Off topick*

*Malacka parázik - bélyeg, lsd*
*Füles lassú - fű,*
*Micimackó dülöngél - heroin,*
*Tigris ugrál - speed.*

*Következtetés: Róbert Gida a dealer! Szoval csak ovatossan az allatmesekkel.*


----------



## Efike (2005 November 16)

:shock:


----------



## andika (2005 November 16)

:444:


----------



## Sasa (2005 November 16)

Efike írta:


> Tisztelt Uram
> 
> génsebészeti sikerei engem és munkatársaimat is hasonló tevékenységre ösztönöztek. Egy tipust fejlesztettünk ki, de ez gyorsaságban, erőben és vadságban túlszárnyalja az Ön minden létező tipusát.
> Csatolás megtekintése 493​
> ...


Elnézéseteket kérem de egy komoly tanfolyamon vettem rész ahol az írásbeli vizsgán már tul vagyok!- és éppen ennél a résznél maradtam el mert féltem hogy a tanulás rovására megy!- az itt létem! Bár elkezdtem a hozzászólást,de ezt a képet akkor nem találtam meg!
Szomorúan látom eközben Efike elgyengült és én ugye mindig a gyengébbnek segítek,(kivéve amikor tévedek) s most kihúzhatom Efikét a vesztő-helyről. Ezzel a Kárpát medencében kapható csodafegyverrel ( a négylábúra gondolok),a gyengébb idegzetű és a méricskélő hölgyek miatt a lovász eszközrendszerét próbáltam elrejteni!! Továbbá ez a szemérmesség azért is szerencsés mert esetleg más neműeknél komplexusok és kisebbségi érzés elkerülhető lesz!!
Az állat egy gombnyomárs limuzinná alakítható, ilyenkor a rádióvétel viszont megszűnik mert nincs antennája!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 16)

Tisztelt Efraim pasa.
es tamogatoi.




Kedves uram, penzt faradsagot nem kimelve folkuttam nehany embert akik megfelelo osszeg fejeben hajlandok ont tamogatni. Az orosz tajgakon termett eredeti gumipitypangbol keszult gumicsekkel kifizettem oket, igy most on a nepszeruseg delibabszeru iluziojaban tetszeleghet.egeszen pentekig, amig a bankok rajonnek hogy a csekk az atlagosnal jobban nyulik. Ez lessz az a pillanat amikor tamogatoi jogos haraggal fordulnak on ellen, mert a csekre az on nevet hamisitottam lezeres ludtollammal. A mai 100 km-es szel amit szerintem on kuldott, erossen emlekeztet forgoszel nevu tamogatojara , de egy gyenged mozdulattal elharitottam. Uram , ideje volna ha folpattanna limusin tipusu lovara, es elporoszkalna a csata szinhelyere mert turelmem fogytan es ha penteken kiderul hogy az Ont tamogatok gumicsekket kaptak akkor ont sajat kezuleg fogjak szet szedni. Eme szegyen elkerulesere , hajlando vagyok egy hajopadloval Ont agyon verni.

Varom valaszat CSCS.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 16)

Nemes és címzetes
Sasaváry Sasa lovag úrnak

Méntelep balra

Kedves Sasa lovag

Őszinte örömmel vettük, hogy féltett hadititkait velünk megossza és hajlandónak mutatkozik e nemes méneket hadrendbe állítani a Csöcsi lovag ellen indított harcban.
Örömünk és elismerésünk kifejezése mellett engedje meg, hogy enyhe rosszallásunkat is kifejezésre juttassuk, a tárgyban, hogy Ön - nyilvánvalóan felkészületlen tanácsadóira hallgatva - ama teljességgel téves véleményének adott hangot, miszerint rajtunk a gyengeség jelei mutatkoznának. 

Fentiek miatt tehát kijelentjük, hogy őszinte örömmel fogadjuk az Ön által felajánlott high tech haditechnikát, amennyiben Ön azonosul az általunk képviselt politikával illetve ideológiával. Ha Ön, a sok lúd disznót győz c. szines szélesvásznú rajzfilmet szeretné lejátszani, abban mi partnerek nem leszünk és vigye a lovait meg a lovászát Istállóskőre.

Kérem Önt Sasa lovag, hogy a lovásza antennáját takaró előkét sziveskedjen eltávolítani, hiszen a párbajt lelkesen figyelő hölgyek elmúltak 12 évesek, nincs szükségük szülői felügyeletre, ha valamit meg kivánnak szemlélni és láttak ők eme oldalakon már kerékbetörést, karóbahúzást és élve nyúzást is, tehát feltételezhetően kellően erős idegrendszerrel rendelkeznek.

Őszinte tisztelettel

Efike
a makk király


----------



## Sasa (2005 November 16)

Kérem Önt Sasa lovag, hogy a lovásza antennáját takaró előkét sziveskedjen eltávolítani, hiszen a párbajt lelkesen figyelő hölgyek elmúltak 12 évesek, nincs szükségük szülői felügyeletre, ha valamit meg kivánnak szemlélni és láttak ők eme oldalakon már kerékbetörést, karóbahúzást és élve nyúzást is, tehát feltételezhetően kellően erős idegrendszerrel rendelkeznek.

Őszinte tisztelettel

Efike
a makk király

Őszinte és önzetlen Tűnő kérésének eleget teszek, bár a következményekért minden felelősséget Önre hárítok, mert félő hogy a titkok felfedése után igen tisztelt Barátom bizonyos körökben Önt csak makkocska királynak fogják becézni. Továbbá azt sem tartom kizártnak, hogy csöcsike macsekja az egér elfogyasztása után Önre is szemetvet!

Óvó szeretettel 
Sasa


----------



## Judit (2005 November 16)

Efike írta:


> ...
> kapom a király jelét
> fejed a porba hull
> királylány szépséges szivét
> nyerem jutalmamul.


 
Hát ide figyelj te makk király! Miféle királylányra pályázol te itt a hátam mögött???!!! Ha nem akarsz makk alsó lenni, akkor nagyon gyorsan gyere hazafelé! 
Ja, és útközben hozz egy csomag pelenkát is, mert a Bendegúz méretében elfogyott.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 16)

Tisztelt és szeretett hívünk
Sasaváry Sasa lovag

Méntelep balra

Kedves Sasa lovag

Öszinte örömmel tölt el, hogy Ön haladéktalanul eleget tett óhajunknak és a párbaj kimenetelét figyelő hölgykoszorú kiváncsi és tágranyílt szemei előtt felfedte a lovász himbilimbijét. Fájdalom, de az a himbilimbi lóg, ami nem igazán válik gazdája dicsőségére. Mi - és szexológusaim - azt valljuk, hogy legyen bár nehány centicskével tövidebb, de a vége a delelő nap felé álljon és eme pozíciót csak akkor foglalja el, ha tulajdonosa Csöcsi lovag volt tanárát Mr. Tóth Ágast utánozza. Szeretném Önt tájékoztatni arról, hogy fölösleges prűdség volt eltakarni eme silány testrészt, hiszen a közforgalomban ennél méretesebbek sem ritkák.

Őszinte híve

Efike
a makk király


----------



## Efike (2005 November 16)

Judit írta:


> Hát ide figyelj te makk király! Miféle királylányra pályázol te itt a hátam mögött???!!!


Te vagy életem a királylány

Ha rád gondolok, a szívem megdobog
és büszkeséggel tölt el, hogy érted harcolok,
sisakom csúcsán a kócsagtoll libeg
érted dobog szivem, s értem dobog szived.:23:


----------



## Judit (2005 November 16)

Efike írta:


> Te vagy életem a királylány


 
No azért...


----------



## Sasa (2005 November 16)

Ha Ön, a sok lúd disznót győz c. szines szélesvásznú rajzfilmet szeretné lejátszani, abban mi partnerek nem leszünk és vigye a lovait meg a lovászát Istállóskőre.

Kedves Efike Barátom és párfogoltam!

Úgy tűnik Önnél pszihés zavarokat okoztak a képek, mint előzetesen jeleztem a szanatóriumi költségeket bizony saját kártyájáról kell kiegyenlítenie.
Bizony -a lúdakra visszatérve- én bevallom Önnek adott esetben nem szégyen egy nagyobb baromfiudvar!
Bizonyos napokon már előfordult velem, hogy én is királynak képzeltem magam (álmomban ) , de ébredéskor mindig helyre tettem a dolgokat.

Sasa
- nem kakaska_
Nézzétek meg a site-omon az Unicum címet!


----------



## Efike (2005 November 16)

Sasaváry Sasa lovag

Tyúkitató

Tisztelt Sasa lovag

Őszinte örömünkre szolgálna, ha sikerülne Önnek eldönteni, hogy őszinte hűbéresünk-e aki életét és vérét hajlandó áldozni értem, avagy a rút ellenzék a Csöcsipárt tagja, aki sorainkba próbál befészkelődni kémkedési szándékkal.
Kérem eme tervéről mondjon le, vagy a kakasát belerúgom a patakba és a tyúkjaiból újházi tyúkhúslevest főzök bandériumaimnak.

Efike
a makk király

kmft


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 16)

Uraim, ha onok nem hagyjak abba a kakaskodast akkor en kenytelen leszek a here bere fogadom, tobbe vissza nem adom elnevezesu malaji tarsasjatokot eljatszani onokkel baboskendoben es jegcsakanyal


----------



## Sasa (2005 November 16)

Efike írta:


> Sasaváry Sasa lovag
> 
> Tyúkitató
> 
> ...


 
Bevallom Önnek Nemes Király, elragadott a hév és megfeledkeztem arról, hogy korábban már elköteleztem magam!- igaz ennek oka az volt ,hogy a feladott magas labdákat még mindig jobb párosban leütni mint esetleg korábban tán sziporkázó de erősen megfáradt Csöcsike lovag leütéseit megvárni. Kérem vegye úgy mint egy edzőpartner tanácsait!

Őszinte óvó híve
Sasa
Ui: feltételezem Csöcsike vérátömlesztésen van, ezért néha hátra is kell nézni még egy Junge Wolf- nak is!!


----------



## Efike (2005 November 16)

Őszinte örömömet szolgálná tisztelt uram, ha nem futárral üzengetne, hanem személyesen is megjelenne a jégcsákányával, melyet kellemesen tudnék ellensúlyozni egy 1,6 m-es ablak áthidaló betongerendával. :evil:


----------



## Efike (2005 November 16)

Mélyen tisztelt
Sasaváry Sasa lovag úrnak
lovagvárávan
*lóhalálban !

*Tisztelt és szeretett lovagom !

Hűségnyilatkozatát örömmel vettük és iktattuk királyságunk irattárában.
Az Ön által felemlített Csöcsi nevű úr, aki magát lovagnak adja ki, valóban vérátömlesztésen van. Az orvosi kar kétségbeesett erőfeszítésekkel próbálja a Viagra Fallosi kórház szegényes készletéből a fent nevezett úr ellátásához szükséges 1 % vér és 99 % alkoholos AB Rh HIV positiv keveréket előállítani.

A hétvégi rókavadászatra szeretettel várjuk

Efike
a jóságos makk király


----------



## Sasa (2005 November 16)

Enézéseteket kérem de másodszülött fiam Márton (22) kiutállt a Pc-mellöl!
Viszlát-viszhall! Sasa


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 16)

Az onok , lovagkort megszegyenito lovagiatlan magatartasa udvarom nepet folhaboritotta . Kerem ez nem a francia paros, egyszerre csak egyikojukkel tudok vegezni Kardom ugyan rovid, de megtoldom egy lepessel. Kerem ne hatraljon mert nem fogok rohangalni maguk utan. Es onok tartjak lovagnak magukat. Onokhoz kepest mag Acs Feri sot Gero Erno is lovagabb volt. onok kihasznaljak pillanatnyi elfoglaltsagomat amit az on becses nejenek pelenkavasarlasi vagyai kielegitesere forditok. Tisztelt Sasa lovag, a csirkevesz feltalaloja es szorgalmas terjesztoje Onnek kellemes edzopartner. kerem hasznalja ki eme elonyt, mert Onnek szuksege van a treningre. Szeretnem ha a lovagi tornak szabalyait onok beteve tudnak az 1222 aranybulha ugralasatol napjainkig. A tessztlapokat onok holnap kezhez vehetik es a 340 kerdesre 15 masodperc alatt valaszolhatnak, minden hibas valasz utan 43 fekvotamasz buntetesben reszesitem onoket.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 16)

Sasa írta:


> Enézéseteket kérem de másodszülött fiam Márton (22) kiutállt a Pc-mellöl!
> Viszlát-viszhall! Sasa


 
Aha. megijedt mert en felelmetes vagyok:98:


----------



## Efike (2005 November 16)

Dr Csöcsiházy Csöcsi
jogtanácsos úrnak

Eötvös Lóránd Tudományegyetem
Jogtörténelmi Tanszék

Tisztelt Professzor Úr,

szeretném eme kiváló alkalmat megragadni, hogy felhívhassam nagybecsű figyelmét az Ön szakmai tévedésére. Lovagi tornákat nem szabályoz az 1222-ben agyoncsapott aranybolha, ellenben a Werbőczy féle hármaskönyv igen, valamint a Ludovika tiszti akadémia párbajkódexe is.
Mindenesetre szeretném szives figyelmébe ajánlani _dr. Rácz Vilmos Párbajkódex_-ét. dr. Rácz igy nyilatkozik: _ha nem volna lovagias út, akkor úriemberek, akik közt sértés esett, baráti jobbot felemelt fővel egymásnak sohasem nyújthatnának.
_Királyságomban a Bourbon párbajkódex előírásait tartjuk szem előtt, de természetesen bármilyen párbajkódex szabályait készek vagyunk magunkévá tenni, csak legyen már végre párbaj, hogy megnyugodjon a munkájában megzavart dolgos nép.

Efike
a tanulékony makk király


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 16)

Csodalatos Efraim Lovag urnak

Mi tortent onnel, hogy az on szerint dolgos nep eleteert aggodik, ?On aggodjon a sajat eleteert. Az hogy on az 1222 -ben kiadott aranybulha sorai kozott nem tud olvasni, mar szinte termeszetes, nem is vartam ontol ,hogy rendelkezik eme nemes kepessegekkel. Ezert dontottem ugy, hogy onnek ezt tanagygent kotelezove teszem. Elkepzelhetonek tartom ,hogy on a Tihanyi apatsag alapito leveleben sem talata meg az ide vonatkozo, a parbajozashoz elengedhetetlen felteteleket. kerem olvasson a sorok kozott es tegye le vegre a Kolompar Rozika szakacskonyvet, nem fakanallal fogunk parbajozni. Onrol feltetelezem hogy pajzs helyett a fodovel es egy tulmeretezett merokanallal partedliban jelenik meg a var fogan melyen a korona van elhelyezve.Ebben az esetben a lovagi szabajok szerint en , Ont brassoi apropecsenyevel fogom megdobalni, es utana vorosbort fogyasztok. Felhivom szives figyelmet, hogy az on altal , az 1514-se felkeles soran eltulajdonitott , Corvin aruhazban vasarolt tonacipomet visszaszolgaltatni sziveskedjek, 
Mar akkor is rosszalloan vettem tudomasul, hogy on megrogzott Dozsa drukker, de mint a tortenelem igazolta mindhiaba. 

Csocsi a rettegett parbajhos


----------



## Efike (2005 November 16)

Csöcsinek a szépséges lovagnak

a tükör előtt

Lovagom,
természetesen tudom olvasni a Tihanyi apátság alapító levelét, annál is inkább mert én diktáltam kedvenc írnokomnak. 
Ha Ön ahhoz ragaszkodik, hogy a vérbajt a fehérüváru reá meneh hodu otu reah valamely szakaszán folytassuk le, ahol tevékenységünk a gyorsütemű sztrádaépítést nem zavarja én igazán nem ellenkezem, mindig is nagy hódolója voltam a bakonyi tájnak, melynek szomjas földje élvezettel fogja beinni az Ön kipatakzó vérét, melyet mint említeni méltóztatott vörösborral kíván hígitani. Szabadjon becses figyelmébe ajánlanom a Villányi Oportót, melyet védencétől a szalántai Rém nevű hallgatag úrtól szerezhet be jutányos áron.
Ön a tornacipőjét nem a Corvin áruházban vásárolta, hanem az Úttörő áruházban és ki sem tudta mondani a tornacipő szót, hanem dorgót kért. Két nap múlva visszavitte a cipőt mert levállt a talpa, de garancia nem volt rá, mert az még a királyi szocialista ipar terméke volt. Akkor az Ön édesanyja bedobta a cipő maradékait egy utcai szeméttartályba és lekevert Önnek egy hatalmas taslit.
Ön nyilván összekever valakivel, valószinűleg szemorvosi kezelésre van szüksége. Soha nem voltam Dózsa drukker, nem voltam drukkere sem az FTC-nek, sem a Fradinak, sem a Ferencvárosnak és a Honvédnak sem, mert utálom a focit. Az egy mazovista sport, és az utolsó pillanatokban derül ki, hogy a játékosok a labdát vagy egymást akarják rúgni.

kiváló tisztelettel

Efi a király


----------



## pitti (2005 November 16)

Jo lesz ha belehuztok mer lanyhul az eszmecsere. A tihanyi apatsag alapito levelerol jut eszembe hogy jo lenne ha visszaadnatok az elkeveredett viszhangot ami valoszinuleg veletlenul maradt nalatok a legutobbi latogatas soran.:ugras:


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 16)

Efik kozul a legszebbiknek.
Hiusagszigetek .

uram, on megint elter a targytol, az en kipatakzo veremre tett megjegyzese sem helytallo hiszen verszegeny vagyok , habar anyam szavaival elve ikabb hulye szegeny. On ne akarjon ravenni, hogy a halgatag szalantai remmel uzletet kossek es on az en alkoholos befolyasoltsagomat kihasznalva diszno vicceket meseljen Uram nekem humorerzekem sincs, jellenleg a Dalai Lama folkeresere a Lama szeme sotetkek cimu nepdalt forditom mandarin nyelvre. Nemes tornacipomre tett degradalo megjegyzeseit visszavonni sziveskedjek, mert ellenkezo esetben megvonom ontol az engedely, hogy a Voros Oktober ferfiruhazati szakuzletbol vasarolja meg az elengedhetetlen parbajnyakkendot.
Ennek hianyaban a mokusors megfosztja ont mogyoroitol es a Blaha Lujza altal is ratifikalt parbajkodex alapveto szabajzata szerint ont parbajkeptelenne nyilvanitom. Ha esetleg meg is megjelenik a kasteluom eott pontban 6 orakor ugy ont eloirasszeruen fobe lovom. On valaszthatja ki melyik fegyverrel tortenjen az on elkerulhetetlen kivegzese.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 16)

pitti írta:


> Jo lesz ha belehuztok mer lanyhul az eszmecsere. A tihanyi apatsag alapito levelerol jut eszembe hogy jo lenne ha visszaadnatok az elkeveredett viszhangot ami valoszinuleg veletlenul maradt nalatok a legutobbi latogatas soran.:ugras:


 
A tihanyi viszhangot az Efi nyulta le , az errol szolo eszmecseret megtalalod az adatok c topic 7. oldala korul Ha nem olvasol mit komplenolsz vegye konyvet.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 17)

Pitti főherceg úrnak

Tihany

Főhercegem,
fájdalom, de Csöcsi lovag most az egyszer életében - nyilván nem józan - igazat mondott, a tihanyi visszhang valóban nálam található.
Abban az időben, amikor terepszemlére mentünk Csöcsi lovaggal, hogy kijelöljük a párbaj helyét, ahol lovaink, csatlósaink, és az érdeklődő úri közönség is elfér, Csöcsi lovag megbotlott és kificamította a bokáját. ( köztünk legyen szólva, ebben a botlásban egy gáncs erejéig nekem is részem volt ) Hangos jajszavát a tihanyi visszhang azonnal soxorozva adta vissza. Annyira megtetszett, hogy rögtön leszereltem a visszhangot és lovagváramba zártam. Párás meleg estéken, amikor már unom az udvari komédiások műsorát és csillagjósom is előadta az elkövetkezendő napok várható történéset, ajtót ablakot bezárok és kiengedem a visszhangot. Ülök a trónomon és behunyt szemmel hallgatom Csöcsi jajongását. 
Főhercegem ! Miért akarja Ön elvenni e földöntúli élvezetet tőlem ? Azt akarja netán, hogy Önre uszítsak egy pittbull falkát ?

Efike
a jóságos makk király


----------



## Efike (2005 November 17)

Tisztelt Csöcsi lovag

végtelenül elszomorít, hogy Ön a párbajra való felkészülés és végrendeletírás helyett a Láma szeme - láma szeme c. tibeti eposzt fordítja ógörögre, ezzel is bizonyítékát adván, hogy nem is akar párbajozni.
Természetesen, mint művészetpártoló király hajlandónak mutatkozom a párbaj ez időre történő elhalasztására, amennyiben Pitti életére megesküszik, hogy könyvtáram részére biztosít egy dedikált tiszteletpéldányt.
A Vörös Október férfiruhagyár nyakkendőkészlete a mai napig megtalálható a moszkvai GUM áruházban én is ott vásároltam a baréttal és a tollforgóval együtt. Vettem nagyon jutányos áron egy asztali nehezék nevű bronz Lenin mellszobrot, melyet adandó alkalommal az Ön fejéhez fogok vágni.
Tudomásomra jutott, hogy Ön ittas állapotban a Slézig Anna utcai kiscsoportos óvoda homokozójába vizelt és Ön ellen a kerületi Tanács Igazgatásrendészeti Osztálya Tóth XVIII Antal parkőr feljelentése alapján eljárást folytat. Ez nagyon elszomorít, mert nem lovaghoz illő viselkedés. 

Efike
a bánatos makk király


----------



## Efike (2005 November 17)

csocsike írta:


> Tisztelt Efraim pasa.
> es tamogatoi.
> 
> 
> ...


Tisztelt Jóakaróm,

Ön moderátori megbízásával rútul visszaélve ide-oda toligálja a leveleit, amit csak utólagos ellenőrzés után volt módomban felfedezni.
Mélyen meghatott, hogy Ön számomra jóakarókat gyűjt, s a végtelen orosz rónákon termett gumipitypangból készült gumicsekkel fizet. Én Önnek csak bikacsökkel fizethetek, de a számla ki lesz egyenlítve, azt megigérem.
Az Ön által felajánlott hajópadlót köszönettel vettem, helyette mestergerendával szolgálhatok az Ön nagybecsű homloka közepibe, nem lapjával, hanem végével és svungból.
A végtelen orosz rónák muzsikjait, akiket Ön a támogatásomra felbérelt, egy Balalajka nevű trió közremáködésével, hősi ének formájában tájékoztattam az Ön cselszövési kisérletéről. A muzsikok és a muzsikások most Moszkvában a Külügyminisztérium előtt tüntetnek és követelik, hogy a Krasznaja Armija lépje át a nemzetek közötti tűrőképesség határát és intercontinentálias rakétával rombolja porig az Ön Viagra Fallosban épült lovagvárát. A Világbank is nagy érdeklődést tanúsit az Ön által, hamisított aláírással kibocsájtott fedezetlen csikkek ügyében és az FBI-nál feljelentést tett.
A mai napon az FBI megkeresésére megadtam az Ön személyleírását
Csatolás megtekintése 1051
és három fekete bőrkabátos szekrényméretű úr máris az Ön megkeresésére indult.

Efike
a szivélyes makk király​


----------



## Forgoszel (2005 November 17)

andika írta:


> A csomagolás I.osztályú.


 
Köszönöm.
Tanulok a mesterektől


----------



## Efike (2005 November 18)

Csöcsi lovagnak

Viagra Fallos

Tisztelt Uram !
Csak a belémnevelt udvariasság késztetett erre az udvarias mexólitásra, mert egyáltalán nem tartom Önt úrnak és még kevésbé tisztelem Önt.
Királyságom Nemzetbiztonsági Hivatala ma tárta elém a bizonyíték fotóját, amely miatt párbajra hívtam Önt. 
Csatolás megtekintése 1066
Ha ez a bizonyíték hamarabb a kezembe kerül, akkor nem bíbelődöm azzal, hogy párbajban, mint úriembert öljem meg, hanem odamegyek és egyszerűen fejbevágom egy nikkelezett rénszarvasaganccsal és maradványait megetetem a grizzly medvékkel.
Szégyellje magát ! 
Fujjjjjjjjjjjjjj !
És nem átalkodik még le is fotóztatni rettenetes bűnét.
Ön egy elvetemült ! Inni akarok a véréből.

Efike
az alsó, felső, király és ász
​


----------



## Judit (2005 November 18)

Szegény cicus!


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 20)

Melyen tisztelt Lovag Ur.
Te topszli.

Az onbe vert udvariassag nem hatott meg, meg anyira sem , hogy egy konycsepet ejtsek az on reg elmult szelleme felet.Teljessen folosleges ilyen , az en lekiismeretemre hatni probalo, ordogi praktikaknak a rendszeres felemlegese. Uram , en szegeny lovag vagyok, nekem mar lelkiismeretem sincs.Csaladi ugyeimet idolegessen lerendeztem, ugy hogy nekilathatok az on trancsirozasanak. Moha es Pafrany vezerlesu import trancsirozo gepem a legmodenebb trancsirozo fejekkel van folszerelve, ugy ,hogy onnek nem kell aggodnia on maszat lessz minusz ido alatt. Magneses valogatogepeim egy pillantas alatt szeparaljak ont a rozsdas pancelzattol, epe es vesekovektol, Onbol egy pillanat alatt elsoosztalyu hamburger hus lessz amit az aszodi marhatelep kulon vedjeggyel lat el.emberi fogyasztasra alkalmas felirattal. Kis csomagocskaban , mustar bors es egyebb fuszerek hozzaadasaval onbol meg kivallo tatarbeefsteak lehet. Uram on vitte valamire az eletben, ne szomorkodjon. Onrol a legkivalobb szakacskonyvek fognak megemlekezni, es az on neve , termeszetessen ket tt-vel/ multido/ bevonul a szakcstortenelembe termeszetessen mint nyersanyag. Koponyajat mint hangulatos szobadiszt megtartom es mint trofeat elhelyezem a kandallom fole, egy javorszarvas es egy lapostetu montirozott koponyaja koze. Ha esetleg nem lenne tisztaba a montirozott szo jelentesevel, felkernem , hogy a monti csardas eltancolasa utan a Revay lekszikonban follapozni sziveskedjek. Kemeim jelentettek , hogy on az elmult par napban a var fokan egy oriasi pallosal hadonaszott, melyhez onnek nincs fegyverviselesi engedelye az ozdi kohaszati muvektol, ezert a korzeti megbizott feljelentest tett on ellen. Az On szerencseje , hogy e feljelentes az en kezeim koze kerult, es regi baratsagunkra tekintettel azt megsemmisitettem. Tettem ezt azert is mert az eljaras lefolytatasahoz szukseges ido meghaladja az on eletenk hoszat a legoptimalissabb becslesek szerint is.


Maradok oszinte hive Csocsi
a hamburgeres.:8: Uram , baratkozzon az uj igazolvanykepivel


----------



## Efike (2005 November 20)

Alávaló Uram !
Hentes és Mészáros Ipari Szakmunkásképző Intézet
Porta

Magas személyemhez intézett förmedvényét megkaptam. Szabadjon felemlítenem, hogy nincs szükségem az ózdi Vaskohászati Mű vezérigazgatójának engedélyére, mert én vagyok a vezérigazgató. Intézkedés történt, hogy amennyiben Ön megjelenne a Munkaerőgarázdálodási Osztályon és kérelmet nyujtana be III. osztályú segédmunkáshelyettesi munkakör betöltésére, azt Ön ne nyerhesse el. Nálunk nincs diszkrimináció, nálunk demokrácia van. Itt mindenki azt csinálja, amit én mondok. 
Ön semmiképpen sem tud versenyre kerülni velem, mert az én agyamat Pentium processzor vezérli.
Csatolás megtekintése 1114
Nagyon baráti módon azt javaslom Önnek, hogy nyújtson be megrendelést vállalatunk Külkereskedelmi Osztályára és mi le fogjuk gyártani az Ön méreteinek és igényeinek leginkább megfelelő kardot, mellyel leszúrhatja magát, hogy nb. személyemet megkimélje a felesleges vagdalózástól.​


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 20)

Csopet sem tisztelt vezerigazgato Ur.
Igazgatoi Iroda Ozd.


Szomoru hirem van az on szamara. Uram , On , velejeeig romlott. A KOJAL jelentese szerint on emberi fogyasztasra alkalmatlan, mergezo, fertozo karantenszokeveny.Tudomasomra jutott, hogy on a Hej szalmonella,te edes kacsatojas cimu Innuit nepdalt dudolva, mint korzeti triciklis fagylaltos, megmergezte Toth Jolan , beregszaszi kocsmaros kiskoru kutyajanak idosebb edesapjat.Intezkedtem az On szigoru orizetet illetoleg, habar , biztonsagi okokbol es az on fertozo mivoltara valo tekintettel kizarolag kesztyus kezzel banunk onnel.Az on altal oly nagyra tartott , az on fejeben, tudosaim altal elhelyezett Pentium 1-es lejart szavatossagu proceszor az On , prosztata mukodeset hivatott coordinalni es pusztan eliras miatt szerepel a 4-es szam rajta.

Csocsi a galad.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 20)

Tovaris Galád Galádovics Galádov
Zombiipari Művek

Azt hiszem Uram, hogy a leghelyesebb az lenne, ha Ön a közvélemény elé állna és feltárná a teljes igazságot az Ön szennyes múltját illetően.
Egy óvatlan pillanatban - ez hebehurgyaság volt - Ön elárulta a Horváth Magdi nevű ápoltnak, hogy Ön a XIII kerületi Pártbizottág fölött lakott, vagyis Ön a XIII kerületi párttitkár fölött volt, ami legalábbis arra enged következtetni, hogy Ön a népnyúzó és elnyomó egypártrendszer hatalmi gépezetében jelentős (jelentéseket kapó) pozíciót foglalt el. Ön - már ha igaz az amit Ön állít - legalábbis a Budapesti Pártbizottság Központi Bizottságának tagja kellett hogy legyen, hiszen csak így lehetett a XIII. kerületi párttitkár fölött. 
Ilyen szennyes múlttal, Ön nem nevezheti magát párbajképesnek. Önnek le kell vonnia múltja történelmi tanúlságait, a nép elé kell tárnia egy önfeltáró beismerő vallomást és szalmonellával mérgezett kacsatojást kell fogysztania vasvillásreggelire, hogy bűnei alól - legalábbis a klérus által - feloldozást nyerjen. Én nem bocsájtok meg Önnek soha. Én nem felejtem el, hogy Ön hivatali hatalmával rútul visszaélve felrobbantotta a dunai hidakat és a Nemzeti Színházat. Nem bocsájtom meg soha Önnek, hogy vörös katona volt, mármint az Ön képe az italtól volt vörös katona korában és célkeresztbe fogta Nyikita Szergejevics Hruscsov Magyarországra érkező repülőgépét. Nem bocsájtom meg Önnek és nem bocsájtja meg ezt Iván Genadinovics Spejzbenkur a nagy szovjet pilóta sem, aki Hruscsov elvtárs repülőgépét vezetve a nadrágjába vizelt.
Szégyellje magát !


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 20)

Tisztelt Efraim Elvtars

Kozponti Bizotsag
Takarito szertar.


Az a teny, hogy en a xIII keruleti partszekhaz tetejen talalhato mosokonyhaban laktam harmad, sot negyed magammal*** ez nem jogositja fel ont hogy a part szenyeseert engem felelosgre vonjon. Azt elfelejti megemliteni, hogy engem egyszemeji feleloseg terhel a 3forint hatvan filleres kenyer aranak 40 even keresztuli szintentartasaert, az uzemanyag mindenki szamara elerheto szinten tartasaert. On elfelejti, hogy en mint folottes szerv, hiszen folottem mar csak a joIsten lakott elinteztem , hogy a nyugdijasok a kisnyugdijbol is meg tudjanak elni. Krumplileves mindig volt az asztalon. Amikor en , az on adaz askalodasanak hatasara elhagytam az orszagot, akkor on siman atadta a hatalmat a nagyszaju csocseleknek egy forintos soskifli elleneben. Szegyelje magat. Az hogy on megszervezte a magyarorszagi zsidouldozest, tamogatta a neonaci mozgalmak erosodeset , vert kivan. On romba dontotte az egesz nemzetgazdasagot, ennel nagyobb kart csak a lavoros bonbon hiszteriaja okozot e sokat szenvedett nepnek.Uram , on osszekeverte a Muhi csatat a csata utcai altalanos iskola nyelvtan tagozataval, kulonossen a pontos j es az az ly-ra valo tekintettel melynek a Muhi csataban is nagy hasznat vette volna a nep. De nem. On megmergezte a magyar koztudatot es Stomfel Gizellat a sarki vicehazmester felesegenek az unokahugat, aki nem segitett onnek megfogalmazni a masodik osztalyos hazi feladatat. On mergeben abbahagyta tanulmanyait, es mint a Magyar Tudomanyos Akademia alraktarosa tevekenykedett, alaasva a magyar tudomanyos elet fejlodeset
Ezen vetsegek csak a jeghegy csucsat tukrozik es a tovabbi vizsgalatokat elrendeltem . Amenyiben On 8 napon belul nem all ki parbajozni en ont bronzba ontetem es az osztyapenko szobor helyere mint a nemzet szegyenet pellengerr allitatom. 


Maradok az on tantorithatalan hive Csocsi a mindenhato.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 20)

Mindenható Csöcsi Úrnak

ORSZÁGOS PSZICHIÁTRIAI ÉS NEUROLÓGIAI INTÉZET
Lipótmező
Gumidominógyárt Melléküzemág

Tisztelt Uram izé.. elftárs

Senkit nem érdekel az Ön erőtlen védekezése, mely szerint Ön a XIII. kerületi PB legfelső emeleti luxuxlakosztályát mosókonyhává degradálja. 
Stromfalder Béláné a XIII. kerületi Tanács telekkönyvi hivatalának volt vezetője ( mondom volt, mert a kínzások során kilehelte a lelkét ) önként elismerte, sőt dalolta, hogy Ön pénzt és fáradtságot nem kímélve luxuslakása falairól a belga tapétát levakartatta, néhol a falig, a közfalakat kidöntette, az ecserin eladta a drága fürdőszoba felszerelést, majd a lakást mint mosókonyhát jegyeztette be. De a mi eszünkön Ön nem tudott túljárni.
Önnek semmi része nem volt a 3,60-as kenyér üzemanyagként történő felhasználásában és Ön soha nem kapott jó munkájáért pártmegbízatást a XIII. kerületi Nyugdijas Munkásőrotthon vezetésére.
Ön járt a Csata utcai Általános Iskola és Lovarda mellé cigarettázni, mi több kétszer a fal tövébe vizelt. Azóta tudatosan keveri a pontos j-t az ly-nal, hogy engemségemet az őrületbe kergessen. 
Ön volt az, aki a Magyar Tudományos Akadémia építési költségeiből saját részére is le akart csipni a felénél kisebb összeget, de 1825. november 3-án, a pozsonyi országgyûlésen Széchenyi István gróf az Ön kezére ütött.
Ön akkor mond igazat, amikor az Osztyapenko szobor lépést vált.
Mindezek miatt felszólítom Önt, hogy ne húzza - halassza tovább a párbajt/vérbajt mint Guttmann a gatyát, hanem szerelkezzék fel egy serpenyővel és apróra vágott hagymával, hogy leereszthessem a vérét.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 21)

Tisztelt Efraim elvtarsnak,


Eltekintek az On szellemi kepessegeinek es egyebb fogyatekossagainak ismertetesetol, mert ez polgari korokben kozismert, es folyamatos szobeszed targya. En aki a komunista rendszer kizsakmanyolo kapitalista eveit a parthaz tetejen bujdostam vegig, aki fiatalsagat aldozta a rendszer alapjainak kezzelfoghato megingatasaert joggal elvarom , hogy on azonnal vonja vissza ragalmait, ellenkezo esetben visszaalitom a kiralysagot es az elso ejszaka jogat. Elrendelem, hogy onnek evvel a nemes jogaval mint varur , napont tobszor is elni vagy halni kell. Eletem sotet pillanatai koze tartozik amikor az ovodaban On eltulajdonitotta a frissen lopott csokisnapolyimat, es egyszeruen leparanyozta.Uram , be kell vallanom ez volt az a pillanat amikor orok ellensegeve valtam. 50 eve bosszuert lihegek, illetve mostanaban mar minden mastol is, de ez nem onre tartozik. Kedves felesegem Dulszinea nagyaszony kulon kivansagara gyorsan vegzem onnel mert utalja a felnot ferfiakra nem, de Onre igen jellemzo nyavogast. Kerem, engem az On bubujai nem hatnak meg. keszuljon a szegyenteljes halara

Rettenthetelen es csokosszaju Csocsi


----------



## Efike (2005 November 21)

Rettenthetelen es csokosszaju Csocsi úrnak

Uram betelt a pohár, bár jobbnak látnám, ha méreggel telt volna meg, amit Önnek kell kiüríteni egy főhajtásra.
Eljött az idő, hogy Ön elszámoljon a tetteivel.
Meri-e Ön tagadni, hogy 1416 március 22,-i szentmisén a Vatikánban, Ön bal kéz mutatóújjával a bal orrlukában matatott, majd apró zöld golyócskát gyurva az ujjai közt, azt a térdepelni készülő ájtatos hívők térde alá dobta ?
Meri-e Ön tagadni, hogy 1526 augusztus 29.-én délután 3 és fél 5 között Ön Mohácson előidézte a mohácsi vészt, s ezt még azzal is tetézte, hogy a menekülő királyt egy csellel a Csele patakba fojtotta ?
Meri-e Ön tagadni, hogy Zrinyi Miklóst egy mérgezett agyarú vaddisznóval agyontiportatta ?
Meri-e Ön tagadni, hogy 1710 április 10.-én Ön megölte ármánnyal I. József császárt, s e miatt II. Rákóczi Ferenc csak a Rodos tóra kapott horgászengedélyt ?
Meri-e Ön tagadni, hogy Ön 1849 elejétől tanácsadója volt Görgey Artúrnak és személyes kapcsolatait felhasználva, titkosszolgálati módszerekkel vette rá a világosi fegyverletételre ?
Meri-e Ön tagadni, hogy 1949-ben Aradon kötélverő manufaktúrát alapított Haynau tábornok személyes közbenjárására ?
Meri-e Ön tagadni, hogy n 1918. október 28-a és 31-e között mint virágkereskedő őszirózsákat árult és forradalmat szított ?
Uram, Ön többszörösen is megérett a kerékbetörésre.
Mellékelten küldök Önnek egy selyemzsinórt a szükséges használati utasítással.


----------



## andika (2005 November 21)




----------



## csocsike (2005 November 23)

Efinek segitseg:111: http://www.okorszem.hu/terv/terv


----------



## Efike (2005 November 23)

Uram,
nekem nincs semmi szükségem az Ön Ördögiterv Generátor nevű számítógépes játékára, én leigázom Önt így vagy úgy, a Hold innenső, avagy túlsó oldaláról, fekete ruhában, avagy fehérben, lóhátról vagy gyalog. 
Önnek annyi esélye van, mint a nyúlnak a [SIZE=-1]Boa constrictor terráriumában. 
Kérem, sziveskedjen a MÁV Szimfonikusokhoz fordulni és megrendelni a temetéséhez szükséges gyászzenét, s egyúttal előre fizetni a zenészek fellépti díját, a veszélyességi pótlékkal, mert az Ön fej nélküli látványa megrázkódtatást okozhat eme cizellált lelkű művészemberekben. 
[/SIZE]


----------



## Efike (2005 November 23)

De tényleg semmi esélyed
Csatolás megtekintése 1150​


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 23)

Kedves Efi

Miutan jeloltetted magad a valasztasokon, orommel varlak Dallasbanegy konyvlerakat nyitott ablaka mogott .minden lepesedet tavcsovel fogom figyelni, ne aggodj. En mindig a pontossagomrol es a megbizhatosagomrol voltam hires, nem ugy mint te, aki tegnap is lekested a nyugtato osztast, es ezert irkalsz enyi marhasagot. A temeteseden a Mav szinfonikusok az En babam egy fekete no cimu szamot fogjak jatszani, utana tuzijatek es lepenyeves zsakbafutassal is lessz. Halalod napjat nemzeti unneppe nyilvanitjuk, es claviaturadat az osszes helyesirasi hibammal egyutt melled temetjuk. Nem szabadulsz Hianyod, betolthetetlen urt fog maga utan hagyni es emlekezetunkben mint Efi-lovag fogsz tovabb elni 

RIP


----------



## Judit (2005 November 23)

Milyen jól áll Efikémnek a páncélöltözet!


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 23)

Ugylatszik a Csocsike inkabb ruhazna mint etetne


----------



## Efike (2005 November 23)

Kedves Csöcsi,
Dallasban már nincsennek könyvlerakatok, mert mindet bezárattam és feltöltettem betonnal. Minden ablakra, amely arra az útvonalra néz, amelyen zárt és golyóálló üvegekkel felszerelt Mercedesem el fog haladni, a magyarországi légópincékről leszerelt öntöttvas ablakborítást szereltettem. Ennyit igazán megérhet a választóimnak a biztonságom.
A sheriff nyílt parancsot kapott, hogy ha meglát azonnal lőjön. Először rád, aztán a levegőbe. 
A MÁV Szimfónikusoknál már megrendeltem a temetési zenét a te számodra, mely nem az "Én babám egy fekete nő" lesz, hanem a "A kecskének nagy szakálla van" c. dalmű. Mindazok akik megtiporják a sírodat és megátkoznak, főtt kolbászt fognak kapni és egy üveg sört. Utána a temetésen résztvevőket halomra lövetem, hogy senki se tudja többé, hogy hol a sírod. A területet kiadtam örökbérbe egy beduinnak, aki a szamarait fogja ott legeltetni.
Csillogó golyókkal a psychiáterek és psychológusok már készenlétben állnak, hogy mindazok emlékezetéből hypnózissal kitöröljenek, akik valaha is ismertek.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 23)

Judit írta:


> Milyen jól áll Efikémnek a páncélöltözet!


Csak hónaljban kissé szorít a nadrág


----------



## kata53 (2005 November 23)

*[email protected]*



csocsike írta:


> Kedves Efi
> 
> Miutan jeloltetted magad a valasztasokon, orommel varlak Dallasbanegy konyvlerakat nyitott ablaka mogott .minden lepesedet tavcsovel fogom figyelni, ne aggodj. En mindig a pontossagomrol es a megbizhatosagomrol voltam hires, nem ugy mint te, aki tegnap is lekested a nyugtato osztast, es ezert irkalsz enyi marhasagot. A temeteseden a Mav szinfonikusok az En babam egy fekete no cimu szamot fogjak jatszani, utana tuzijatek es lepenyeves zsakbafutassal is lessz. Halalod napjat nemzeti unneppe nyilvanitjuk, es claviaturadat az osszes helyesirasi hibammal egyutt melled temetjuk. Nem szabadulsz Hianyod, betolthetetlen urt fog maga utan hagyni es emlekezetunkben mint Efi-lovag fogsz tovabb elni
> 
> RIP


 Efike itthon nem inditod magad??? Ez a szerkó csodás nem semmi! kata53


----------



## Efike (2005 November 24)

:shock:
Csöcsikém rohadtul elfásultál
Csatolás megtekintése 1158​


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 24)

Aha, mos ne zavarja mer bizi vagyok


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 25)

Tisztelt Efraim Ur
Kedves Baratom


Az on hihetetlenul naiv es gyerekes levelet kezhez vettem es tovabbitottam kiskoru gyermekeim szamara, akik kifogasoltak hogy a Kis Ugyintezo nyomdajatekban talahato mokusnak , on felelotlenul lehagyta a farkat. kerem jobban figyeljen oda , mert az en gyerekeim megverik az on gyerekeit. Uram, nalunk leesett az elso ho, es -19 c fok van*** ezert hoembert keszitettunk amit termeszetessen onrol mintaztunk. Ket egymasra pakolt hoglyo es egy repa. Szemet nem is tettunk ra mert on igy is el van vakulva. Viagra Falls eros fagyasnak indult, igy gyonyoruseges harci menem labara hokikorit szereltettem es most jegtancot tanul. A leszurt Ritbergert sajnos komolyan vette , most valtsagdij elleneben szabadlabon legel. A temetesrol a fagyott fold miatt kesobb gondoskodnak. Uram en garantalom , hogy onnek ra fog fagyni a mosoly az orcajara, ha itt megjelenik talpig pancelban.Felszolitom ont a Voros Oktober ferfiruha gyar jegeralsojanak viselesere. Hogy lassa pozitiv hozzaallasomat en langszoroval fogom ont megkozeliteni , mert Susu befagyott Keszuljon , turelmem fogytan


Udvozlettel Csocsi a gyufaarus lanyka.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 25)

Tisztelt Casöcsi Úr,
kedvetlen barátom

Nyilvánvalóan a kanadai havazás és a hőmérséklet brutális csökkenése okozta, hogy Ön ismételten nem jelent meg a vérbaj szinterén. A továbbra is gondosan ápolt pázsit körül felállított tribünön ősz anyókák és cvikkeres lovagok bólogatnak, bóbiskolnak, néha egy hangosabb horkolástól felriadva hályogos szemeiket a pástra vetik, de az üres. A pályagondnok frissítőket és nyugtatókat osztogat az Ön költségére.
Lovat kellett cserélnem, mert hűséges táltosom Racinante lábizzadást kapott a sok ácsorgásban és ínhüvelygyulladást is, valamint mákos lett a térdkalácsa. Szegény párát le kellett lőni, hogy ne szenvedjen tovább, ezt az udvari hóhérom hajtotta végre egy lefűrészelt csövű alabárddal, miközben hangosbemondón figyelmeztettük az érzékeny lelkű közönséget, hogy forduljon el. Mégis csak egy ló volt, nem egy Csöcsi !


----------



## Efike (2005 November 25)

Csatolás megtekintése 1171
Meghalt a Csöcsi lovag
éljen Efi király
nincs többé háború
a Rém legyőzve már
A Colosseum fölött
kéken vibrál az ég
Efraimot kiált
és ünnepel a nép. ​


----------



## andika (2005 November 25)

Vége?


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 25)

andika írta:


> Vége?


 

A Efi csak megint halucinal es legyozte a sarki kocsmarost aki eppen nem figyelt es az Efi teljes lovagi diszben raesett mert megbotlott a sajat lababan:8:


----------



## andika (2005 November 25)

Azért.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 25)

Unalmas oraiban remhirterjeszt, de majd megrugom


----------



## Efike (2005 November 25)

csocsike írta:


> A Efi csak megint halucinal es legyozte a sarki kocsmarost aki eppen nem figyelt es az Efi teljes lovagi diszben raesett mert megbotlott a sajat lababan:8:


Hát igen. Hasonló helyzetben én is ezt mondanám


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 25)

De te beszelni sem tucc mert a sarki arab pofanvagott egy mangorloval mert szepen neztel a tevejere


----------



## Efike (2005 November 25)

:shock:
Csak érdeklődve néztem a tevét, mert ott ügyködtél a hátulsó felénél, és kíváncsi voltam, hogyan reagálja le az arab. De elfogadott lyuksógornak :twisted: 
Amúgy meg csak *szeretett volna* pofán vágni, mert szóvá tettem, hogy veled osztozik a tevéjén. Azt mondta, hogy tévét igértél neki.


----------



## Judit (2005 November 25)

Akkor Csöcsi már szellem? Itt kisért a Bolondokházában?


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 25)

A, az Efi csak szellemes probal lenni, de a csufsagat nem tudja eltakarni. Amikor megszuletett az orvos elobb sirt fel, amikor megmutattak a mamajanak az azt mondta, hogy legyunk inkabb baratok


----------



## Judit (2005 November 25)

Hogy nyilatkozhatsz így a férjuramról?! Ki fogja hívni a szellemírtókat...


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 25)

Nagy szellemek talakozasanal elofordul az ilyesmi


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 25)

csak nem vig ozvegy akarsz lenni? maris?


----------



## Efike (2005 November 25)

Namost.. elfelejtettem megemlíteni, hogy mint utólag kiderült, az arab tevéje nem kanca vol, hanem kan. Most már tudom, hogy miért vicsorgott annyira és forgatta a sárga szemeit, amikor Csöcsi, ott hátul ügyködött. 
Csatolás megtekintése 1184​


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 25)

Ideges volt , mert probaltam lepofozni a szalantait a teve segerol es meg nem vegeztek Efi is vett ra jegyet, most aze moszerol mert az arab pofanvagta es nem engette hagni


----------



## Efike (2005 November 25)

A szalántai ott sem volt. Ő az arab ebét egrecírozta. Az arab pedig nem osztott jegyeket, csak halkan imádkozott Allahhoz, hogy ne tedd tönkre a tevéjét, mert nagyon heves voltál. Fogtad a fülét és nyomtad hátulról, közben azt suttogtad:
Teve, teve, tevécske
Az arab azt mondta, hogy ő már sok dolgot látott a sivatagban, de ilyen érzelemgazdag aktusra nem emléxik. :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 25)

Te azert nem lattad a Szalantait mert te smaroltal a tevevel en meg alkudoztam az arabbal , hogy had fotozzak. Eze jottel oda kotozkodni mert feltel a Judit kegyelmes aszony erfesto felszerelesetol es az arab aszonta hogy ne szolj bele es ezert emelte rad a sulykot / ha ez most pontos j akkor le vagy tojva/*** En itt a nagy canadai hidegben izzadoadok , hogy ne csinaljak nagy hibakat mert mar remeg a kezed az idegtol, aztan jol megfazok es lehapcizlak aztan nezhetsz konybelabadt szemmel.:8:


----------



## kata53 (2005 November 26)

*[email protected]*



csocsike írta:


> Unalmas oraiban remhirterjeszt, de majd megrugom


 Fiuk !!! én is azt kérdem mit andi, vége??? Efike nem védett meg a jó a páncélod?? vagy inkább lovagiasságból megkegyelmeztél csocsinek??? kata53


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 26)

Gyerekek en tudom , hogy ez nektek olyan mint az esti mese, es ha rajtam mulik , meg 40 evig gyilkoljuk egymast, csak ehez is hangulat es ido kell ki turemet es egymasnak esunk


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 26)

kell egy kicsit provokalni?


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 26)

Nem kell, 3 napja olyan fejgorcsom van , hogy ihaj. Szerintem az Efi ramolvasott valami korsagot


----------



## Efike (2005 November 26)

kata53 írta:


> Fiuk !!! én is azt kérdem mit andi, vége??? Efike nem védett meg a jó a páncélod?? vagy inkább lovagiasságból megkegyelmeztél csocsinek??? kata53


Még hogy én megkegyelmezzek ? Király vagyok, nem kegyelmes úr. Benyúltam a száján, megfogtam a tökit, megrántottam, kifordítottam. A szivére rávezettem két vastag deróttal a 380 V AC-t amíg rángatózott, aztán leöntöttem hangyasavval, hogy feketedjen meg mint a szurok. A hangyasavra jöttek a vöröshangyák, fehérre pucolták a csontjait.
A csontjait bedaráltam haltápnak.
A szelleme itt kering körülöttem és huhog.

Nem leszek attól szellemes,
hogy ha Csöcsi szelleme les
és minden éjjel felhuhog nekem.

Szellemét irtani nem merem,
mert Karsay is jön nekem,
s a párbajt újra kezdhetem.

Csöcsi szelleme így vígan él
egy neylonzsákban majd a szél
fújja majd ide, vagy oda

De nem kell neki nagykabát
(én úgysem vennék rá ruhát )
ha fehérlik a tél hava.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 26)

csocsike írta:


> Nem kell, 3 napja olyan fejgorcsom van , hogy ihaj. Szerintem az Efi ramolvasott valami korsagot


Az a Judit barátnője volt, a wodoo boszorkány a csirkelábbal. 




​


----------



## Judit (2005 November 26)

Most már tudjátok miért ment olyan gyorsan a szülés. Amikor ezt az asszonyságot megláttam, ahogy felém közelít csirkelábbal a kezében, félelmetes sárga mosolyával... 
Mindezt Csöcsikének köszönhetem, ő közvetítette ki nekem ezt a bábaasszonyt.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 26)

Kedves Kiraj Ur

Tronterem

En tudom , hogy par evvel ezelott elkovettem egy komoly hibat, miszerint az on fulebe, osi magyar hagyomanyok szerint forro olmot ontettem es azota kicsit nehezfeju. Uram , meghatodtam , hogy enyi szerettel gondol ram , ezt igazan nem vartam volna egy fofoglalkozasu Rab Rabbitol, de az embert mindig erik meglepetesek Az on maszazs es kiforditasi modszerei olyan finom , cizellalt lekivilagrol tanuskodnak, hogy azonnali elbocsajtottam maszoreimet akik 40 eve saletromsavas arcpakolassal probalnak jobb kedvre deriteni. Uram on egy gentlemanus fol van veve. Hetfon jelentkezhet a munkaugyi hivatlba a szukseges formasagok elintezese vegett.Az on altal felsorolt atrakciokat en regelente a szokasos panceloltes elott rendszeressen vegigcsinalom ugy hogy acelos szervezetem mar koveteli ezen gyogymodok maradektalan igenybevetelet. Kerem jelentkezzen minnel elobb es sebteben az esedekes par es verbajt is megejthetjuk.


Maradok melyseges tisztelettel csocsi az inkvizitor


----------



## Efike (2005 November 26)

Elhalálozott de Újraéledt
Csöcsi lovag részére

Ravatalozó

Tisztelt Elhunyt,
fájdalomtól megtört szívvel vettem tudomásul, hogy Ön haló poraiban is ficánkolni mer és mint anti-inkarnatikus nem többször élni, hanem többször halni akar. Kérelmével nyitott kapukat döngetett, meg a horpadt mellét, én bármikor kész vagyok arra, hogy Önt többszörösen kivégezzem, s ezuttal attól sem zárkózom el, hogy szellemét felporszívózzam és a porzsákkal együtt kidobjam. 
A mai napon postán küldtem Önnek egy meghívót a párbajra, a borítékhoz kérem sziveskedjen közel hajolni, mert robban és athrax baktériumokat tartalmaz, valamint némi mustárgázt, ami lecsurgott a virslimről.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 26)

Tisztelt Elvetemult Ur.

Halalommal on halhatatlanna tett, a tobbi galadsag csak reszletkerdes. Figyelmeztetem , hogy ejfel korul megjelenek az on alberleti varkastelyaban egy porszivo motorral es ont kinyuvasztas alanyava teszem . A reggeli ebreszto helyett ezentul en fogok csorogni onnek , Es kozben a lanc lanc Eszter lanc cimu horrisztikus gyermekdalt visitozom a fulibe, amibe sajnos en ontettem olmot. Az en szopranom szamara nincs akadaly mint az mar egy, ket bibliai tortenetbol is kiderult Apropo, az On foberloje akinel masodallasban szinten kiserteni szoktam erossen erdeklodik az on lakberhatraleka irant, valamint az is kiderult hogy on a gyehena tuzet probalta az alberleti kastlyanak futesere hasznalni. Gyehena ur Onre roppant modon haragszik, de en montam neki , hogy nyugodjon meg , mert On meg az aramot is lopja . Ezt kar volt tennem , mert most valami Zeusz nevu pasassal targyal aki a helyi villam es aramfelelos. Levelet nem kaptam meg , pedig az antrax nevu babahintoporban itt a tulvilagon hiany van. Szomoru vagyok, On megbizhatatlan es mar csak az on foncsor format ontott menekulo tukorkepe all onnel szoba.


Csocsi a megboldogult


----------



## kata53 (2005 November 26)

*[email protected]*



Efike írta:


> Még hogy én megkegyelmezzek ? Király vagyok, nem kegyelmes úr. Benyúltam a száján, megfogtam a tökit, megrántottam, kifordítottam. A szivére rávezettem két vastag deróttal a 380 V AC-t amíg rángatózott, aztán leöntöttem hangyasavval, hogy feketedjen meg mint a szurok. A hangyasavra jöttek a vöröshangyák, fehérre pucolták a csontjait.
> A csontjait bedaráltam haltápnak.
> A szelleme itt kering körülöttem és huhog.
> 
> ...


 Ezért fáj a feja annyira? most már értem. kata53


----------



## Efike (2005 November 26)

Efi lovag monológja

Ó Istenem, ki úr vagy mindenen,
miért nem engeded meg azt,
hogy világodban végre rend legyen.

Az élő éljen, a holt nyugodjon alant
s fehérlő csontjait fedje be
örökre, egy elfelejtett régi hant.

Ó Uram, én eddig hittem azt,
hogy az őrült holtában írt talált,
ezért küldtél reá, kezemtől gyors halált.

De mégsincs rendjén ó Uram,
hogy lelke, mint búgócsiga forog,
huhog és éjszakánként, a fülembe morog.

Uram ! Vedd el az életem,
s a síromba a kardom is követ.
Ha nem vagy képes erre, majd én rendet teszek.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 26)

Mit monologozol itt nekunk , valaszolj arra amire valaszolni koll. Nem mersz mi?:111:


----------



## Efike (2005 November 26)

A végtelenül szellemes Csöcsike lelkének
a túlvilágon

Igen Uram, halhatatlan lett Ön valóban,
a lelke úgy lapít a semmiben,
mint görög hadfiak a régenvolt falóban.

Ön jöhet nyugdodtan évadján az éjnek,
mint porszívóügynök az ablak résin át,
én légypapírra tapasztom rusnya szellemét,
és ott huhoghat, sok téli délutánt.

És jól tudom, hogy ha Ön ott huhog,
a háziúr a bérért nem jön el,
s a villanyszámlás szakállas Zeusz,
az áramszámlát maga adja fel,
néha biz jó, ha egy szellem így buzog.

Gyehenna Úr is régen várja Önt,
azt igérte, ha eljön a tavasz
a szellemét, s a légypapírt is viszi,
s a szurokfőző tűzre veti azt.

Megértem én, hogy Ön ily szomorú,
más szellemeknek sokkal jobb a sorsa
vidámság, langy. Csak Önre vár ború.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 26)

Uraim, Efi meghaborodott. / Megint nem kapott beontest/


----------



## Efike (2005 November 26)

Most huhogj, ha mersz !


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 26)

Huhogjon neked a rak 3 ly-al a kozepin:99:


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 26)

Zart osztaly 

Effendus Urnak , racson belul.

Uram , On clinikai eset ezert elrendeltem az On ejjel -napalli orzeset a sajat es a koz biztonsaga erdekeben Tunetei megegyeznek az Effendus efektus, a tudomanyos korokben oly jol ismert es sokat vitatott halaos korral. Ez korral jar. On engem halhatatlanna tett , tehat parbajunkban csak on veszithet. Indian barataim az orulteknek kijaro tisztelettel olvastak sorait, buzat , kesobb keresztet is vetettek. Az on korlapjan az osztalyos orvos altal bejegyzet adatok szerint, on a fertozo katagoriaba sorolando on es kozveszelyes kolto.Uram sokan vannak. kenytelen voltam az on reszere katetert a tobbiek reszere karantent elrendelni. Bizom benne , hogy az On , Onaltal erosnek hitt szervezete eme betegseget nem fogja legyozni es On, mint huseges alatvalom ,kovet a tulvilagra. A legkozelebbi nemzeti konyvegetesnel feltetlen talalkozunk, Addig is javulast kivanok onnek es az ontol oly sokat szenvedett kornyezetenek 

Te tetted ezt Kiraj


Csocsike az aranyos edes joszivu es kedves.


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 26)

Csocsike
MAr dolgozunk az ugyon, es hamarosan teljesen ossze lesszel stoppolva es a pancelzatodat a puccerajba smollpasztaval mar vikszoljak hogy az eredeti parbajodat teljes eroben feltamadva folytatsad...........


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 26)

Hat csak igyekezzetek mert az Efi vegelgyengulesben haldoklok mar csak versekre futja az erejebol


----------



## Efike (2005 November 26)

Lelkendező Uram !

Az Ön jólnevelt szellemhez nem méltó sorait falra írt lángbetűkkel kaptam meg, ezért külön leverem Önön, hogy meggyulladt a nejem kedvenc drapériája és kormos lett a plafon.
Az Ön besorolása szellemtani szakértőm szerint Exortus idioticus validus, ami azt jelenti, hogy semmi jóra nem számíthat öntől az ápolószemélyzet. Ágybavizelési problémái megszüntetése érdekében kiutaltattam Önnek a National Cotton Council of America kiváló termékei közül egy alig használt példányt, melyet Önre az urológiai szakápoló fel fog szerelni és szabadságának letelte után le is vesz.
Felsőbb panaszokat kaptam a Felső Hatóságtól, hogy az Ön testének HIV pozitiv fertőzése olyan erős, hogy még a szellemére is rátapadt, s miután Ön megerőszakolta néhány sivatagi rablógyilkos és tevéje kószáló szellemét, ez a kór csak terjedni fog. A Felsőbb Hatóságnak javasoltam a fokhagymás és nátronlúgos kezelést, melyből a fokhagymának csupán annyi szerepe van, hogy az Ön kiszemelt áldozatai időben észlelhessék az Ön közeledtét és legyen idejük elmenekülni.
Önnek Uram, semmi köze ahhoz nem lehet, hogy Önhöz intézendő soraimban prózában avagy versben fejezem ki magam, de figyelmeztetem arra, hogy ha sokat huhog én arra is képes leszek, hogy ékes hexameterben vágjam Önt pofán, a dachtilusokról és spondeus nevű szörnyű fegyvereimről nem is beszélve, és elgáncsolhatom csámpás szellemét egy jambussal, vagy megdobálhatom anapesztussal is, vagy az Ön nyakára tekerek egy pürrikhiuszt és megfojtom.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 28)

Uram!

On nagyon szellemes. innen a tulvilagrol nem tunik annak , sot. Onon a climax jelei mutatkoznak, Teny hogy On a kapuzarasi panicban megeroszakolta kiskoru harci deneveremet, ami sulyos leki serulest okozott szerencsetlen allatnak. Csak egy Gondolat bant emgemet, On hogy tud a vilag szemebe nezni ily szornyu tett utan? Latom nem boldogulok onnel szepszoval, muszaly mind a harom hadosztalyomat bevetnem on ellen . Kerem figyelmessen halgassa vegig e 3 ,irodalmi erteket kepviselo bemutatkozo alkotast. Rettegjen , elhiresztelem , hogy on irta oket.


Tiszteletlen Csocsi


----------



## pitti (2005 November 28)

Az Efi tenyleg ilyeneket tud irni?:shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 28)

Mindenre kepes hogy ne keljen parbajoznia.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 28)

Tisztelt Szellem Úr !

Válságtanácskozást hívtam össze az Ön legutóbbi megnyilvánulásai miatt, mert Ön bizony válságban van. Időt, pénzt és fáradtságot nem kímélve - és a szeszt sem - tanácskoztam kedvelt munkatársaimmal, hogy miként lehetne Önt ebből a válságból kimenteni.
Az még hagyján, hogy szellemként úgy ficánkol, mint zsidóban a fájás, de az már nem, hogy mindenféle idióta zenéket ( és szövegeket) költ és azt rám is fogja. Amin nem is csodálkozom, mert ha én írok ilyen dalszöveget, vagy zenét, azt azonnal összetépem, elégetem és lehúzom a budin. Természetes, hogy Ön sem büszke rá, ezért akarja ezt a három zenei förmedvényt az én nyakamba varrni.
A mai napon telefoni értekezésben voltam atyai barátommal Gyehenna úrral és kérdőre vontam, hogy miért nem ad Önnek több elfoglaltságot, hogy ilyen marhaságokra ne legyen ideje. Gyehenna úr szives elnézésemet kérte és igéretet tett arra, hogy több figyelmet fog fordítani az Ön túlvilági tevékenységére, annál is inkább, mert az Ön ottléte óta a pokol eddig megingathatatlannak hitt és sziklaszilárd társadalmi rendje inogni látszik és valaki lopja az üstök alól a fát.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 28)

Kedves Elo Halot Ur.


Amig velos valaszomat megfogalmazom kerem halgassa szeretettel eme muveszi alkotast, remelem jokedvre derithetem ont. Mert valaszom megerkezes onre sulyos kovetkezmenyekkel jar.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 28)

Mérsékelten szellemes Csöcsi úrnak

a kárhozatban

Tisztelt Uram !
Most kaptam értesítést atyai barátomtól Gehenna úrtól, hogy Önt azonnali hatállyal 24 órás szolgálatra áthelyezte saját kertjébe. A határozat ellen fellebbezésnek helye nincs. 
Csatolás megtekintése 1284​ Sziveskedjen azonnal belépni.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 28)

csocsike írta:


> Kedves Elo Halot Ur.
> 
> 
> Amig velos valaszomat megfogalmazom kerem halgassa szeretettel eme muveszi alkotast, remelem jokedvre derithetem ont. Mert valaszom megerkezes onre sulyos kovetkezmenyekkel jar.


 Huhogányos Úrnak !
Tisztelt uram, a küldeményét megkaptam, meghallgattam és azon nyomban sírógörcsöt kaptam. Háziorvosom azonnal szűzleány véréből készült várátömlesztést akart alkalmazni, de én felhajtottam az egészet, csak a kiürült testet vágtam a sarokba. A lemezjáccót összetörtem.
Nagyon kérem, ha szeretné elkerülni a kínhalált a kötelező feltámadás után, sziveskedjen engem hasonló lelki sérülésektől megkímélni.
kmft


----------



## andika (2005 November 28)

:ugras:   :ugras:  

Isteni, halálra röhögöm magam rajtatok!:ugras:


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 29)

Tisztelt zeneszerzo Ur!


Remelem , inaba szalt az On batorsaga ha egyaltalan volt Onnek ilyen. On biztonsagosnak hitt tavolsagbol szorja ram atkait, de megnyugtathatom az on aggodo randa lelket, lepereg rolam.Elinteztem, hogy az Izraeli nemzeti himnuszt lecsereljek a Mar megint ez a depreszio cimu csodalatos alkotasra. Bizom benne hogy az on galadsagban megoszult feje buszkeseggel tekint , erre a csodalatos mure, mely huen tukrozi az On lelki vilagat. Felettes szervemnel , a tovabbiakban csak Isten, elinteztem onnek az orok eletet. Ket ok vezerelt, az elso az, hogy nem akartam , hogy az on randa leke szenyezze a tulvilag tiszta lepleit, a masik az, hogy legyen alkalma elvezni azt a nepszeruseget, amit az On evvel az uj himnusszal kivivott , a sokat szenvedett izraeli nep koreben. Ont, egy szomoru pentek delutan, amikor apro eso poroszkal,amikor az erolkodo utcai lampa kodsarga fenyt sir duheben , En ,Ont mint sotet lobogot fejfamra akasztom. Csapataimmal , mint a keresztes sereg, megindultunk a Szent fold fele. Uram, ha on meghalja harci indulonkat, keretik az On batorsagtanak ,az On inaba szallani, kulomben onbol hirmondo sem marad. Csatolom , harci indulonkat, melyet a Kis tehen tanczenekar jatszik. 

Tisztelettel Csocsi a megboldogult
A koszalo lelek, a csokos szaju, szoval En.


Ui: On nem nyilatkozott abban a szocial politikai kerdesben sem , ami az 1600-as evektol foglalkoztatja a nyelveszeket, ha Spanyolorszag Spanyolorszag akkor Portugalia miert nem Sportugalia, illetve ha Portugalia Portugalia akkor Spanyolorszag miert nem Panyolorszag.


----------



## andika (2005 November 29)

Csókos szájú?
Ez tetszik.


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 29)

:656:


----------



## andika (2005 November 29)

:777: ://:


----------



## Efike (2005 November 29)

:shock:


Csókos szájú Csöcsike írta:


> Felettes szervemnel , a tovabbiakban csak Isten, elinteztem onnek az orok eletet.


Már elnézést Uram, de Ön nem fordult hozzám semmilyen kérelemmel. A kérelmet sziveskedjen kézzel írni, négyrét hajtani és a Nyugati Fal (Kótel Maraavi ) kövei között elhelyezni. A kérelmet a titkárságom iktatja. Ha a titkárságom vezetője olvasásra méltónak találja az Ön kérelmét, akkor el fogom olvasni. 
Nehezen hiszem azonban, hogy Gehenna Úr kimenőt ad Önnek, a Kótel Maraavi látogatsára. Titkárságvezetőm pedig minden pokolból érkező kérvényt automatikusan ad acta tesz.

kmft


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 29)

Tisztelt uram 

On megint melle beszel, es nem a foltett kerdesekre valaszol, erossen emlekeztet a magyar politikai elet jeles alakjaira. Uram, on nem lehet az en felettes szervem , mert onnek nincs kaporszakala es tiroli borgatyaja sem. Az on fejet nem gloria, hanem a szalantai huganak hullahop karikaja ovezi, hogy a Gundel etterembol lopott kockas abroszt a fejin tartsa. Felhivom szives figyelmet, hogy a karacsonyra es a telapo veszre valo tekintettel sem fogadok el ontol tovabbi kifogasokat . Ha on nem akar pabajozni, akkor ne kotekedjen, mert nem csak nemtelen mivoltatol de mindn egyebb kilogo alkatreszetlo megfosztom ont. Az unnepi hangulatra valo tekintettel, bizva az on angol tudasaban, ajanlom onnek a kovetkezo zenes figyelmeztetest***Rettegjen , van meg.



Csocsi az ovva into.


----------



## andika (2005 November 29)

Mi van a hullajop karikámmal?
Akkor ezért nem találom?


----------



## Efike (2005 November 29)

Csöcsi lovagnak
a gyehenna tüzén

Tisztelt Uram,
gondolom a hőség és a fortyogó szurkos üstök gőze rontotta meg az Ön látását, különben látná, hogy külön az Ön kedvéért növesztettem petrezselyemszakállt, mert a kapor épp a sztrapacskára volt metélve.
Csatolás megtekintése 1318
Szeretném ez úton tájékoztatni, hogy a Gundel Étterem 1432 március 9.-től nem használ kockás abroszt.
Ami a mi közös kis vérbajunkat illeti, szeretném felhívni a szives figyelmét arra, hogy a lábam már megmacskásodott az Önre való várakozás közbeni ácsorgásban. Ha a legközelebbi időpontban esedékes párbajnapon Ön ismételten nem jelenik meg, akkor végrehajtókat küldök Önért, akik egy csúnya raktárba fogják Önt helyezni egy csöves TV és egy defektes bicikli közé és én nem fogom Önt kiváltani. ​


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 29)

Tisztelt uram, en onnel nem targyalok mert on egy kokler aki meg arra sem kepes hogy az onnek kuldott zeneszamot meghalgassa. Verig sertodtem . Az on vereig.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 30)

Bocsika, most nem értem rá, mert későn jöttem haza és most meg korán van, de meg fogom hallgatni *** és utána meghalsz :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 1)

*Hello Sir.*
*Lordok haza, *
*Zart osztaly*

*Felszolitom Ont, hogy heves pofozkodas urugyen , orszagunk ,Cascadia: A Land Of Beauty & Prosperity foteren megjelenni sziveskedjek. Az , hogy On a foldrajz orakrol hianyzott, gyermekes kifogas, de az en koztudottan lagy lelkem nem viselne el , hogy on tudatlanul haljon meg. Fogadja szeretettel eme ismertetot hazamrol, mely onnek orok nyughelye lessz.*










*Statistics of the Republic of Cascadia:*

*Name:* The Republic of Cascadia (long form), Cascadia (short form)
*Capital:* Cascadia
*Area:* 855,762 sq km
*Population:* 12,653,849 (1997 est)
*GDP:* US$323 billion (1996 est)
*Language:* Cascadese (a dialect of English)
*Time System:* Metric Time
Remelem On megfelelo komolysaggal fogadja ezen meghivasomat. Harcosaim toborzasa megkezdodott, reszkessen. On reszere a behivo parancsot utanvettel postaztuk.
Az on kikepzesi tervezete a kovetkezo lessz. Kerem olvassa figyelmessen.

Your extensive combat training will include:



Cliff invaders, beware! Cascadian Boulder throwers shower rocky death from above.

StompingLearn to use your feet to squash your foe or his equipment. A basic skill needed by all Sasquatch Militia stomptroopers.Boulder ThrowingTake out the enemy safely from the top of cliffs. Boulder troops are the first line of defense of the Sasquatch Militia and we'll teach you how to become one.Log SwingingClose combat against a number of foes? They'll be no match for the blunt force of a swinging log. Learn how to choose and uproot dead trees, and proper swinging techniques to avoid back injuries.DelimbingPulling your enemy's limbs from their sockets may sound cruel, but they would do it to you with no hesitation if they had your might. Learn the best way to do it quickly and efficiently for a minimal amount of suffering.Salmon WieldingThe salmon: tasty as a snack but, when in trained Sasquatch hands, deadly as a weapon. Salmon wielders are the silent assassins of Cascadia - waiting, hidden along trails, to take out enemies swiftly and silently.Inducing Fear with HowlsPsychological warfare techniques that any Sasquatch can master. The enemy will be mentally defeated before they ever set eyes on you. You will also learn Code Howling for use in secure military communications.Ancient Yeti Martial ArtsYou will be instructed in a number of techniques by Migoi Masters from our allies in Bhutan, including invisibility. Learn why the two most dangerous weapons that a Sasquatch can have are his body and mind. 

Maradok az On hive az On utolso csep vereig

Csocsi a martaloc


Ui.Az on maganyos sirjara, muskatlit, es nehany ehes grizli medvet ultetek , akik sikerrel vettek reszt a font emlitett harci kikepzesen, es elso osztalyu Yeti erdemerem tulajdonosai amit Dr Stroman Etelketol a sarki gyufaarus lanykatol vettek egy szakajto mimozaert.


----------



## Efike (2005 December 5)

Csöcsi önjelölt martalóc úrnak
Cascadia

A Land of Beauty & Prosperity főtér
ahol döglött kutyákat nyúz a sintér,
szóval ott vár Ön halálra készen ?
E párbajban sajna, öröme nem lészen.

Ha Ön meglátja kócsagforgóm,
ahogy Önre tekintek mordan
Ön bekakil a fémgatyába,
s a köztisztasági hordja el onnan.

Ön már öreg. A Pokol Urának
sem volt kedvére, hogy fogatlan,
reszketeg, kócos és borostás,
szóval röviden: gondozatlan.

Igy elbocsátá Önt, hogy máshol
találjon gondos gondozásra,
hol tanult ápolók ruházzák
hátulkötött ujjú ruhába.


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 5)

Uram en ont tustent foljelentem , ugyanis beismerte, hogy doglott kocsagot tart a fejen ami eros sexualis abberaltsagra utal. Rimekbe szedett valasza ont nem huzza ki a csavabol mint Villon nevu martaloc cimboramat . Kerem on inkabb vivjon ha kedves az elete. Nyugodjon meg hogy hasznalt fehernemum ami On szerint mar regen nem feher az on lelken fog szaradni ,mosas elott . Kerem vonuljon komoly edzotaborba, hogy olyan allapotba hozzak Ont, hogy legalabb a kuzdoter szeleig el tudjon vanszorogni, ahol engedelyezek onnek nemi pihenot, veratomlesztest, erfestest,pisi ,kaki. Szoval hagyok idot onnek hogy meltoankeszuljon a halalra, mely oly regota var onre, hogy mar marha pipa. Kerem igyekezzen egeszseget rendbe tenni mert ez ugyben ram nem szamithat.

Udvozlettel Csocsi a Kegyelmes Ur


----------



## Efike (2005 December 5)

Csöcsi kegyelmes úrnak

Hiába is kegyelmes Ön nagy jó uram,
tudhatja jól, hogy én nem az leszek.
Az Ön élte biz rajtam száradni fog,
de erről tudomást sem veszek.

Önnek hiányzik némi torna
hogy a pást szélén össze ne essen.
Ha kardot sem bír rántani ha meglát,
ez ügyben inkább jómagára vessen.

S vessen keresztet is, hogy ha van Önnek
félnivalója a túlvilágtól.
Egy kardcsapás csak, s ön fejvesztetten
a hosszú utnak nekilábol.


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 7)

Tanulj, mert sosem nyersz csatat Történelem, amit elmulasztottal 

Árpád a punk

Cézár nyílj ki, mondta Brutus és belevágta a tört. Hátul Antoniusék összesúgtak:
Ez már döfi. 

Egy katona sehogyan nem akart harcolni a légiósok ellen. Azok csodálkozva veszik körbe, de érdeklődésükre csak ennyit mond: Szabin vagyok.

És kezdődött a Kárpát medence története. Hun volt, hun nem volt.

Élt egyszer Attila, aki egy hamis damaszkuszi pengét előrántva így kiáltott: Csoda szar vas! És lett lészen nosza. Kezdődött a magyar történelem megannyi huszárvágással és megannyi császár metszésével. Tas alkoss gyarapíts!

Nem Töhötöm. Álmos vagyok. Ez Huba. És megkondultak a harangok és Őrsbeszorult az öklük. Sétálunk az Árpádok alatt, Géza kézben. István király vágtat fakón.

Valaki rálő a tömegből, de Gellért kap a lövedék, s ő lőtt sebbellobbal elillan. Országom egy hóhér! (Halotti beszéd...) Hej Magyar hon! Van sok rozsod, volt sok búzád, de nem volt több Árpád... Így halt ki az Árpád-ház.

Elpusztult az aranybullát tojó tyúk. IV. Béla vagy negyedik Béla aki korszerűsítette a közigazgatást, felszámolta a tatár járásokat, egyik nyilatkozatában emígyen szólott: Hej tatárok tatárok! Hoztok is, bifsztek is. Az Anjouk úristenit! De Salamon töke még messzire látszott...

Moldva csinált problémának hittük a török sereget is, de mikor

Dugonics tituszt kapott, hát kitört a háború. Néhány végbéli vitéz felsóhajtott: Csak az a vég, azt tudnám feledni... Győzött a Dózsa, győzött a Dózsa! Tegnap a parasztok felkeltek! Megreggeliztek, majd kiegyenesített kaszáikkal üldözték Zápolyát, akit egyébként még veszett kutyák falkája is üldöz. Több is veszett Mohácsnál. A törökök persze tudták, hogy a fáknak melyik oldala Mohács... II. Lajos maga itta meg a cselének a levét. Földet osztottak. Mindenki kapott egy fél holdat. Az ország három tagba szakadt. Megtanultunk Isztambul, de Gül babát tőrbe csalták. Húzd rá kóczi! Ne Thököly! Nem oda Buda!

Kiabáltunk, persze ekkor Buda már rég oda volt. És Salamon töke Mária Terézia kezébe került. De kifogjuk a bécsi szelet a vitorlájukból. Persze Szilágyi Erzsébet ekkor már a fasorban sem volt. Folyt a világtörténelem is.

Bocsánat, elveszett az egész Spanyol hajóhad?

Nem, csak a harmada. Bléket kaptak.

Egy bizonyos Nagy Katalin nevű cárnő így szólott: Elnézést uraim mennem kell, Szentpéter vár. Ha ott lett volna egy bizonyos Vlagyimir Iljics, csak ennyit mondott volna: Jól illik ez a len ing rád. Egy Napóleon nevű császár nem dupla Nelsont rendelt, mondván Korzika vesém.

De holló hollónak nem kaparja ki a gesztenyét, mikorra a helyzet tarthatatlanná vált, hát megkérdeztük: Gyalog megyünk, vagy szabadok, s minthogy a válasz jól hallható igen volt, így kérdést nem képezett a cselekedendő irány. Rohantunk a forradalomba, s mikor a közepére értünk, rémülten láttuk, hogy már csak kifelé vezet az út. Futott Jellasics a gyáva, nehezen követve korunk eseményeit. Kossuth Lajos azt üzente, elfogyott a régi mente... Újat húztak, de valahány csepp esett rája, annyi áldás szájon vágta. Így éltünk, de élhettünk volna még nagyobb sikereket is.

Petőfi magának választott csillagot. Kossuthból cigaretta lett. Széchenyi lánchídként végezte a Duna két partja között. Bem apó bemondta az ultimátumot... és mindenki előtt világos lett. S a kiegyezés után az ország a milleneumra készült.

Megkérdeztük a császárt: Hát assziszi szent Ferencz, hogy ez így jó lesz? Egy bizonyos Kun Béla egy másik bizonyos Vlagyimir Iljicstől egy táviratot kapott: Hát maguknak egy szikra távírójuk sincs? De van! Volt rá vágva a válasz és gyerekek tódultak az utcákra és kiabálták miki, miki, Horthy Miki! Lesztek ti még bolseviki. És az illegális kommunista párt illegalitásból illegalitásba vonult.

A Donnál a Magyar hadsereg a második. Volt. Kodály figyelmeztet: Kállai kettős politikát folytat. Matahari tárgyalásán a védő így fordul az esküdtekhez: Uraim. Mentsék fel szegény kémet. A háború, ha nem is éppen hiro-simán, de befejeződött. S a nürnbergi mesterdalnokok perén, még elhangzott néhány tisztafa-jú ária, de azért az igazság is szolgáltatva lett.

Magyar Rádió, Budapest. 1945. április 03. Jó estét kívánok! 1945. április 04. Jó estét Ivánok! S egy bizonyos Joszip Sztálin a balti népekhez intézett beszédében ekképp szólott: „Akinek az Isten észt adott, adjon hozzá Litvánt is!” És ez így is Lett. Kínában megjelenik az első német nyelvű napilap, a Mao cejtung.

Elkészülni, vigyázz, Rajk! Kezdődnek az ötvenes évek... (Kiadjuk a jelszót: Aki kesztyűt vásárol, legyen annyi esze, nézze meg nincs-e benne az ellenség keze!) Avo cézár! (Többen mondták, hogy Andrássy út hatvan, ma már egy sincs.) Péter Gábor és Farkas Mihály ellátogatott egy előadásra.

Új tendenciák jelentek meg az amatőrszínjátszásban. A darabokat a vasfüggöny mögött játszották. Így történt, hogy a Nemzetibe a Péter és a Farkas ment.

S a Sztahanovról elnevezett horgászversenyen valaki kifogta az úttörők tizenkét pontyát. Rákosi Mátyás mindent beismer: Elvtársak, hajszál híján kopasz vagyok!

(Közmondás: Aki ötöl-hatol, előbb-utóbb ötvenhatol!) Nem Mindszenti ami fénylik!

Magyar Rádió, Budapest. 1956. október 22. Jóestét kívánok! 1956.október 23. Jóestét Ivánok! 

S mi büszke Magyarok! Büszkék vagyunk tudósainkra. Bánki Donátrekesztett, Csonka Magyarország. Kandó Kálmánnak köszönhetjük, ha néhanapján nagymamáinkat a Batthyány téren elragadja a HÉV! (Magyar találmány a lidércnyomás mérésére kifejlesztett Manó méter is.)

Sűrű sötét Erdély! Dühöng a déli széle országunknak. Határainkon túli határaink vannak... Nincs Kárpátlás?! A disznó, öbölbeli amerikai zsoldosok így kiáltoznak: Castrót akarok kötni! Castrót akarok kötni! A Vietnámban harcoló francia csapatok megtanulták merről Fú a Dien Bien. Új gazdasági mechanizmusunkhoz új gazdaság is társul. Testvérnépeink rendőreinek ügybuzgalmát mutatja, hogy ha szólítja őket a kötelesség, hát Visztulában hagynak csapot, papot ... A nemzetközi terrorizmus seregszemléjén utoljára a Svédek vitték el a Palmét.

Mi itt egy GMK-n belüli PJT keretében kötvényeket bocsátunk ki. A kötvényekért az állam jót áll. De ki áll jót az államért? 

Most érkezett a hír: A csernobili katasztrófát még nem tudni, hogy a nyugati láncreakciós körök, vagy a honi nehéz elemek okozták-e. Mindenesetre a TASSZ jelentette: Már Madame Curie is csodálkozott az urán!


----------



## Efike (2005 December 7)

Jó napot, üdvözlöm a pszichiátria gyorssegély szolgáltatásánál! 
Ha ön kényszerbeteg, nyomja meg az 1-es gombot többször. 
Ha ön kodependens, kérjen meg valakit, hogy nyomja meg ön helyett a 2-es gombot. 
Ha önnek több személyisége van, nyomja meg a 3-as, 4-es, 5-ös és 6-os gombokat. 
Ha ön paranoiás, tudjuk kicsoda ön, és mit akar. Maradjon a vonalban, amíg lenyomozzuk a hívás helyét! 
Ha ön hallucinál, nyomja meg a 7-es gombot, és hívását továbbítjuk az anyahajóra. 
Ha ön skizofréniás, figyeljen jól, mert a hang megmondja, melyik számot nyomja meg. 
Ha ön mániákus-depressziós, tökmindegy milyen gombot nyom meg, úgysem fog válaszolni senki. 
Ha ön diszlexiás, nyomja meg a 969696969696969-et. 
Ha ön idegbajos, cseszegesse a kettőskereszt gombot, amíg munkatársunkat kapcsolják. 
Ha ön amnéziás, nyomja meg a 8-as gombot és diktálja be nevét, címét, telefonszámát és anyja leánykori nevét. 
Ha ön poszttraumás rendellenességben szenved, l-a-s-s-a-n és ó-v-a-t-o-s-a-n nyomja meg a 0 0 0-át. 
Ha ön bipoláris, kérem, hagyjon üzenetet a sípszó előtt vagy a sípszó után vagy a sípszó előtt. Kérem, várja meg a sípszót. 
Ha rövidtávú memóriazavara van, nyomja meg a 9-es gombot. 
Ha rövidtávú memóriazavara van, nyomja meg a 9-es gombot. 
Ha rövidtávú memóriazavara van, nyomja meg a 9-es gombot. 
Ha ön kishitű, kérem, tegye le. Munkatársaink túl elfoglaltak ahhoz, hogy önnel traccsoljanak. 
Ha menopauzás, tegye le, kapcsolja be a ventillátort, feküdjön le és sírjon. 
Nem marad ez mindig így, ne féljen. 
Ha ön szőke, ne nyomjon semmilyen gombot, úgyis elrontaná


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 7)

Te mostan szorakazol velem? Csak igy? Felnegyeles elott?


----------



## Efike (2005 December 7)

Na mikor szórakoznék ? Ha felnégyellek, már nem tudod nyomkodni a gombokat :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 7)

Te nem tudsz negyig szamolni, az hogy kaszabolsz egy kicsit az nem ugyanaz. Pancser:222:


----------



## Szami (2005 December 7)

Gyerekek!
Már lassan az asztal alá kell bújnom, mert csak röhögök itt magamban mint nyúl a vadalmára. A többiek meg nem tudják elképzelni, hogy mi a bajom.
Írtó jók vagytok!

Csőváz+V2! Szami


----------



## andika (2005 December 7)

Hihetetlenek, mi?

Az új furcsa pár!


----------



## Szami (2005 December 7)

Yes! Yes!

Ciao!


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 7)

Szora sem erdemes a pasas , kitepem a zuzajat, mert a bogyomben van


----------



## Efike (2005 December 7)

csocsike írta:


> Te nem tudsz negyig szamolni, az hogy kaszabolsz egy kicsit az nem ugyanaz. Pancser:222:


:shock: Te beszélsz ? Bagoly mondja verébnek, hogy nagyfejű. Még a faiskolát sem tudtad befejezni és amikor a szüleid átirattak a tánciskolába nem tudtál 4/4-re lépni, csak 3/2-re. Igaz ez azért volt, mert a faiskolában tolatás közben átment a fejeden traktorral a részeges Sculteisz Alfonz.


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 7)

Latod? Te mindent rosszul tudsz, az nem is a sculteisz Alfonz volt , hanem a kisebbik fianak a nagynenikejenek alanyanak az unokajanak a fia, ezt mindenki tudja , csak te nem. Kulomben is szep piros traktor volt es nekem jol all a piros szin. Majd en is vegig megyek rajtad golfcipoben csak hogy ne tudjanak dobot csinalni belolled, mert allandoan puffognal. Tanciskolaba meg kulombe is a hugom nagybatyanak a kisebbik huga jart aki a vursliban kintornazik mert nem engedik be miattad. Ezert majd kulon szamolunk


----------



## Efike (2005 December 7)

Nem tudom, hogy milyen golfcipőről beszélsz, mikor egész életedben mezítláb jártál. Párbajozni sem tucc eljönni, mert nem megy a lábadra a vascipő. Bár én rádhúzom a spanyolcsizmát, csak kerülj a körmeim közé. 
A traktor nem is volt piros, hanem egy zöld Zetor volt. Színvak !


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 7)

Az meg a putriban volt mert a tusarku cipom foltorte a vajog padlot. A spanyol csizma meg szorit, biztos kinotem. Nem koll, inkabb vegyel magadnak nyalokat, meg kis csakot.


----------



## Efike (2005 December 7)

A csákó neked kell a fakardod mellé, amit madzaggal a derekadra kötsz, amikor lelűlsz a hintalóra. 

Csöcsi fején csálén áll a csákó,
fa a lova, nem igazi Ráró,
a fakardját megrágta a szú,
Csöcsi lovag ezért szomorú.


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 7)

Nekem nem kell csako. Nekem piros traktorom van ami azert zold hogy ne vedd eszre a fuben. Es bnekem fakard sem kell madzaggal, mert nekem igazi csephadarom van ami ugy hadar, hogy ember legyen a talpan aki megerti Kulomben is a sarki arab uzeni, hogy ne flortolja tevejevel mert raduszitja a muezint es kelet fele le koll terdelned es en szorossan moged allok mert en fedezlek, hogy baj ne erjen


----------



## Efike (2005 December 7)

Te csak fedezd a harapós kancát :evil:


----------



## andika (2005 December 7)

Az egész fórumon csak a 2 vitéz harcol, én is megyek már, mert még eltalál a páncélsisak.:0:


----------



## Efike (2005 December 7)

Csöcsike lovatlan főlovag úrnak

Azt mondta a sarki arab,
hogy Ön mindig, a nyakába harap
no ne legyen már ilyen mohó !
Azt sírja a sarki arab,
hogy Ön nyugton soha nem marad
s tevéje sínyli már hevét,
mert Ön elcsavarta a fejét.
Könnyezik a sarki arab,
tevéje nyugton nem marad,
szerelmesen fut Ön után,
abbahagyhatná végre már
molesztálni ez egypupút
szerezni arabnak a bút.


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 7)

Hatidefigyelj:8: Eloszor is , nem elcsavartam a fejit , hanem egyszeruen leteptem, mert megorult erted. Ne ferditsd el a tenyeket , nem Pisaban vagyunk. Multkor is ugy kellett a teverol pajszerrel elkergetni , es senki nem hitte el , hogy verset tetovalsz a seggire. Mit olalkodsz ott ahol a madar sem jar? Hiaba hirdeted , hogy kivanos vagy mint egy boleny, ezt egyetlen doglott teve sem respektalja. Multkor is hajnali negykor felmesztelenul szaladgaltal a falu egyetlen utcajan es bolombikara emlekeszteto lagy csicsergessel rikoltoztad , hogy parzanek , parzanek. Masnapra az egesz falu a szomszed faluba koltozott, es a teveket is biztonsagba helyeztek. Kulon jarorcsapatokat kellet szetkuldeni a kornyeken es a teveket is kulonleges erenyovvel kellet ellatni. Medig garazdalkodsz meg?


----------



## Efike (2005 December 13)

Tisztelt Lovag Úr,
Ön folyamatosan mellébeszél. Lehet, hogy az Ön nb. feje van elcsavarva és ezért nem áll módjában a szavait a célon tartani. Ön a mai napig nem adott világos és egyértelmű választ ama kérdésemre, hogy bégetnek-e a bárányfelhők, valamint arra sem, hogy igaz-e az, hogy ha a kos párzik a felhővel, akkor bárányfelhő születik. 
Rosszul esett nagyon, hogy az Ön nb. barátja Tót Ágas úr nem küldött meghívót Szalmon Ella kisasszonnyal kötött esküvőjére, amelyre nagy bizonyossággal amúgy sem mentem volna el.
Öt percen sziveskedjen válaszolni ama kérdésemre is, hogy azért nincsen-e hagyma, mert a hagymamama azt mondta a hagymapapának, hogy hagyma. Helytelen válasz esetén megtorlást fogok eszközölni, de nyomatékosan figyelmeztetem Önt, hogy helyes válasz esetén is.


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 13)

Tizteletlen es Orcatan Efraim !

Az on, homalyos eredetu, valoszinusithetoen Andersen mesekonyvekbol szarmazo ,meterologiai, urologiai, es gasztronomiai ismeretei egyenessen fol, le , szet ,ossze , ja meg ide oda haboritoak.BeKi a ket kedvenc igekotom is szomoruan csovalja az on fejit, ossze vissza, es az On AtRa-nyos helyzete sem menseg.Tekintettel arra, hogy bizonyos helyeken ,nepszerusegem vetekszik a mocsarlazeval megelozven a pestist es kolerat,felszolitom ont, hogy koncenraljon az elkerulhetetlen par es verbajunkra, valamint a szukseges vedooltasok beszerzesere. A Hup-hup Barba truk cimu rajzfilmet, mely az uj magyar illetve ujmagyar himnuszt hitelessen helyeteseiti , es hu kepet ad a magyarsag keplekeny allapotarol, az on figyelmebe ajanlom, felkeszitven Ont, az On elorelathato rovid eletenek megrazo mozzanataira. Kerem ne reszkessen, mert nem segit. A var fokara fagyott taltosom oly kemenyre fagyott a bekoszontott oszi idojaras miatt, hogy mar goyo allo is. Onnek nincs eselye, hiaba hagy ket levelvaltas kozott kethetes szunetet, bizvan hogy vegelgyengulesben kimulok. Varom az on ertelmes sorait. 

Udvozlettel Csocsi az orok fiatal
Masodik gyermekor, pelenkazo.


----------



## Efike (2005 December 13)

Csocsi az orok fiatal
Masodik gyermekor, pelenkazo.

Tisztelt Fiatalúr,
Ön ne nagyon emlegesse a mi pár és/vagy vérbajunkat, mert e szó hallatára a várakozásban kihullott hajam is égnek áll. A Nyugdíjfolyósító Igazgatóság a nyögdíjamat már egyenesen a párbaj színterére postázza, mert az élelmes ügyintézők nagyon jól tudják, hogy onnan én nem mozdulok el. Királyságom hóhéra elddig már háromszor volt kénytelen borotvaéles alabárdjával a földig nőtt szakállamat rövidre vágni, hogy ha Ön esetleg valami csoda folytán mégis megjelenne, akkor az engem a párbaj és/vagy vérbaj folyamán ne akadályozzon.
Időközben megalapítottam a "FELTÁMADUNK" nevet viselő Temetkezési és Szertartásszervezési Vállalatomat, melynek feladata az Ön költségére a párbaj iránt érdeklődő, de a várakozás közben elhunyt nézők eltüntetése a tribün mögötti oroszlánketrecben.


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 13)

Klickelj ra, es vilagossan lathatod a velemenyem, es ebben a korban meg nem tudtam irni


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 13)

Amiota on leszellemezett azota foldi maradvanyaim heves pajzankodasba kezdtek , uram en meg ilyen allapotban is helyt allok.


----------



## Efike (2005 December 14)

csocsike írta:


> Klickelj ra, es vilagossan lathatod a velemenyem, es ebben a korban meg nem tudtam irni


Világosan látszik nagyuram, hogy önnek nem volt gyerexobája és nevelőnője, illetve ha volt nevelőnője, akkor az egy neveletlen nevelőnő volt. Ön annyira nyújtogatja a nyelvét, hogy teljesen világosan meg lehet szemlélni az Ön kezdődő bélcsavarodását és kakis pelenkáját. Nyelvnyujtogatás helyett tehát sziveskedjen bömbölni, hogy a személyzet észrevegye az Ön nb. alfele táján felgyülemlett felesleges többletet, amely egyrészt iszonyúan büdös tud lenni, mint a politikusok viselt dolgai, másrészt vörösre fogja csípni az Ön alfelét, amely újabb bőgéseknek lesz az okozója, de azt szerencsére nem én hallgatom. Kérem sziveskedjen felnőni és időben megjelenni a párbaj szinterén a vérbaj beszerzése céljából, mert én nem vagyok pedofil, aki kakis gyerekeket kaszabol.


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 14)

Nemrég olvastam ezt az egyszerű jó tanácsot, és alkalmazva a benne javasoltakat, megtaláltam Belső Békémet. 
A jótanács a következő: 
"Akkor találod meg Belső Békédet, ha befejezed mindazt, amit megkezdtél." 
Szóval, körülnéztem a lakásban, és megkerestem mindazt, ami nem volt befejezve - és munkába menetel előtt befejeztem.... 

- egy megkezdett palack vörösbort 
- egy megkezdett palack fehérbort 
- egy megkezdett palack konyakot 
- egy megkezdett doboz nyugtatót 
- egy megkezdett doboz cigarettát 
- egy megkezdett doboz bonbont 
- egy megkezdett tábla csokoládét 
- egy megkezdett főtt, füstölt csülköt 
- kevés maradék vodkát. 
Fogalmad sincs róla, milyen qrva jól érzem magam ....! ! ! !


----------



## kata53 (2005 December 15)

*[email protected]*

Egészségedre csocsike!!!! Azárt vigyázzál ne hogy nagyon sokig tartson az a Belsőbéke? Mert mi lesz ha ez a sok minden odabent megháborodik????:razz: :razz: :razz: :razz: :razz:


----------



## andika (2005 December 15)

csocsike írta:


> Nemrég olvastam ezt az egyszerű jó tanácsot, és alkalmazva a benne javasoltakat, megtaláltam Belső Békémet.
> A jótanács a következő:
> "Akkor találod meg Belső Békédet, ha befejezed mindazt, amit megkezdtél."
> Szóval, körülnéztem a lakásban, és megkerestem mindazt, ami nem volt befejezve - és munkába menetel előtt befejeztem....
> ...


 

Azt elhiszem!
ez egy komplett házibuli!
Na mi van a békéddel?


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 17)

Megtalatam a leki bekemet, befejeztem majdnem mindent, mar csak az Efi nyiszalasat kell befejezni es minden rendben lessz a foldon, es a foldon tul is.


----------



## Judith (2005 December 17)

Na, elfog jönni végre a földi paradicsom? Bár én a földi csokoládét jobban értékelem a paradicsomnál.


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 17)

Csokibol nem lehet lecsot csinalni, mert megeszi a Melita


----------



## andika (2005 December 17)

A csiks sajt után jöhet a csokis lecsó!


----------



## Melitta (2005 December 17)

semmi ilyen dolgot en nem szertek.


----------



## andika (2005 December 17)

A lola mondta, hogy ő szerette a csokis sajtot amit én elsem tudok képzelni milyen lehet, hát gondoltam olyan a csokis lecsó is!


----------



## Efike (2005 December 17)

Melitta írta:


> semmi ilyen dolgot en nem szertek.


:shock: Hahhhhhhhhh ! Melittának gyomorrontása van a csokitól !!!


----------



## Melitta (2005 December 17)

Efike írta:


> :shock: Hahhhhhhhhh ! Melittának gyomorrontása van a csokitól !!!


 
:8: :33:


----------



## Judith (2005 December 17)

Efike írta:


> :shock: Hahhhhhhhhh ! Melittának gyomorrontása van a csokitól !!!



Efike, kedves! Nem szép dolog a kárörvendés :ugras:.


----------



## Efike (2005 December 17)

Ez nem kárörvendés, hanem ténymegállapítás. Ha egy csokievő európabajnoknak nem tetszik a csokis lecsó, akkor annak csokiundora van. A múlt héten nem ette meg a csokimikulást sem és szerintem húsvétkor sem bírjuk beleerőszakolni a csokinyuszit. E héten még megpróbáljuk beetetni chilis csokipörkölttel, rántott csokicombbal és tejfölös bolondgombás csokipörköltes galuskával, de ha nem eszi, megy a gyomormosóba és egy kis érfestés is kijár neki. Különben is kijár neki, mert amióta privatizáltatni akarja a zártosztályt, az ápolók sztrájkolnak és nekünk ápoltaknak kell kivinni a bilit. :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2005 December 18)

a csokim az tabu kertik nem osszekutyulni mindenfelevel.
mert a beutalot megkapjatok


----------



## Judith (2005 December 18)

Efike írta:


> Ez nem kárörvendés, hanem ténymegállapítás. Ha egy csokievő európabajnoknak nem tetszik a csokis lecsó, akkor annak csokiundora van. A múlt héten nem ette meg a csokimikulást sem és szerintem húsvétkor sem bírjuk beleerőszakolni a csokinyuszit. E héten még megpróbáljuk beetetni chilis csokipörkölttel, rántott csokicombbal és tejfölös bolondgombás csokipörköltes galuskával, de ha nem eszi, megy a gyomormosóba és egy kis érfestés is kijár neki. Különben is kijár neki, mert amióta privatizáltatni akarja a zártosztályt, az ápolók sztrájkolnak és nekünk ápoltaknak kell kivinni a bilit. :evil:



Honnan tudtad, hogy én megettem a csokimikulást? Csak nem lesekedtél az ablakon? Jesszusom, már ezt sem tudom titokban tartani? Pedig csak egy igazán picike mikulás volt. Meg amúgyis tejcsoki volt, és azt Péter nem szereti. Csak azért ettem meg titokban...:555:


----------



## Efike (2005 December 18)

Leselkedtem, beismerem. De mit tehetnék a mai információéhes világban ?


----------



## andika (2005 December 18)

Kezdek félni tőled.


----------



## Efike (2005 December 19)

Nagytiszteletű Csöcsi lovag úrnak

Mittudoménhol

Lovag Úr !

Ön illethet engem mindenféle váddal, de nem vonhatja ama erényemet kétségbe, hogy a türelmem minden határon felül áll.
Ez úton értesítem Önt, hogy a párbajunk iránt érdeklődő úri közönség a tribünről kihalt. Hűséges martalócaim ükunokái tisztességgel eltemették őket és magukhoz vették pénztárcáikat. Sajnos ez többeknél üres volt, ami arra enged következtetni, hogy a párbaj színhelyét üdítő büféskocsit üzemeltető dinasztia pénztárcája tele van. 
Az Ön késlekedése miatt kénytelen voltam létesíteni egy fodrász és manikűr valamint pedikűr és valkűrszalont mert mégsem tűrhettem, hogy az Önre való várakozásban megnőtt szakállamat a hóhérom nyiszálja az alabárddal. Egy alkalommal majdnem a torkomat vágta el, ha időben le nem szúrom.
A küzdőtér közben teljesen megújult. Az eredeti pázsitot felszedettem, lebetonoztattam és műanyagfüvet teríttettem le, amely a megszólalásig hasonlít az eredetire, de az időjárás viszontagságai nem viselik meg. A küzdőtér immáron fedett és fűtött, hogy köszvényes csontjai miatt Önnek télen se kelljen visszakoznia, ha megunta végre az életet. Egy ügyes szerkezettel a hologramomat vetítettem ki, tehát Ön nyugodtan kaszabolhatja azt, akkor is, ha nem vagyok ott. Azt viszont Ön nem tudja megállapítani, hogy a hologram van ott, vagy én, illetve mikor megállapítja, akkor már késő lesz. A párbaj kimenetelét illetően megkerestem udvari jósomat Nostradamus mestert, aki azt mondta, hogy komoly jós ilyen bagatell ügyekkel nem foglalkozik, Ön jobban jár, ha megkíméli magát a párbajra utazás fáradtságától, belefexik a koporsóba és leszúrja saját magát.
Csatolás megtekintése 1767​


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 19)

Kedves hologram vetito es leskelodo ur.

Ont, elorelathatolag athoh spontan, a tobbiekkel pandant megrugom, ugyanis harci sarkanyaim teljessen megorultek az on altal hologramnak titulalt silany fenycsova halmaztol. Pillanatnyillag temetkezesi es az evvel jaro gyaszugyi ugyekkel foglalatoskodom, de alkalom adtan az On altal ingyencirkussza avanzsalt kuzdoterunkon is megjelenek, es plasztikai sebeszeti megoldasokat alkalmazok az on, masok szamara oly visszataszitonak minositett orcajan.Kis turelem Uram, es onnel is vegzek, varjon a sorara turelemmel. En meg egy ilyen izgaga aldozatot nem lattam. Turelmet elore is koszonom, udvozlom a fagylaltosneni unokahuganak a lanyanak a kisebbik hugat , aki a Hej salmonella te edes kacsatojas, cimu notaval szorakoztatja a fagylaltert sorbanalo , az on verere szomjas nezoket.



Csocsi a gyaszolo


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 24)

Efi lovagnak itt kivanok csatakban gazdag boldog ujevet


----------



## Efike (2005 December 25)

Tisztelt Lovag Úr,
az a szomorú tény, hogy Ön csatákban gazdag boldog új évet kíván nekem, arra enged következtetni, hogy ez évben Önt nem áll módomban látni a vérbaj vértől iszamos színterén. Ez alkalommal tehát levetem ősi páncéljaimat és beadom őket január 1.-i határidővel szidoloztatni a vegytisztítóba. 
Magam és véreskezű munkatársaim nevében kívánok Önnek és poroszlóinak kellemes és hamis álmokat a párbajban szerzendő győzelméről, mely álmok természetesen hamisak, de minden álom az. Remélem, hogy az elkövetkezendő évig hátralevő néhány nap nyugalma elegendő lesz önnek méltón felkészülni a halálra, amihez damaszkuszi pengém suhanása szolgáltatja a gyászzenét. 
A gyászszertartás alatt szóló zene dallamára természetesen fel fogom kérni az Ön özvegyét egy táncra. 
Őszintén remélem, hogy felnőtt emberként vigyáz magára, ezúttal nem gyújtja fel a karácsonyfát, nem robbantja fel a gázkazánt, nem szakad Önre a Viagra vízesés 1,5 millió köbméter jégkockája, tehát ép bőrrel fel tud kászálódni arra a kehes lovára az ünnepi vérbajszünet után.

Kiváló tisztelettel

Efraim
a makk kiráj


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 25)

Na most meg vagy Te csirkefogo. Elszoltad magad. Most mar mindenki tuda , hogy miattad lett Szuz Mariabol Makkos Maria.Te, mint onjelolt kiraj megbecstelenitetted Mariskankat aki miatt egesz degeneraciok montak le a nemi elet ingovanyos elvezeterol.
Elnezest kell , hogy kerjek Ontol, eme felhabrodott sorokert de az on meghaborodott elmejere hivatkozva az utokor felmentest ad .Nem tudtam hirtelen maskent reagalni enyi romlotsag lattan mely elvakitott mint Vak Botyan a feher festek.

Tisztelt Makk Kiraj
Par es verbaj hos
Nagyfa.

Az on becses de aljas gondolatokkal teletuzdelt formedvenyet, melyet on, Szent Karacsony ejszakajan egy leragott Jonathan alma csutkajanak kisereteben eljutattni sziveskedett, apro fecnikre teptem, es kandalom parazsai koze vetettem. Ont en iberlni fogom egy piros leteritett redurchmarsal , de ez ne zavarja az on tisztan latasat mert lehet ,hogy a Fedak Sarit is a nyakaba zuditom, es fizetheti a gyerek tartast is. Miutan legnagyobb meglepetesemre, On engem ovva intett mindenfele katasztrofikus szituaciotol pl. gaz robbanas jeges zuhany stb. Radobbentem az on igazi arculatara. Ont az Allami Biztosito kuldte a nyakamra, a Cseb nevu kotvenyeivel egyutt. Szegyelje magat, ez nemes lovaghoz nem illo cselekedet vot. Remelem , hogy a szilveszteri erjesztett kumisz adagjanak elfogyasztasa utan elmeje elzsibbad egy kicsit, es mint igazi lovag, egy eredeti turo Rudival a hona altt megjelenik a var fogan, ahol szertartas szeruen onnek feje vetetik

Maradok az on liderces alma 
Csocsi


Ui:A sas ugyan kecsesen szarnyal, de a birkat a legritkabb esetben kapja be a hajtomu...


----------



## Efike (2005 December 25)

Csöcsi lidérc úrnak

Huhogány

Tisztelt Uram,
végtelenül elszomorított az az embertelen aljasság, ami az Ön nb. soraiból árad, oly parttalan bőséggel, mint az Amazonas szennyes vize.
Szeretném szives tudomására hozni, hogy az Ön által Mariskaként emlegetett villamoskalauznő (41B viszonylat ) aki korábban kihívó magatartásával mint önjelölt férfifaló érdemelte ki a Szűz Mária nevet egyáltalán nem titkos hódolóitól, a Beszkárt örömére férjhez ment egy bizonyos Asztalos József nevezetű ács,- és állványozó kisiparoshoz és vice-házmesterré avanzsált. Nevezett nőnemű hölgyhöz, (aki külföldi hatalom ügynöke is volt, de a III/3-as ügyosztálynak is dolgozott Miasszonyunk néven és ezért 60 Ft. havibajt,- és juttatást kapott) nekem nem volt semmi közöm, egyszülött fiának nemzésében részt nem vettem. Megtermékenyítésére valószínűleg a pártállam külön engedélye alapján tett külföldi útja során tett szert, annál is inkább mert a férje, akit csak részeges Józsi néven emlegettek a szakmában, a szekercéje fokával véletlenül laposra verte a saját tojásait. 
Ami az Ön nb. űberelését illeti, fájdalomtól megtört szívvel vagyok kénytelen közölni Önnel, hogy az összes kártyát cinkeltem, tehát az Ön bármilyen címen előadott bemondását is űberelni tudom, annál is inkább mert a kacagányom újjában tartalék lapokat is tartok. 
Szeretném mindenesetre megkérni Önt, hogy mielőtt a kártyaasztalhoz ülne, sziveskedjen úriemberhez méltón ( bár Ön nem úriember ) korábbi tartozását, valamint kedves anyósa kártyatartozását is kiegyenlíteni, ellenkező esetben kénytelen lennék az Ön címére küldeni néhány kalapos és pókerarcú embert vastag baseball ütőkkel.
Egy velejéig romlott eredeti Túró Rudit félretettem Önnek, a vérbajban esedékes lefejezése után le fogom nyomni a torkán, mert én biztosra megyek. 

kmft


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 25)

Tisztelt Hamis, kartyas Ur.
Asztalos muhely


Megdobbenessel vettem tudomasul, hogy az on foldrajzi, geologiai es vizugyi ismeretei az Amazonas folyo tekinteteben rendkivul hianyossak, ebbol kovetkeztetendo , hogy on mar a masodik polgarit sem jarta ki, vagy kijart a polgari helyett. Az Amazonas folyo eredetilleg to, kedvenc tartozkodasi helye a Piranha Preto nevre halgato, illetve legkevesbe sem halgato tenyernyi husevo halaknak. Ezen halak jellegzetes tulajdonsaga a rendkivul fegyelmezett coordinalt viselkedes, ami onre igazan nem jellemzo, ezert en nem tekintem ont Piranhanak. A tobb millios tomegben elo halak az Amazonas to egyik vegebol ergyszerre atusznak a masik vegebe es koordinalt farokcsapasokkal egy iranyba hajtjak a vizet, ezert tunik ugy mintha fojna. es tulajdonkeppen fojik is mert az atcsoportositott viztomeg utat tort maganak / nem Onnek / a tenger fele. Az On farok csapasai ez esetben teljessen elhanyagolhatoak. Az On nagybecsu allitasa, a Beszkat muvek szeretett Mariskajarol ragalom, mely az Onre oly jellemzo merhetetlen irigysegbol fakadt.Tudomasomra jutott, hogy az illeto holgy, egyszulott fia mint vitaalap vonult be a koztudatba. Az On felelotlen , megondolatlan nemi elete miatt az asztalosipari szakmunkas kepzo intezet, acs, es hudini szakon vegzo diakjai az On nevet csupa kisbetuvel vesik bele a szakmunkas vizsgan eloirt kereszt fuggoleges reszebe, melyet egy erre a celra kitalalt artista, sajat testeve igyekszik takarni. Uram, On levitezlett elottem, Onre rozsdasodott panceljat, mely a nemzetkozilleg elismert orosz lavoracelbol keszult nyugodtan leveheti, es legyengult oreg testet atadhatja a jol megerdemelt enyeszetnek

Maradok az On liderces alma 
Csocsi


----------



## Efike (2005 December 26)

Tisztelt lidérces álmú úr !

Ön nyilvánvalóan valamiféle mérgesgombát fogyasztott, ez okozta amúgy is gyenge elmeállapotának hirtelen és drasztikus hanyatlását.
Az Amazonas folyó folyásirányának és folyási sebességének alakulása ugyanis csak annyiban függ a Piranha Preto névre nem hallgató de hal farokcsapásainak számától, mint a tavon úszkáló libáé:
"Tón a lúd átúsz, visszaúsz meg átúsz" Amiből az következik, hogy amikor a Piranha Preto névre nem hallgató de halak raja átúsz, akkor az Amazonas egyik irányba folyik, amikor pedig a Piranha Preto névre nem hallgató de halak raja visszaúsz, akkor az Amazonas nevű folyónak a farokcsapás irányának 180 fokos megváltozása miatt az Ön elmélete szerint a másik irányba kellene folynia. Ezzel szemben az Amazonas névre hallgató de folyó következetesen egy irányba folyik, ellentmondva az Ön elméletének és az Ön lábára éhes Piranha Preto névre nem hallgató de halak farkának. Parányi kivételt képez talán az Amazonas torkolati szakasza apály és dagály idején, viszont ott nincsennek Piranha Preto névre nem hallgató halak. 
Kikérem magamnak, hogy Ön engem, holmi fakeresztbe vésett kisbetűkkel vél összefüggésbe hozni, nekem első világháborús vaskeresztem van, amit az Isonzó mellett szereztem egy pakli cigarettáért. 
Felhívom szives figyelmét, hogy január 01, éjfél után már várom Önt a vérbaj szinhelyén és ha oda mer jönni, akkor egy orosz tipusu pezsgősüveggel fogom fejbecsapni. 

Efike
a folyam,- és tengerbiológus


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 26)

Tisztelt Tengeriurologus Ur.
Sivatagi hohanyo.

Mely megdobbenessel vettem tudomasul az on ,antigravitacios kenoccsel kezelt gondolatainak szabad szarnyallast az eterben, es mely tudatlansagat a Piranha preto nevre aljas modon nem halgato , tenyernyi husevo halakkal kapcsolatban. Uram, onrol a foldi gravitacio is lemondott. egyszeruen nem hat onre. Visszautasitja , hogy hasson. Ha Onnek nem volna olyan nehez feje akkor most az emberisegnek u-szoges csuzlival kene ont levadaszni az egboltrol, mert fertelmes ullepe elhomajositja a napot, evvel iszonyu karokat okozvan az Amazonaszi apaly es dagaly jelensegenek teljes folboritasaval szorossan osszefuggo Piranha Preto nevre nem igazan halgato tenyernyi husevo halak nasztancanak zenei effektusaval, valamint Rozsmak neninek aki Nepfurdo utcai strand penztarosa / Dagaly / On azt allitja hogy onnek semmi koze a fent megnem nevezett artistahoz, aki oly szorossan tapad az On becstelen nevevel ekesitett fahoz , hogy annak lenyomata a boron keresztul a lelkekbe ivodott es felmerhetetlen karokat okozott a fejlodo ifjusag lelki vilagaban? Uram szegyelje magat, most mar biztos lehet benn, hogy ont egy igen regi tiusu , orosz gyartmanyu, respiracios keszulekkel, / amit ha bedug a konektorba akkor veszit a sulyabol/ fogom megkergetni. Januar elsejen az on temetesen talalkozunk, es biztos lehet benne , hogy az on felye nemi szalicillal egyetemben az iroasztalomon levo 5 literets dunsztosuvegbe kerul. betolti foldi kuldetetset, es gyerekeket fog riogatni.



Udvozlettel Csocsi a nagyszeru.


----------



## Efike (2005 December 26)

A kisszerű Csöcsi úrnak

Tengeri aquárium

A legmélyebb fölháborodással szereztem tudomást arról, hogy Ön a vaj nevű antigravitációs kenőcsöt velem összefüggésbe hozza. Önnek annyi köze van a fizikához, mint Einsteinnek a lólengéshez. Az Ön által felemlegetett antigravitációs kenőcs az un. Murphy effektus. Köztudomású, hogy a macska mindig a talpára esik. Murphy törvénye szerint a vajaskenyér mindig a vajas oldalára esik, s ennek annál nagyobb a valószínűsége, minél drágább a szőnyeg, amire esni fog. Eme két összefüggés közös nevezőre történő rendezéséből fejlődött ki ama műszaki megoldás, hogy a vajaskenyeret vajas felével felfelé rá kell erősíteni egy macska hátára. Miután teljességgel elképzelhetetlen, hogy vagy a macska essen talpra, vagy a vajaskenyér essen a vajas felére, a rendszer lebegni kezd és nem esik le. Ön ezt nem tudta, mert kimaradt az óvodából, ahová gondos szülei próbálták Önt behordani a téli tüzelővel együtt. Az Általános Iskolában sem tanulhatta meg ezt a törvényt, mert fizikaórákon mindig beteget jelentett, amitől a fizikatanár és a tantestület rögtön meggyógyult. 
Engem tisztelt kivégzendő úr, teljesen hidegen hagy az Ön furcsa orális nemi élete a Piranha Preto névre nem igazan halgato tenyernyi húsevő halakkal, az Ön vonzódása az állatvilághoz a táplálékláncáról is közismert.
Ne bizakodjon Ön abban, hogy az én gyönyörű fejem fogja egy dunsztosüvegben ékesíteni az Ön ocsmány íróasztalát. Az Ön feje lesz az, ami porba hull, az Ön vérétől lesz iszamos a vérbaj színtere és az Ön hörgő tetemét fogják foltos hiénák és sakál vokálok marcangolni. 

Efraim
a szépséges


----------



## andika (2005 December 26)

Ha itt valamelyiketeknek a feje porbahull,akkor én min fogok röhögni nap mint nap?
Csak tessék vigyázzni magatokra!


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 26)

Amihez nem ertek KFT ugyvezeto igazgatojanak
Efraim Urnak , Befotes uveg/ szalicil alatt /

Kedves uram , onnek a gravitaciorol mint jelesegrol csak anyiban van tudomasa, hogy a vernyomasa leesett es on elterult a foldon , habar mindenki mas a menyezeten volt ontol.Az on tudomanyos kiserletei a kilos kenyer tomegenek megvaltoztatasa teren a prezli foltalalasahoz vezetett.Antigravitacos kenocsomnek koszonhetoen az osszes magashegyseg megmaszasra kerult oly modon , hogy a kotel amivel a hegymaszok biztositottak egymast , mar csak a csucs tulszarnyalasat gatolja meg. Az altalam kezelt gozmozdonyt egy ot eves gyermek is siman athelyezi a masik vaganyra.Kenocsommel kikuszobolheto az on agyara hato kohezios es centripetalis ero , es az On gondolatai amitol nem tud aludni a kornyezete sem ,nyugodtan elhagyhatjak az on lenyisszantasra kerulo fejit.On , gazdag csaladbol szarmazhat mert az a teny hogy on , kiserleti cellal rendelkezett egy extra vajas kenyerrel, tisztan igazolja az On kulak mivoltat es szadista gondolkodas modjat. A szerencsetlen macskat , egy a hatara kotozott vajaskenyerrel dobalni, kifejezetten kegyetlen szadisztikus cselekedet, mert a macska hogy a kenyerre kent vajhoz hozza jusson , kenytelen hanyatt esni es utana a foldrol a vajat folnyalogatni. Szornyuseg, ferto. On megertt a halalra.


----------



## Efike (2005 December 26)

Prof. Dr. dr. Csöcsi
elméleti fizikus úrnak

laborban vagy lasörben

Tisztelt Professzor Úr,
az Ön állítása, mely szerint egy 5 azaz öt éves gyermek is át tud helyezni egy gőzmozdonyt ( a tipust ugye elfelejtette megírni, biztosan játékmozdonyról van szó ) a másik vágányra, egyáltalán nem új dolog, mi több nem szükségeltetik hozzá az Ön csodakenőcse sem. 
Ez úton szeretném tájékoztatni az Ön tudatlan fejit, hogy mindenféle gőz, diesel és villamos meghajtású mozdony könnyedén áthelyezhető egy másik sínre az un. váltó segítségével. Tehát teljesen felesleges egy kormos gőzmozdonyt az Ön kenőcsével addig kenegetni amíg a földhöz való ragaszkodása elmúlik. Elegendő egy gomb megnyomása, minek hatására az elektromos váltó egy másik sínre ( vagy sínekre ) tereli a kiszemelt mozdonyt, sőt az egész szerelvényt, mozdonyvezetőstől, kalauzostól, potyautasostól. Mire az Ön vonata felemelkedik, az én vonatom már vissza is jött és el is gázolta Önt, mert nem tud félreugrani, miután a kenőcstől csúszik a talpa.
Ön egy Mekkmester és ezt nem győzöm hangsúlyozni. 
Kenőcsolés helyett inkább próbálja tőzsdére vinni az életét, hogy ne adja olcsón, minden lovagok szégyenére. 
Pancser !


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 26)

Eraim Ur. 
Nem talaok szavakat. On lepancserozott, On a tozsdere kuld,ahelyett, hogy belatna tudomanyos munkassagom nagyszeruseget. Csalodtam Onben. Sajnos nem eloszor. Enyi rosszindulat lattan , komolyan foglakozom az Ongyilkossag gondolataval. Eletem ertelmet vesztette az on osszes talamanyaval egyetemben. Napjaim megvannak szamlalva es ezen mar nehany tervszeruen elkovetett helyesirasi hiba sem segithet.Uram , On engem szidhat, engem folnegyelhet , fejemet veheti, de tudomanyos munkassagombol gunyt uzni olyan dolog mint spenottal irni, hogy szeretlek.Maradek alkoholomat banatomba folytom, majd fejem veszem, es kovetem nagyremenyu oseimet az orok vadaszmezokre, a megnemertett tudosok koze,ahol tudom hogy On is egy szep napon meg fog jelenni egy kavedaralo szeru szerkezettel a hona alatt, homlokan jambusokkal es daktilusokkal. Isten vezerleje Ont a Pastoral altal kijelolt uton.


----------



## Efike (2005 December 26)

Csöcsi úr !
Mindent visszavonok, még a prímás vonóját is visszavonom, csak meg ne öngyilkolja magát. Az Ön önkezével végetvetett halála nekem nagy megrázkódtatást és ráfizetést okozna, ezért kérem ne tegye. 
Keresek Önnek egy psichológust, egy ufológust és egy mókust.
Kérem sürgősen zárja el a pincében a gázcsapot.

Efraim
a rettegő


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 26)

Tisztelt Uram

A pinceben a gazcsapot nem en , hanem a gazmuvek zarta el Igy tavaszig nem all modomban ram fagyott pancelomtol megvallni.Uram , On ne keressen semmit, ugy dontottem , hogy nem szerzem meg Onnek azt az oromet hogy a Csele patak helyett a niagara folyoban lasson jegkockasitva. Nemsokara ujra hallain fog feliollem, felteve ha kap ellemet a nagyothallo keszulekebe.


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 27)

A problema megoldodott. Meleg van


----------



## Efike (2005 December 27)

Természetesen meleg van, mert kinyitottam a gázcsapot. Az, hogy Ön meg akar fagyni, az az Ön magánügye, de a családjával, számos éhező és fagyoskodó porontyával ezt nem teheti meg. Ezt én nem nézném jó szemmel. Nekem van szívem, ha szőrös is. 
Legyen szives a páncélját rátenni a kandallóra, hogy kiolvadjon belőle a jég, mert nem szeretem, ha a páncélból jégkristályok peregnek. Ez akadályozhatja az Ön futását is a kardom elől. 
Ha gondosan forgatja, a január 1,-én esedékes összecsapásunkra már száraz lehet. Újból csak az okozhat nedvességet neki, ha Ön meglát és félelmében maga alá vizel. 

Efraim
a rettenetes


----------



## kata53 (2005 December 27)

Efike nagyon lemaradtál a csocsi mögött!!!!Medig tart a harc??:4:


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 27)

Amig el nem lopjak a gepunket vagy ki nem kapcsoljak:7:


----------



## andika (2005 December 27)

Remélem is!


----------



## Efike (2005 December 28)

kata53 írta:


> Efike nagyon lemaradtál a csocsi mögött!!!!Medig tart a harc??:4:


Mi az, hogy lemaradtam ? Hát üldözöm ! Mit csináljak, ha ilyen gyorsan fut ?


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 28)

Olyan gyorsan futsz elollem , hogy a fold gombolyusege miatt mar mogottem loholsz


----------



## Efike (2005 December 28)

Aha !! Te meg mögöttem szaladsz előlem :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 28)

Tisztelt Futobolond Ur.
Zartabb osztaly

Ha On menekulese kozben tovabra is a nyakamba liheg, akkor en kenytelen leszek egy poroly nevu, lihegesgatlo keszulekkel az On becstelen vonasaira hatast gyakorolni.Kerem maradjon le mert igy sosem fogom utol erni, Kemeim szerint mar akkora a lemaradasom, hogy sajat magam sem fogom utol erni. Uram on mar hetek ota spurizik a var korul, zavarvan a kornyekbeliek nyugalmat ,es azert mert 5 kor elonye van, nem jelenti azt ,hogy en egy huszarvagassal nem huzom keresztul az on szamitasait. Szabjamat egyenessen a Lomonoszov egyetem panceltermebol hozattam, a legujjabb tipus, mindenfele szamitast keresztul huz. A hozza kapcsolhato winchester halalos pontossaggal kesziti elo a halalos csapast. Uram, ne loholjon , mert kiprintelem, es osszetepem. Amenyiben on nem jelenik meg a var fogan, sajat rozzant koporsolyaval a hatan, amitol egy rozzant teknosbeka benyomasat kelti, kenytelen leszek ont megatkozni,es az oreg varazslomtol tanult csirkelabas buvesz trukokkel Onnek mindenfele szenvedest okozni.Kerem ne kenyszeritsen eme lovaghoz nem melto trukkok igenybevetelere, legyen ferfi, legalabb arra az 5 percre amig az On felye a az On torzsetol elvallasztasra kerul.

Csocsi a turelmetlen


----------



## Ditta (2005 December 28)

Szia Csocsi mivel hogy ritkan latlak igy akarok boldog ujj esztendot kivanni neked es Dulinak


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 28)

Koconom, viszont neked is


----------



## Efike (2005 December 28)

Tisztelt Ideges és türelmetlen Izé !

Ha Önnek 5 perc, azaz 300 másodperc szükségeltetik egy fejnek a törzstől való elválasztásához, akkor 
1,/ Ön egy pancser,
2,/ Ön egy tudatlan,
3,/ Ön nem méltó a lovagi címre,
4,/ Önnek nincs is kardja,
5,/ Ön kókler,
6,/ Ön balfácán,
7,/ Ön jobbfácán,
8,/ Ön nem rendelkezik sebészi szakvizsgával,
9,/ Önnek semmilyen szakvizsgája nincs
10,/ Az Ön ráncoktól szabdalt orcáját egy 4 tonnás ipari gőzvasaló és mángorlógép igénybevételével alkalmassá teszem arra, hogy embertársai ne rőkönyödjenek meg.


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 28)

Mi ez Tiz parancsolat?


----------



## Efike (2005 December 28)

Az nem lehet, mert rögvest megszegnéd :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 28)

Osszekenlek egy labos kosher koromporkoltel


----------



## Efike (2005 December 28)

Fejedre húzom a tejeskannát és addig dobolok rajta, amíg megbolondulsz :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 28)

Hah! Mi vagy te ? Kezelo orvos?


----------



## Efike (2005 December 28)

:shock: Ki ez itt a képen ? Mószer Aranka ?


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 28)

Majdnem. Ratko:555:


----------



## Melitta (2005 December 28)

csak ne bantsad ot, kepzeld el hanyan nem lennenk ha o kimarad a tortenelembol


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 28)

Menyivel nyugodtabban parbajozhatnank az Efivel:00:


----------



## Efike (2005 December 28)

Január 1,-ig ne is emlegesd a párbajt, szárítgasd a páncélt és fend a kardot.


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 28)

Szegyeld magad, a pancel reg leolvadt es a kardom is eles mint a beretta:ugras: Megint menekulsz s en utalok rongalni utanad


----------



## kata53 (2005 December 29)

Na hát nem csoda ha nem futsz csocsike!!!!!! kiváncsi lennék melyik férfiú futna ell ezektől a keblektől? Vigyázz mert ez eltereli a figyelmed,és az Efike lecsap rád egy váratlan pillanatban!!:4::4::4:Boldog Új Évet!!!!!!


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 29)

Efivel kapcsolatban, minden pillanat varatlan Az elobb elozte le egy santa eticsiga. mert o gyors:12:


----------



## csocsike (2005 December 30)




----------



## Efike (2006 Január 1)

Csöcsiváry Csöcsi lovag úrnak,
a gaznak.

Már kevésbé tisztelt lovag úr !
Az éjféli Himnusz, majd az azt követő Szózat után felszerszámoztam a paripámat, felvettem könnyű páncélomat, derekamra kötöttem a spádét és kigaloppoztam a vérbaj szinhelyére. 
Ön nem volt ott !
Reggelig vártam, zúzmarás lett a bajszom és a szakállam, a hideg vörösre csípre az orrom és pirospozsgásra az orcám.
Ön nem volt ott !
Miközben én igazi lovaghoz méltón álltam a vártán, Ön a szilveszteri szeszek nyomása alatt békésen horkolt az ágyban és központi fűtéssel melegítette kihűlésre érdemes tagjait.
Most hazamegyek, mert a lovamnak megmacskásodott a lába az ácsorgásban,nekem pedig egy varjú leszarta a páncélomat, és azt is pucolni kell. 
A címemet tudja. Legyen szives ajánlott levélben értesíteni, ha felkészült végre a halálra.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 1)

Mar nem olyan melyen tisztelt Efi lovagnak
pelenkazo.


Tisztelt Uram. on mar megint bal labbal kelt fol, es tevedesbol az agya melle allitott hintalora pattant. On masnapos allapottban, amugy is haborgo gyomrat, es haborodott elmejet, a hintalo kenye, kedvere bizta. Mint apoloi jeleztek, folorai veszett hintazas utan , alig tudtak ont visszatuszkolni az ezustacelbol keszult ketrecebe, tekintettel gyonyoru fogsorara. Uram, Onnek latomasai vannak , on latta, hogy en nem voltam ott. Nos On nem lathatta, mert az On hintalova 3 jottanyira es ket tapotra van az on agyatol es az onnan nem mozdult, leszamitva az orult hintazast.On, persze, hogy reggelig vart ott, mert nem tudott leszalni a lorol, es ugy ragaszkodott a gyeplohoz mint a sarki Imam a minarethez. Az apolok varjuszarral kentek ossze az on pancelingnek velt kenyszerzubbonyat, es csak igy tudtak ont lerangatni a helyi Taltosrol akit on lonak nezett. On ugy nezett ki, mint a fabol faragott kiralyfi, fabol faragott menjevel. A foorvos ur is keresztet vetett amikor meglatta Ont. Az apoltak a keresztvetes miatt orakon at szereltek lefele az artistakat, es most az egesz osztaly haragszik ontre. Uram , en nem varok onre, ha nem jon, akkor en egyedul megkuzdok Onnel ,illetve virtualis szemelyisegevel. Tudomasomra jutott, hogy On, tegnap eros alkoholos befolyasoltsag alatt surun molesztalt egy, a magyar konzervgyar termeket rejto , nem kohser , dobozos kenomajat, es halal a majra felkialtassal ossze vissza szurkalta. A fent emlitett cselekedeteert a Hagai birosagon ont feljelentettem es a vizsgalat lezartaig Ont elozetes letartoztatasba helyezem . Ez ugyben keretik irodamat folkeresni. 
Tisztelettel Csocsi rendorfonok.


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 1)

Csöcsyváry és Csöcsyházy Csöcsi lóvagnak,
az Őrültekháza címzetes dékánjának

Sokkoló

Tisztelt Főőrült Úr !
Szabadjon felhívnom becses figyelmét, hogy a kórlapja szerint Ön ugyan súlyos elme,- és idegbeteg, aki köz,- és önveszélyes, de prof.Dr.dr.Schwindly Alfonz psychiáter és végbélgyógyász valamint igazságügyi orvosszakértő és boncnok szakvéleménye szerint Ön képes arra, hogy a környezetében levő tárgyakat felismerje. Éppen ezért csodálkozásomnak vagyok kénytelen hangot adni, amikor Ön, fekete arabs ménemet hintalónak titulálja. Ön nyilván a saját istélójában tekintett körül, amelynek padlózata fűrészporral van tele, mely az Ön által szexuálisan molesztált hintalovakból pergett ki.
Valószínűsítem, hogy Ön tegnap a szilveszteri hejehuja mámorában megkéselt egy Globus májkonzervet, mert konzervnyitója sincs. 
Én nem fogom megkéselni önt, hanem feldarabolom egy láncfűrésszel.
Csatolás megtekintése 2181
Teszem ezt annál is inkább, mert időközben sikerült megbizonyosodnom arról, hogy Ön nem is lovag és nem is Csöcsi. Némi megvesztegetési szeszek segítségével ügynökeim megszerezték az Ön Magyarországon hátrahagyott személyi igazolványát, melynek fényképén Ön jól felismerhető.
Csatolás megtekintése 2182
A Magyar Köztársaság azóta is körözi Önt, hivatalos irat szemétbedobásának vádjával, aminek büntetési tétele 4 év recski kiképzés után életfogytiglani szibériai száműzetés nehéz vasban. 
​


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Január 1)

Hogy telt a szilveszter párbajozók?

Mit csináltatok? Én végre kipihentem magam, és jót aludtam, igaz a sok petardára felébredtem, igy éjfélkor azért fennt voltam!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 1)

En elesitettem a kardjaimat es szidoloztam a pancelomat. 11;kor mar aludtam. Hosszu volt a nap, meg a pezsgot sem bontottam fol


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Január 1)

Ismerős helyzet, én 10 -kor aludtam el, igaz előző nap zülöttem és éjjel egyig fennt voltam...... és nekem két éjszaka már csoda számba megy ha fennt kell maradnom!  

Ibolya bontott pezsgöt, de egyedül ivott, de Ö is fáradt volt, igy mindeki aludt, a gyerekek mentek el "zülleni" egyedül a haverokkal!


----------



## kata53 (2006 Január 2)

Efike hadjad már szegény csocsit!! Még,hogy láncfürész a kutyafáját!!!
Vannak ott békésebb eszközök is!!!:razz::66:


----------



## kata53 (2006 Január 2)

Szegény Ibolya !


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 6)

Nagytiszteletu Efraim Eraimovics Urnak

Tisztelt Lovagom.


Az On ,lovaginakkal tuzdelt udvartartasa nem ildomos jelenseg, esert felszolitom Ont ,az egynejuseg alapszabalyainak maradektalan betartasara. Kihangsujoznam az egy nej, nem osszetevesztendo az egy fej kriteriumaval, mint azt szerencsetlen Susu sarkanyom felreertette es hat fejetol ropteben megszabadult.En nem varok el Ontol ekkora aldozatot habar azt az egyetlen fejet amivel on buszkelkedhet hamarossan mint zsugoritott es mumifikalt hamutarto fogja gyujtemenyemet ekesiteni. Szomoruan hozom tudomasara, hogy az on testore bizonyos korok rajzolgatasa kozben eletet vesztette. Igy az alapotletetet a homokozoval egyutt zaroltam , es egy kis szint hozzaadva mint hulahop karikat forgalomba hoztam. Felkerem ont, hogy ne huzza tovabb a parbaj idejet, mert latasom rohamos romlasa miatt keptelen leszek gyonyorkodni az on halatusajaban.

Maradok tisztelettel
Csocsi a csodalovag.


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 6)

Csöcsi csodalovag úrnak
mittudoménhol

Tisztelt lovag úr,
mélységesen elszomorodtam, hogy Ön megint nem volt képes uralkodni aljas hajlamain.
Csatolás megtekintése 2367
Kérem sziveskedjen végre eldönteni, hogy hajlandó lesz-e lovaghoz méltó módon viselkedni, vagy úg ykell elbánnom Önnel, mint egy kocsmatöltelékkel.
Szives tudomására hozom, hogy azért, mert tönkretette a hegedűmet
Csatolás megtekintése 2368
el fogom húzni a nótáját és megtanítom kesztyűbe dudálni.

kmft​


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 7)

Efike kivancsi vagyok ki fogja azt dudas kesztyut bedobni . :555: Egyebkent en Hegedus vagyok es minden hangszeren jatszom !
Lehetek a szarnyseg(g)eded Csocsike ? :00:


----------



## Sasa (2006 Január 11)

*Hallgassatok inkább rádiót! -Standard -a többi a honlapomon*











































​


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 11)

Ezek nagyon modernek. Mi lovagkori rádiót használunk. A Csöcsi fejére teszek rá diót és egy buzogánnyal összetöröm :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 11)

Nem nyugszol, amig lovagi tuzes vasalomat meg nem huzkodom a homlokodon:8:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 12)

Enyhen Tisztelt Lovag Ur. 
Jaroka.

Tudomasomra jutott, hogy On nem szoba, eloszoba es konyha tiszta.Intezkedtem , hogy ebbol a fertobol az On macskait az Allatvedo egylet, biztonsagba hejezze. Uram , On, On es kozveszelyes. Kemeim jelentese szerint, On disznoporzsolovel borotvalkozik, veszelyeztetve evvel sajat es kornyezete testi epseget.Az On nagytiszteletu agyaban elhejezkedo hypokampus marihuanas stimulacioja kovetkezteben On paranoid, es rendszeressen, juhturos allapotban ,strapacskarol almodik.Az On sulyos allapotara valo tekintettel a foorvosur kulon engedelyevel Ont meghatarozatlan idore a kaba koven helyezzuk el, hogy a vallasgyakorlok is tisztan lassak , hogy a ko, Ontol lett kaba, amin nem is lehet csodalkozni, mert megtiltom. Tudomasomra jutott hogy On regelente egy doglott teknosbekat fesulget es becezo szavakkal halmozza el, es ozvegy Magnes Piroska szuletett Bertalan Alfredne tudomanyos munkaibol idez neki. A teknos, doglotsegere valo tekintettel blazirtan turi, habar az utobbi idoben a politur patogzik a hatarol.Uram be kell hogy lassa hogy az On miszlikbe apritasa nem tur halasztast, allamvedelmi erdek. Az En borkabatos parbajsegedeim Ont a kovetkezo napokban folkeresik, es egyben vagy szeletekben , zsirpapirba csomagolva, kilos kiszerelesben ,aparbaj szinhelyere eljutatjak.

Maradok Tisztelettel Csocsi a Dicsoseges Lovag.


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 12)

Csocsi a Dicsoseges Lovag 
részére

Gumiszoba

Tisztelt Lovag Úr,
azonnali hatállyal intézkedtem, hogy az Ön által reggeliként, ebédként és vacsoraként fogyasztani elrendelt tabletták adagját duplázzák meg, mert az Ön erős szervezete immunitást mutat.
Őszintén remélem, hogy az adagok fokozása az Ön kedélyét rombolni fogja.
Súlyos illetlenségnek tartom, ha Ön belebámul a tányéromba és mellére csöpögő nyállal csodálja, amíg én a sztrapacskámat fogyasztom juhtúróval, tejföllel, kaporral és pirított szalonnával. Ez arcátlanság. 
Ha Ön kíváncsi a sztrapacska receptjére, egy apródommal elküldöm Önnek.
Önnek semmi köze nincs az én borotválkozási szokásaimhoz. Azért borotválkozok disznóperzselővel, mert az melegíti és pirospozsgássá teszi az arcom. Ön viszont kaparós zsilettel borotválkozik, és állandóan iszamos a vérétől a fürdőszoba, mert remeg a keze és saját magát kaszabolja össze. Az Ön vallásisal kapcsolatos megnyilatkozásai megleptek. Legjobb tudomásom szerint Mekkában azért forognak a hívők a Kába-kő körül, hogy megakadályozzák azt, hogy Ön a közelébe férkőzzön.
A teknősbékámat sajnos nem áll módomban fésülgetni a kis ezüstfésűvel, mert azt több mint egy éve elküldtem Önnek egy Dulifuli nevezetű nőszemélyért, akit Ön zsírpapírba csomagolt, koporsóba szögezett, de végül is nem küldte el, csak az édesanyját, aki különféle kártyatrükkjeimet tanulmányozta és vesztett a pókeren az Ön számlájára.
Kérem sziveskedjen kedves anyósa tartozását soronkívül kiegyenlíteni, mert a feleségem őfőkecsessége a véreskezű Judit, a Bahamákon szeretne egy saját szigetet.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 12)

Tisztelt L.E.L.
Lapos Efi Lovag.

Az On becses Neje nem ohajt a Bahamakra menni mert On tavaj is a hajogyari szigetekre vitte a Husvet szigetek helyett, mert On nem akarta, hogy a nacsos aszony a rolam keszult gyonyoru szobrokban gyonyorkodjon. Az on kepin igen csak vastag bor leledzik ha azt allitja , hogy on postai utanvettel elkuldte a doglott teknost.Az egesz postat tetuve tettem es nem volt nyoma sem. Dulszinea nevezetu hazsartos kedvesem sirva menekult vissza hozzam amikor az On , porzsolestol es egyeb szepito eljarasoktol pirospozsgas kepit meglatta. azota is reszket szegeny, pedig mar nem is log bele a keze a conectorba. Baj van . Tudomasomra jutott, hogy az on altal kikiserletezett szerkezettel konyitett Kaba kovet on a feje fole emelte, ami nagyszeru mutatvany lett volna, de a hirtelen bekovetkezett aramszunet hatasara, on nagyon lapos lett. A kedves hivok azert keringenk a ko korul, mint a keselyuk , mert biznak abban , hogy legalabb egy cafat kilatszik Onbol es azt marcangolhatnak egy darabig. En mar regen figyelmeztettem Ont hogy ne szorakozzon vallasi erekjekkel es az on szandekat, mar mint, hogy bemutassa ,hogy a kocka el van vetve, nem mindenki nezi jo szemmel.Mr Jumurdzsak, akin on szemleltette a szemtelenseg mibenletet peldaul nagyon haragszik onre. On a kumisz hatasa alatt , csecse bogyo felkialtassal kitepte a fent emlitt uriember jobb szemet, ugy, hogy most a bal szemire is siman ra lehet fogni , hogy jobb mint a jobb amit On Mr Prometeusz keselyuinek adott halapenz helyett. Uram , az On daliasnak emlitett alakja a kaba kove alatt olyan aramvonalas lett hogy ilyen alkatra pancel nem keszul, es on erossen emlekesztet egy futoszonyegre , de majd en utol erem. 

Maradok hu ellensege Cs. Cs./ Csocsi a csodalatos/


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 12)

Csöcsi csodálatos csűrcsavarónak
CsCsCs

Tisztelt Lovag úr,
Ön nyilván valami narkotikumot fogyasztott, és ezért keveri össze a dolgokat. Hitvesem, véreskezű Judit, soha nem mondta, hogy hajóval akar menni a Húsvét-szigetekre, hanem húsvétkor mondta, hogy szigetre akar menni hajóval. Teljesen nyilvánvaló tehát, hogy kérését azonnal teljesítettem.
Készséggel elhiszem, hogy meggondolatlan szülei a Húsvét szigeti szobrokat tekintették meg, mielőtt Önt formázni kezdték.
Az Ön Dulszinea de Dulifuli nevű kedvese sír és remeg az Ön brutalitásától, mert a fölötti dühét, hogy engem nem képes legyőzni, e szerencsétlen és jobb sorsra érdemes úrhölgyön tombolja ki. Szégyellje magát Uram, Ön nem lovag és lovagságával lóvá tett sok jóérzésű embert, akik gyanútlanul hittek Önnek, mint II. Ramszesz fáraó a piramisjátéknak.

kmft


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 12)

Tiszteletlen Efraim Urnak.
Tovabbiakban csak TEFU.

Uram , On hazardirozik. Kisocsem II Ramses valoban kicsitt meghibant amikor On aljas modon ravette a piramis jatekra. Egy nemzet nyogte az on galad tettet. Az Onre jellemzo aljas modon az angol , kekveru arisztokracia neves tagjait egy disznoolol kessel, itt a piros ,hol a piros felkialtassal inzultalta. On beleorult , mert csak kek vert talalt bennuk, viszont a tvban latott reklam alapjan szarnyasbetettel ragasztotta be sebeiket. Az On hitvese, Verskezu es Sokfogu Judith, aki teljes elszigeteltsegben vergodik az on drakoi szigora latt, levelben ertesitett, hogy On mar hetek ota nem szedi be a nyugtatoit, amitol az On Verskezu es Sokfogu Judit nevre halgato becses neja nagyon ideges. On ujabban sokat vicsorog, es csikorgatja a fogait, ami helytelen mert a zomanc megrepedezik es az On szegenyes lovagi fizetesebol, a restauracio nem megvalosithato.

Tisztelettel Csocsi az aggodo


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 12)

Aggódó Csöcsi lovag úrnak
aggondozó

Becstelen sorait megkaptam és pirospozsgás orcám elfehéredett ama szemérmetlen hazugság hallatán, miszerint II. Ramszesz fáraó az Ön kisöccse lett volna. Ez azért hazugság, mert mi nem vagyunk rokonok és II. Ramszesz, akinek apja a boldog emlékezetű I. Ramszesz volt az én ősi családom hírét fényesítették, amit azzal is tudok igazolni, hogy nekem mindig is volt szeszem, Önnek viszont most sincs. A mi családunkban volt borszesz, hajszesz, arcszesz és természetesen Ramszesz is.
Imádott hitvesemet véreskezű Juditot tájékoztattam az Ön által össze-vissza hordott vádakról, ő szemérmes mosolyt küldött felém, lassan lehunyta szeme pilláit, s úgy búgta felém szerelmesen: Na jó, majd kikaparom a szemét és odadobom a téren éhségtől károgó varjúknak. 

kmft


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 12)

Varjas Efraim urnak
Madareteto. 

Ont nem fogja megmenteni a folyamatos halandzsazas. On idaig is igyekezett az en eleslatasomat, porhintessel es egyebb ,lovaghoz nem melto trukokkel rongalni. Vagy azt hiszi hogy az On altal vegbeltukrozesre hasznalt szerkezet, melyet on korabban ontisztogatashoz hasznalt, nem szurja a szemem. Uram en mindent tudok . Meg most is . On csak emlekekbol el, en a jelenbol. On honapok ota a sajat karjat sem tudja folemelni es nekem mindenfele palloslengetesrol hadoval. Uram on erosen emlekeztet Remusz bacsira aki nem azonos Ramszesz faraoval aki a kisocsem. Kerem szedje ossze magat amig megjobban szet nem szorom . 

Maradok aki voltam: Csocsi


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 12)

Elmeháborodott Csöcsi lovagnak

Geriátria, 

Kedves Csöcsi lovag,
én megértem az Ön helyzetét és máris küldtem ápolókat akik kicserélik Ön alatt a pelenkát. Azt a zöld folyadékot pedig nem a kacsába kell önteni, hanem meg kell inni, mert az jót tesz a fortyogó idegeknek, a Főorvos úr is azt mondta, ő csak tuggya, mert naponta ő is beveszi. 
Az Ön gyógyulására még van némi remény. Ön felismerte, hogy én az emlékeimből élek, ami azt jelenti, hogy én emlékezni is képes vagyok, viszont Ön csak a jelent, a popsiját melegítő kakit fogja fel. 
És nagyon kérem Önt, hogy ne rágja a körmét. Az nagyon nem szép dolog.

kmft


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 12)

Kmft Efi Urnak
Kormonfont.

Bemoszeroltam ont a foorvos Urnal aki a falrl leakasztott porral oltoval fog onnek beontest adni. Mivel On meg kepes emlekezni, ez az a szerkezet amivel folfujtak ont a Kaba ko eset utan Kormeimet nem ragom mert az tenyleeg nem ildomos, hnem elesitem ,hogy az on maradek ket szemet kikaparjam. Felvilagositom Ont, hogy On kiskoraban keresztes pok volt, de en levettem a keresztet, hat szemet es hat labat onrol , hogy Vereskezu Judit az On hitvese ne csak csipesszel merjen Onhoz nyulni. Ahelyett, hogy armanykodna , inkabb halas szivvel gondolhatna ram, akiben On a megmentojet tisztelheti, ugyan is en szabaditottam ki budapesti allatkert rovarhazabol.

Csocsi a bogarasz.


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 12)

Csöcsi főrovarász úrnak

Ön ne nevezze magát ki bogarásznak, mert Ön még arra sem képes, hogy egy gyapjaslepkét megkülönböztessen egy szarvasbogártól.
Ön azt hiszi, hogy a bagolylepke huhog.
Ön az orrszarvú bogarat egy szafárin Afrikában kereste.
Ön a háromfogú fémdarazsat fogorvoshoz vitte, mert sokallta a fogait.
Én megértem, hogy Ön engem látni sem kíván, ezért legközelebbi találkozásunkkor kaparódarázzsal (Spheciformes) kapartatom ki az Ön szemeit.

kmft


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 12)

Tisztelt Kormonfont Ur
alias Efike. 

Ha emlekeim nem csalnak, akkor emlekeim nem csalnak. On biologiabol, urologiabol es az egyebb tudomanyokbol mar regen levizsgazott. Eretsegi bizonyitvanyat egy kover libaert vette az ehezo tanarok egyletetol. On iskolat akkor latott amikor onnek azt fenykepen megmutattak, es ez olyan hatassal volt onre mint Savos Etelkara a lugko. On magyaraz nekem a kozismert biologusnak a vasalo es a nyehoce szarmazasarol? On akarja az en gyonyoruseges meleg szurke szemeiet kikapartatni? Uram On akkora tevedesben van , mint Matuska Szilveszter volt amikor azt hitte hogy a casinoban bankot robbant. Az On derekba tort teteme melle hejezett kotablarol fogja az utokor megismerni az On derekbe tort karierjet, ami abbol alt, hogy vedtelen maganyos lovagokba mint a cement belekot. Veget fogok vetni onnek es az utokornak elretento peldaul allitom. Peldaul azt is allitom, hogy az on fejire szorult pancelsisak amit csak hideg vagoval es pajszerral sikerult onrol leszerelni, maradando karosodast okozott az on , amugy is gyurott vonasaiban, amit sajnos a tuzes vasalo sem tudott jobba tenni. Uram en Ont ovva intem , hogy a tukorbe tekintsen , mert a foncsor hanyat homlok fog menekulni ami egy vegyulettol igazan nem varhato el. 


Csocsike az aranyos


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 12)

Forró aranyba öntött Csöcsikének,
az aranyosnak.

Ha emlékeim nem csalnak, az Ön emlékei mindig csalnak.
Önnek annyi köze van a biológiához, hogy a szülei faiskolába járatták, mert az akkori szocializmust építő Magyar Népköztársaság egyetlen tanintézménye sem volt hajlandó felvállalni az Ön oktatását.
Urológiai ismereteit pedig nyilvánvalóan a Bőr,- és Nemibeteggondozó Intézet gyakori látogatásával szerezte.
Ön ne próbálja nekem felhánytorgatni, hogy mint jótét lélek és adakozó mecénás az Éhező Tanárok Egyesületét (ÉTE) Márton napi lúddal támogattam, mert a történelemtanárom Márton András volt. Ebben semmi szégyellnivaló nincs, ön viszont szégyellje magát, mert a templomi perselybe pénz helyett mindig sliccgombot dobott be, vagy buzgó imába mélyedt, amikor a sekrestyés az orra alá dugta csörgetve a perselyét.
Ön odáig süllyedt, hogy felvizezte a misebort és a szenteltvizet is, csupán mexokásból.
Ön az én derékbatört kövem mellé nem fogja odahelyezni a karrieremet, mert ha elmerészkedik végre a vérbaj színterére, akkor én ott mutatni fogok önnek egy balegyenest a jobb szeme alá, és Ön le fog esni a reszkető lábú gebéjéről bele a fűrészporba, mely mohón fogja nyelni az Ön vérét, ha a kardom lesújt. 

kmft


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 12)

Tisztelt Uram

Tisztazuk a dolgokat. Onnek nincs kardja, a fureszport kiarulta fasirt helyett a haji araboknak akik ezert siman ledromedaroztak. on nem tudja megkulomboztetni, melyik a bal vagy a jobb keze, de ez mindegy mert mind a ketto kacska. Onnek nem , hogy tortenelem tanara nem volt , de az ovodaban is kulon ketrecben tartottak mint Mauglit. Maga osszekente az ovono feher macskajat bagarollal es onantol Bagiranak nevezte, amitol az ovono es a macskaja megorult. A bor es nemibeteg gondozot akkor lattam amikor az ujsagok kozoltek a hirt es a fotot , Hogy ont hatalmasra dagadt herekkel beszallitottak . a kesobbiek fojaman derult ki , hogy a tulzasba vitt Here bere fogadom , tobbe vissza nem adom cimu tarsasjatek kozben Vereskezu Judit gyozott.Kerem kezeltesse magat

Csocsi a legenda


----------



## Judit (2006 Január 12)

Tisztelt Csöcsi lovag!

Olvasva fenti sorait, arra az elhatátorásra jutottam, hogy felvétetem önt a műtéti előjegyzésembe. Úgy értesültem, hogy az ön látása erősen megromlott és okkal-ok nélkül könnyezik.
Ezt a problémát megoldandó a teljes szemeltávolítást javasolom önnek.
Kérem jelenjen meg holnap délelött a rendelőmben, hogy a műtét részleteit és a paraszolvencia összegét megbeszélhessük. 
Örömmel értesítem arról, hogy széles műszemgolyó szemszín skálával rendelkezem. Azt ajánlom, hogy a protézis színét még a műtét elött válassza ki, mert a műtőasztal elhagyása után reklamációt nem fogadok el! 

Maradok őszinte híve, érfestő specialistája és műkedvelő szemésze

Judit


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 12)

Kedves Vereskezu Judit

Az en szemeimet on csak akkor kaparinthatja kezbe amikor mar nekem sincs ra szuksegem. On muteni akar, pedig meg a brasoi apropecsenye elkeszitesevel is gondjai vannak. Onacsoskiskegyedsege szemeivel sincs minden rendben mert on szemrebbenes nelkul hozzament Trubadur Staubhoz, / alneven TEFU/ aki mint koztudott hazasag szedelgo , ami nincs osszefugesben magas vernyomasaval. Kerem tegyen le a szemeimrol mert mar nyomom oket. Maradok oszinte hive, es Efi halala utan keroje .

Csocsi a szivtipro


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 12)

Az Ön aljas és nemtelen vádjaira csak annyit kívánok hozzátenni, hogy értem még az állatok is rajonganak.
Csatolás megtekintése 2582
Mint jól látható, az óvónőm fehér macskája nincs összekenve bagarollal, Ön viszont bagarollal Bagaméri fagylaltját kente össze és a Városliget összes gyermeke fagylaltmérgezést kapott Ön miatt.
Ez alkalommal volt Ön a Bőr,- és Nemibeteggondozó Intézetben, mert Szalmon Ellától többet kapott, mint várt.
Szeretném szives figyelmét felhívni, hogy a Társadalombiztosító nem finanszírozza az Ön szemműtétjét, melyet másodállásban a feleségem műtőjében én fogok elvégezni, szabályszerű hüvelykujjas szemkitolás által. Az üvegszem behelyezését az üregbe a nejem végzi el.

kmft
​


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 12)

Uram! Az On Neje csak ne turkaljon az en uregeimben . Fuj! A fenti kepen a tigris epen az on torkat akarja elharapni de into szavaim hatasara megkegyelmezett onnek. Elnezest kell , hogy kerjek a formabontasert , de hirtelen felindultam.


----------



## Judit (2006 Január 12)

Tisztelt szívtipró lovag úr!

Nem tudom mi kifogása van az operatőr (férjuram) személyét illetően. A hüvelykujjas szemkitolás koronázatlan bajnoka, az érzéstelenítés nagymestere. Ha mégis úgy érezné, hogy az én kezeim között nagyobb biztonságban lenne, vigasztalja az a tudat, hogy én leszek az elsőasszisztens. 
Természetesen kívánságára minden testüregében elhelyezhetünk egy-egy kacsintós szemgolyót. 
Köszönöm kedves ajánlatát az esetleges megözvegyülésem esetére, de férjuram kitűnő egészségnek örvend, hála a reggeli svédtornának és a napi több párbajnak, melyet megvív.


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 12)

Judit írta:


> Természetesen kívánságára minden testüregében elhelyezhetünk egy-egy kacsintós szemgolyót.


Egy ember reggel felébred, az éjjeliszekrényről lekapja a poharat és egy hajtásra kiüríti. A pohárban azonban benne volt a felesége éjszakára kivett üvegszeme.
Másnap elmegy az orvoshoz, hogy valami nyomja a végbelét.
Az orvos letölatja vele a gatyát és benéz, majd felkiált:

" Megáll a tudomány,
megáll az ész !
Ebből a lyukból
valaki kinéz "

:shock:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Január 12)

kukucs


----------



## andika (2006 Január 12)

Szedjétek össze magatokat fiúk, a Judit egyre jobb!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 13)

Juditbol majd kiszerelem a fotengejt es a hajszalrugot


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 13)

Ha csak ránézel is az asszonyra, mehecc megásni a sírodat :evil: 
Neked semmi sem szent, te átok ?
Most csináltattam Juditba új hajszálrugót, mert késett, úgyhogy te ne szereld ki, mert megint nem lesz pontos.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 13)

Majd vesek a homlokara egy pontot, es pontos lessz. Mit vagy ugy oda? Raersz nem?:33:


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 13)

A nejem nem hindu, úgy hogy te ne véss neki semmi pontot a homlokára, mert különben én egy Mauserrel pontozom meg a homlokod :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 13)

Most mit vagy ugy oda? Ha azt mondom, hogy neki pont ott nincs semmi akkor az a baj. Hat legyen . Megyek vesni, es tedd le azt az egereszot, mert folebred a macskad es megsertodik , hogy leselejtezted


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 13)

Széttiporlak, mint tyúk a töreket :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 13)

Lefejellek, mint vakond a kutkavat


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 13)

Összetörlek, mint varjú a diót :evil:


----------



## Judit (2006 Január 13)

csocsike írta:


> Juditbol majd kiszerelem a fotengejt es a hajszalrugot


Csöcsikém, te csak ne piszkálgasd az én tengelyemet!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 13)

De piszkalom, es ne szolj bele Neked tengelyferdulesed van amit az Efitol kaptal karacsonyra, meg izles ferdulesed is mert az Efi olyan csunya, ha a halal meglatja, magaba rantja a kaszat


----------



## Judit (2006 Január 13)

Az én tengelyemről van szó, úgyhogy beleszólok!  
Irígy vagy a karácsonyi ajándékomra? Ha jól viselkedsz jövőre te is kaphatsz. :4:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 13)

Nem koll Akkora az orrod, hogy a kaszkadőr mókus 5 zsák mogyoróért nem mászná meg.:4:


----------



## Judit (2006 Január 13)

Micsodaaaaaaaaaaa?????!!!!
Most lefordultam a székről a röhögéstől, mivel éppen mogyorót eszek.


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Január 13)

Azért a mogyoróból hagyjál a Mókusnak is!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 13)

Judit írta:


> Micsodaaaaaaaaaaa?????!!!!
> Most lefordultam a székről a röhögéstől, mivel éppen mogyorót eszek.


 


Tudom, hallatszott mert csamcsogsz is


----------



## Judit (2006 Január 13)

Csúúúúnya!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 13)

En szep vagyok ez egy alaphelyzet. Az hogy neked nincs izlesed mert hozzamantel az Efihez, ez is alaphelyzet


----------



## Karsay István (2006 Január 13)

Melta is éppen nálunk "csámcsog" éppen, illetve remélem fog csámcsogni, mert Ibolya csinált egy kis pizzát!  

Együtt fogunk fogyózni ma este!!!


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 13)

csocsike írta:


> En szep vagyok ez egy alaphelyzet. Az hogy neked nincs izlesed mert hozzamantel az Efihez, ez is alaphelyzet


Az alaphelyzet az, hogy fáj a fogad a nejemre, de nemsokára csak a helye fog fájni. :evil: De nagyon !!! Mert meghajtalak, mint Singer a varrógépet :,,:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 13)

Osztozzunk, a fele Judit a tied. es nem piszkalom a te reszed


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 14)

Nem osztozom ! Szétszedlek, mint bolond a zsebórát :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 14)

Smuczig dog, foljelentelek haracsolasertes illegalis husaru rejtegeteseert


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 14)

Nem is vagyok smucig :12:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 14)

De dog az igen\\m/


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 14)

:evil::66:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 14)

Vettem neked egy gyonyoru voroshangyabojt. Most eheztetem oket, hogy nagyobb orommel fogadjanak. Elviszem Dulszineat melozni aztan jovok es ledarallak , borsot torok az orrod ala aztan kisutlek fasirtnak. A kutyam atkereszteltem Efinek es gyakran verem azota


----------



## andika (2006 Január 14)

csocsike írta:


> Vettem neked egy gyonyoru voroshangyabojt. Most eheztetem oket, hogy nagyobb orommel fogadjanak. Elviszem Dulszineat melozni aztan jovok es ledarallak , borsot torok az orrod ala aztan kisutlek fasirtnak. A kutyam atkereszteltem Efinek es gyakran verem azota


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 14)

csocsike írta:


> A kutyam atkereszteltem Efinek es gyakran verem azota


El is hiszem mert gonosz vagy és brutális.

Szegény kutya, csak sír hogy csattan
a bikacsök bőre a hátán
nem is kutya a szerencsétlen
csak szenvedő áldozati bárány
:evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 14)

Kutya ez Uram, s nem barany
Az On nevet ,buszken viseli,
Reszemrol, csak hiu abrand,
hogy Ont, labon vizeli.


On elesett ember lett,
Teste most csupasz tetem,
Ha testet nem is, de lelket, 
kutyammal etetem.
:111:


----------



## andika (2006 Január 14)

Egyre jobbak vagytok,már versben párbajoztok, mi lesz ezután?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 14)

Mar csak monolog, mert Efi elverzik


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 14)

andika írta:


> Egyre jobbak vagytok,már versben párbajoztok, mi lesz ezután?


Drámát írok Csöcsi lovag kínhaláláról a Vérmezőn :ugras:


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 14)

csocsike írta:


> Mar csak monolog, mert Efi elverzik



*Ebszonett*

Nem leszek én ma vértelen,
karcolás sincs a vértemen.
Megmondta rég egy bölcs rebe,
hogy korcs kutya az Ön ebe.

Önnek úgy is jó, hogy ha korcs,
s a gatyája sem tiszta gyolcs,
s Ön még azt is csak nézi el,
ha korcs kutyája bevizel.

farkát behúzza úgy vonyít
fülét lecsapva sunnyog el
postást még meg sem harapott

s elszalad, ajtót Ön ha nyit
de a kajáért esdekel
akkor is, ha mindent kapott.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 14)

On , kutyamat ,korcsnak nevezte,
Kerem azonnal vonja vissza,
Sirni fog, mint Nema Levente,
Mikor kutyam az On veret issza.

Marcang lett az uj neve,
Az Onet nem birta tovabb
Levetette mint pupjat a teve,
S levizelte az On lovat.

On lehet, hogy mosolyog,
Utoljara teszi,
kutyam orultken morog
midon az On majat eszi.


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 14)

*Ebszonett II.*

Az Ön kutyája biz'a korcs
és nem érdekel, ha morog
hidegen hagy az új neve,
s közömbös az, ha vicsorog.

Lehet, hogy levizelt egy képet
amin a táltosom legel
de közelében biztos nem járt
mert nem viselte volna el

a rúgást amit lovam
kóbor ebekbe már rugott.
Az Ön ebét listára tettem.

Előbb végzek vele magam,
azután majd Önnel legott !
E harcra életem feltettem.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 14)

Az On elete lyukas garast sem er
mint hu tarsa az aranyer
mint koldus az alamizsnaert, 
esedezni fog a puszta eletert.
:66:


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 14)

Nekem valóban van erem
aranytól csillog végbelem,
Ön bezzeg zálogba járt,
és ott árulta áruját

amely csak futtatott volt
s nem arany. Ezért a zálogbolt
Önnek utat mutatott. Mi több,
rendőrt hívtak, de Ön mexökött.

S fut azóta is. Kezében a fara,
a fara közepén a hamis aranya
s a csimbókon csüng és morog
az Ön korcs és hamis agara.


----------



## andika (2006 Január 14)

Efike írta:


> Drámát írok Csöcsi lovag kínhaláláról a Vérmezőn :ugras:


 
A dráma?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 14)

Valoban voltam zaloghazban
S az on nevet foglaltam imaba
De ismertek Ont, s igy kinevettek
Gazdagulasom ugyeben egy lepest sem tettek.

On allandoan parbajt emleget,
kerem, ne keritsen ennek tul nagy feneket
Parbaj itt csak akkor lehet ,
Ha a regit elfelejti,s kezd uj eletet.


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 15)

:shock:

Nem értem, hogy lehet Ön
párbajok tisztes őre,
ha műbőrből készült tucatdarab
a családi kutyabőre
Családfáját egy asztalos
vágta ki körfűrésszel,
ezért nem rendelkezik Ön
a párbajhoz kellő ésszel.
De most már nincsen visszaút
a harchoz ragaszkodom.
Elválasztani a törzsétől fejét
a kardommal én fogom.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 15)

On bena gyerek,
A sarokban csondessen nyekereg
parbajrol almodik, de menni sem tud
s on helyett is a szomszed dug.

Megkovult osleny, reg kipusztult allat
Az en kutyaboromnel, jobbat nem kivanhat
Eredeti mubor, a legdragabb fajta,
Ha onnek nem tetszik, on le van szarva


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 15)

Kit párbajban legyőztem
soha nem utáltam
úrral, martalóccal
megvívni kiálltam

Igy hát az sem zavar,
ha Önnek a vára
bélsárból készült,
s szarul van csinálva.

Fülem meg se hallja
az ök szitokhalmát
Ön mint Don Quiote
kergeti a malmát

Ne a szája járjon
rántsa ki a szablyát
és ne csodálkozzon,
ha torkát elszabják.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 15)

Kedves Hibbant Ur.

Uram, elkpeszto informaciokat szereztem be Onrol, ket hamozott hobozliert. On kantatat irt a Korbren all egy kislanyka, es az Edda - Kor kozepen allok cimu muvebol citerara es tarogatora. On az oruletbe kergette a Harshegyi idegszanatorium bobon ugyi foeloadojat amikor uj, zenei alkotasat, es az e havi bonbonpenzt eljatszotta. Sajnalattal kozlom onnel, hogy mai napi piszkalodasaim szorvanyossak lesznek, tekintettel arra, hogy a nemzetkozi uszoda napok alkalmabol szemeim konyben usznak, es igy Isten kegyes akaratabol , az on altal kobaltaval es mamutcsontal vesett antiszocialis uzeneteit csak hosszas zokogas utan tudom a szemetbe hajitani. Uram, ha latnam , megvernem, a billentyuzetet mar csak szag utan ismerem fel, Peldaul a Delete gombnak Efi szaga van. 
Maradok tisztelettel az on sirdogalo, feher pallosu ellenfele
Csocsi a szomoru.


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 15)

Tisztelt Lovag Úr,
őszintén sajnálom, hogy Ön ismét talált egy nevetséges kifogást a párbaj/vérbaj elhalasztására. Ön ezzel eljátszotta minden esélyét, hogy a párbajban esetleg nyerjen, megkaphassa a királylány keszkenőjét, amivel megtörölhette volna a szemét. Ön azonban eljátszotta a fehér szakállú piros király és a makk felső bizalmát és arra sem érdemesítem, hogy egy tök nyolcassal íbereljem meg. Be fogom perelni Önt, mert az Ön szemében nyitott magánuszoda egyáltalán nem felel meg a nemzetközi uszodai szabványnak, nincs mentőöv és úszómester síppal, dobbal és nádi hegedűvel.
Kikérem magamnak, hogy Ön hazug vádakkal illessen ország és világ előtt. Én nem kantatát írtam, hanem opust, nem a a Korbren all egy kislanyka, es az Edda - Kor kozepen allok cimu muvekre, hanem Bartók: Este a székelyeknél villanyoltás után és Fenyő: Csavard fel a szőnyeget a Centrumban c. művekből, nem citerara es tarogatora, hanem villanycsengőre és okarinára, de a többi stimmel.
Ön mélyen megsértett engem azzal, hogy üzeneteimet antiszociálisnak minősíti, ezért Önt megátkozom.
(Ne vöröshagymával borogasd a szemed, hanem kamillával ***)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 15)

Uram, en borogattam. Sajnos a szomszedunkat Klotildnak hivtak, Kamillaert a varos masik vegere kellet menni. Amikor kamilla ferje megtudta, hogy mit akarok a felesegevel, az oruletbe kergetett de en jol elfutottam. Be kell hogy lassa hogy ilyen korulmenyek kozott kamillat nem tudom a fejemre boritani, mert megrug a ferje. Arrol nem ohajtok kulon eszmecseret folytatni, hogy hany bonbon gyarat tehetett az illeto gyogyvirag tonkre, de Rezgo Nyarfa, karcsu nadszal hozza kepest. Ha esetleg a duhos tulajdonosa gyogykezeles celjaira kolcson adta volna , en most ugy neznek ki, mint On, miutan a taltossa kikialtott rozzant teveje az on fejire ult.:8: ***


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 15)

Tisztelt lovag úr,
Önnél erősen hat a mai nap a gyógyszer és mellékhatásai is vannak. Szabadjon felhívni becses figyelmét, hogy a tevét, melyet Ön ajándékozott nekem ( három púpú és öt lábú ) kantáron kell a levegőben tartani, mert elől van négy lába, hátul egy és a mellső lábai mindig összekuszálódnak és pofáraesik. Ön nagyon jól tudta, hogy eme tevével miért ajándékozott meg születésnapomra. Még az ajándék mögött is az Ön aljas gondolatai voltak a szeretet helyett. 
De én átláttam Önön, mint a felvizezett sörön és nem ültem rá, hanem magánállatkertemben mutogatom jó pénzért, hogy valami hasznom is legyen az Ön rusnya ajándékából. A teve ráadásul iszonyúan kíváncsi, hátul is van szeme és a homlokán kilenc füle nőtt. Mindez az Ön bűne, mert Hvang Vu-szuktól kapott genetikai információk szerint dolgozott, rettenetesen kontár módon.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 15)

Tisztelt Tevegelo Ur

On szamolni sem tud es nem tudja megkulomboztetni a lanctalpas harci tevet, a het es fel potyos katica bogartol. Tudom , hogy a teve pusztan azert novesztett hatul is szemet, mert Ont mindig szemmel kell tarani, ugyan is sokat olalkodik a teve hatuljanal. E gyonyoru joszagnak azert van 3 pupja mert ketto csak ugy not neki , a harmadik meg On , mert on meg a teve hatan is pup. Tudomasomra jutott, hogy amikor on meglatogatta a Dalai Lamat, On siman ledromedarozta amikor rajott hogy ott is csak egy pup szerepet tolti be. Uram, eloxidaltam a szemem*** Sikerult eredeti hypermangant szereznem, es most ugy nezek ki mint akit nagyon megvertek, de ez jo, mert meg a szomszed is hozott palinkat a lila szemem lattan. Lehet hogy a masikat is bekenem , hatha azert is adnak.
Maradok az On megfagyott hive Csocsi a vacogos


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 15)

Ön alávaló, sőt az alá is egy kicsit tisztelt Lovag Úr. Orvosi látleleteket szereztem be az Ön által zaklatott szerencsétlen tevéről. Ön aljasul, pedofil ösztöneit tombolta ki a szerencsétlen állatkán, amelyik még védekezni sem tudott, mert ha a hátsó egyetlen lábával rúg, akkor rögtön seggreesik. Dr. Róth Arzén osztályos állatorvos és szülész szakvéleménye szerint a serdülőkorában hozzám került teve szellemileg is sérült a sok veréstől és nemi erőszaktól amit Önnél elszenvedett. A tevegyerekről természetesen fotó is készült, bizonyítandó az Ön brutalitását.
Csatolás megtekintése 2720​


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 16)

Efraim Martaloc Urnak. / EMU/

Uram, mit tett avval a szerencsetlen tevevel? Miert kellett attuszkolnia a tu fokan? Hallatlan. On probal engem moszerolni teve-ugyilleg? On aki egy homokozoban not fol a tevevel? Mit akar on evvel az 5 labbal, Uram on haromig sem tud szamolni mert lekaszabolom kozben.A Somloi Galuska csalad sirva konyorog ,hogy vessek veget onnek, mert szegyent hozott a kisebbik lanyukra akirol On azt hitte hogy a nagyobbik, mert On a tomegvonzasbol indult ki es a kerulet kiszamitasanal , angyalfoldnel megakadt. Uram , On sugarveszelyes. Az on sugara fojton no. ezaltal az On tomegvonzasa is . Tudosok hada foglalkozik a kerdessel, hogy on foldhoz ragdt, vagy a fold ragadt onhoz. A Magyarsag eredete is ketsegesse valt mert ilyen sugarral a Vereckei szoroson On mint Tas Huba vagy Tohotom nem fert be ezert telepult israelbe. Uram , mint a satelit kepeken vilagossan latszik, On mezitelenul ,torokulesben ul a mezon, es varja a vakondot. Szegyelje magat. On nem lovag, de meg nem is teveg. On a tengert is holtra verte, ezert a hagai birosagon bejelentest tettem. Turistak ezrei orultek bele , hogy nem tudtak vizbe fulladni, es kenytelenek voltak az On taltosatol szarmazo kumiszt fogyasztani, melyrol a KOJAL megallapitasai szeint verhast, belferget es kozepfulto gyulladast lehet kapni. On tonkre tette az Israeli idegen forgalmat , ezzel az orszagot a csod szelere sodorta. Szeretett minisztere komaba fexik mert megkostolta az on sztrapacskajat. Uram A gonoszsag mertekegysege ezentul egy Mega Efi. Barmi rosz tortenik a vilagban es rakerdeznek ,ki csinalta? A valaszhoz automatikussan hozzateszik , Mega Efi.

Ilyen elozmenyek utan , ont ingyen es bermentve fogom leoldosni puszta kezzel. panceljat egyszeru golbus konzevnyitoval kinyitom es az on verzo tetemet Marcang nevre halgato verebemmel folzabaltatom.

Csocsi a galamblelku.


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 16)

Galamblelkű Csöcsi lovagnak

Tisztelt Lovag Úr !
Az Ön legutóbbi üzenetét megkaptam és figyelmesen összetéptem. Az Ön által egymás után leírt értelmetlen szavak tömkelegéből egyetlen értelmes és igaz mondatot találtam, miszerint a Holt tengert én vertem agyon. Ez igaz. Önt is én fogom agyonverni, mert Ön a Graboplast gyártmányű műkutyabőrével nem méltó arra, hogy megdárdázzam, csak arra, hogy megdádázzam. Az Ön korcs ebe először akkora rúgást fog kapni, hogy Ausztrália keleti strandjánál landol (*MÉLYVÍZ ! CSAK ÚSZÓKNAK* ) ahol a cápák szoktak reggelizni. Másodjára az Ön jó sorsra már érdemtelen pókos lábú éhenkórász gebéjét ütöm fejbe a kopjám nyelével, mely ütéstől 180 fokban meg fog fordulni a hossztengelye körül és mind a négy lábát felül helyezi el.A tetemből lókolbászt csináltatok és eladom Pitti főhercegnek. Harmadszorra az Ön Globus konzervbe csomagolt még mozgó tetemét veszem kezelésbe és addig ütöm, amíg helyes kis olajos szardíniás doboz alakját ölti. Ezt eladom egy eszkimó boltosnak és az Ön teteme ott fog dideregni a polcon, mert az eszkimók nem esznek konzervhalat. 

kmft


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 17)

Tisztelt kormonfont Ur

Tisztelettel kozlom Onnel, hogy kutyam , kiirtotta az Ausztral partoknal regelizo capakat/ MELYVIZ CSAK USZOKNAK / Uram , en tegnap delutan csinaltam Onnek atomtengert. Tudomasomra jutott ugyanis, hogy on vasarolt ket atomtengeralatjarot, es igy legalabb tudja hasznalni oket. Azert elkepzeltem amint az On hajoi felhuzott z rozsaszin rakott szoknyaban hogy nehogy vizes legyen, osonnak a tenger alatt ,balett cipore huzott kalucsniban , ami csak ugy lehetseges, hogy On ellopta az altalam kifejlesztett antigravitacios kenocsot, es bekente a tengert vele. Ha a kenocs hatasa elmulik az egesz nedu az On hajoinak a nyakaba szakad es eros beazas kovetkezteben az on , sarokba hajitott zoknia is vizes lessz. Felhivom szives figyelmet, hogy a tenger nyakbaszakadasat a CSEB nem fedezi, ezert nallam On kulon biztositast kothet.Termeszetessen Onre szabott jutanyos aron.

Csocsi a feltalalo:evil:


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 17)

Mélyen (japán árok ) tisztelt Feltaláló Úrnak

Lovagom,
könnyekig meghatódtam az Ön nemes tettén, miszerint két atomtengert is csináltatott nekem, de fájdalom az általam üzemeltetett tengeralattjárók a környezetvédők támadásai miatt már nem üzemelnek atommeghajtással, hanem tejbegrízzel, amit puddinggá alakít át a találmányom és a reakcióból nyeri atengeralattjáró az energiát és az okszigént.
Helyreigazitási pert akasztok az Ön nyakába viszont ama kijelentése miatt, miszerint én elloptam volna az Ön kutatóintézete által kifejlesztett antigravitációs kenőcsöt, mely egyébként oly annyira hatástalan, hogy amikor el akartam emelni, a földhöz ragadt. 

kmft


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 17)

Tisztelt Uram

Az On altal a kinai piacon vasarolt ,hamis es olcso antgravitacios kenocsot , a hajara kenheti, az sem fog kihullani tole On, korara valo tekintettel mar megtanulhatta volna, hogy olcso husnak hig a leve, ezert csak az eredeti Made in Csocsi markajelzessel ellatott termek hatasos. Az a szomoru teny, hogy az on altal folajanlott szines gyongyok es a ket doglott teve nem fedezi a kenocs ellenerteket, az csak az on sajnalatos kabzsisagat bizonyitja. Folterjesztettem Ont a Harpagon, es a Pato Pal erdemerem sztrapacska fokozatanak varomanyosai koze. Az On altal , kakaos tejbegrizzel uzemeltetett atomtenger alatt jaro szerkezetet, a teheneszek orszagos szovetsegenek javaslatara kivonjuk a forgalombol, ugyan is egy orai uzemeltetese anyi tejet emeszt fel amenyit az On altal elkepzelt uj europa orszagai egyutesen sem tudnak fedezni. Itt ragadom meg az alkalmat, hogy az On altal terjesztett terkepet kozszemlere tegyem, ahol tisztan lathato, hogy on a Magyar nemzet, a Fules es a Ludas Matyi alnok ellensege. 

Maradok tiszteletlen ellenfele Csocsi a tudos.


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 17)

Lovagom,
eme térkép valószínűleg [SIZE=-1]Zheng He kínai admirális által készült egyetlen példány, mellyel megelőzte korát és Kolombuszt, valamint az 63-as buszt. 
[/SIZE]


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 17)

Uram, szomoru hirt kozlok Onnel. Ez itt tananyag:66:


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 17)

csocsike írta:


> Uram, szomoru hirt kozlok Onnel. Ez itt tananyag:66:


:shock: Lovagom,csak nem szaggatta ki durva újjaival a gyerek iskolai térképéből a lapokat ? Kénytelen vagyok a legszigorúbb megrovásban részesíteni az Ön magaviseletét. Ha Ön összeszaggatja a felnövekvő ifjuság számára állami közpénzből nyomtatott magas színvonalú ( és szines ) térképeket, akkor nincs mit csodálkozni azon, ha valaki Albertirsára készül és a Fülöp szigeteken köt ki. Az Ön szennyes tevékenysége magyarázatot ad arra a sok eltűnt leányra, akiket a rend buzgó őrei azóta is hiába keresnek és csellengő névvel illetik őket. Tehát eme ifju leányok is az Ön által szétszaggatott térképből tanulták a földrajzot.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 17)

Tiszteletlen Efraim Urnak
Neveloo intezet, magan zarka.

On ne probalja a nyakamba varni az On tulajdonaban levo terkepeszeti hivatal agymoso tevekenyseget. On elore megfontolt szandekkal aljas indokbol elkovetett nep butitast vegez amit konyvegetessel tetez. vagy tagadja e On, hogy elegette a Budapesti allat es novenykert altal a hecsedli lekvar nemi elterol keszult negyreszes dokumentazcio elegeteset. Szegyelje magat, mert mas ugy sem fogja.Az eltevedt es megtevedt lanykakrol meg jobb ha halgat, mert elarulom Vereskezu Juditnak, hony On attert a tobnejeuseget engedelyezo vallasra es kulon haremet tart font az interpol altal keresett leanygyermekek aktiv reszvetelevel. On , mint koztudott a bikacsok hasznalatatol sem riad vissza, ha szexualis vagyai kielegiteserol van szo. Keszuljon a halara.


Csocsi a nemes lovag.


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 17)

Kedves Lovagom,
gratulálok az új barátnőjéhez ! Vélelmezem, hogy Ön és barátnője a 69-es formulát alkalmazzák. :twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 17)

Kedves lovagom ez itt az on lovaginaja , nem kell szegyelnie, van aki forron szereti, mi megertoek vagyunk:33:


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 17)

Ahogy gondolod ! Én mindenesetre tájékoztatom Juditot erről az újabb vádról, és ahogy ismerem, a szivedet a szemeden keresztül fogja kikaparni :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 17)

Nezze Efi Ur. En diszkret vagyok, ha megfizetnek. En nem szolok az On kedvessen vereskezu nejenek es On ennek fejiben kuld nekem egy ki jofele szilva palinkat. Igy ezt az ugyet a lovagiassag szabalyai szerint a szonyeg ala soporhetjuk.


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 17)

Szó nem lehet semmiféle takarításról, különben is Ön ellopta a varázsszőnyegemet, és nincs mi alá és mit söpörni. A söprőt meg az Andi lopta el, mert azzal gyakorolja a repülést. 
Az Ön szemműtétje már régóta esedékes, tehát semmiképpen nem áll szándékomban hitvesem, a véreskezű Judit nagyságos asszonyt meggátolni abban, hogy a szemein keresztül megcirógassa az Ön szivét :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 17)

Uram! On gatlastalan, Onhoz kepest az irigy honajmirigy egy joindulatu daganat. Nyirkos a kezem , ha az on abrazata az eszembe jut. Kozolje veres es mosdatlan kezu arajaval, ha megkornyekezi a szememet, akkor en szemtelenkedni fogok onacsagaval es annak nem lesz jo vege.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 22)

hahahahaaaa


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 22)

Uram én óhaját közöltem hitvesemmel,
hogy Ön szem nélkül majd szemtelenkedik,
de nőm, a hű, a drága, édes mégis
úgy döntött, hogy nekiveselkedik
az Ön szemének, s tíz hosszú körömmel
az Ön fejébe két üreget kapar
és kacag majd, ha Ön fején a gézzel
a műtét után szemtelenkedni akar.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 22)

On, s kedves Neje, 
Kinek sosem leszek en mar veje
Ki szememre palyazik
s kozben csendessen anyazik.

Mint szornyu atok,
nehezedek ratok
Te vedekezni sem birsz,
ezert parbajra sem hivsz.

Hova lett a tuz szemeidbol, 
a kard is kihull ven kezeidbol
fogad kihult, arcod ranc,
megvenultel, s hol a tanc?

Sirod asom, keszulodj,
halal lessz a nagyszulod
nem fogsz sokat szenvedni
ha a szemed szedem ki.

:11:


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 22)

Térdemig nőtt már Uram a szakállam,
a párbaj színterén Önre annyit vártam.
Váram falaiból kihullott a homok,
fényes lovagvárból maradtak csak romok.
A rozsda megette damaszkuszi kardom,
ha nincsen már kardom, hüvelyét sem tartom.
Mindez Ön miatt van, Ön volt ki áltatott,
a párbaj helyétől mindig messze futott,
hogy ha megbeszéltük, én mindig ott vártam
de Ön helyett csupán a postást találtam.
Ezért úgy döntöttem, hogy szemműtét után
Önt majd ide tolják kerekes taligán,
felragasztják Önt egy hintaló hátára,
ha tetszik, ha nem, induljon csatába.


----------



## Judit (2006 Január 22)

Tisztelt -jelenleg még szemmel rendelkező, de mégis szemtelen- Csöcsi lovag!

Sajnálattal vettem tudomásul, hogy az általam kijelölt műtéti időpontban ön nem jelent meg rendelőmben. A műtéti team (Efikém és én) teljes készenlétben várta önt. Tisztelettel közlöm önnel, hogy kénytelen vagyok kiszámlázni a felmerült költségeket és a kieső jövedelmünket is. 
Hogy ne érjen az a vád, miszerint nem vagyok humánus, felajánlok egy újabb időpontot. 
Értesültem, hogy újabban szívproblémái is vannak, tehát azt is megoldanám egy ülésben. A szemproblémája miatt a szív megközelítése nem medián sternotomiában, vagy thoracotomiában történne, hanem a szemén keresztül. A sikeres műtét -és saját- érdekében, jó lenne, ha kikölcsönözné a Sobotta-féle anatómiai atlaszt a Viagara Falls-i könyvtárból, mivel transorbitalisan még nem végeztem ilyen műtétet. 

A viszontlátásra: Judit


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 22)

Tisztelt Fősebész és I. o. Hitves
részére

Szív,- és szemkaparászati Műtő
II. emelet balra

Alulírott hivatalosan igazolom, hogy alsócsöcsi és felsőcsöcsi Csöcsi lovag valóban szívbeteg.
Egyik nap szív, másnap beteg.
Kérem fenti bejelentésem és igazolásom szives tudomásulvételét.

kmft


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 22)

Tisztelt hazaspar , kontarek.
Kedves Judit nagyaszony. Tovabbiakban Ont csak kurazsi mamanak fogom szolitani.Latnoki kepessegem megcsonkitasara tett kiserleteivel on feltetlenul kierdemelte ezt a megszolitast. Az On szikelengetoi tehetsegerol legendak keringenek a fold korul amit kezdo csillagaszok ismeretlen repulo targyaknak/ IRT / minositettek Es orszagos legvedelmi riadot rendeltek el.Az On hirneve vetekszik Dr Mengelevel es a csodaszarvassal, mert hogy az On rozsdas szikeje is ebbol a kinai piacon vasarolt nemes fembol keszult. A magyar Orvosi Kamara Mekk Elek dijal kituntetett erfertozo matronaja, aki mellett csak a felsuket ,megvenult Efraim lovag maradt meg, de o is csak azert mert jartanyi ereje sincs. Ezert csak szemeivel tud masfele tekingetni, es e szuros tekintettol a falra hanyt tegnapi borsoleves is lepereg Onok ugy illenek egymashoz mint a fekete magasszaru barna felcipo a pepita nyakkendohoz. Onok elvalaszthatatlanok. Efi lovag oly gorcsossen kapaszkodik Onbe,hogy az Onok elvalasztasara torteno mindennemu kiserlet, muteti eljarasnak minosul. Ezert kellett az Onok reszere ketszemelyes pancelt beszerezni, melyet a ketot fizet , egyet kap mozgalom kereteben a zugtloi kismocsar aruhaz, gyermekosztalyan egy avas napolyiert csereltunk.Bonuszkent , Efi lovag kulon landzsa hegyezot is kapott amivel regebben csak ceruzat lehetett hegyezni, de makrancos Efi megnyugtatasara , beleegyeztunk, hogy neki versatil tipusu landzsaja van, de abbol is kivettuk a hegyet, mert nem tudna folemelni. Draga Kurazsi mami. Kerem cserljen pelenkat gyakrabban Efi lovagon, mert dogszagra gyul az eji vad, es Onoknek nincs allattartasi engedelye, ezert kellett az Igen melyen tisztelt Efi lovag doglott taltosat, egy herelt hintaloval helyetesiteni. 

Tisztelettel Csocsi a marvanyarcu


----------



## Judit (2006 Január 22)

Tisztelt Márványarcú lovag!

Szívből remélem orcája nem azért vette fel a márványsápadt színt, mert kézhezkapta az általunk kiküldött számlát.  
A Judit nagyasszony megszólítást teljesen helyénvalónak érzem, a "Kurázsi mama" és egyéb markotányosnős megszólítások a fülem mellett mennek el. 
Igen, ön jól informált, az én szikelengetői képességem a távoli galaxisokban is jól ismert. Éppen ezért nem értem húzódozását a műtéttel kapcsolatban. 
Meglepetésnek tartogattam a műtét elötti pillanatokra, de inkább most mutatnám be önnek a nálunk vendégeskedő aneszteziológus doktort, aki önt fogja altatni. Ezért kértem önt, hogy hosszabbítsa meg olvasójegyét a helyi könyvtárban és vegye ki a humán anatómia atlaszt, mivel doktorunk egy kis hiányossággal rendelkezik a humanoid lények anatómiájában.
Reméljük ezek után kellemes lesz az álma, és remegve várja a műtét napját. 
Mottónk: "A beteg halálát megvető bátorsággal dolgozunk!"

Alázatos szolgája: Judit


----------



## andika (2006 Január 22)

Nagyon jól csinálod Judit asszony,lassan jobb vagy mint a fiúk!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 22)

Tisztelt Markotyanos Judit
Sintertelep


Megkaptam az on nagybecsu levelet, es egy hanyag mozdulattal a szemetbe dobtam. Hogy On mit enged el a tapsi fulei mellett az maganugy, es itt maganugyekkel nem foglalkozunk. Az On altal keszitett felvetelen tisztan latszik a szakavatatlan kez munkaja. Festobol lett mar politikus, de erfestobiol plasztikai sebesz, arrol meg nem hallottam. Az , hogy on a karacsonyi kismackojan gensebeszeti beavatkozasokat vegzett folhaborito, es ezek utan ketsegbe vonom az On szikelengetoi kepessegeit, is . On az esti macibecezo szertartas helyett a minek nevezzelek cimu tarsasjatokot jatsza egyedul,doglott mackoja kihult teteme folott. Es On akar nekem szamlat kuldeni? Sot mi tobb ,operalni is akar? On nem sok valasztasi lehetoseget ad nekem, de azt megigerhetem hogy a borzasztoan osszekaszabolt Efi lovag melle fogom hejezni az On kihult , megmerevedett tetemet. On olyan lesz mint a megfagyott gyufaarus lanyka. nem olyan fiatal hanem olyan merev. Az On becses altatoorvosa szerint, On a mutoben egy hatalmas propelere emlekezteto csokornyakkendovel a homlokan jelent meg, amit a Titanic muzeumban azota is keresnek. Holgyem, dramai hirt kell kozolnom onnel. Nem mutetem meg magam. Megmondom oszinten felek.Az elmult 30 evben mint huseges es aggodo ferj, nyitott szemmel alszom, mert elhunyt felesegeim mindenfele elet biztositast kotottek ram. Majd pont onnek fogom behunyni a szemem. Szempillaimat mar igy is folvarrattam a homlokomra, azota nyitott szemmel nem alszom. Kiszamoltam, ha ejszaka is nyitva van a szemem, akkor naponta legalabb 8 oraval latok tobbet, mint a tobbi halando, igy sikerult 50 ev alatt 75 evnyi szembajt osszeszednem. megalapitottam a Reszkess judit korlatolt felelosegu tarsasagot, melynek celja az on rovid eletenek megkeseritese. E celbol az epeszetrol nagymenyisegu epet es unicumot szereztunk be. Tisztelt Vereskezu es propelleres Judit, nehai markotyanos. nem ajanlom, hogy On veklem es a szemeimmel ujat huzzon mert ha on szemet szur, akkor szemet szemert fogat fogert. A fog ugyben On nagyon porul jarna, hiaba van Onnek 32 foga, ha egyszer mind folul van

Maradok Tisztelettel az On odaado Csocsi lovagja


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 22)

Márványarcú Csöcsi lovag úrnak
Mosoda

Azért címzem Önnek a levelemet a mosodába, mert hitvesem lelki inzultálása miatt kénytelen leszek Önnél testi fenyítést alkalmazni, melynek következményeként ipari mosoda szükségeltetik az Ön felmosásához.
Ön ismerhet engem konszenzuskereső hajlamomról, kerülöm az erőszakot, ha lehetőség van a vitás kérdések tárgyalásos úton való megoldására, de a hitvesem tekintetében nincs tárgyalási alap. Ön csúnyán nézett - a még meglevő szemeivel - a hitvesemre, szakmai felkészültségét kétségbe vonta, holott az általa megműtött személyek közül egy sem panaszkodott. Minden beteg jajgatva ment be a műtőbe és néma csendben tolták ki.
Fentiekre való tekintettel az Ön megdorgálásától nem tekinthetek el, a kifizetetlen számlára napi 25 % késedelmi kamatot vetek ki és kegyetlenül behajtom Önön a tartozást.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 22)

Uram, On olyan mint Moha bacsi a torpe
Mesekonyv 

Az On altal emlitett ipari mosodat a masodik 19-eves tervben mar reg lebontattam, inen is latszik ,hogy on milyen gyakran jar mosni. Az On szerencsetlen Araja , melyen tisztelt Verespracliju Judith aszony , Agnes aszonyt felre lokve a patakbvan mossa az On szenyeset, egy karobal ferve a meg mozgo darabokat. A hideg viztol elkekult szajjal eszelos tekintettel es remego kezekkel teljesiti haziaszonyi koteleseget, amit on varuri hobortos pillanataban szakasztott a nyakaban. Az On zoknijat 5 teljes percig kellett pufolnie, mire megadta magat. Sajnalom, hogy on nem tartozkodott benne. Uram on vethet amit akar, de aratni en fogok.

Csocsi a felkegyelmu.


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 22)

1/2 kegyelmű Csöcsi lovagnak
félig ajánlva

Tisztelt Lovag Úr !
Tökéletesen tisztában vagyunk azzal, hogy Ön és martalócai lebontották a dolgozó nép verejtékével épített Ipari Mosoda Műveket (IMM), hogy ezzel is több terhet rakjanak a nők nyakába. Pártunk és kormányunk azóta orvosolta az Ön és hívei által elkövetett hibát, az Ön lovagvárát, melyet állami pénzből építtetett privatizáltuk, a lovát privatizáltuk és a befolyt összegből épittettünk egy helyes kis gőzmosodát valamint minden képviselőnk autóját kicseréltük, új laptopokat vettünk, bejártuk a világot és sok barátot szereztünk.
Az én arám, hitvesem és szerelmetes társam nem vereskezű, hanem véreskezű és ezt sziveskedjen tudomásul venni, mert ellenkező esetben a villanyfúrógépembe befogok egy 18-as vidiát és addig tolom a fúrót a bal fülébe, amíg a jobb fülén ki nem kandikál a vége.
Az én arám nem mos zoknit, hanem minden nap újat vásárol nekem, mert a privatizációból arra is futja. A használt zoknikat viszont az éhező hajléktalanok között osztogatják szociális munkásaink.

Efraim a kegyelmetlen


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 22)

Alavalo Efraim Lovag Urnak

Tiszteletlen uram az on altal osztogatott zokniktol a szegenyhaz nepessege egy het alatt a tizedreszere csokkent, ezert elkuldtem az Izraeli vedugyi miniszterimba ahol lajstromba vettek es mint szigoruan tikos vegyifegyvert zaroltak. On ellen azonnal feljelentest tetem a Muemlek hivatal varugyi jogtanacsosanal Varadi Armanyosnal, aki folhaborodassal vette tudomasul , a muemleki hivatal kizarasat a privatizaciobol. Az On szemtelensegetol kove dermedt taltosomat on privatizalhatja ha meri, de figyelmeztetem hogy az allatvedo egylet Onon tartja a szemet. Eljarast kezdemenyeztem on ellen hogy gozmosodajaval On a Mosonok koran halnak beteti tarsasag malmara hajtja a vizet. Az On altal szetosztott allami javakert kulon feleni fog a hagai nemzetkozi birosagon. Az on vereskezu Araja, kozpenzeket kolt az On zoknivasarlasaira, evvel jelentossen megkarositva a magyar nepgazdasagot. Uram az On legvarat, a szenyezett levego miatt, tiltott ovezette nyilvanitottuk es koteleztuk Ont, hogy az amazonaszi esoerdok mintajara ozondusitas celjabol esoerdot koteles letrehozni. A szarazsagot mint kifogast nem all modunkban elfogadni. Az On testvere Noe valoszinu az on segitsegere fog sietni. Engedelyeztem, hogy az On altal eljarando ritualis esotanchoz, ne keljen az on labara csorgoket es tollakat erositeni, mert tudosaim megallapitottak, hogy amiota Judit aszony all a patakban, On nem mosott labat, ezert elo ember azt megkozeliteni nem tudja


Csocsi a szeplelku


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 23)

Jozsef Attila : SZAPPANOSVÍZ

Im, - a hűs udvar téglakocka
vörösén előbb meglapul,
majd óvatosan, ágra-bogra
oszolva előrenyomul 
a szappanosvíz, de megtorpan
s kis kék fején hol ott, hol itt,
szinte meglátni láthatatlan,
reszkető, apró csápjait, 
amint az akadályt leméri.
Fel-alá futkos, mint a rab.
A szappanosvizet eléri
a halál és továbbhalad. 
Még megrázza habos sörényét,
színe reszket, mint ideges
állatok bőre. Sárga fény ég
zöld-kék testén, melyet az est 
hamvas ujjával nem talál már.
Nem lesz. De amíg ott remeg,
semmicske borzongása átjár, -
az én furakvó lelkemet 
is megrezgeti vergődése,
én is szállnék s szállna az ág,
a ház, a szalma, felhő és e
sok egymáshoz kötött világ!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 23)

:222: http://tina.tippnet.co.yu/~djtsp/Szopi.htm


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 23)

Nyomd ..........ki tudja meddig nyomhatod !?


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 23)

csocsike írta:


> :222: http://tina.tippnet.co.yu/~djtsp/Szopi.htm


Kedves Lovagom, 
ha Ön már csak ezt tuggya nyomni, akkor nyomja.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 23)

Kedves Lofarku Hercegem. Gondoltam , mielott lekaszabolom, egy kicsit feldobom az on dramai hangulatat


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 23)

Jujj lofarka is van nekije ?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 25)

*ЯЛИК *

Что ты бредишь, глазной хрусталик? 
Хоть бы сам себя поберег. 
Не качается лодочка-ялик, 
Не взлетает птица-нырок. 

Камыши полосы прибрежной 
Достаются на краткий срок. 
Что ты бродишь, неосторожный, 
Вдалеке от больших дорог? 

Все, что свято, все, что крылато, 
Все, что пело мне: "Добрый путь!"- 
Меркнет в желтом огне заката. 
Как ты смел туда заглянуть? 

Там ребенок пел загорелый, 
Не хотел возвращаться домой, 
И качался ялик твой белый 
С голубым флажком над кормой.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 25)

Sto eto tovaris *ЯЛИК ?*
domoj -kormoj "Добрый путь!"- 
Biztos igazad van ;-)


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 25)

Efi versel mindig, hat ezt kapja el


----------



## Szami (2006 Január 25)

Aha!
Mostmár csak azt volna jó tudni, hogy ez miről is szól, mert én nem tanultam oroszt. Mikor ide kerültem 2 évet kellett volna bepótolnom és így az iskola igazgatója azt mondta, hogy felmentést kapok. Persze az órákon ott voltam, de az orosz ABC-t nem ismerem. Tehát még csak elolvasni sem tudom.

Csősapi!


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 25)

Az Ön fránya cirill ríme
nem az Öné, Ön csak lopta.
Mit szólna, ha szanszkrit verset
vinne tőlem el a posta,
avagy ősi képjelekkel
szórnám tele a levelem ?
Ön volna az első aki
kiáltaná, hogy le velem. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 25)

T.Uram.
Ont ezennel paranemnormalis jelensegnek minositem, s mint ilyenrol nem veszek tudomast addig amig az on kiutasitasa a paradicsombol meg nem tortenik, mert az On jelenlete erossen hatraltatja az en lecso keszitesi terveimet. Uram, az hogy vannak dolgok a vilagon, amit on nem tud elovasni, az nem jogositja fel , hogy feltetelezze, hogy nem en irtam. Rengeteg dolog van amit nem en irtam, es On meg sem tudja elolvasni . Micsoda szegyen. Mozestol is On lopta el a kobaltat, igy nem csoda hogy csak a tiz parancsolatig jutott, pedig eredetilleg a 22-es csapdajat kezdte el irni Igy konyu kritizalni a biliat. Ha nincs az egyhaz, hat sosem magyarazza meg nekunk senki azt ami nincs is benne , On miatt. Tudomasomra jutott, hogy On beperelte a doglot kiskacsakat so csempeszesert. Szegyelje magat. Eloszor pajkos notakkal ravette szerencsetlen teremtmenyeket, hogy furodjenek a az On altal rutul agyonvert tenger sos vizeben, majd On osszefogdosta oket es a Lerazom a sot rolad cimu tiroli csurdongolos dallamaira On a soval egyutt a szuszt is kirazta belolluk Kacsamama csendessen sirdogal es a tovabbiakban csak mint korhazi kacsa hajlando uzemelni. Kiveheto fogsorat beragasztotta es sok szeretettel varja Ont az elfekvoben

Maradok tisztelettel az On adaz ellensege, Adazka:twisted:


----------



## Szami (2006 Január 25)

Hmm... A lecsó az finom!!!


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 25)

Tisztelt Ádázka Úr,
Az Ön gyalázatos vádjai leperegnek rólam, mert Ön nem tud lecsót készíteni. Amikor egy alkalommal meghívtam Önt mákos lecsóra, csak meregette azokat a szemeit és nem tudta, hogy mi az. Pedig az egy nemzetközi hírű venyigác étel, csak Önek fogalma sincs róla. 

Az Ön által küldött verset el tudtam olvasni
*ЯЛИК /Jálik*

Что ты бредишь, глазной хрусталик? /Csto tü bredis, glaznoj hrusztalik ?
Хоть бы сам себя поберег./Hot bü szam szebjá pobereg.
Не качается лодочка-ялик, /Nye kacsajetszjá lodocska-jálik,
Не взлетает птица-нырок./Nye Vzljetajet patica - nürok.

Nekem egy ilyen apróság nem jelent problémát, mert én minden nyelven írok. Ráadásul ez a cirill förmedvény nem is rímel és nincs benne a szükséges 15 dkg. dachtilus.

Én nem loptam Mózestől kőbaltát, mert Ön a kőbaltás ember és Mózesnek sétapálcája volt, ami vizisiklóvá változott a sivatagban, de Ön nem adott neki vizet és akkor lett belőle mérges kígyó.
Aljas és alaptalan vád, hogy az Ön kiskacsáit sócsempészésért bepereltem volna. Holló a hollónak nem vájja ki a szemét.
A Holt tengert is azért ütöttem agyon, mert az Ön gyámoltalan kskacsái csak így voltak képesek lopni a sót. A kacsamama pedig azért zokog, mert tudja, hogy a sóba pácolt kiskacsáit Ön megsütötte és befalta. Ön egy talibán. Küldök Önnek KV-t, amit a rendőrség visz ki és Önt elviszi helyette :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 25)

Oh nagyjouram csak azt ne. Csak kavet ne kuldjon. Inkabb sajat levembe folok ,sajat kardomba dolok csak azt ne . Az en oreg es beteg szivem mar nem birja ezeket a megprobaltatasokat.***


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 26)

Szami sajna en 8 evig tanultam oroszul de csak az ABC-t ismerem ;-) Eletemben egyszer tudtam hasznositani tudasomat , 8 honapig Romaban egyutt voltam orosz "menekultekkel" . Igaz , hogy Izraelbe hivatalosan vandoroltak (volna) de Olaszban elakadtak ;-) Ok bezzeg gugyogtek az angolt mert nekik nem volt a magyarnyelv kotelezo :-(


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 26)

csocsike írta:


> Oh nagyjouram csak azt ne. Csak kavet ne kuldjon. Inkabb sajat levembe folok ,sajat kardomba dolok csak azt ne . Az en oreg es beteg szivem mar nem birja ezeket a megprobaltatasokat.***


 Na most elárultad magad. Tudom, hogy mi a gyenge pontod

Holnap csomagot készítek
a postára felteszem,
lesz benne KV és cigi
s százféle, mit terem
az izraeli kisipar
s a nagyipar fele,
lesz benne tőlem kis levél
s ez lesz a veleje:
Óh nagy Sheriff e kis csomag
címzettje Viagra Falloson
lakó Csöcsi lovag
ő kért tőlem cigarettákat
kábítószerrel tele
hogy elkábuljon, hogy ha néz
csúnyán reá a neje.
A kávé az méreg bizony,
azt tervezte, egy hajnalon,
hogy megfőzi, s a kesernye-lével
látogatni a rendőrségre mén el
s minden posztost halálba mérgel
Izraelből származó főzetével
Nem kell már párbaj, semmi harc
Csocsi lovag a börtönben mérgesen,
elmélkedik a régi tanmesén,
ne szólj szám, s nem fáj fejem ! :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 28)

Nagyon melyen tisztelt Efike



Egy szomoru, teli ,havas hajnalon,
mikor szel vagtat a magyar ugaron,
Mikor alomra hajtod busa fejed,
En megjelenek s vegzek veled.

Nem lesz neked idod s modod,
sebeidre hiaba hasznalsz jodot,
Csomag helyett gyujts koporsora,
s ,fejed lehull -kakas szora.

Vered szetfolyik az israeli homokon,
Orom tuzek es ritmus szol dobokon,
Egy egesz vilag ad nekem halat,
s igy unneplik Efi halalat.

Sirt nem allitunk, minek az mar neked,
egy nemzet felejti szornyu emlekedet,
par ev, s ,senki nem tud rolad,
s jolelku allam eltorli adodat.

Adj halat az Urnak, hogy elni hagytalak,
hogy kutyak ele etekkent nem dobtalak,
fenyet veszem nagy tort szemednek,
mela undorral, mert nem szeretlek.


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 29)

Irgum-burgum teremtette
szépséges-szép lovagom,
hogy ha nekem ilyent irkál
rögvest rúgom valagon.

A botnak bíz két vége van,
s lesz Önnek is de csak egy,
nekem ne is rimánkodjon,
nincs az Ön számára kegy.

Kutyatápnak bedarálom
ami Önből megmarad,
a szalántai kutyájának 
is jut Önből egy falat.
:5:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 29)

Tisztelt Efi Lovagnak
Kutyataparulda.


Boltos lett a kedves Efi
az osszes kutya csak Ont lesi
ha meglatjak Ont , csorog a nyaluk
Ha vegeztem Onnel, lesz kajajuk

A fustolt husnak jobb az ize
figyelmesztet Marcang kutyam
Efit visszuk fustolobe
s lakomazunk holnap utan.

Vegre Onnek hasznat vesszuk
Lelkendezik a sok kutya,
Az se baj ha nyersen eszuk
szolt a lagnagyobbika.

Labszar csontbol , levest fozunk
draga kincs a jo velo
beleidbol kolbaszt toltunk
s mar is tele a bendo

Romlott volt az Efi husa
a Kojaltol jott a jel
Nem lesz tobbet lelki tusa
ha a torkod vagom el:111:


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 29)

Irgum-burgum teremtette,
hát Ön semmibe se vette,
hogy én megfenyegetem ?
Az Ön maradványaival
nem mérgezném az ebem.

Beleivel csahos ebek
fogják mérni a határt,
pedig ön a beleimből
készített kolbászra várt.

Nem érdekel, az hogy Önnek
van-e marja, van-e tarja
a kardommal kockára vágom,
s az viszi majd, aki marja.

Román medvét importálok,
ne a kukákban matasson,
legyen egy nap a medvének,
hogy kedvére jóllakhasson.

A füléből, a körméből
kocsonyát főz majd FiFike,
csak azt nem tudhatom most még,
hogy azt ember megeszi-e.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 29)

Ide figyelj csunya Efi, 
az en baratom is a Fifi
Te medvevel fenyegetsz
de Csocsi sultet nem ehetsz.

Az irgum burgum nem segit mar,
ide tettek kellenek
ugy hatralsz Te mint egy homar
s halalodert felelek.

Szemed szurom , fuled vagom,
egy hos lovag mit tehet
Vered ontom, rea vagyom.
beszenyezem lelkedet.

Meggyujtalak elegetlek
hirmondo se maradjon
evek ota dedelgetlek
s unom mar nagyon

Varadbol muzeumot keszitek
draga penzert nezhetik
A kedvedert sem szepitek,
ha a nezok ellepik.

Gazdag leszek, te meg halott
Parbajunk igy veget er
halas lehetsz, tested halott
de a leked tovabb el

Buszke lovag voltal egyszer 
de az ido tova szalt
nem hasznal mar semmi kegyszer
nem vagy te mar rozsa szal

Nincsen rozsa tovis nelkul 
mondtak a nagy tudosok
meregtol a fejed kekul
sajnalnak az orvosok.

Remenykedhetsz, nem tart soka
amit foztel ed is meg
Nem teszel te senkit lova
randa oreg eretnek.


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 29)

Tisztelt Lovagom balvégtére,
ön most olyan fegyvert fogott,
amellyel szépítgetés nélkül
biztosan én vagyok a jobb.

Lehet, hogy fázisceruzával,
Ön kikaparja a szemem,
de hogy ha toll és vers a fegyver
én Önt félholtan megverem.

Lehet, hogy Ön, mint barlangi búvár
a víz alatt lazán lenyom
de hogy ha rím a párbajfegyver,
Ön csak veszíthet, mondhatom.

Lehet, hogy Ön mint sziklamászó
a falon utolér, s lerúg,
de biztos az, hogy az én rímem
mint egy szerelmes gerle búg.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 29)

On profi rim farago, 
En csak amator vagyok
On miatt faragom a verset
nem leszek olyan mint a nagyok

Az On rimjei, tisztan csengenek
On almaban is jambusokkal hempereg
En maradok a lanyok , aszonyok hadanal
ezerszer jobb a rut halanal

On a kenyeret is rimekben keri
Nem tudom, hitvese enyivel beeri?
En izzadt testemet a parnaknak adom
S mindig akad nehany aszonyom.


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 29)

Asszonyi testben nekem sem volt hiány
hajtottak engem is bolond ifjúi vágyak,
nem a szerelmet, csak _*mást*_ kerestem én,
s a mások megosztották velem az ágyat. 

Ma már fehérlő fővel jól tudom,
hogy nem a test a más, hanem a lélek,
mi másképp képes a testet adni át,
a vágy tüzében szerelmes ölelésnek.

Minden ágy, minden vágy, minden asszony
egy új verset tűzött tollam hegyére,
s mégsem jutottam soha általuk
a vágyva vágyott Parnasszus hegyére.

De mégis volt haszna a tombolásnak,
most verset írok, s nem fűt érzelem.
Némi gyakorlat, szavak a szóhalomból
miket megjegyzett parányi értelem.

És higyje el nekem kedves Lovag,
minden költő amatőr amig él,
s, hogy költő volt-e, vagy valami más,
arról majd egyszer az utókor itél.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 29)

Uram , On egyre szebb rimeket farag
Onnek ez hatyudal , de koztunk nincs harag
Megigerem , gyorsan vegzek Onnel
szakszeruen de nema kozonyel

Konyet Onert kutyam hullat csak banataban
Kivanom onnek, legyen helye a kanaanban
Legyen meg Onnek mind az mi e foldon nem lehetett
Ha bar errol csak on, egyedul On tehetett


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 29)

Kezemben bütykös jambust forgatok,
s lesújtok Önre, mint villám sújt a fába
mely sík mezőn áll, pőrén egymaga
ősz végén, s nincs levele sem virága.

Mellemen vaskos, kemény dachtilussal
indulok ön ellen, és nem lesz grammnyi éter
mi elaltatja Önt, míg levágom fejét,
és eltemeti a sok hexaméter

A hexaméter hat verslábból áll,
és mind a hattal rúgom Önt bokán,
és utoljára lesz a spondeus
mely célt talál, keményen a nyakán.

Énnékem nem kell invokáció,
én egyedül is tudom dolgomat,
szükségtelen a propozíció
vakon tudom szívéhez az utat.

Szükségtelen a deus ex machina
én végzek Önnel Isten nélkül is
s Ön úgy zokog majd, mint az óvodában
zokog egy ottfelejtett kis pisis.

Ön azt hiszi, hogy jambus az jármű
melyet a görögök lekvárral hajtanak.
Ez nem zavar. Most csak az érdekel,
mikor Ön végre, a fübe béharap.

Azért mielőtt a túlvilágra menne,
egy trocheust még a lábára ejtek
de meglehet, hogy egy anapesztust
tévedésből a bordái közt felejtek.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 29)

Kedves Uram en nem fogok sirni
latin szotarbol konyu verset irni
Megtehetnem en is amperral es voltal
Bus dalomat kiserhetnem koboltal

Az on nyelvezete nehezen ertheto,
oreg fejemnek oly nehez
Agyam helyett a bazalt kockako
s megall a jozan esz,

Irjon erthetoen,
tudom hogy onnek oly nehez,
de ha nem ertem mirol ir
valaszolni is nehez


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 29)

Én jól tudom, hogy Ön nem éceszgéber,
mit szólna ahhoz, hogy ha versem
nem magyar lenne, hanem mondjuk héber
vagy ógörög, hogy szavamat ne felejtsem. 

אן יול טודום, חוג' און נם אצסגבר
מית סולנה אחוז, חוג' חה וארשאם
נאם מאג'אר לאננה חנאם מונדיוק חאבר
ואג' עוגאוראוג חאוג' סאועמת נה פאלאיטשםץ


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 29)

Belatom , hogy rimfaragasban fegyvertelen vagyok
De On egy fegyvertelen lovagra tamadott
Nem turhetem az On aljas tettet
sebteben eltemetem az on holt -testet.
Viszaterek elhagyott torony szobamba, 
s onnan szorom atkaim, hogy senki ne lassa.
Megatkozom Ont ,es rimeit orokre
On lesz eletem legnagyobb gorongye
Nem irok tobb verset megnyugszik a vilag
megyek a kocsmaba iszom egy kis piat
Ha agyam elbodul a banat teszi azt
mert fegyvertelenre tamadt az Efi lovag.
Sarokba hajitom gyonyoru fegyverem
ha haza jon az aszony lehet hogy megverem
On csak mulasson bus varaba zarva
egyes egyedul, ahol senki se lassa.


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 29)

:shock:
Szóval most én vagyok, ki támad,
és Ön az aki a fegyvertelen ?
Megmondtam Önnek jóelőre,
ne vegye kézbe az én fegyverem.

A toll, az hegyesebb mint a lándzsa,
s ha szúr, fáj jobban, mint a tőrgyilok.
Gyűjtsön erőt, Ön gyenge és beteg,
s beteg emberre én nem támadok.

És meg ne halljam azt soha Lovag,
hogy asszonyára Ön kezet emel,
mert úgy megcsapom egy nagy lengő balossal,
hogy cápák közé repíti rögtön el. 
:evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 29)

Ne mergelodj mert art a szepsegednek:111:


----------



## andika (2006 Január 29)

Hadd mérgelődjön,ha igy tud rímet faragni tőle.
A méltó ellenfél adott. :lol:


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Január 30)

Mi turo van veletek??? nem birtok magatokkal?? valamilyen elvonasi tunet??? 
Jojozik az agyam, meg a szemem toletek:33: 
Mindjart szolok a fonovernek:33:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 30)

Szoljal ha mersz:,,: Az Efi majd ad neked, de en megvedlek:,,:


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Január 30)

:shock: Mondd kedvesem normalis vagy????:shock:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 30)

Dulikam nem rossz a kerdesed !!!!


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Január 30)

Csak logikus...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 30)

dulifuli írta:


> :shock: Mondd kedvesem normalis vagy????:shock:


 

Ezt a bolondok hazaban kerdezed?


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Január 30)

Hol kerdezzem, ha csak itt vagy elerheto????


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 30)

Miatad vagyok itt


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Január 30)

aha:,,: :9:


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 30)

Civil a pályán ! :evil: Asszony lépte káros
vérzivatarban, hol lovagok lovai
túrják patáikkal a rét sáros
gyepét. Aki

e párbajt itt, s most megzavarja
száradjon ki poharából a szesz,
férfiak dolgát tenni ne akarja,
mert úgysem tudná, s úgyis rajtaveszt.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Január 30)

ha ha ha..........


----------



## andika (2006 Január 30)

Egy nő, asszony bármikor véghezviszi ua. mint egy férfi, kivéve a nemzést.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 30)

andika írta:


> Egy nő, asszony bármikor véghezviszi ua. mint egy férfi, kivéve a nemzést.


 
Csilet toltal mar?


----------



## Margit (2006 Január 30)

Csilet vagy Csillat??


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 30)

Margit írta:


> Csilet vagy Csillat??


 
Koszonom szepen, nagyon ugyes vagy. Rogton megtalatad a hibat. Kapsz 3 hangszorot. Te valaszthatsz milyen szinnut kersz.:8: Mindig tiszteltem azokat az embereket akik ellenalhatatlan vagyat ereznek arra, hogy masok esetleges hibaira felhivjak a figyelmet.Ha esetleg anyi energiat pazarolnal a forum szabalyzatanak olvasasara, mint az en hibaimnak a javitgatasara, nagyon megkoszonem


----------



## andika (2006 Január 30)

Csillát és csillét is természetesen,mert van akinek megy mindkettő!
Én értelek az a lényeg,nem?


----------



## andika (2006 Január 30)

Ja,


----------



## andika (2006 Január 30)

ben a nagymamim a Ganz-Mávagban mint vasesztergályos dolgozott.


----------



## andika (2006 Január 30)

hát ennek sikerült szétesni!


----------



## Szami (2006 Január 30)

Semmi gond! Értjük.
Nekem meg van targoncásjogsim. Gázosra is meg elektromosra is. Az Obi-ba róttam a köröket a csempeosztályon meg kint a zsákosárunál. Baro volt nagyon! Egyébként egy biztonsági bejárati ajtó cipelésével helyben hagytam a srácot. Mondta, hogy segít. Én mondtam: Nem kell köszi. Aztán mégis oda jött. Mikor megemeltük az ajtót a csávó szemei elkerekedtek, és minden az arcára volt írva. Szerintem csak a "férfiasság" érdekében nem adta fel.

Puszika!


----------



## Margit (2006 Január 30)

Tavol all töllem,hogy hibakat javitgassak.Sajnalom,hogy felrertettel Csöcsike...csak azert irtam mert viccesnek talalatam mint szojatekot..mert ugy-e egy nö nem tudja nyomni sem a csillet sem a csillat...
Elnezest ha megbantottalak,nem volt szandekomban...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 30)

Margit írta:


> Tavol all töllem,hogy hibakat javitgassak.Sajnalom,hogy felrertettel Csöcsike...csak azert irtam mert viccesnek talalatam mint szojatekot..mert ugy-e egy nö nem tudja nyomni sem a csillet sem a csillat...
> Elnezest ha megbantottalak,nem volt szandekomban...


 
Nezd, en nem haragszom de mar ott tartok, hogy befejezem a netezest mert allandoan megtalal valaki. En sosem voltam jo helyesiro meg othon sem . Tobb mint 20 eve kint elek, ebbol vagy 15 evig egy szot le nem irtam magyarul. Elnezest kerek a hibakert de ez van, en mar nem valtozom .Mar nem is tudom megtanulni .


----------



## Szami (2006 Január 30)

Semmi gond!
Nekem is van olyan levelező társam akinek pocsék a helyesírása. Sőt nem is igazán tud magyarul írni. DE mindent megértek, és örülök annak, hogy egyáltalán ír. Mert szerintem ez a lényeg. A helyesírás fontos dolog lenne, de azért nem várhatjuk el minden áron, főleg ha a billentyűzet angol. Mert ugye a magyaron vannak ékezetes betűk is.
Szóval csak irkálj Te édes Lovag! A többivel meg ne törődj. Aki akarja úgy is megérti.

Pusszantás! Szamika


----------



## Szami (2006 Január 30)

Csöcsike a rettenthetetlen. :656:


----------



## Margit (2006 Január 30)

Nekem se jo a helyesirasom es nem is erdekel kinek milyen....en eszre se vettem,hogy hogy irtad a csille szot....
Megprobal az ember viccelni es az is balul sül el....


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 30)

Jolvan na felejtsuk el, csak megint folkaptam a vizet. Ezt mergemben irtam 

Hamasznak
Sirhelyek, godrok es megint csak godrok es sirhelyek,
ha szemmel vegig pasztazom oket, meg lelek ures helyet.
Mert nem lehet eleg koran felkeszulni ra,
mert nem lehet elfeledni, hogy veges a vilag.
Veges, es a vegallomasa a temeto.
Feketeseg ,koporsok s megint csak fekete koporsok,
tatott szajjal nyelik a testet, mint fonlal az orsot.
Mert nem lehet elegge betelni a testel,
uvolt a fold s harapni sem restel.
Harap, s koszos nagyra nyilt szaja a temeto.
Zsoltarok, siratok es megint csak sirato zsoltarok,
amerre hangjuk elsuhan, az a piheno szent varos.
Mert nem lehet eleg, hogy nem dobog a sziv,
a kaszas halal, ujjabb aldozatokat hiv.
A halal melynek varosa a temeto.
Emberek, gyaszruhasok s megint csak gyaszruhas emberek,
ma konyezo civil nep, holnap gyilkos hadsereg.
Mert nem lehet kielegiteni a foldet
Mig egy tejfeles-szaju hitvany had,pirosra festi a zoldet.
A foldet, melynek aruloja az Ember.


----------



## andika (2006 Január 30)

Margit, ha felhúzod csodákra képes, mert lássuk be ez JÓÓÓÓÓÓÓÓ!


----------



## Margit (2006 Január 30)




----------



## Efike (2006 Január 30)

Ez tényleg jó, én mindig tudtam, hogy Csocsiben mozog valami a bélférgeken kívül is, de ti nem hallgattatok rám. De miért nem írja a verseit a Kultúra rovatba ? Azonnal idehívok egy moderátort, hogy moderálja meg :evil: 

Vigye el Csöcsit a sintér,
mert ez itt kérem, ha tetszik, ha nem
egy komoly párbaj-színtér,
s ezért ő ne játszon költőt itt nekem,

Mindennek megvan a helye
a párbajunknak ez az üde rét,
hol le lesz csapva a Csöcsi feje
vagy buzogánnyal lesz püfölve szét.

Ha már csak szelleme lesz az ami mozog,
már lehet szellemes és verselhet sokat
s ha golyóstolla végképp kifogyott
kövér libából téphet tollakat.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 30)

T. Efi. Lovag.

Parbajunkra szant keveske idomet on rimfaragassal forgacsolta szet. Turhetetlen. Hernyotalpas vakondjaim elindultak az On birodalma fele ,hogy alapjaiban assak ala az On diktaturikus uralmat a szerencsetlen dolgozo nep folott. Az On ,leveltetvekkel fertozott leveleit fertotlenittettem es antraxos kezeles utanaz on cimere , a vegyvedelmi felszerelesbe oltozott saskeselyummel elkuldtem. Remelem mire ezt a levelem kezhezkapja, mar nem kapja kezhez. Az On Voros Diplomajat ezennel kekre festem mert az nyugtatja a szemet es Onnek minden eleslatasara szuksege lesz, ha vegre kimereszkedeik a var fogara, amin egyebkent is korona van. On regelente a var elott lengeti rozsdas pallosat, mialtal On pontossan ugy nez ki mint Crocodil Dundi amikor segitsegert fohaszkodott. Kerem ne nevetesse ki magat, van onnek egyeb gondja is. Ont ezennel a koltozo madarak csaladjaba sorolom, ami elorelepest jelent az edigi Pali madar kategoriajabol. Kerem engem On nem tud megzavarni a folyamatos helyvaltoztatasaval, en mindenhol ott vagyok.

Keszuljon. 
Maradok aki voltam Csocsi a szereny.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 30)

Ez tényleg jó, én mindig tudtam, hogy Csocsiben mozog valami a bélférgeken kívül is, de ti nem hallgattatok rám. De miért nem írja a verseit a Kultúra rovatba ? Azonnal idehívok egy moderátort, hogy moderálja meg 


Azert Efikem, mert en nem vagyok kolto, csak egy merges ember aki szeret hulyeskedni Nem vegyulok


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 30)

:lol:


----------



## Judit (2006 Január 30)

Csöcsikém, tetszett ez a Hamaszos dolog.
A fanfárokat és a kürtöket kisuvickoltattam, ha legközelebb jössz ezen hangszerek visítozása fog fogadni. :656: Jutalomból elviheted Bendegúzt a vasárnapi matinéra.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 30)

Reszkess Efike mert Csocsike izgalmi-allapotban csodakra kepes ! 
A helyesiras tanitoneniket nem figyelmeztetem ,- majd azt hiszik , hogy a szentlelek volt !


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 8)

Hű de üres a hadszíntér! Úgy látszik a két lovag elfáradt, és visszavonult.
Hahó Fiúk! Merre?
Nincs már legény a gáton, sem az ki petrencés rúddal mutatná Buda felé az utat. Vagy tévedek?

Üdv Néktek drága Lovagok! :..:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 8)

En azota itt ulok a gaton, mar tiszteletbeli gatorre leptettek elo. Amiota az Efi elmenekult, azota ures az eletem . Egyedul harcolni is nehez, meg egy rohadt szelmalom sincs a kozelben:twisted:


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 8)

Hát egyedül tényleg nehéz harcolni. De minek neked szélmalom? Tán Don Quijote akarsz lenni?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 8)

Hat mar abba is bele kotnek, az aktivabb mint az Efi


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 8)

Na igen.  Biztos még mindig költözik.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 8)

Elobb bent volt, de riadtan elmenekult, meglatta az uj avatarom es inaba szalt a batorsaga:``:


----------



## Szami (2006 Február 8)

Ez jó! :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 8)

Miutan talcan beszolgaltattam az Efi levagott fejit, es atvettem a hagai nemzetkozi birosag altal kituzott verdijat , az utolso kepet meg megosztom veletek A tovabbiakban , csak mint fejetlen Efremmel fogok parbajozni


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 9)

Efike





Tag
Csocsike a fraszt hoztad ram , kisse puffadtnak latom a havert (de van hasonlatossag) .
Draga Efikem ! Az emlekeimben es a szivemben nekem a regi e-frajer maradsz .


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 9)

Efike meddig koltozkodsz? Egy varat vettel ,es azt rendezed be ennyi ideig?
Menjunk segiteni koltozkodni?A fiuk jo eroben vannak a horuuuuuuuuukos munkahoz,mi lanyok meg segitunk vinni a bankkonyvedet es az ekszeres ladikadat, hogy haladjal azzal a koltozessel. 
Napok ota hianyzol, ez nem szep dolog.


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 9)

Köszi Melitta a nemzetközi felajánlást. Az a helyzet, hogy itt több dobozt kell kibontani, mint a másik lakásban becsomagoltunk. Ez a lakás sokkal nagyobb és mégis kevesebb a fal és nincs helye semminek és közben a régi lakást is rendbe kell tenni. Már 5 köbméter hulladékot lehordtam egyedül és még mindog maradt egy automata mosógép és három mikrohullámú sütő, 16 megunt lámpatest 43 fazék 51 serpenyő 3 tonna ruha. Amióta költözködöm, a kukavirtuózok a parkolói kuka körül hemzsegnek és várják a friss árút. Kidobtam két számítógépet (Pentium III) és kb 8 keyboardot, 6 egeret és 12 hangszórót. Most boldogok, hogy van számítógépük, de nem tudják kipróbálni, mert a parkban nincs konnektor. Az új lakásban már a képekhez fúrok és mindig feljön a szomszéd, hogy a gyerek ijedtében kiugrik az ágyból. 
Csöcsi lovag ne ugráljon itt a távollétemben, mert nem sokára jövök és úgy össze-vissza kaszabolom, mint fodrásztanuló az első áldozatát.
FiFike drága a frájer, az ugye azt jelenti a modern héberben, hogy balek. Az inkább ne legyek a szivedben, de bármi más, ha a szived nem szőrös és jó meleg


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 9)

Efike itt a segitseg neked !


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 9)

Csak azt nem ertem, hogy egy fejetlen pasas minek koltozkodik, minek dobozol es minek akar verekedni.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 9)

:-D Csocsikem ! fejetlenul nem megy a munka , ezt talaltam az egyik dobozban


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 9)

Ez a szalantai volt, de nem tudtam hova dugni. Neked adom


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 10)

Az idosebb korosztaly ertekesebb mint
barmelyik fiatalabb generacio
Nekunk van ezust a hajunkban,
arany a fogunkban .
Nekunk van kovunk a vesenkben,
olom a labunkban
es tele vagyunk termeszetes gazokkal .




We are more valuable than any 
of the younger generations.
~ * ~
We have silver in our hair.
We have gold in our teeth.

~ * ~
We have stones in our kidney
We have lead in our feet.
and
We are loaded with natural gas


----------



## muzsika (2006 Február 14)

*Nagytiszteletü......*

Szerintem efinek kezdettöl fogva annyi esélye volt Csöcsivel szemben,mint H.Adolfnak a Dob utcában..........


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 14)

Szerintem is , de a csatanak meg nincs vege. Remelem. Efi most azon dolgozik, hogy nem jelenik meg a harcmezon, es engem megut a guta es akkor o gyozott


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 17)

A harcmezőn én mindig ott vagyok,
de soha nincs, ki velem szemben áll,
kardja helyett forgatja poharát
s harc helyett, galád módon piál.

:evil:


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 17)

muzsika írta:


> Szerintem efinek kezdettöl fogva annyi esélye volt Csöcsivel szemben,mint H.Adolfnak a Dob utcában..........


Azt akarod, hogy egy új szabásminta szerint átalakítsam a fejed ? :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 17)

Zenei muveltseged alpari. Te csak ne szabdald a muzsikat mert indian ordoguzo zene lesz belle es itt egyesek rogton letoltik


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 17)

A harcmezon Te csak lelekben vagy ott
Ha csatazni akarsz , legyen szemelyes a legyott
Fenyet veszem, nagy kiduledt szemednek
Nem leszel te tobbet nagyszaju eretnek

Mint Botond bizancnal tortel ram esztelen
Ijedteben, meg a haj is megoszult fejeden
Nem is tudom hany darabba teplek
Hirdetem, ez volt Efi, de feldolgoztam pepnek


----------



## yorkiki (2006 Február 17)

Minő írói vénával vagytok itten megáldva, bennetek egy költő veszett el. /hála istennek jó mélyen/


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 17)

En a helyedben megneznem Efi web oldalat Okos fiu az, csak nem ert a csatahoz


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 17)

Yorkiki irta :


> Minő írói vénával vagytok itten megáldva, bennetek egy költő veszett el. /hála istennek jó mélyen/ :smile:
> __________________


Gondolod , hogy csak EGY kolto veszett el ? Nem jol ismered a lovagjainkat ;-)


----------



## andika (2006 Február 17)

Mert még nem olvasta el a párbaj topicot.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 17)

EFINEK:..: 

Egy toparti lugas sotet zugaban
hol az elet csak halni jar beled,
fekszel, szakadt ruhaban,
s en pancelban toppanok eled.
Eleted egy fityinget sem er,
hiaba igersz fut ,fat s csillagot,
lelkessen kialtom, fogat fogert,
kardom lesujt, s pillad, utolsot pillogott.
Fejed messze gurult,
tested elrejtett roncs.
Lelked elott a vandorut,
s ebeknek leszel te konc.
Legyen ez into pelda,
mindenkinek aki belem kot,
hos Efi lovag lett a preda,
s halalaban leltem oromot.
Ne iteljen el a kedves olvaso
csak hos Efi lovag kotott belem,
Kezemben szilardan all az aso
mejjel sirjat asom en
Nehany dalt dudolok kozben
Elmult parbajok bus dalat
Efi volt az ordog ,emberborben
de en jol ellattam a bajat.
Emlekezzunk ra bus kegyelettel
honnan szerzunk masik ordogot
Szavait athuztam tettel
igy jart, aki csak az orra alatt dormogott


----------



## andika (2006 Február 17)

Ez jó volt!


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 18)

Hohó Lovag, korai még az ünnep,
még élek, és a bajnok én vagyok,
Te voltál az, ki árnyékomat látva,
lovát döglesztve, fejvesztetten futott.

Hohó Lovag én bírom még a harcot,
a pallosom még jól tartja a markom,
táltos lovam patája gödröt ás,
hová tetemed maradékát hordom,

hogy ne hordják szét az éhes ebek
világ csúfjára réten és határon.
Özvegyednek majd küldök levlapot,
halotti torra, szerettel várom.

Hű hitvesem, véreskezű Judit,
bort hoz a torra pincénk mélyiből,
zsiros cupáktól fénylik majd az állam,
míg özvegyednek könny dől szemiből.

Hohó Lovag ! Pokolban a helyed,
fázós testedre vár a szurkos üst,
abban fortyogsz majd, szorgos ördögök
tüzelnek alád, az ő fejüket üsd.
:evil:


----------



## oma (2006 Február 18)

*ördög-gratula!*

Hogy ti milyen jók vagytok..  

Lesz több is? Várjuk!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 18)

Nicsak, hangokat hoz felem a szel
bujjon elo aki megszolalt,nem latom ki beszel.
Nem ertem mit mond, csak orra alatt dormog
akarmit is mondotok, szerintem az ordog.

Tan csak nem, hos Efi lovag regmult szelleme?
Akarki is legyen, en rogton vegzek vele,
Nem sietek, lassan ,de biztosan olok
mindig is szerettem ha az aldozat horog.

Pallos lesujt, ver froccsen szerte szet,
akarmilyen lovag On, en szetverem a fejet.
Elotte festommel kepeket keszitek,
mert utana , az isten sem ismeri meg.

Allitok majd tablat, szobrot is onnek,
ha a keselyuk meglatjak, nagyokat rohognek,
Ont felnegyelem, s a var fokara tuzom,
alighasznalt lelket sutom lassu tuzon.


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 18)

:656:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 18)

:777:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 19)

Qrva jooooo !!!!


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 19)

He alj meg csocsi lovag!
Itt vagyok am en is!
Ne legy oly harcias,
meg banod te lovag!

Meg vedem en Efiket!
Nem bantod az eletet,
ne kerges hiu abrandokat, 
Mert ellatom a te bajodat!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 19)

Efiiii!!!! Vedj meg, engem itt bantanak


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 19)

Vedd magad, gyava Lovag!
Semmire kello alantas lovag!
Te szajhos, most megfutamodsz?
Majd en megtanitalak hogy harcolsz
az eletedert! Vivj gyava lovag!

Ne fuss, ne menkulj!
Vedd magad es harcolj,
igy dukal a nagy lovagnak!
nezzetek a nagy szajhosnek,
az ajka kegyelemert esedezik!

O szegenynek hogy remeg keze, laba!
Itt a mi nagy hosunk kinek orcaja,
lassatok, hogy izzik a szegyentol,
es nezzetek hogy reszket a felelemtol,
kardjat sem tudja ki huzni huvelyebol!

Lassatok, ez a mi nagy bator lovagunk!
Nezzetek hogy fut a mi hosunk!
Szinte mar nem is latni a messzesegben,
mar el tunt, nem is latni az erdo mejjeben.
Ez volt a mi lovagunk, az edes csocsikenk!


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 19)

:shock:
Új lovag jött a zöld pástra ?
No mi ez a förtelem ?
Páncélbugyit húzok gyorsan,
s mind a kettőt megverem.

Asi lovag fakanalát
torkán nyomom le tövig !
Mit gondol ! Csak idevágtat
és máris vagdalkozik ?

Nem is tagja az Asztalnak,
nincsen ötlábú lova,
amin éppen idekocog,
az frissen lopott szamara,

az öreg Abdullah most sír,
hogy elcsenték szamarát,
Asit rögvest megátkozta,
s nem ad neki Viagrát.

Csöcsi lovag jobban teszi,
hogy ha végrendelkezik, 
nem előnyös, ha a vadász
a medve bőrére iszik.

Buzogánnyal addig verem
azt a konok nagy fejét,
míg lapos lesz, mint az elem,
s kiszaggatom a szivét.

A szivét kockára vágom,
hagymás zsiron futtatom,
fűszerezem, meg is sózom
s Asi torkán lenyomom.

:4:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 19)

Remek nagzon orulunk csak igy tovabb\\m/


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 19)

padlot fogtam ............


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 19)

Tisztelen Asi Urnak

Te akarod megvedeni Efit a hos lovagot?
Fogadnek, de biztosra nem fogadok.
Szegyenszemre eliszkolsz majd te is,
ha pallosom meglatod, le is ut ,meg fel is.

Latom keszul mar a ravasz haditerv,
szegeny Csocsit koncolni fel,
De ne feled balga baratom, 
ki ellenem all azt sziven talalom.

Asd csak a sirod , Efi melett a helyed,
Egy ovatlan pillanatban levagom a fejed.
Meszi fog gurulni, ki tudja hol all meg,
feltamadasnal az Isten sem var meg.

Tulvilagon fejetleul , elgurult fejed keresed,
orrod log hajad csapzott s fejed sem talaja testedet.
Gondold meg, nem kell ez a baj neked,
mondhatnam, szerintem felejtsd el balga tervedet.

Maradjunk enyiben, az elet oly rovid,
hatad gornyed mar, ne cipeld mas kovit.
Mindenki vivja sajat csatajat
valaszd magadnak az Efi kutyajat.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 19)

Utalatos Efinek:555: 

Uram, On foltamadt, uj testben uj lelek.
s jogarommal utok, az On fejin leket.

Nicsak, megint Efi ki almomban megzavar,
fusson ki merre lat, ne legyen itt zurzavar.
Fusson messze, kinek kedves az elete,
az on elete, mar csak az allam erdeke.

On nem halhat meg, szolt egy menyei hang,
adojaval nem szokhet meg, nem lehet ij bitang.
Az orszagnak szuksege van, az On osszes penzere,
On rendelkezzen, az adohivatal reszere.

Lesz belolle uj villa uj kocsi, miniszternek uj lakas,
s ha kifizette adojat, on folott lesz egy rakas.
Addig eljen nyomorban, szajat ne nyissa ki,
s ha a vegrehajto jon onhoz, kerem hajitsa ki.

Ne torodjon semmivel, az elet oly rovid,
s ha novel van dolga , hat nyomja tovig.
Az egyetlen orom, mit ontol el nem vehetnek,
Hiaba mondja mindenki, randa , oreg, eretnek.

Egyszer volt On fiatal, allamerdek volt hogy eljen,
torodtek Onnel mocskosul, elnyomtak Ont melyen.
Az On erdekeben, hatosag irt nekem levelet, 
Hogy hitvany eletenek kegyelmezzek meg.

Ont az adohatralaka tartja eletben,
mig nem fizet, ont meg nem verhetem.
Ha meghalna megis ,az nemzeti gyasz,
s jott az allami fenyegetes, Efi vigyazz

Fizess ha haldoklasz, nem olcso dolog,
kinomban mit tehetnek, busan robotolok.
Lovagi pancelom a pallos mellett hever,
az allam kettonknek ,bajt s merget kever.

Keseru pirula , az elet ara draga,
Egyre kevesebbat hozol a konyhara.
S egyre tobbet visznek, tan eszre sem veszed,
ha leulsz s kiszamolod, meg megy az eszed.

Kuszkodsz mindennap, mert felsz a halaltol,
Surgetni nem mered ,majd jon az magatol.
Az agynemut mar cserelik alollad
de meg ne halj, fizest be adodat.


----------



## andika (2006 Február 19)

3 lovag van a csárdában?


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 19)

o Efike, te szivtelen arulo!
Te hitetlen nyomulo!
Mar jeruzsalemben hallottam,
Nagy a bajod es ide vagtattam!

S mit hallok te becsmerelsz engem!
Te hitvany semmire kello szemtelen!
O a fele baratom meg csalt engem!
igy vala ez, be ismerem, hat tevedtem.

Fenyes paripan erkeztem,
es az ellenseget kerkedtem.
Efike a fele baratom, arulo!
S Lam, kinevetett a csalo!

Torbe csalt, s kicsufolt engem...
Hat igy jartam, nem tagadom!
Nagyon messze tavolbol erkeztem,
s meg fizet a bitang, fel nem adom!

Most mi tevo legyek?
Bantsam, meg bocsassak?
sokaig nem halogathatok!
Hat mi tevo legyek?

A szivem csondben azt sugja:
Legy jo, es konyorulj meg rajta,
Hat nem latod, milyen ostoba!
Engedd ell bekeben az utjara!

Legyen! Menj utadra te becstelen!
Kegyelem lesz a te reszed ez idon!
Ne haljak rosszat rollad, mert banod!
Hat menj isten hirevel te galad!


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 19)

Csocsike te a lovagok szegyene!
Aki el menekult a messzesegbe!
Hat itt vagy megint, te nyul szivu!
Csak a szad jar, te piros szemu!

Hogy mered magad lovagnak titulalni!
Hat rajtad nevet, es kacag mindenki,
hogy nezel ki te semmire kello ficsur!
Az asszonyod is a vagyonodbol kitur!

Te polyaca, istentelen, hitetlen!
Menekulj elolem te vedtelen!
Olyat teszek veled amit meg banok!
Kezem koze veszlek es Megnyomorgatlak!

Kardommal nem bantlak,hisz kardod sincs!
A Hir jarja a megyeben, elvettek a kardod is,
hisz nincs egy garasod sem, csak sorre koltesz!
Ime a nagy lovagunk kinek kardja soha nem lesz!


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 19)

andika írta:


> 3 lovag van a csárdában?


 
Nezzetek, mino szepseget latok itten!
Egy szepseges tunder a csardaban!
Ez csak alom lehet, vagy valosag?
O, mily szep gyonyoru jelenseg!
Nem alom ez hanem valosag
Tunder meg hozza igazi tunder!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 19)

Kedves Asi lovag, utoljara figyelmeztetlek
aszonyom nevet illetlenul szadra ne vedd.
Ha megteszed,tuzes vasalloval esek a fejednek
legmelyebb tiszteletem a kedves nejednek.
Azt mondod kardom sincs, hat gyere kozelebb
ossze vissza szurkalom legyengult szivedet
ertsd meg mar, e parbaj nem neked valo,
ures vagy belulrol mint a Trojai falo.
Efike kert meg ra, legyek veled gyenged
ha nekem tamadsz , elborult az elmed.
Lovagi cimemtol megakarsz fosztani
keverem a kartyat , neked nem fogok osztani
Ulhetsz az asztalnal, mig pofan nem csaplak
nekem a papne s ezt mond el a papnak.
Pojacanak hivtal, gondolom sertesnek szantad
nagy hiba volt ,elkovetted elso hibadat.
Fogadatlan prokator vagy, s a rimet sem ismered,
rajtam kivul mar csak az isten bocsathat meg.
En meg nem bocsatok, nem kenyerem a kegy
elenseget szereztel magadnak de ez egyre megy
Csak ,hogy tudja uram en nem koltok sorre,
rinocerosszal vetelkedik az On arcan a bore.
S miert baj az hogy mindenki rajtam nevet,
jokedvunk van, s en veluk nevetek.***


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 19)

csocsike írta:


> Kedves Asi lovag, utoljara figyelmeztetlek
> aszonyom nevet illetlenul szadra ne vedd.
> Ha megteszed,tuzes vasalloval esek a fejednek
> legmelyebb tiszteletem a kedves nejednek.
> ...


Te most komolyan beszelsz vagy viccelsz?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 19)

En veressen komolyan beszelek. itt a tarsalgon az a szokas ha valamit nagyon komolyan mondunk akkor 3 csillagot teszunk a vegere.:8:


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 19)

En nem hiszem mondtam valami rosszat! Ha nincs humor erzeked SAJNALOM***


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 19)

Egy pontig volt. Atlepted. Kar volt***


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 19)

csocsike írta:


> Kedves Asi lovag, utoljara figyelmeztetlek
> aszonyom nevet illetlenul szadra ne vedd.
> Ha megteszed,tuzes vasalloval esek a fejednek
> legmelyebb tiszteletem a kedves nejednek.
> ...


 

NAgyon jo 
Efiket nem is dicserem mert tudja hogy nagyra ertekeljuk verseit stb.
Asi lovag jelolt fonoman banjal a ket lovaggal mert nem lesz (lo)valagrend kituzod.:99:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 19)

Csocsike most azon gondolkodam , 
hogy mikor csokolt homlokon muzsam ?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 19)

En regen , vagy 30 evvel ezelott sok verset irtam , aztan sokaig semmi, koszonet az iro szovetsegnek. Most meg az Efikenek koszonheto, hogy ujra elvetemedtem


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 19)

Koszonjuk


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 20)

Csocsike szoval az uj muzsad ...ismet beinditott  na majd talalunk egy szep , koltoi nevet neki . Gratulalok !:0:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 20)

Koconom


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 20)

FiFike írta:


> Csocsike most azon gondolkodam ,
> hogy mikor csokolt homlokon muzsam ?


FiFike drága ezt így kellett volna írnod:

Csocsike most azon gondolkodom , 
hogy mikor csókolt a múzsám homlokon ?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 20)

:d


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 20)

Konnyu neked Efikem ! Azt hittem , hogy az valamilyen koltoies kifejezes 
Hat mar lopni sem erdemes :-( na Fustbement terv........

Egesz uton hazafele
Azon gondolkodam :


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 21)

Ideje lenne már új portást keresni
aki e veszélyes Csöcsit nem ereszti
ki a gondoskodó geriátriáról
ami nagyon öreg lovagokat ápol.

Van jó éles kardom, kemény hegyű dárdám
de Csocsi husába bele sohse vágnám
Igaz lovag vagyok, nekem lenne szégyen,
ha Csocsit levágnám a lovagi réten.

Nincsen lova sem már, kerekes a széke
habogós-hebegős, remeg a beszéde.
tán be is pipilne érces hangom hallva
szívinfarktust kapna, s ott helyben meghalna.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 21)

\\m/


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 21)

Na most merges lettem , dicso Efi lovag
gyere ki a retre es kiverem a fogad.
Beszelsz nekem itt mindent ossze vissza ,
mosolygok en , ha a fold ,a vered issza.

Azt mondod lovam sincs mar? Tolokocsimon hajtom a kereket? 
Megnyugtatom kedves uram, hetente gyartok gyereket. 
Mielott rut mosolyra nyilna szaja,mufogsorat tegye be,
orszag vilag tudja mara, onnek nem lehet mar gyereke. 

Vedett korba lepett uram , a manko boltban a helye,
Temetobe gyakran kijar, mert ott lesz az on fekhelye.
Szokni kell a kozel jovot, szabjam eles ,onre var,
nem lesz aki ont sirassa, az idoknek, vege mar. 

Pusztulj Efi, zug a nep, egyseges az akarat,
nevetve asom az on sirjat, egy kiszaradt fa alatt.
Kutyamat gyakran viszem , sokszor pisilni kell neki
az on fejfaja remek celpont,ha egyszer ez tetszik neki.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 21)

Csocsike fogadd szeretettel ezt a kedves novert tolem (a kovetkezo lovagi tornan hasznat veheted !


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 21)

Koconom Miszlikbe apritom a pasit


----------



## andika (2006 Február 21)

csocsike írta:


> Koconom Miszlikbe apritom a pasit


 
azé hagyál belőle valamit,mit fogsz kitűzni a vár fokára?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 21)

A halafejes bugyogojat


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 22)

Az Ön dárdája már
nagyon rozsdás lehet,
ha hetente egyszer
csinálhat gyereket.

Műfogsorom nincsen,
minden eredeti,
de az Öné repül,
ha öklöm kiveri.

Temetőbe pedig
soha el nem megyek,
Ön sem jut oda el,
majd beköpik a legyek.

Árokparton hever
fejnélküli teste,
aki látja mondja:
Bűnhődött a beste !

Az Ön teteméhez
ebem sem eresztem,
nehogy a szagától
örökre megvesszen.
:evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 22)

Kedvesnek nem mondhato Efraim Lovag Urnak
Zartosztaly

En mint a lovagok legnemesebbje, tudomasul vettem az Onrol keringo hireket, miszerint On nem olvas, csak addig stiroli a konyveket amig az osszes informaciot meg nem tudja toluk. Azt is hallottam, hogy On meg a forgoajtot is kepes becsapni maga mogott. Az On gazdagsagarol a Profeta is megemlekezik, miszerint onnek 12 holdja van, es ezek kozul az egyik a fold. En mindent hajlando vagyok elhinni onrol, onnek , de azt hogy on kepes engem legyozni azt nem.Kerem vegye tudomasul, hogy evolucio nincs, csupan olyan elolenyek listaja akiket elve hagytam . On is ezek koze tartozik. Az a hir kulonossen meglepett, miszerint, on ketszer is elszamolt a vegtelenig, egyesevel, es kulombozo eredmenyre jutott. Azert ezt nem gondoltam volna . Tudomasara kell, hogy hozzam, tagulo vilagegyetemben elunk, mert mindenki On elol menekul . Izraelben a 3 legelso halalozasi ok , a kolera, On es a rak. A tudosok, megallapitottak, hogy elete folyaman Chamberlen 20 000 novel szeretkezett, nalam az egy gyenge csutortok delutant jelent. Leszbikus nok pedig nem leteznek, csak meg nem talakoztak velem. Tegnap, tele tarral jatszottam orosz rulettet es ott is en gyoztem. Aggodom Onert, mekuljon. Azt is megtudtam, hogy azert nem lehetett On gladiator, mert az oroszlanok irasban tiltakoztak az ENSZ-nel. Ezekutan teljessen hiheto az a hir, hogy Jezus az On dublore volt a keresztre feszitos jelentnel, az acsok nem mertek kozel menni Onhoz ,sot, On tiz eve halott de a halal sem ment el Onert. Orommel vettem tudomasul azt az emberbarati tettet, hogy On úgy döntött, hogy nem mossa többé a ruháit az óceánban. Túl sok lett a tsunami áldozat. Magasztos dolog, de engem ez nem teveszt meg. Ha esetleg kivanszorogna a harcterre, azt a kettonk kozott huzodo affeirt / lenyakazas / sebteben elintezhetnek. 
Maradok Csocsi a vakeger.


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 22)

Lám-lám Ön is elismeri,
hogy nincs hozzám fogható
nem olvasok, csak stírolok,
mi Önnek csak olvasva jó.

A forgóajtót be nem csapom,
a testem már öreg,
de ha utolsónak érkezem,
ki elsőnek mindig én megyek.

Az tény: szörnyen gazdag vagyok
ki Ön, hogy banxámlámba ásson ?
Bankárok hada számolja napra-nap
hatalmas tartozásom.

Azt tudtam mindig, hogy miattam tágul
az Ősrobbanástól a Világegyetem.
Jobb lesz, ha Ön is időben tágul,
mert ha meglátom, laposra verem.

Az Ön fogalma Izraelről téves,
halálozási okban az első én vagyok,
a második különféle kórok,
a harmadik a karambolok.

Az oroszlánok hiába tiltakoztak,
s küldtek az Ensznek száz petíciót
megnyúztam őket élve, és elküldtem
az én Juditomnak egy kabátra valót.

A Halál járt nálam már több alkalommal,
langyos estéken a teraszon iszunk,
játszunk egy parti sakkot és utána
pihenni dűlünk, s békén álmodunk.

Megférünk békén, hisz annyi itt az élő,
jut munka mindkettőnknek épp elég.
Jut is eszembe, holnap Önt is várom
és előirásosan kitolom a szemét.

:evil:


----------



## andika (2006 Február 22)

Mit tolsz ki rajta hős EFi lovag,aMIKOR MÁR igy sem lát!A lukat?


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 22)

Ez egy rettenetes lovag, hiába tolom ki a szemit, mindig visszanő nekije, mint a gyik letört farka :shock:


----------



## andika (2006 Február 22)

És te ujra kitolod,neki ujra kinő ,te ujra kitolod.. amig világ a világ ez igy lesz!


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 23)

Majd amikor Efike nem talalja a lyukat akkor mar tolni sem fog ;-)


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 23)

Ha én nem találom meg a lyukat, akkor a lyuk talál meg engem :twisted:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 23)

Ezt ismerem , ha M...... na nevezzuk Marcinak ! Ha Marci nem megy a hegyhez ... es konnyu annak akinek kulon bejaratu lyuka van . ;-


----------



## andika (2006 Február 23)

Efike írta:


> Ha én nem találom meg a lyukat, akkor a lyuk talál meg engem :twisted:


 
Csodálni való az önbizalmad!:7: 
Igy beszél egy hős lovag!


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 23)

Ma méla bánat marja bús szivem,
ülepem zsibbad, mert itt ülök a vártán,
jó ménem is toporzékol vadul,
s vértem is itt lóg, kivasalva a vállfán.

Tavaszra nyár jön, nyárra ősz, s a tél
hópelyhekkel borítja be a tájat
úgy ülök itt, mint régi kőszobor,
az Úr tudja csak, Csocsi mióta várat.

Szép hitvesem ölelni nem tudom,
mert Csocsi miatt várok itt a harcra.
Jó Juditom, már féltékeny nagyon
és haragjában eltorzult bájos arca,

mert azt hiszi, hogy nő van a dologban,
holott csupán egy rokkant vén lovag,
ki átkozódik, de nem jön a tetemre,
fél, hogy kirúgom alóla a lovat,

pedig lova sincs, csupán egy vak gebéje
mely olyan púpos, mint egy vén teve,
pókos a lába, hártyás a szeme
s bolhák serege pattog szőribe.


----------



## Asi (2006 Február 24)

Vissza tertem a nagy csatak mezejere!
Es kit latok amott a messzesegbe!
Efike uldogel ottan nagy maganyaban!
Ugy tunik mar regota varhat ottan!

Ott is termek melette, s meg szolitam mar!
He te lovag, mit ulsz itt mint egy ko szobor?
O ne is kerdezd, Hat a lovagunkra varok,
idotlen idok ota, csak jon a mi lovagunk! 

No csak mit latok amott a messzesegben!
Csocsi hosunk erkezik a tavolbol faradtan!
A pupos gebeje is alig vonszolja magat.
Lassuk mit mond a regi jo hosunk most!


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Február 24)

Te Asi nekem ugy tunik, hogy a rim kedveert nem rontod el a verset!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 24)

Asi, en azt hittem multkor megertettuk egymast. Sajnalom, hogy nem. Inentol csatazz, szard tele az egyetlen topicot is ahol jolereztem magam. Erezd jol magad. ***


----------



## Rubin (2006 Február 25)

Nagy kár, hogyha Asinak azt el kell magyarázni,
A párbaj az attól *pár*-baj, hogy *két* ember áll ki.

Egyszer talán észreveszi, nincs itt szükség másra,
Ez a topic a két kedves lovagnak csatája.

Amennyiben olthatatlan harci vágy ég benne,
Találjon egy társat hozzá, s lelje kedvét benne.

Előbb viszont nem ártana ha magába szállna,
Hátha jobban menne akkor a rím faragása.

Csöcsi lovag, ne légy mérges, nem méltó ez hozzád.
Gondolj arra, hogy mi mind, és Efike is vár rád.


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Február 25)

Rubin! 
Nem is tudtam, hogy Te igazi kolto is vagy?? 
Nagyon orulok, hogy a versikedben meg a rimek is helyet kaptak!:ugras: :ugras: 
Regen sejtettem, hogy egy igazi zsenivel talakoztam a Zene topikba:ugras: :ugras: :..:


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 25)

Asi, Asi nem is vagy még lovag
nem ütöttek lovaggá agyba-főbe
nincs táltosod, csak egy hintalovad.
Menj szépen vissza a gyengélkedőbe. :twisted:


----------



## goyo (2006 Február 25)

Ismertem egy tagot, a neve legyen Hasi,
amióta olvastam nem izlik a nasi.

Ne "költs" bele a nagyok dolgába, te gyerek
pattanj a kardéledre, várnak a játszóterek.

Közhelyeket sütsz el, többet mint a nagyi
csak amit ő süt, az nem ennyire gagyi.

Azt mondod, leveled jött tőlünk? Bocsánat érte!
Tévedés volt, hogy írni is fogsz senki nem remélte.

Ha rímeket gyártasz, ne várj rájuk választ,
a stílusod hiánya mindenkit lefáraszt.

Nem sértés képpen mondom, de gondolkozz a dolgon,
a két lovag fényévekre jár ezen a fronton.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 25)

Azt hiszem utokezeles kell !


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 27)

Jönnek csak jönnek
egyre a levelek
vár a feleségem
de én nem mehetek
pedig nagyon rosszak
otthon a gyerekek.
Bendegúz a fiamról
csak a panaszt hallom,
óvónénijével
hetyeg lennt a parton.
Csenge lányom pedig
soha nem mosogat
szegény anyjára vár
a napi feladat.
Haza kéne menni,
rendet kéne tenni,
végre valahára
asszony főztjét enni.
A sok hideg kaja
kikezdte gyomromat
úgy unom, hogy számból
kifordul a falat.
Csöcsi pedig nem jön
hiába is várom,
hiába keresem
hetedhét határon.
Mindig csak üzenget,
mindig fenekedik,
de a viadaltól
szörnyen óvakodik.
Csöcsi gyere végre,
hadd vágjam le fejed,
hogy mehessek Judittal
nevelni gyereket.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 27)

Meg, hogy az en fejem,? Mond miert akarod levagni?
mas modon aszonyodnak mar nem tudsz imponalni?
Pancelod szuk rad, orvul kihiztad,
bolond aszonyod heberul biztat.
Probal ravenni, terj vissza a paszkara
nem pediglen a juhturos sztrapacskara.
Ha lovad meglat a radszorult pancelban
visitva menekul hetedhet orszagba
Lo nelkuli lovag, ki hallott mar ilyet,
ezen derul ,az egesz varosliget.
Megigerem, gyorsan vegzek veled,
pancelodtol egy pofonnal szabaditalak meg.
Testedet poren, a foterre viszem
lassa a nep, vegezted imigyen,
Legyen vegre moka s legyen mulatsag,
lanyoknak aszonyoknak legyen bujasag
Persze ezekrol ,te mar semmit nem fosz tudni
megudvozult lelked a menyekig fog futni.
Bebocsajtast lelked oda sem nyer,
Karsai a portas , nagyokat nyel,
Kitolti lelkeden ,boszujat ,haragjat,
felrecsapva a menyorszag ,egyetlen harangjat.
Fusson mindenki, Efi lelke jart itt,
Mint tole megszoktuk, ez a hir is santit
Efi lelke ,menyekbe nem mehetett
a menyorszag , csak tevedes lehetett
Az ordog ,evek ota csak erre keszul,
bolond lelkeddel ,csatazik vitezul,
a legkissebb ustben ,ott lesz a helyed
s a pokol tornacat disziti fejed
Mindez koszonheto, a hos Csocsi lovagnak,
halalod a legnagyobb orom volt sokaknak
Erfesto Judith vidaman kacarasz
Csenge fiad, sirodon ,boldogan kaparasz.
Ne felj, Csocsi lovag, sajat halotjanak tekint
tested elassa de lelked koborol odakint,
Szellemtani oktatason emlitik majd neved
elrettento peldakent, mit jovahagy a nejed
Szenvedett o eleget, miattad o lovag
vidaman osztja szet a legjobb borodat.
E kis tortenetnek komoly tanusaga van,
Ki ,kihizta panceljat maradjon nyugodtan.


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 27)

Ön egy alávaló lovag,
kölcsönbe sem kaphat lovat.
Hogy jön Ön itt ahhoz kérem,
hogy Ön legyen a sintérem.
Önnek nincsen semmi vértje,
ami jó volt, elcserélte,
ami most van, régi darab,
mi az iskolából maradt.
Az enyém meg tág és fényes
frissen vasalt. Erre kényes
az én drága hites nejem.
Vért miatt nem fáj a fejem.
Ha ön kivisz a főtérre
és levetkőztet pőrére,
eltapossák Önt a dámák,
mind rohannak, úgy imádják
minden falat porcikámat.
A sok nő majd Önre támad
zsigerezi, kibelezi
fejét csúfságra kiteszi
lovagváramnak fokára,
lássa a nép hogy a gyáva
és nagyszájú valahára
bűnös lelkét kilehellte,
mit kapott, megérdemelte.
:evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 27)

Kedves Lovag,nekem lo, kolcsonbe sem kell
az egesz vilag, lo nelkul is engem unnepel
pancelom csillog , sisakom vadi uj
ovva intelek, hogy ettol megvadulj
Itt tundoklok ,szepsegemrol legendak szolnak
parbajozzunk mar, itt nincs helye a szonak.
csodalatos szepsegem ,ont ugy is elvakitja
eszre sem veszi majd,mikor szabjam folhasitja.
Irhat on az ENSZ-nek tiltakozo levelet
keves ez ahoz, hogy elnyerje kegyemet.
Kerekbe torom a szivet tepem ki
s ki ker egy falatot, hat adok neki.
Had egyen a szegeny, az on veret issza
mit on elrabolt tole , igy nyeri majd vissza.


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 27)

Irgum-burgum teremtette
ápolókat sebtibe,
szegény Csocsi beleőrült
saját lüke versibe.
Hidegvizes borogatást
szedálást és áramot !
Talán helyre tudja rázni
e megszédült lovagot.
Mi az, hogy Önt ünnepelik ?
Ön ellen tüntet Irán,
Afganisztán és Pakisztán
Naésaztán, Hátaztán.
Mert a muzulmán világban
tudja minden kisgyerek,
hogy mi bűzlik Dániában,
az a bűz Öntől ered.
Ön nem szép ! Ön rettenetes
ronda mint a bányarém,
nem segít, hiába keni
semmiféle bűvös krém.
Wodoo banyák kutyulmánya,
sámánzsir és kutyatej,
hiába is próbálgatja
csak rondább lesz az a fej.
Elhajítom ősi kardom,
tollforgóm és vértemet,
nem méltó, hogy kettévágjam,
úgy megbántott engemet.
Tüzes gőzös vasalóval
simítom a ráncait,
hosszúnyelű szivlapáttal
verem laposra fejit.
Kezét-lábát összetöröm,
s ha ez sem lenne elég,
vöröshangyák ezreivel
szedetem ki a szemét.

:evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 28)

Marcang nevu kutyam tepazza Efike gonosz szellemit:..:


----------



## oma (2006 Február 28)

*Keep it up!*

Isten érti mi folyik itt?
(..) :0:
Pörge-szavak élcelődve,
s "Marcang" vár a belépőre. 
Vauu-vauuu! He-he-he..
Hajrá Csöcsike és Efike!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 28)

Varad helyen a romok mellet Marcang kutyam heveresz,
fustolgo rom maradvanyat, nagy serenyen szorja szet.
On kialtott apoloert hat megmegy a jozan esz,
azt hitte ,hogy bolond vagyok nem pediglen hos vitez .

Kezem sajog, lelkem verzik, megviselt e tuz eset,
Efi varat leromboltam elfogyott a turelem.
Kobor lovag lesz belolle,allandoan vandorol,
minden oreg matronanak nagy lelkessen udvarol.

Esedezik kegyeikert, alamizsna kell neki,
hova lett a dicso lovag ha ennyi is meg teszi,
Foldobnfuto lett az Efi, nincsen neki lova mar,
busan baktat bus maganyba ,az emleke tova szall.


----------



## Efike (2006 Február 28)

Megárthattak Önnek uram
a délutáni borok,
meglehet, hogy ettől lett Ön,
ily elmeháborodott.

Az én váram áll a bércen
minden tornya ép és szép,
az Ön vánnyadt kis ölebe
nem is kaparhatja szét.

Bizony kóbor lovag lettem,
Ön után kóborolok,
mert Ön, lovagok szégyene
eddig megfutamodott.

Emlegette csak a kardját,
de nem húzta soha ki,
azt, hogy Ön igazi lovag
senki Önnek nem hiszi.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Február 28)

Uram, on siman lehulyezett
en most nagyon merges vagyok
ha valoban ez a helyzet
en csendessen ellovagolok.

Hiusagomban sertett meg On
gyenged lelkem torte ossze
ha hitvany lelkenek ez orom,
en a csontjait torom ossze.

Csendessen fekszik majd,
varjak keringenek on folott,
maganak kereste ezt a bajt
es igy jar aki hoborog

Lehet hogy holnap visszaterek
pallos helyett szabjat hozok
kegyelmet nem adok, s kerek
s addig verem amig mozog

On lovagi nevemben ketelkedik
azt alitja hogy en hazudok
pupos tevejen hetvenkedik
s onben harci kedv buzog.

Honapok ota varok a percre
az On veret ontani akarom
kezembol lassan kihull a fejsze
s fejemet csalodottan vakarom

En azt hittem on alja a szavat
lovaghoz melton cselekszik
on ijedten elhagyta a hazat
most csak internetten veszekszik

Jojon csak kozelebb.jojjon ha mer
hatalmas kezem egy pofont lekever
Igy jar mindenki aki bennem ketelkedik
kulfoldre menekulve onnan internettezik


----------



## andika (2006 Február 28)

Na,akkor itt minden a régi, mehetek tovább.Pá!


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 1)

Nemcsak a lelkébe lépek,
de a testét is megtöröm,
ahová egyszer odavágok
nem marad ottan kő kövön.

Ön rút, kövér, akár egy bálna
harcolni rest, mindig zabálna
Ön elvesztette józan eszét,
és megitta a Pitti szeszét.

Mit vajha Arthurtól kapott,
minden kincsén már túladott,
forog sírjában a nagy király,
s tudja, hogy miért dúl viszály

közöttünk hosszú évek óta,
Ő tudja miről szól a nóta,
hogy én őrzöm a szent lovagi nevet,
ön már polgár lett, s elveszett.

Egyszer majd eljő a feltámadás
és nem lesz akkor senki más
a kerek asztal körül, csak a király
és én a hű lovagja. Száj

és torok szomjasan nem marad,
Merlin a jó öreg bont majd palackokat
s Ön kapar majd ott a grádicson,
s talán leesik Önnek néha csont.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 1)

Egy szomoru oszi vasarnap alkonyan , 
mint faradt nap sugarai a fak kozott,
bagyadtan jelent meg Efi a var fokan,,
alt meltosagteljessen, mindenek folott..

Faradt szemevel pasztazta a pusztat,
kozben feher botjara tamaszkodott,
Nezte az okroket kik az igat huztak,
s kozben csendessen gondolkodott.

Mar nem gyakorol, kardja is rozsdas,
panceljan a regi csatak sulyos sebei,
haja rendezetlen ,az arca borostas,
gorcsossen markolnak rancos kezei.


Markolja a semmit, a levegobe mutat,
maganyos szoborkent merengve all.
Tetovazo tekintete a tavolban kutat,
kozben csendessen agonizal.

Lassan santikalva , a korlatot fogva,
tantorogva busan elbiceg,
sajat bortoneben onmaga fogja,
s noverke adja ra a priznicet.

Sulyos beteg o, a zartosztaly fogja,
naponta eszik hetfele pirulat,
a novertol a sztetoszkopot lopja,
s mindenki ismeri az osszes bogarat.

Neha meg almodik, almaban hos lovag,
ki gyozelmet , gyozelemre halmozott,
nemsokara eljon erte a menyei fogat,
mi tudjuk csak ,mindig a lovagokhoz tartozott.


Csendessen gugyog mar ,az utolsokat rugja,
fatyolos szemekkel a tavolba mered,
az apoltak fogadnak, vajh meg meddig huzza,
egy hirtelen sohajtas ,s keze megremeg.

Nagy koporsoba , dobozba tesszuk,
fedelet vidaman raja szogelem,
sirjara a viragot felaron vesszuk,
s poharam kacagva reaja emelem.

Aztan reggel lett, felebredtem en is,
alom volt csupan, szomoru kaland,
azert titkon remenykedek meg is,
bar lelkem, mint a hofeher galamb.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 1)

Meglehet dicső lovag,
hogy pimpós volt a szesz,
ezért álmodik szépeket,
felébred, s rajtaveszt,

mert rádöbben, hogy élek
s acélos markom szorítja kardom,
így ne kekeckedjen sokat,
mert Önt mindjárt lebontom.
:evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 1)

Hah, megint Efi lovag pampog itt nekem
a reggeli kavem elott a fejed beverem
Ved be a nyugtatod, mars vissza aludni
kedvedert az orvosnak sem fogok hazudni

Tegnap ota tombolsz, a neved sem tudod mar
habzo szajjal uvoltesz es nagyon unom mar
Szolok az orvosnak, daralot vagy lavort
keszitik a beontest abbol duplat kapol


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 1)

Önnek hiányzik az elektrosokk,
hogy végre magához térjen,
álljon tükör elé és sírja el magát,
s több hülyeséget már ne beszéljen.

Ön TBC-reklámnak lenne jó,
lötyög Önön a rozsdás, horpad vértje.
mindez azért, mert az óvodában
a spenótot tejbegrízre cserélte.

Ön akár egy megújult Don Quiote
hiszi magáról, hogy kóbor lovag,
lován a félholt Racinantén
szélmalmok lapátjába akad

és repül, repül. Elnyeli Önt
a zártosztályi ágy puha fehérje,
hallucinál és rólam álmodik
s málnaszőrös nápolyi az ebédje.


----------



## platon (2006 Március 1)

Dolgom volt, erre jártam
s kürűltekintve derűs ápolót 
sehol sem láttam.Derűt igen!

Harcias kedvel borotválja egymást
két szakálas vitéz vagy kóbor lovag,
ez nem semmiség! 

Hatott a gyógyszer
hatott a sok sokk!
Figyelmem itt marad s majd okkul.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 1)

Mi van lovag, megint aramszunet volt,
vagy a drotot nem a nyakadra tekertek?
Sokkolas utan a nyakadon a folt
lila szokott lenni, vagy sotetkek.
Lehet, hogy a beontesnel volt a hiba,
rostellenem, de nem vagyok orvos.
a noverkenek ne mond, hogy liba
s a gyogyszerekbol ne legy torkos
Mondtam neked szamtalanszor,
ne keverd a gyogyszered
altatot a hashajtoval,
ez az aljas modszered.
Rafaragtal kedves lovag
a vece ajto zarva volt
igyekeztel, mind hiaba,
s nadragodon ott a folt.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 1)

:``: :656:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 1)

Koconom


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 1)

Kettőnk közül Csocsi lovag
Te vagy a villanyász,
s ha volt is némi áramszünet,
Te tudod, hogy semmi gáz,
hisz van neked a tartalékban
kanóc s petróleum,
maximum felrúgod a lámpát,
s a vége egy nagy bummmmmmmm,:twisted:
de Te tudod, hogy semmi gáz,
legfeljebb kigyullad a ház,
s azért vagy Te a híres Csocsi,
hogy tudd, hol van a lajtoskocsi.
Ami leveled illeti:
a nővért nem nézem libának,
de leveszem a tollait,
s megmutatom neki az ágyat,
hogy saját hátán érezze azt,
hogy a matrac milyen kemény,
s hogy én milyen kemény vagyok,
arról is kell vélemény.
Fájdalom kedves Csocsi lovag,
mióta az ágyat kipróbálta,
a nővér, hát altatót sem ad,
s a többinek is kiabálta,
hogy nekem nyugtatót ne adjon,
mert azt szeretné, hogy állapotom
amilyen most, olyan maradjon.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 1)

O te szegeny, te nemes leku lovag
meghat hogy igy torodsz velem
megnyugtatlak a lajtos fogat
nem gazolt at a testemen.

En csak haztuznezoben voltam ott
fagyos kezeimet hevitem
a tuzolto csak uzenetet hagyott
melyen jo nagyokat nevettem.

Nem leszek megfedve
a lampas volt a hibas.
ha a gravitacio nem hat ra
siman megy a javitas.

Hogy On matracmuvesz volna? 
Ne nevettessen engemet,
a nover az on szemet tolta
s kozben melengette seggemet.

Rolam szolnak azok a legendak
on mint megturt szemely volt jelen,
szedje csak nyugodtan nyugtatojat
mig a noverke szorakozik velem.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 1)

Nem lesz Önnek a nővérrel buli,
ha megtudja azt Dulifuli,
s az Ön arcának fazonát
a körmeivel alakítja át

:twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 1)

Duli halas lesz 
ha e terhet leveszik vallarol
nem birja a gyurodest szegeny
a novert meg ledontom labarol
s elfelejtjuk, hogy mi is az az ereny.

Ne fajjon uram az on feje ettol,
fajjon a sok gyogyszeres uvegtol.
nokkel hancurozni , gyakran megteszem 
evvel is kimelve megfaradt nejem.
.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 2)

"Ha neked az anális túl brutális,
az orális inmorális,
a manuális túl banális,
nekem megfelel egy sima dugás is."


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 2)

Sejtettem, hogy Ön ledönti a nővért
s bugyijából kihúzza a gumit,
mert az szükséges, hogy csinálni tudjon
lövöldözéshez egy csúzlit.

De ezen kívül nem tesz semmit,
nekem még nővér nem panaszkodott,
bár egyszer mondták, hogy az ágytálat kiitta,
s az arcára is pakolást rakott.

De semmi szex. Ön erre nem is képes
a nyugtatók s a sok elektrosokk
az Ön agyából minden efféle dolgot
örökre kimosott.

Az tény, hogy Ön még mindig fut a nők után,
de már nem tudja azt sem, hogy miért,
Ön egy tolókocsis, rokkant lovag,
horpadt és rozsdás Önön a vért.


----------



## Szami (2006 Március 2)

Látom már, hogy minden
a régi égi mederben folyik,...
NA VÉGRE!!!...
s a két lovag kardja szikrákat vet
mint tüzijáték.
Kaszabolják ismét egymást
s örömüket lelik a hajdani gyermeki játékban.

Bocsássátok meg kontár művem, mely a Nagyokéhoz képest csak egy apró firka, de jó látni és olvasni a Régi megszokott menetrendet és, hogy minden ismét rendben. :..:

Üdvözöllek Benneteket Dicső Lovagok!

Ui.: Fifike ez szuper volt!!! Nagyon jóóóóó!!!!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 2)

Sex a noverrel/ Lavoros kizarva /

A mellet megfogom kezem gorcsbe allt ,
Elengedni nem tudom S nagyot kiabalt
Ne szorits te orult, kialtott vadul
pechere mint mindig en vagyok alul
Aztan ereztem en is , mert hat O is matatott,
Kis kezevel szoritotta a betevo falatot.
Csillagokat lattam ,szemem elott sokat,
Engem szoritasz,, nem pediglen lovat.
Simogatni akartam, csendessen becezni
Tele szajjal sajnos nem tudok beszelni
Magamhoz szoritom, olelesnek szantam
Hamarossan ezt is, nagyon megbantam
Csata lett a vege, a szeretkezesnek
Alhatok neki a lakberendezesnek.
Tanyerok repultek poharak szaltak
Eltunt belollem nyoma is a vagynak.
A lakas romokban, vagyam mar semmi sincs
Ilyenkor erzem, a magyany mily nagy kincs,
Egy duhos oroszlan nez ram ehessen
Par perce mondtam, na MI van edesem
Nem mondom tobbet, megbantam tettemet
Aram ezt latva jokedvet tetetett
Kajanul vigyorgott, nem dolok be e cselnek
Eldolok mint a tehenek ha csondessen delelnek
Odabujik hozzam kezdhetjuk elorol
Felve nyulok hozza, AZ ideg felorol,
Tetova kezem a levegobe kapkod,
Csinalj mar valamit imigyen pattog.
Csinaljon a rosebb felek en toled
Ha fogad csikorog akkor meg foleg
Nem voltam Jo neked csinald egyedul.
Csinalom en is mig karom legyengul
Olellek mar akkor mikor, mindegy minek,
Egyutt voltunk este, meselem mindenkinek


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 2)

:shock:
Most pornózunk, vagy verexünk ?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 2)

Termeszetessen verxunk, csa te cikiztel a noverekkel. Aze mert te az elfekvobe vagy en eg az intenziven, nem kell mindjart kotozkodni mert leszabjazlak ha kihuzzak a csoveket/ kerti slag/ belollem


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 2)

Ha ratalalok egykori sirod bus halmara
mely fedni fogja faradt testedet
folirom a felig rozzant fara
hogy en is utaltalak tegedet.

Sirodon majd kecske legel ha talal fuvet rajta,
tovig ragja, kerodzik is ,igenytelen fajta.
Fejfa helyett, rozsdas kardod, jelzi majd a helyedet
szalicilba muzeumba megnezhetik a fejed.

Elrettento pelda leszel, iskolaban tanitjak,
osztodassal szaporodtal ,fejed kette hasitjak
korboncnokok nagyserenyen a lelkedet keresik
ereidet buszke nejed nagylelkessen befesti

Megindult a nyomozas is, a szivedet sem talaljak
ures varad, erto kezek, azon nyomban szanaljak.
Vallaira vesz a nep is, mindenki egy darabot,
ehezok a nepkonyhaban ,belolled kapnak falatot.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 2)

Sírod se lesz, téged a föld téged kivet,
még az is utálja ráncos rút tetemed,
pap sem akad, ki eltemesse tested haló porát,
mert nem felejti, hogy elloptad a miseborát.

nem égethetnek el a krematóriumba,
mert sajnos a tested, sokat ázott a rumba,
amit vedeltél egész életedbe,
s már a szagodtól is elment nejed kedve.

Tengerbe ha dobnánk, rusnya rút testedet,
a cápa gyomra is kivetné beledet,
Lábadnak szagától pusztulnának az algák,
s mindazon herkentyűk, mik az algát falják.

Sem ég sem a pokol nem kéri szellemed,
nem is tudnának ott mit kezdeni veled,
Miként a földön is, aképpen a mennyben,
nincsen aki veled egy úton elmenjen.

Miképpen a mennyben, aképp a pokolban,
küldenének rögvest, hogy menj a pokolba,
s végül, mert nem kellesz, mily borzadály az élet !
kikötsz majd a váram huhogó szellemének.


----------



## andika (2006 Március 2)

a szexesen halálra röhögtem magam,jó volt!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 2)

Az, hogy lesz e sirom, az nem az on gondja,
voltam eleget masnak a bolondja.
A misebornak anyi, megittam mindet,
az utolso csepet is, mint valami kincset.
Pap ne bucsuztasson ertem ne mondjon imat
ha a bolt fele megy, hozzon egy kis piat,
Te csak ne szamold,menyit vedeltem eletmben
az embenek toled jon meg az ivashoz a kedve
Jozanul teged elviselni, majdnem lehetetlen
veled szemben meg a capa is tehetetlen.
gusztus kell hozza ,hogy beled harapjon
inseges idokre teged felre rakjon
Nem hiszek en az egben,s pokol az en hazam
ott var ram husegben megboldogult babam,
Te a menybe kerulsz szetunod majd magad
apro felhocskekrol logatod labadat
Kettonk kozt igy lesz tarsas a viszony
gyakorta jojon rad a sujos teriszony
Szedult fejed szeduljon hat jobban
normalis dolog ez ebben a korban


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 4)

Hoztam egy lovagot nektek a kiralyi menetbol . Azt igerte , hogy szol a mamajanak es pillanatok alatt hivatalosan lovagga lesztek utve :!:


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 4)

Már megelégeltem, mit Ön itt elkövet
pöröllyel török szét a fején egy nagy követ.
Önre uszítok majd egy idomított sáskát,
az rágja szét Önnek, szeme alatt a táskát,
mi a sok piától megduzzadt jó nagyra,
többet adott Ön a szeszre, mint az agyra

:4:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 4)

Uram, nalunk a kotores csaladi hagyomany
edzotaborban notem fel sopronkohidan.
Vallamon szimpatikus arcu keselyuk ultek
s ha szoltam nekik az onere repultek

Onnan teptek az on fulet s farkat
nevetve cincaltak a puspokfalatjat.
Mela undorral beleibe turnak
iszonyu ize van az Efike urnak.

Mit akar on az en barazdalt agyammal
hatalmas eszem vetekszik magammal
paromat ritkitom, de onre is sor kerul
fejfajan a szoveg lesz irva heberul.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 4)

Az Ön keselyűje engem sosem tépett,
biztos a tévében látott ilyen képet
egy akciófilmben, s engem nézett rossznak,
hollywoodik által kimaszkolt gonosznak.
De ez nem új dolog, enné meg a fene,
minden lovag tudja, hogy rossz az Ön szeme,
Egyszer egy kecskének szakállára nézve
hajbókolt egy nagyot, majd mondta: megigézte
Merlin a varázsló, de mindenki tudta,
Merlin arra sem járt, mindezt csak hazudta.
Máskor meg egy tevét döntött le az ágyba,
lába között nyomta, a púpját cibálta,
talán nem teve volt, hanem inkább láma,
mert köpött egy nagyot az Ön irányába,
majd határozottan lába közé rúgott,
s vidáman kacagva a hegyre felfutott.
Azóta neveti Önt a hegyek népe,
s Ön, ha lámát meglát, már vörös a képe.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 4)

Egy vasarnap reggelen, egy szomoru hajnalon,
az lesz a nagy nap, mikor szemed kinyomom.
megvenultel, de anyit sem tudsz lovag,
vak ember nem nyomkod a teven gombokat.
Merlin a varazslo, jo pajtasom nekem.
Egy szavamba kerul s on holnaptol mekeg.
kecskeve valtozik ,onon fog az artany
holnaptol on lesz, az aldozati barany
Ha a lama meglat , tenyleg pirul a feje
szerelmessen csillog ozbarna szeme
szepsegem paratlan,kerem lassa be
ellenalni nekem, onnek sem kellene.
Uram On feltekeny, kerem lassa be
de nem targyalok onnel mert ures a zsebe
Krisztus koporsojat sem oriztek ingyen
fogadtam on ellen egy lyukas fityingbe


----------



## andika (2006 Március 4)

Egyre jobb!
Mindkettő lovag!


----------



## evajudit (2006 Március 4)

Ezennel én is lovaggá ütöm őket: :!: amire természetesen innya köll! :777: nemcsak sört, fincsi páleszt is::111:érzitek az illatát, zamatát? Hamisíthatatlan eredeti tótfalusi házi eper-pálinka! :mrgreen: Márcsak ezért is érdemes Leányfalura látogatnotok! 
:..:


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 4)

Ha Csocsinek is adsz páleszt, beperellek :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 4)

Palinka szagra gyul az eji vad,
ide erzodik illata,
elmennek erte, de messze vagy
o ,almaim aszonya.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 4)

Efike írta:


> Ha Csocsinek is adsz páleszt, beperellek :evil:


 
Akkor megruglak


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 4)

csocsike írta:


> Palinka szagra gyul az eji vad,
> ide erzodik illata,
> elmennek erte, de messze vagy
> o ,almaim aszonya.


 
Évajudit ver majd lovaggá
és Muslica lesz a neved,
minden lovag pereg a lóról,
ha meglát és ha kinevet,
ahogy borgőzös fejjel lépdelsz
a kocsmaajtóból a sárba,
pálinkát vedelsz majd hitelbe
s sárosan vánszorogsz a bárba.
Ajtód veri a végrehajtó,
s még kardodat is elviszi,
aztán nem marad semmi ajtó,
mert az alkohol ezt teszi.

:444:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 4)

Latja Uram. Ha ismerne engem,
tudhatna, hogy csak ritkan iszom,
az alkohol sem tesz kart bennem,
s koztunk kolcsonos e viszony.

Kedvessen szoltak hozzam,
s on azonnal itt teremt,
ne olalkodjon itt komam,
mert kiszedem a szemedet.

Hitelben sosem iszom,
nincsen nekem olyan mar,
rom kozottunk mar a viszony,
mit akarsz te jomadar.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 4)

Én sem iszom, Ön tudja jól lovag,
miként is tettem a fogadalmamat,
hogy mindaddig nem szagolok a borba,
mig az Ön feje, nem gurul lennt a porba.
Nem ihatok én semmi szeszt,
csak akkor, ha Ön rajtaveszt
nem habozhat nekem a sör,
amig Ön velem itt pöröl.
De ha majd rúgkapál a mén
az Ön fejetlen tetemén,
reped a hordó, ömlik a bor,
s kezdődik a halotti tor,
Az özvegyével lejtem a táncot
és kezdek vele víg románcot,
Ökör sül nyárson, benne bárány,
bárány hasában száraz fácán,
fácánban nyúl, a nyúlban alma
és nem lesz Önnek nyugodalma
holtában sem. A vastag számla
a számlájára lesz datálva,


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 4)

On mar megint badar, mondhatnam piti
nem tudja mit beszel, senki sem hiszi.
Mit akar on, gyonyoru fejemtol
mocskos kezeit vigye a nejemtol
Trefanak is rossz amit on folvazolt
megenni mindent mit a vonat elgazolt
Csak on tehet ilyet nemtelen lovag.
On kepes molesztalni a doglott lovat.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 4)

Tisztelt lovagom, én szivből fájlalom,
hogy memóriája egy fabatkát sem ér.
Az Ön levelével bizonyíthatom,
hogy nejét megvettem egy döglött teknősért.
Ez ügy miatt már volt köztünk háború,
de Ön akkor is gyáván megfutott,
így történt, hogy a teknősöm is maradt,
s Dulifuli is Önnek jutott.
Gyalázat ez. Bizony mindom gyalázat
úr és lovag így nem viselkedik,
s nem is csodálja, hogy ha mindezért
egy pallossal a fejét leütik.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 5)

Tisztelt lovagom On kacagasra kesztet
Duli eseteben en emelem a tetet.
On egy doglott teknost ajanlott fel erte,
De tegnaptol megint folment az erteke.

A teknos mint tudjuk vedett allat,
kereskedni evvel sajnos nem lehet,
palastolni igyekszel hatalmas hibadat
de a parbajtol ez, ne szegje kedvedet.

Megigerem, rendorkezre nem adlak
de lakolni fogsz hitvany tettedert,
a teknosok neveben beken nem hagylak
mig a koporsos jon kihult testedert.

Duliert egy teknost , dogolve adni,
hogy jutott eszedbe ily gondolat
Ha megtudja , agyverzest fog kapni
s egy bal csapottal kiveri fogadat.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 5)

Az allatvedok figyelmebe ajanlott ,
ki-dogolve , molesztelja a haziallatot !


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 5)

Duli esetében Ön emelte a tétet,
de akkor már megkapta, az ellenértéket
s Duli jött is volna hozzám kézzel-lábbal,
tudta megbírkózom bármely szabott árral.
De Ön nem engedte. Micsoda gyalázat,
rágyujtom ezért majd Önre én a házat,
ócska lovagvárát porig lerombolom,
hogy ha leromboltam, sliccem kigombolom,
vízjellel ellátom ezt a szörnyű helyet,
se várat, se házat ott ne emeljenek.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 5)

Na, latom, ma sem jott meg az eszed,
a tegnapi piatol szornyen faj a fejed
nem tanulsz ,minek iszik aki nem birja
s nem beszel marhasagot, csak irja


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 5)

:,,:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 5)

:d


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 6)

Most ertem haza kedves lovagom
csapzottan, faradtan, hajszolt lovamon
Palinkaert mentem, a kozeli varosba
majdnem beestem az utszeli arokba
Te hos lovag, ki othon ulsz
s ajtatos szemmel meredsz a plafonra
naponta uj terveket szulsz
evvel rukkolsz ki a porondra.
szemed lesutve , regelire eszem
ram sem nezel mar, megall az eszem
Olyan voltal,mint egy kutyafeju tatar
S te ,soha sem tudtad,hogy hol a hatar. 
Mit akarsz te lovag, kedves Aram kene?
Doglott teknosert vinned cserebe
Masnap reggel ,sirnal ,konyorogve kernel,
szabadits meg tole, kozben nagyon felnel.
Reggelente rosszabb az ehes tigrisnel,
leragja husodat, te csak hisztiznel
Estere csontod epsegben nem marad
ha megtalaja penzed, siman elszalad
A kacatboltba ered majd utol
hol penzedtol rogvest bucsuzol
foldonfuto leszel, koldusbotrra juttat
Nekem ne mond,hogy ezt nem tudtad
Tipikus no, nincs neked eleg bajod?
neked sem lesz sem ejjeled sem nappalod
Belathatod, jo szivvel nem adhatom
vered fog csorogni rozsdas kardomon.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 6)

Mint Ön írja, most ért haza,
de előbb nyilván kocsmába tért
mert Ön al,- és felkoholista,
szóval betért, sörért, borért,
és megivott jónéhány felest
negyven fokosat, zárjegyest,
a szesz megártott rendesen
ezért beszél felöslegesen.
Szabott árért vettem meg nejét,
az ellenérték is megérkezett,
de Ön Dulit nem küldte el,
csak ostobán védekezett.
Most, hogy tudom milyen Duli
a Bírósághoz fordulok,
a szerződésszegést bíró mondja ki,
s szabjon ki Önre áristomot.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 6)

Uram, maga egy emberkereskedo,
mint tudjuk a torveny ezt bunteti
On egy ven sarlatan, oreg besenyo,
s agyon verem ,ha be nem szunteti

Aram nem adom, mehet ahova akar
keressen maganak sajat gondokat
ha eleteben nincs eleg zurzavar-
en zakojarol letepem a gombokat

Ne sirjon, vehet maganak uj pancelinget
hitelre nem adjak, on nem er egy fityinget
ne sirjon, a doglott teknos pancelja jo onre,
s onre mint teknosre emlekszunk orokre.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 6)

Uram, Ön félreértett engem,
az Ön arája nem kell mert harap,
de kell a döglött békám újrafestve
s kártérítésként pénz is egy kalap.

Miért is kéne az Ön arája nékem,
hisz énhelyettem naponta Önt veri,
s Ön úgy fél már, hogy reggel a kávét
az ágyba, sütőlapáttal teszi.

Régen persze nagy szája volt,
az Ön orcáján nem volt semmi pír,
mikor azt írta, hogy nem küldheti,
mert elszakadt rajta a zsírpapír.

Arról már szót sem igen ejtek,
hogy újradukkózva kértem a nejét
és teljes generállal, fődarabcserével,
de Ön nem törte ezen a fejét.

Vitás ügyünkben döntsön hát a bíró,
ki ötvenhatban akasztott sokat,
ne is reméljen, én már lefizettem,
s nem kerülheti el a lámpavasat.

:evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 6)

Ez jo, kinyirlak


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 6)

Azt hittem osz van, a hullo levelekrol
pedig csak a postas, esett le az emeletrol.
Ontol hozott, nagybecsu levelet,
loktem egyett rajta, s nyomban vege lett.
Nem esett nagyot de pufant rendessen,
az udvaron fekszik most , pihen csendessen,
szeme sem rezdul, a teste megmeredt,
hitvany ejszakanak legmelyebje ez.
Hany halott kell, hogy vegre kialjon
ne csak segitsegert nagy szajjal kialtson
en a dicso lovag, tobb sanszot nem adok
vagy ott lesz reggel, vagy egerutat adok.
Megtehetem, hisz ugy is utolerem
doglott lovaban mar nincs ero
hogy On retteg azt megertem,
hisz mosolyom oly megnyero.
Csapzott Efi lovag, rozsdas panceljaban,
riadtan menekul, egyes egymagaban
Nincs mar senki ,ki kiallna mellette
itt a nyugtatoja , kerem vegye be.
Jon a kedves nover a beontest hozza
hintalovat, On remulten botozza
a csako lecsuszott remult fejerol
menekulni keso az illem-helyerol.
Ott fog On toporogni, en kulcsra zartam
On sem segitett, mikor en faztam
verheti az ajtot, belul en mosolygok
az On kinjan, vidaman vigyorgok
Nem az elso eset, hogy igy jart lovagom
intezte volna dolgat a hatso udvaron
ott vartam ont, talpig csatara keszen
most ul pelenkaban, s uvolt mereszen
Jojon mar a nover tegye tisztaba.
Folalni nem mer, olyan lesz a laba.
lopott pelenkat tekert On magara,
viszik ont zuhanyba, s kesobb a fogdaba.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 6)

Na megállj te Dög ! Ezért megnyuvasztalak :``:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 7)

Tisztelt Uram. 

Itt allok talpig ledogozve, a megnyuvasztasugyi hatosag hivatalos kozlemenyevel, kacska kezemben. On ,mint megnyuvasztasugyi foeloado helyettes segedjenek a segedje, valoban korlatlan hatalommal bir.de majd en korlatolta teszem. Kedves dogozgeto ur. Tesek mar viszajonni a csataba, mert egrugom, es ellenseg hianyaban kenytelen leszek magamat megtamadni, es az belathatalan kovetkezenyekkel jar az Israeli ,canadai kozos homokozo kialakitasa teren. A kozos homokzo, feltetlenul legyen a hasok teren, es on , kiscsoportos jeggyel akar napi 5 percet is tartozkodhat benne, mint celtabla, Tudatom onnel hogy nem er lopni a homokot, ezert azonnal uritse ki a zsebet, es ne hivatkozzon elromlot homokorajara

Tisztelettel feldog Csocsi


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 7)

Boldog vagyok, hogy Ön lenyűgözött,
mégis jól dolgozik a Hivatal,
hatalmam nem korlátozza Ön
még akkor sem, ha belehal,
az önmaga elleni csatába
s egy seggel ül meg két lovat
két pallossal vágja egy fejét le
meghal egy kicsit, meg élve is marad.
Uram Ön nagy lovag valóban
az alig ismert Skizofréniából,
szedje szorgalmasan a gyógyszereit
s ne vedeljen annyit a piából,


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 7)

Meg hogy en vedelek, hogy mondhat pont on ilyet
ha nem lopna mindig a piamat,s ontene helyette vizet.
Mar beka not a hasamba, a sok vizezett szesztol
On miatt felpuffadtam a beszedett szerektol.

Jozanul ont elviselni, sajnalom de nem lehet,
miota megismertem, nem gyartok tobb gyereket.
Hatha olyan lesz mint on, nagyszaju es hobortos
verset fololvastam es kutyam el is kodorgott.

Meg,hogy en skrizofeniaban szenvedek
uram, onnek elment az esze
On csak gyartsa a hamis hireket
de onnek sincs ki az osszes kereke

Gyogyszert sem szedek hisz azt is lopja on
nekem mar mindegy, johet a vizozon
Nemesi kardommat a szivebe szurom
ha nem jon verekedni, a tokjaba dugom.

Mit fog on kezdeni , ha nem lesz kivel
kardelre hanyni pialas utan
maga itt kotozkodik mindenkivel
aztan egyedul nez butan.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 7)

Nos látja jó Uram,
ez az egyetlen ok,
hogy Ön él egyenlőre még,
s el nem halálozott.
Már rég megöltem volna,
de nincsen több lovag,
rajtunk kivül a Földön
s ha magára marad,
a lovag, hát céltalan,
élete dög unalmas,
csak ül és sír, s nem érdekli az,
ha pejlovát is felfalja a farkas,
kocsmába jár, s lerészegedik
s dühöng magában, zokog,
hogy meséit sem hiszik,
morc lesz, szótlan, s morog,
s végül a diliházban
kezelik bús magányát,
kórházi ágyon huny el,
vele temetik ágyát.
Inkább legyen naponta harc,
mint ily szörnyű gyalázat,
a lovag csak párosan lovag,
csak párosban csatázhat.
Így megkímélem életét,
de naponta megverem,
hogy megtanulja végre,
ki úr, sikon s hegyen.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 7)

Nem nyugszol megint , olvastam a blogodat,
ezer szerencsed, hogy azert erted a dolgodat.
Hibaimat ugyessen, szepen sorba javitod
kepeket is csatolsz hozza, onmagadat viditod


Ne akarj te kegyelmezni,inkabb mentsd az eleted,
plasztikai sebesz fogja plasztikazni kepedet.
Fuled kozzott nagy a fejed ,pillanatnyi allapot,
jobb horoggal ki utom en, igy romlik az allagod.

Fekete lesz szemed korul, az orrodnak nyoma sincs,
fogsorodat, messze dobom ,tekintsd ugy, hogy mar most sincs.
Hajad osz mar ,nem csodalom, felelmtol oly feher,
felelemtol reszketsz, cincogsz ,mint egy gyava kiseger.

Ne felj Efi, nem bantlak en, csak a fejed leszedem,
nem tudod majd hova tenni utott kopott suveged.
Csizmad sem lesz saruban ,jarsz csampas labad ugy szalad,
utol erlek, rugok rajtad s fal adja a masikat.

Mondom meked dicso lovag, sirva kerlek menekulj,
nem akarlak en megolni ,mert jo vagyok legbelul.
Fogytan mar a turelmem is ne elj vissza te vele
utesemtol, fogad hullik mint a faknak levele

Azt allitod te vagy az ur, mutasd magad ha mered,
pofonokkal ,csatazastol, elveszem a kedvedet.
Vonulj inkabb kolostorba, az valo mar csak neked,
kereszt elott hajlongani, s bologatni a fejed.

Bibliat, majd bemagolod, Karsainak mondod fel,
velemenyed az Istenrol ,apat urnak mondod el.
Mozessel majd vitaba szalsz,ki mentett sok allatot.
atheista eretneknek igy lett sorsa hanyatott.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 7)

Ha olvastad volna tőlem
a Bibliakritika topicot,
biztos tudnád, hogy nem Mózes,
hanem Noé mentett állatot :twisted:

Azért, amit lejegyeztél
kitépem a füledet,
hogy ne kelljen azok közül
kiütni a fejedet.
Kitépem a karodat és
átszúrom a hátadon,
szived az ebeknek vetem,
a májadat eldobom,
keselyűk tépik azt széjjel,
úgy mint Prometheuszét,
a máj újra visszanő majd,
s szaggathatják újra szét.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 7)

Olvastam en ontol mindent, bocsasson meg lovagom
tevedesem belatom en es a pofam befogom.
Tevedesem ertheto volt, az egesz egy zagyvalek,
Mozes, Noe, Noah, Jonas ,nem kell mar tobb adalek.

Mindjart ramszol, hogy a Jonas az bizony egy vizilo
Ebbol lesz majd megint gyonas ,ilyet irni nem valo.
Bibliahoz en nem ertek , kiolvastam tobszor is,
ha addig hittem volna megbannam tan otszor is.

Mi bajod van, amit irtam vazolja a tenyeket
ujra fogom magyarazni, nem erted a lenyeget
Eselyed sincs a harcteren, a fejedet leszedem
csurdongolos tancot jarok osszezuzott tetemen


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 8)

A harctéren Lovag uram
az esélyem nem vitás
jobb lesz, ha fog egy ásót,
s önmagának gödröt ás.
De a gödröt ne a páston,
annak szélén vájja ki,
döglött lova beleléphet,
s még a lábát eltöri,
Ha pedig a lábát töri
meg kell ölni. Szörnyűség !
Döglött lónak miként lehet
elvenni az életét ?
Ön egy szellemtelen szellem,
aki szellent szeleket,
bevallotta, hogy nem képes
csinálni már gyereket.
No látja, én Önnél azért
sokkalta többet tudok,
Juditomnak, ha visszajön
gyereket fogalmazok.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 9)

A gyereket nem fogalmazzak,
Vensegere tudni kene,
otletet, sem forgalmazzak,
inkabb egyet dugni kene.
Oreg lovag cavintont szed
kihullott a fogad mar,
gyerek ugyben legyen eszed,
nem valo az neked mar.
Doglott lovam hagyja beken
nem nyukszik, csak molesztal,
Nem marad majd bor a kepen
S szegyeneben odebb all.


----------



## andika (2006 Március 9)

:d


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 9)

Ahogy mondja ! Dugni kéne !
Feltételes módban írta  
ebből látszik, hogy emléxik,
hogy valaha, hogyan bírta.
De ma már csak farkas pózban
működik Önnél a szex,
ül a lyuknál és vonyít:
"Azt hittem, hogy megy még ez !"

:34:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 9)

:ugras:
Regmult csatak kopar mezejen,
hol csak egy lovag van talpon,
hova nem jut el csak a gyertya feny,
ott varunk rad, en ,es a kardom.

az eles penget, nyakadra teszem
athato remeges csonkolt testeden
Veszett visitas, kegyelmi konyor.
lelkemet atjarja az onfeledt gyonyor

Lelkem belul szep, csak kivulrol ronda
ha vegeztem veled, ullok motoromra
Gyozelmi jelkent huzom testedet
sirjak ,vagy nevessek ,kulomben egyre megy
 
Szegeny lovag, ki ido hianyban szenvedel
a kihivasokra, sokszor napokig nem felelsz
ha nem jossz, azonnal, tustent megbanod,
a foteri tomegben ,letepem ,nadragod.

Mindenki latja majd a pucer seggedet
pipaszar labadat , oszulo fejedet
sotetben menekulsz mented mi mentheto
remeljuk a darab, majd gyorsan visszano


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 9)

Uram, most jöttem a kórházból,
ahol ápoltak tanult orvosok,
mert nem kaptam levegőt a röhögésrtől,
levele hatott rám, mint a sokk.

Lovag uram, Ön súlyosan beteg,
Ön vért helyett kényszerzubbonyt visel,
Ön hallucinál, vonuljon be önként,
s ne várja míg a mentő viszi el

Azért talán van még halvány remény,
hisz Ön felfogta azt, hogy ronda,
talán tudata mégis visszatér,
s vághatom Önt, a vaskesztyűmmel orrba,

s nem kell szégyellnem lovagok között,
hogy beteget püföltem agyba-főbe,
gyógyíttassa magát. Lovát kivittem
kicsit hízni a legelőre

hogy legyen benne épp annyi erő,
mikor látja Önt, rúghasson nagyot
megbosszúlva, míg Ön gazdája volt,
friss zab helyett, rúgásokat kapott

Motorjából a szelepeket kivettem,
mert a földgolyón kevés a lég,
és Ön is többet szív ma még belőle,
mi egy hullának lenne épp elég. 

:twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 9)

Maga csak itt ne hadonasszon nekem
ha megunom, rogvest orba verem
On a hatulkotos zakomat csufolja,
rajta van nejenek illatos ruzsfoltja.

En mar nem kergetem a noket 
onkent jonnek, dalolva mind.
En csak boldogga teszem oket
s futyulok rajuk mint a pinty.

Kedves ontol, hogy lovamert aggodik
egy lovasz fiu manapsag draga kincs,
azert ha egyszer megis ugy adodik,
ne babralja ott, ahol onnek dolga nincs.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 11)

Lovag uram, szememből könny szakad,
megdöglött a lova. A lókórházba
nem volt idő elvinni már. Elküldtem
a dögöt a Rémnek, hogy meggyalázza.
Örömmel olvasom, hogy a nők
Önhöz önként és dalolva jönnek,
de ne feledje említeni,
hogy összesúgnak, s jókat röhögnek
míg fölfedik az Ön kis titkait,
majd csalódott pofával elszaladnak
s átkozzák a percét életüknek,
mikor Önnel összefutottak.
Uram, Ön megérett már a sírra,
kérem ne húzza a temetést tovább,
jöjjön a pástra velem megvívni,
s én elmetszem ráérdemesült nyakát.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 11)

Oh, balga gondolat, Oh, mij rut beszed ,
hogy a lugko marja ki az on szemet
A gyomorgorcs latogassa, naponta tobszor is
S ha kell , felrugom, naponta otszor is
Onbol uram a feltekenyseg beszel
s mint bolond lukbol a kosza szel.
ugy arad onbol a gonoszsag sugara
onnek elment a jozan tudata
Talan elment, talan sosem volt,
az on lelken a sok szegyenfolt,
Lovaghoz nem melto, nemtelen nemes
ha ertened is atkom , csak nyugodtan neves.
senki nem halja eszelos kacajod
mely szeltol kiserve vagtat az ugaron.
Erdo s mezo volt, de kipusztult minden,
helyen tobbe mar semmi se sincsen.
Az on neve ezentul termeszeti csapas,
s cimere legyen sarlo es kalapacs.
Vilag szegyene lovagok atka. 
ha nem vigyaz magara kivegzem mama.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 11)

A fájdalom, mi Önből most kiált,
hisz elvesztette szeretett lovát,
tudom, hogy Önt most a hideg is kirázza,
hogy döglött lovát a szalántai gyalázza.
De nem tudja még: A Rém megírta levelét,
hogy igényt tart Önre is, s kéri a tetemét.
S mert jó a szívem, nem mondhattam nemet,
át fogom adni neki a tetemet.
Persze Ön is kell, hogy végre belássa,
e sáros földgolyón nem lehet maradása
kiálljon végre, víg vitézi harcra,
ne fusson a lába, ne piruljon arca,
az úri közönség immár Önért kiált,
ne fusson el gyáván, fogadja a halált.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 11)

Mit akar megint a lovamtol,On lelketlen lokufar
Ha lovamon kozelgek ,on riadtan szalutal. 
A Remre kenni remes bunet,ez tellik ontol csak
vigyazzon, ha megtudja, biztos, hogy pofan csap.
Nekem, on ne mondja, hogy gyava lovag vagyok
Hol hosre van szukseg en mindig ott vagyok
Kardom keszen all, ha kell veremet aldozom
S ha fejed leteptem , buszken tavozom.
Mit akarsz mar megint, a saros foldggolyoval,
nem jut on messzire a doglott hitaloval.
Csakojat leverem fakardjat a hataba szurom,
Siras lesz a vege, mar elore tudom.


----------



## Laci (2006 Március 11)

Hordtok itt össze hetet meg havat,
dobáljátok egymásra vígan a sarat.
Csak azt fájlalom,hogy én is bele lettem keverve,
ezért sajna a fejetek lesz leverve !
Már az is vérlázító,hogy zaklatom a motoros rozoga gebéjét,
kívánom,hogy Lukrecia Borgia habarja össze Efike ebédjét.
Az meg,hogy nálam legyen Csöcsike porhüvelye,
miután utolsó levegőjét kifújta tüdeje,
ez már mindennek tényleg a teteje.
Hát meglágyult teljesen eszednek veleje?
Azt akarod,hogy nappalimba lépve mindenki egy urnával lásson?
Eben guba ! Keresek Neki helyet a padláson...


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Március 11)

LACIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
de jo , hogy elokerultel!!!!!!!:ugras: :ugras: :ugras: :ugras: :ugras: 
Most mar el ne tunj!!!!!!! :..:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 11)

Nicsak, megkerult az elveszett gyermek
oromukben a lovagok serenyen vedelnek
vegre megkerult, bar pia nelkul erkezett
a lovagi szabajoknak, nagyot vetkezett
Ures a raktar, lovag, hogy vigyaztal?
Galad nepeknek osztottad szet?
Most vigyorogsz,mint egy hervadt viragszal
Mint aki elitta a jozan eszet.
Megjon Efi, kardelre hany
a raktarban mar nagy a hiany.
Vereddel potoljuk a utolso csoppet is
ha tehetnenk, elvennenk toled tobbet is.


----------



## andika (2006 Március 11)

Laci írta:


> Hordtok itt össze hetet meg havat,
> dobáljátok egymásra vígan a sarat.
> Csak azt fájlalom,hogy én is bele lettem keverve,
> ezért sajna a fejetek lesz leverve !
> ...


 
De örülök neked, Te fiú!Sürübben emlegessünk,hogy sürübben gyere?!?!


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 11)

Hallelujja megjött a Rémünk,
a döglött lóra rögvest rácsapott,
habár, mert Csocsi tetemével emlegettem,
csak azért tiltakozott,

Akkor úgy látszik, nem üres a vád,
hogy Grúziában egy döglött lovat dugott
meg hátulról, roppant serényen,
s mikor Sztálin jött, hát elfutott.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 11)

Valoszinu, hogy most igy tortent, 
nem vagy az igazsag bajnoka,
a doglott lobol kovacsolt toket,
a raktarak hos harcosa.

Egyetle fegyvere a lopotok
melyet serenyen hasznalt,
a piabol mindig lopott o
s bezsebelte a hasznat

Doglott lo , es paraznasag
ebbol all az elete
fo erenye a tunyasag
hisz ezt kivanja az erdeke.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 11)

Oly serényen szívta a szeszt a Rém,
hogy Szalántán bezártak ajtót ablakot,
külföldre emigrált a kocsma,
s a polgármester gyáván megfutott.

Ellopott minden fényes kandelábert
ami a főutcán világított,
zseblámpaszemű szörny ebével
mindent mi mozdult ellopott

A háza mögött van egész Szalánta
és most lopja el éppen az utat,
a járdát már a múlt héten felszedte
s kiszárította az artézi kutat.

Viszont Szalántán nincs madárinfluenza,
mert ha meglátják a vadmadarak
infarktussal fordulnak le az égből,
ezért nem válasszák ezt az utat.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 11)

Uram, on megint fejin talalta a szoget
a Rem, poharaba surun toltoget.
vilagitoszemu ebet utlegeli eppen,
pityokas jokedvel dalol ekeppen.

Alibaba es a rablok, hiaba voltak negyvenen
lopasban velem a harcot, folvenni ,keptelen,
Szalanta romokban, csak Lacink haza all,
s vadgalamb helyett csak a keselyu szall

Fustolgo romok, retteges
bizony, konyemet ejtem en
tulelesre mar nincs remeny
mert itt jart a Szalantai Rem


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Március 11)

Ne merjetek bantani a Lacit, mert en is beszallok a harcba, egy sodrofaval


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 11)

Efi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Keresnek


----------



## Judit (2006 Március 11)

Nohát, mecsoda harc alakult itt ki...


----------



## Laci (2006 Március 11)

Nem világos még előttem minden apró részlet,
hogyan csappant meg ennyire a raktári készlet,
de az a gyanúm,hogy kettőtöket a szomjúság 
lopásra késztet.
Aljas és sunyi tettetek másokra kenitek,
miközben fogatok szeszünkre fenitek,
galádul ráfogjátok másra,
de éjszaka Ti jártok rá a raktárra.
Vége a mókának ,új következik
melyben a két lator verítékezik.
Nincs több csalás és hátulról mellbe döfés
az új játék neve célbalövés.
Kaptok egy almát a fejetekre,fürtötök halmára,
és én egy golyószóróval lövök arra az almára:,,: .


----------



## andika (2006 Március 12)

Judit írta:


> Nohát, mecsoda harc alakult itt ki...


 
Mindig akkor jössz amikor énpont nem vagyok itt,pont ma emlegettelek,hogy mennyire hiányzol már és kéne egy jót dumcsizni.Merre csavarogsz Efiné?
Hogy van a macskád?
Hogy vagy TE?
Mi van a vizsgákkal, és az erekkel?
Gyere sürübben,léciiiiii!


----------



## andika (2006 Március 12)

Laci írta:


> Nem világos még előttem minden apró részlet,
> hogyan csappant meg ennyire a raktári készlet,
> de az a gyanúm,hogy kettőtöket a szomjúság
> lopásra késztet.
> ...


 
Csak lövöldözzél(ugy is hiába,ezek rutinosak és páncélban vannak,golyóálló páncélban!) addig is itt vagy!


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Március 12)

Laci írta:


> Nem világos még előttem minden apró részlet,
> hogyan csappant meg ennyire a raktári készlet,
> de az a gyanúm,hogy kettőtöket a szomjúság
> lopásra késztet.
> ...


 
GYERUNK LACI ADJ NEKIK!!! Ugy is elegge elkanaszodtak az utobbi idoben!


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 12)

Mit nekem, ha jöttök ellenem,
Csöcsi lovagot lazán megverem,
simán leverem a szalántai Rémet,
utána meg Dulit veszem csemegének.

Az én páncélomat a golyó nem fogja,
Kalasnyikovját a Rém eldobhatja,
jobban teszi, hogy ha menti az életét 
ha nem vesztette el, még a józan eszét.

:33:


----------



## Judit (2006 Március 12)

andika írta:


> Mindig akkor jössz amikor énpont nem vagyok itt,pont ma emlegettelek,hogy mennyire hiányzol már és kéne egy jót dumcsizni.Merre csavarogsz Efiné?
> Hogy van a macskád?
> Hogy vagy TE?
> Mi van a vizsgákkal, és az erekkel?
> Gyere sürübben,léciiiiii!


 
Szia Andi!  
A macska jól van, nagyobb gengszter, mint volt. 
Én is jól vagyok, sőt az erek is. Kicsit be vagyok fulladva a fősulival, de rajta vagyok az ügyön. 
Látom Lacinak erősítése van...


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 12)

Hagyd a fenébe azt a fősulit, gyere vissza, legyünk újra együtt és fogalmazok még másik két gyereket Neked 
Csatolás megtekintése 6449​:4:


----------



## Judit (2006 Március 12)

...és mi lenne ha a fősuli után fogalmaznánk?


----------



## andika (2006 Március 12)

És mi lenne ha a fősuli után találkoznánk?


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 12)

Judit írta:


> ...és mi lenne ha a fősuli után fogalmaznánk?


Gondolod, hogy mire végzel én még fogalmazásképes leszek ?


----------



## Judit (2006 Március 12)

Efike írta:


> Gondolod, hogy mire végzel én még fogalmazásképes leszek ?


 
Hogyne Efikém!


----------



## Judit (2006 Március 12)

andika írta:


> És mi lenne ha a fősuli után találkoznánk?


 
Ha befejezem, akkor akár a Holdra is felmegyek egy találkozóra!!!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 12)

A niagara kozelebb van


----------



## Judit (2006 Március 12)

Jó akkor ott kezdek....


----------



## Judit (2006 Március 12)

Viszek Debrőit...


----------



## andika (2006 Március 12)

Halkan jegyzem meg,hogy én valamivel közelebb vagyok.


----------



## Judit (2006 Március 12)

, most akkor hol kezdjem? Viagarán, Budapesten, vagy fogalmazzak Efikémmel itt?


----------



## andika (2006 Március 12)

Csak távolsági sorrendben!
Fogalmazzál itt,aztán állapotodra való tekintettel gyere pestre hozzám, aztán ha megvannak a babák mehetsz(esetleg mehetünk,lehet,hogy elkisérlek,bár nem hívtak,de ilyen picire nem adunk) a Viagarára.Jó lesz igy?
Nekem jó!hahahaha


----------



## Judit (2006 Március 12)

OK!!!!! Ez lesz ám a nagy meglepetés Csöcsikének! Már el is képzeltem, hogy milyen arcot fog vágni!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 12)




----------



## andika (2006 Március 12)

Hát nem is tudom Judit,ezek után...?


----------



## Judit (2006 Március 12)

csakazértis odamegyünk...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 12)

Hoztok tapszert a fanak


----------



## andika (2006 Március 12)

Tápszert a Judit babáinak viszünk, a fádhoz fűrész dukál!


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 12)

Levágom én Csocsit fűrész nélkül is. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 12)

Megint kezded? Anyi eselyed sincs mint a titanicnak az ujra inditashoz.:33:


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 12)

Leverlek, mint vak a poharat :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 12)

Egyszeruen csak Arafatnak foglak hivni:9:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 12)

Buszke varam, romos orman, hol Efi teste lengene
keszul a bitofa a Remnek, ki a raktarosok szegyene
Lopott o mindent, palinkat, s aszonyt es gyermeket,
a dolgozo nep neveben ,csufos halalba kergetem.
Mint Szalantai Szatir, Colombotol kabatott lopott,
Nyitogatta,s nem kimelt sem gyermeket sem aggot
A lovak is remulten szaladtak, sorenyuk vigan lobogott,
szalantait ez nem zavarta , sunyin ,mogejuk lopodzott.
Hogy mit csinalt, Efitol nem lattam O vidaman falazott
Egymast valtva, nagy serenyen ,pont ugy,mind ket kokott.
Nem turhetem ,gyermekek, anyak konye ,zokogva vert kivan
hogy megfogjam a ket bitangot, hajszolom nemes paripam.
Felemukben menekulnek , lovagi veruk inukba szalt.
Szalantai egy nyitott kabatban, remulten elem allt,
Meg sosem hallottam lovamtol , ij vidam hahotat
Kinjaban rohogott szegeny, s nagyitoert kialltott
Mert szabad szemmel majdnem, hogy semit sem latott.
A masik is megorult, Efi ,abroszt lopott,
igy akarta utanozni, a jo oreg Arafatot.
Belathatja rogton , on is kedves olvaso
ezeknek nem jar mas csak a jolbevalt nyaktilo.
Buszke varam romos orman ott fognak ok lengeni
soval hintett sirjuk folot a fu sem fog mar teremni.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 12)

Orvost, nővért ! Megőrült e lovag,
csak így lehet, hogy összehord
itt hetet és havat

A harcot ő kívánta, legyen hát így a jó
elmondom mindenkinek
mi színigaz való

_Item 1_

Való igaz, hogy ez őrült lovagnak
nem lát jól a lova, hisz vak szegény,
én nyomtam ki mind a kér szemét
e hét holdtalan éjjelén
így nem vehette észre
hogy valami hibáz,
csak reggel tűnt fel neki,
hogy van valami gáz.
De akkor már hiába,
nyerített! Messze jártam.
A ló dolgát tehát
most elétek tártam. 

_Item 2_

A szalántai Rém
nagy tolvaj bizony,
nem kell, hogy a lovag sorolja,
magam is jól tudom.
A szeme meg sem rebben
mint muslinca szeszre jár
de ez nem az én dolgom,
a vámkommandóra vár.
Az viszont tény, s szörnyű való,
hogy vinnyogott kínjában
látványától a ló
és tény az is, mert láttam,
hogy hátul ügyködött,
s hogy rúgni se tudjon,
négy lábat megkötött,
szegény ló meg csak eldőlt
mint vénasszony a hóban.
Igen ez tényleg így volt,
biz így volt ez valóban.
S igaz, az is Colombó
ma is szörnyen nyomozza,
ki volt az, ki a kabátját
reggelre elorozta.

_Item 3_

E megőrült lovagnak
ma vitriolt adok,
hogy kimosson agyából
minden volt adatot.
Amit rólam leírt
az mélyen meghatott,
holnap ezért nem él már
hideg lesz és halott. 

:evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 12)

Lovag, ki nem felsz semmitol, most rosz kapukat dongetsz
szepsegemnel csak eszem nagyobb s a menekulesnel dontesz
Nem is tudom hanyadszor, on siman lehulyez
pimaszsagat latvan, megall a jozan esz
apro cafatokra tepem en ont ossze,
s remunk a szalantai ,tapsol rohogve.
hallik a vizhangja a hangos mulatsagnak,
az on eseteben az emberi butasagnak. 
Jojjon Uram, csak kosson belem,
hiu remeny , hogy on gyozhet valaha,
Ha meg egy lepest tesz felem
onnek voros lesz a valaga.
Lovagi letet sem , nem kimelem,
nevet , s lelket a sarba taposom,
igy fogja vegezni kedvenc vitezem
s veget vet onnek pallosom


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 13)

Az Ön átkai énrólam leperegnek, 
s való igaz, nem félek semmitől.
Önnel a párbaj nekem csupán egy játék,
s legjobb lesz Önnek, ha kardjába dől,

mielőtt én Önt szétcibálom,
s cafatjait négy tájra elvetem.
Uram vigyázzon, most én nem tréfálok,
mert amit mondtam, mindazt megteszem.

Felvágom Önt, mint szalámit a hentes,
felvágom, mint védőt a csatár,
s külső csüddel olyat rúgok majd Önbe,
hogy repül nagyot, s a fejére áll.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 14)

En nem is atkozodtam, de lehet , hogy fogok
On miatt az idegtol, naprol napra fogyok
on csak atkozodik, beszel ossze vissza
ha nem figyelek, a boromat, rogton megissza
Mit akar On rajtam cibalni, kezet sem tudja emelni mar
ha meglokom, olyat repul, mint egy trenirozott jomadar.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 14)

Hogyan tudna lökni ?
hisz Ön az, ki lökött !
hisz Ön az ki először
diliházba költözött,
Ön az, ki volt már sárkány
és sárkánynevelő
Ön az kinek fejében
nincsen már agyvelő,
csak némi nedv lötyög még
kis alkoholba oldva.
Ön az ki eunuch volt,
de kirúgta a Porta,
mert virágok helyett is
csak Viagrát szedett,
a hárem hölgyeivel
is töketlenkedett.
Ön nem lovag, Ön emlék
Ön mohás régi kő,
kitől undorral fordul
el minden úrinő,
Ön borostás, Ön lompos,
közveszélyes garázda,
a kocsmából kidobják,
mert mindig el van ázva.
Ön úgy nyerheti vissza
a volt becsületét,
ha még este megírja
a végrendeletét,
s ha rátett e levélre,
minden kellő pecsétet,
s gondosan kifizetett
minden illetéket,
nos Ön kardjába dőlhet,
s minden meg lesz bocsájtva,
s nem leszek a párbajtól
majd én sem elcsigázva. 

:4:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 14)

En nyitottam a dilihazat, a sok orultnek mint On
Az elso lako is en voltam, s csak utanam erkezett On.
ajanlom onnek sarkanyaimat, kerem hagyja beken
mert ha leontom lugkovel, nem talal majd lelki beket
On megint a szervemet piszkalja ,lehet, ezert megrugom,
mukodik meg rendessen, s ha nem vigyaz hat megdugom.
Meg ,hogy a nok nem kedvelnek, balga lelek mit beszelsz
gyogyszeredet nem vetted be, itt megall a jozan esz.
Vegrendelet regen keszen, senki sem kap semmit sem
neked nem adnek belolle, ha gazdag volnak akkor sem
Efi fussal, menekuljel, roham nover erkezik
prizniccel es beontessel lavorjaval kerkedik
A bobonja fogytan bizony, husdaralot lengeti
betegeket egymas utan ,a mutobe kergeti.
Ne mond nekem, hogy nem szoltam,ne panaszkodj te nekem,
ha nem szaladsz eleg gyorsan , elveri a feneked.
Sipirc innen ,rusnya fereg,leha lovag ,a neved
Kozszemlere kitettetem en a bucsu leveled.
:22:


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 14)

Főnővérnek expressz küldtem
kosár bonbont jó nagyot,
ezzel őt megvesztegettem,
s a fejedre kapsz majd botot,
vagy egy lavórt, katonait,
húsdarálót fényeset,
kiveri majd a fogaid,
a torkodra éleset
én teszek majd jó acélból
csupáncsak abból a célból,
hogy levágjam a fejed,
mert nincs benned tisztelet,
önként a kardodba dűlni,
csendesen elszenderülni
másvilágra átkerülni,
ördögökkel együtt ülni.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 14)

Ha ez nem a bolondok haza volna most nyitnek egyett lovagom
meg a lovad is maga elott tolna, mig ,atbaktatsz az udvaron.
A bonbonos, bonbont eszik, lavorjaval integet,
ha a bonbont eszre veszi ,letepi a fejedet.
Szigoru a dietaja ,en irtam ezt fol neki
ele dobsz egy rozsdas szeget, azon nyomban megeszi.
Nem lehet mar vesztegetni, az idonek ,vege mar
muszaj leszel parbajozni,te csokonyos jomadar


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 14)

:23:


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 14)

Tőlem tudd meg bolond lovag,
lókolbásznak jó a lovad,
lóparizer, lószalámi
nem kell itten kiabálni.
A bonbonos bonbont eszik,
nem kell neki a diéta,
konyakosmeggy kell ma neki,
nem egy darab fagyott répa,
nem kell ostya, nem kell tea,
nem kell kétszersült és alma,
csak bonbon kell, mert bonbonos
reggel-este bonbont falna,
Le is térdelhetsz előtte
könyöröghetsz, hagyja abba,
bonbont eszik reggel-este,
a kedvedért el sohse hagyja.
Próbáld csak elvenni tőle
az imádott bonbonát,
úgy imádja, úgy szereti,
mint Karsay a babonát.
A párbajra készen állok,
erre várok évek óta,
csak nem jössz velem megvívni,
s ezért zeng ma is e nóta.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Március 14)

A bonbonost nem bantani:33:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 14)

Na idefigyelj khoser gyerek,
ha te lohust zabalnal
Rabbi verne a seggedet
eltorne a fuckanal

A lavoros bonbon helyett
a kertunkbe legelesz
salatat es zoldsegeket
most megall a jozan esz

:33:


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 15)

Eszembe nem jutna nékem,
hogy a lovát megegyem,
a rabbi még elseggelne,
féltem én a fenekem.

Tessék tudomásul venni,
a Főnővér is megírta,
hogy ebédre, vacsorára
bonbon lesz, s nem diéta.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 15)

A betegseg latin neve
bonbonitisz konykusz
lavorosnak faj a feje
szaja mint egy mikrobusz

Veszettul kiabalva
s lengeti a lavorjat
husdaralo is van nala
s vakarja a kobakjat

Ingerult es kotekedo
karomkodik jo nagyot
A kocsmai verekedo
bonbon megyet nem kapott


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 15)

Tisztelt Uram, ha Ön lovag s nemes,
most arról írjon itt, amiről érdemes,
mit érdemes ! Arról írjon, mi kell,
hogy párbajunk, mikor, és hogy dől el.

A Főnővér az zsáxámra ehet
tőlem bonbont és konyakos meg(g)yet,
de azt egy lovagnak sem nézem el,
hogy párbaj helyett, lavórról énekel,

Tisztelt Uram ! Ha Ön nemes, s lovag,
szerszámozza fel végre a lovat,
vegyen vértet, s akarjon nyeregbe szállni,
s lovag módjára velem, párbajra kiállni.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 15)

Tisztelt Efi, mert hat urnak nem nevezem
hiaba provokal, ma unneplem nemzetem
Mellemre kokardat nem ragasztok en
belul unneplek, e nemzet unnepen.

Igertem Platonnak ma mind egyutt leszunk 
a boseg kosarabol , egyforman etkezunk
Onnek ma sincs unnep ,csak parbajozni akar,
Nem tehet on rola, mar regen nem magyar

:..:


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 15)

Csak azt írtam önnek, mi magyarnak kijár
a nemzet ünnepén, hogy kard ki kard huszár,
pattanj a lóra, és lobogjon a zászlód és hajad,
csatakiáltés hagyja el ajkadat,
s mint Sukorónál rohant fennen a had,
Jellasics ellen, toporzékoljon lovad,
kiráztam a palackból a szellemet,
jöjj párbajozni, s párbajozom veled.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 15)

Mond minek ez a gyilkos indulat
csatat hirdetni a nemzet unnepen
dugd huvelyebe rozsdas kardodat
ma jo leszek s megkegyelmezek en:33:


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 15)

Na jó nem bánom, legyen ünnep e nap,
s nem szeletellek fel, mint a szalámit,
ma virágot tartok kard helyett,
s nem mordulok, írhatsz akármit 

:..:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 16)

Tegnap unnep volt, de mara veget ert
most fogom felkoncolni a hos vezert
Ket szemet kitolom, labait kitepem
S, igy fogod vegezni, Efike vezerem.
Megolheted magad,kardodba dolhetsz,
tudhatod, elollem, nem menekulhetsz.
de gyava vagy, lovagnak gyengecske
lovagok kozt a neved , legyen Vitezke.
Figyelj Vitezke, ott gurul a labda,
Jo anyad megint hagyott magadra,
Hiu alom, hogy Te lovag leszel
Talan , ha eleg, spenotot eszel.
Gyermekekkel en mar nem csatazok
fel kene nonod, ha halni akarsz,
oreg lovagok kozt kulombet talalok
Nalad nem tudni, hogy mit akarsz
Derekamig sem ersz , lovad is poni
kardod fabol, az is lopott
ha kepedet ide mered tolni
azonnal kapsz egy hatalmas pofont
Mehetsz Te panaszra, az Isten en vagyok
gyermeteg panaszodra harsogva kacagok
Az ordog is vigyorog ha a nevedet halja,
Mi maradt belolled, talcan akarja
Gulyas lesz belolled a kutyaknak etek
farkukat csovaljak ,megegyszer kernek.
Csontodat torik, morognak hevessen,
husoddal keverve eszik vegyessen.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 16)

Az ünnepnek vége,
nincs békeszünet,
meghalni kész Ön, 
vagy megint elüget,
messzi kocsmák felé, 
leveleket írni,
asszonyok szoknyája 
mögé bújva, sírni,
árváit említvén 
kérni a kegyelmemet.
Mit gondol Ön kérem ?
Mi vagyok én ? Beteg ?
Nincs kegyelem Önnek, 
álljon ki a már végre
lóval, kivont karddal,
csata mezejére,
ne féljen, míg vágom,
nem fog soká fájni,
csak azt mutatom meg,
hogy kéne csinálni.
Hogy ha Önt felvágtam
guszta szeletekre,
beadagolom majd, 
hűtött rekeszekbe
Állatkertnek küldöm
majd az adományom,
a krokodil gyomra
éhségtől ne fájjon.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 17)

A hos Efi lovag, megtorten all a var fokan.
meghivott vendeg volt az utolso vacsoran
hiaba vagtatott O lovon es pancelban.
nem O volt a kozpont, s leult az arnyekba

Villamharitokent, talan meg megfelel
On Isten haragjat vivta ki.
Lelki beket tobbe nem lelel
s az Istent , ugy hivjak. Csocsi

:555:


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 17)

Trónomra tör Ön, nemtelen lovag ?
Csak engem illet őszinte imádat,
énhozzám száll fel minden fohász,
én gyújtom fel, nők szivében a vágyat.

Ön lovag, csupán egy rút pozőr,
hamisan pózol, oly rút mint egy sáska,
a sok piától agya háborult,
s szeme alatt vizenyős lett a táska.

Ma szombat előtt, térdeljen le elém,
könnyes szemekkel bánja meg bűneit,
mondjon el hozzám egy utolsó imát
és vezeklésül vágja föl ereit.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 17)

Meg, hogy en terdeljek On ele?
uram , a noket szeretem,
hevessen csapkodok on fele
de ez mas mint a szerelem

Ereimet en , fol nem vagom, 
a szonyegen sotet foltot hagy
a nejemmel balhera nem vagyom
s jobban jar uram, ha beken hagy

Ertse meg vegre az Isten en vagyok
kegyesen engedem, hogy imadjon
ha leterdel , fejere utok egy nagyot
es sirjara nem viszek viragot.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 18)

Ön most idegen kabátba bújt,
megérdemli hát, ha az öklöm lesújt.
Lovaghoz nem méltó e pálya,
főleg akkor, ha ilyen nagy a szája,
Ha csak őrült lenne, elnézném szerényen,
de visszaszájal, pimaszul merészen
mondhatnám azt is, hogy visszapofázik,
közben a kardjával folyton hadonászik,
lova farka alá sem kötött fel zsákot,
s a pimasz kancája leszarta a pástot
a Pástkarbantartó Kft most morog,
ők takaríthatják a sok lócitromot.
Ejh lovagom, Ön mindig csak a bajt okozza,
megérdemli azt, hogy tenyerem pofozza,
a lábam megrúgja, kardom szeletelje,
a pikám ledöfje, buzogányom törje.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 18)

Tisztelt Efi bacsi. mondhatnam tatus
ebben a korban mar jon a prosztatus
Kerem torodjon vele, viselje gondjat
massal jarassa on a bolondjat

A nover megszolalt ,Kedves Efi bacsi,
holnap megtanuljuk a wc-t hasznalni
Parbajtol megilyedt, tudjuk, on betojt
a panceljan, hatul ott a szegyenfolt.

Nagy fiu On mar ehez, de a parbajhoz kicsi
Nem valo maganak kard csak ket nagy cici
masodik gyermekkor, az elfekvo var rad
ott kapsz majd katetert amire vagytal


----------



## őszirózsa (2006 Március 18)

:555:


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 18)

Kedves Csocsi lovag,
minden megbocsájtva,
ha egy kis párbajtól
foltos a gatyája,
de ha saját foltját
a páncélomra keni,
azt cizellált lelkem,
könnyen be nem veszi.
Mindazért a vádért,
amit Ön itt említ,
a legkevesebb, ha
kitolom a szemit,
az Ön érdekében,
hogy nehogy meglássa,
mikor a hű szolgám
az Ön sírját ássa

:evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 18)

Tisztelt uram,engem barlangba visznek
vannak olyanok kik bennem meg hisznek
Ugy is megszokom ez lesz a ziccer
Higyen nekem , Csocsi nem viccel

Irnak rolam, rengeteg konyvet
az egesz vilag ertem ejt konnyet
Egy csak egy legeny kritizal engemet
ha letolom gatyam, nyalja ki seggemet


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 18)

Önből a düh beszél. belátom,
a faiskolában, ahol Ön tanult
a jólneveltség nem volt téma,
és kispárnája volt a kocsmapult,
De ha Ön erre vágyik, 
hát hiba ne essék
íme a popsim: Nyalja ki !
Tessék !
Csatolás megtekintése 6791​


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 18)

Fuj:..:


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 18)

Ne fújja lovagom, csak nyalja bőszen
mint debreceniről, ha a mustárt nyalja le,
habzsolja élvezettel, nyelje mohón,
s a szája mindig legyen vele tele

:evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 18)

Versikedre nehez valaszolnom
mert kozben uj kepedet latom
Az elozo is szornyu, borzalmas volt
de ez neved mellett a szegyenfolt.

Nadragod letoltad , a segged mutatod,
bolond otleteden fetrengve mulatok.
Most mindenki lathatja sotet lelkedet,
a labadkozt meg semmit,ezen nevetek


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 18)

Csocsi a gyáva írta:


> Egy csak egy legeny kritizal engemet
> ha letolom gatyam, nyalja ki seggemet


Ön kezdte ezt a témát jó lovag,
s most reklamál, mert nem tetszik a nóta ?
ezt teszi mindig, ha nincs válasza,
s így fut előlem, ezer évek óta.

És így múlnak a hosszú évek, egyre
fehérebb már a szakállam, deres
hajam verdesi vértem,
s kidöglött alólam számos vasderes.

S Ön csak rohan, a hátfelét se látom, 
csak néha postás hoz egy levelet,
hogy közbejött valami szörnyen sürgős,
s a párbajunkra el nem jöhetett.

Uram, ily sok-sok meddő év után,
ki kell, hogy mondjam, mi nyomja lelkemet.
Ön gyáva nyúl, nem tisztességes lovag,
s a párbajjal, csak áltatott engemet.

:evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 18)

Tisztelt szeltolo ur , alias lovag.
ki sertett szellemkent haborog
on meg fenykeprol sem latott lovat
de estenkent a kocsmabol tantorog
Sertegetes az on fegyvere
erzekeny lelkem torni meg
sosem oltozott fegyverbe
hogy velem merkozzon meg
Mindig csak hiteget, tele a padlas
vertemet tobbet fol nem veszem
Ha meg is akar , tudja hol talal
s azonnal, fejit veszem.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 18)

Épp ez a baj, hogy nem tudom helyét,
ha tudnám ott lennék, s már nem élne,
de Ön rejtekhelyeket váltogat,
s pincéből fut az erdő rejtekébe,

bokrok közt remeg, mint gyáva nyúl,
míg paripám patája az avart felveti,
s mikor már messze járok kibúj,
s újra a képzelt jövőt hiszi.

Mikor volt az, hogy nyúl vigye a puskát,
s farok csóválja meg a kutyát ?
Lovagom ! Álljon már ki végre,
és ha meglát, majd cseréljen gatyát.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 18)

Ember, hat itt allok evek ota. 
labam regen gyokeret vert
onrol hirek jonnek hebe hoba
hogy meyi gondot bajt kevert
Nem akar on csatazni mar
ezert on bunbakot keres
habzo szajjal hadoval
s az idegtol On veres.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 19)

Derék lovag, most kétségek gyötörnek,
lehet talán, hogy háttal áll nekem,
az Ön szeme messzire réved,
s én ellenirányban a távolt figyelem ?

Javasolnám, hogy induljon előre,
csak egyenest, és én is úgy megyek.
Csak félig kell így megkerülni a Földet,
hogy végre Önnel szemben legyek.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 19)

Micsoda marhasag,
hogy a fold gombolyu
mikor mindenki lathatja 
hogy lapos.
Sertegetni nem akarom,
de on vizfeju
s agyillag fapados.
A viz lefolyna, teveje borulna
on maszkalna fejjel lefele
csak az mondhat ilyet, 
kinek meghibbant agyanak veleje.
Ez azert lehet,mert fejire ult a lo
hagyott rajta sujos sebeket
most ontol szenved a foldgolyo
de en Onon csak nevetek.
Egyen on levest gombolyu tanyerbol
Nekem a lapos is megteszi,
on retteg minden arnyektol
s lovat, mint sapkat viseli.
Elkepzeltem ,ont ,
mint lovagol fejjel lefele,
s vertolulastol szenved,
hibbant agyanak veleje.
Persze hogy nem talalsz
hisz Te mindig eltevedsz
hiaba hajszolod
huseges tevedet


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 19)

Azt, hogy a Föld gömbölyű, s forog,
mindenki tudja, ki járt az iskolába,
kivéve Önt, mert Ön csak mellé járt
a tanárai nagy-nagy bánatára,

vagy inkább örültek, hogy becstelen személye
nem fertőzte meg az iskolát,
s nem kapott infarktust az Ön látványától
minden becsületes diák.

Ön retteg, menni nem bír, s az egyenes
az Ön számára végképp ismeretlen,
a kocsmából amikor tántorog
hazáig, akkor még veretlen,

de harcos neje aki amazon
forgatja feje fölött a pakkert,
s szétveri az Ön lapos fején,
az ébresztőórát, más néven vekkert.

S Ön mint laposbéka kúszik szőnyeg alá
s úgy tűnik Önnek, hogy a Föld lapos,
nem is csodálom, hisz szorgos hitvese
az Ön verésében, nagyon alapos.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 19)

Uram, szomoru hirt kell, hogy kozoljek
on teves informaciot kapott,
tajekozatlansaganak kene ,hogy oruljek
de lassa be a fold lapos

Azt allitja , hogy forog serenyen
s nem hiszi el hogy lapos
En onon kuncogok szerenyen
hisz on szerintem masnapos

On all a fold tulso oldalan
termeszetessen fejjel lefele
Onnek meg elhinnem talan
ha nem lenne ures a feje

Iskolarol beszel, ha tudna mi az.
Uram On mindig csak melle jart.
Ha mondom Lenin, on kerdi ki az
S a valasz huszadszora sem talalt.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 19)

Felháborít minden szó mit Ön állít,
Vlagyimir Iljicset nagyon jól ismerem,
egy másik intézetben voltunk együtt,
s a jeges folyót is átúszta velem,

együtt csináltunk egy nagy forradalmat,
amikor minden muzsik muzsikált,
a gyárakban bőgtek a szirénák,
s Lenin egy bőrsapkában agitált,

nos akkor hagytam őt magára én
mert őrültebb volt, mint embernek kijár,
aztán hallottam, hogy valami grúzzal
egy nagy bajuszúval kokettál.

Fájdalom Uram, biz Ön a másnapos,
ha azt hiszi, hogy a fejemen állok.
Két lábon állok, megőszülve itt,
párbajra készen és csak Önre várok.

:evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 19)

Amit On Leninrol allit ,az szemen szedett hazugsag
nem lehetett a fejin borsapka, a fold masik oldalan
Lesett volna reg, mint onnel a vernyomas
mikor onnek huztak a zenet a sztalini orgonan

On nem csinalt forradalmat, csak rejtekebol nezte azt
lesbol ,vidaman kuncogott ,mint egy idetlen kamasz.
Lenin nem volt orult, persze On nem erthette Ot
nem kellett volna toporognia az iskola elott

Bent osztottak az eszt, melybol onnek nem jutott
hogy ezt potolja, megnosult, es elvette Juditot
On foltalata a gravitaciot, hogy onnek legyen igaza
tette ezt azert , hogy ne aljon egnek az on haja


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 19)

Minden szavam igaz, kérdezze meg Lenint,
mi több, a bőrsapka is igaz,
ha Ön ott lett volna, már nem élne,
habár ez nekem, nem igazán vigasz.

Ha ott lett volna, repült volna a frontra
Csapajev elvtárs küldte volna halálba,
a fehér tisztek nyúzták volna élve
vagy akasztották volna fel a fára.

De fájdalom, Ön onnan is lébecolt
csak matinéban látta, hogy mi történt,
s hogy ne kelljen vért adni a Forradalomért,
Ön elpucolt Kanadába önként.

Ön gyáva nyúl, és nyest és beste rest
Ön egy pocok, mi több pocok pocak 
én itt a vártán vadászni sem merek,
és Ön nem jön a harcra, kis vacak.

A természetnek szörnyű vasfoga,
lassan a kardom megemészti,
én minden károm Önre hárítom,
remélem, hogy ezt jó szívvel megérti.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 19)

Lenin meghalt ,On nem eri meg a holnapot
vegyen fel kenetet es hivasson papot.
Menjen gyonni es mondjon egy imat
On most elkovette a vegzetes hibat

Kezd boszantani , on szemtelen es konok
ezer szerencse ,hogy megerje a holnapot
Haragom bosz es lanzsam hegyes
hiaba nyavikol nem leszek kegyes

Kiszurom, letepem, elvagom vagy dofom
egyre megy nekem hisz ont oldoklom
apro cafatokra , nevetve szagatom
s halala utan, leveszem kalapom.

Hiaba menekult a szentfoldre elollem
nem gatol abban, hogy ont lelojem
puskaval vagy nyillal oly mindegy nekem
ha On a celpont, nem remeg a kezem.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 20)

Lenin élt, él és élni fog,
s ha tovább folytatja vádjait,
az Ön szájában nem marad semmi fog,
vaskesztyűmmel majd kitolom szemit,
hogy ne lássa kardom villanását,
amikor levágom a buta fejit.
Lovag uram, Ön igazi bajnok,
bajnok a síkfutásban,
Ön mindig lehagy, amikor menekül,
de nem hagy le semmi másban.
Lovag uram, hisz Ön egy kenguru
ki ugrál üres zsebekkel,
lovagnak képzeli magát,
s nincs tele fegyverekkel.
Uram Ön hallucinál,
Ön délibábot figyel,
mint Pitti az ufókat
s lóra nem űlne fel,
mert a ló nem motor,
garázsban éhen nem áll ,
csak akkor, ha hintaló,
mely nem rúg és nem zabál,
és nem hagy lócitromot sem,
mit Ön teába csavarhat
Uram, nem győzök futni Ön után,
vessünk véget a dalnak.
Álljon ki elém férfimódra,
a többit én már tudom,
levágom lábát, kezét s fejét,
s kutyák elé dobom.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 20)

Ez mar betegseg, mondhatnam rogeszme
tudni Lenin halalat, nem kell egy langelme.
ertsd meg ,te nincstelen, de dicso lovag.
te kicsi vagy,s Csocsi, elolled nem szalad.
Nezz tukorbe, kergesd a foncsort
ha meglat, magatol szalad
Oh borzalom, nezd azt az orrot
csak nem Syrano de Bergerac


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 20)

Tényleg betegség, mondhatni rögeszme
mit Ön vall itt Leninről. Egy picit
emléxem még az orosz nyelvre:
Lenin zsil, Lenin zsizny, Lenin bugyet zsity.

Hiba volt Öntől feszegetni e témát,
habár lehet, csak gyors halálra várt.
Most már nem csak én üldözöm,
de üldözi Önt a kommunista párt.

Lukasenkóval most beszéltem éppen,
Minszk közepén van Önnek egy szoba,
ahol a volt KGB-sek úgy megverik,
ahogy nem verték még meg Önt soha.

Ön térdenállva, sírva fogja kérni,
hogy párbajozni jöhessen elém,
s maga alá pisíl majd Ön zokogva,
ha int magának a szalántai Rém.

De van szivem, most még az egyszer
adok barátilag Önnek még némi fórt,
jelen levelemhez itt mellékelek
Önnek egy szép selyemzsinórt.

Ha arra Ön most felköti magát,
és szépen leng, akár az ingaóra,
nem orrolok meg Önre, esküszöm,
ha nem jön el az új találkozóra.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 20)

Hord ossze megint hetet es havat
ha megrugom megint hazaig szalad
enyi marhasagot, be nem all a szaja
oszinten sajnalom, szegeny araja

On meg ahogy szokta, csatarol almodik
hamissan borrol predikal, de vizet iszik
nyugodjon meg ,verseit elmentem,
s ha keresnek, mondja meg, elmentem


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 20)

Ha elmegy, elmegy. De a boltból
megkérem, hogy hozzon szidolt,
most itt végetért az esős évszak,
s a páncélomon van egy parányi folt.

De becsületemen nem esett semmi folt
én várom Önt, hiába szájal,
az időt húzza, de előbb vagy utóbb,
meglesz közöttünk az a párbaj.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 20)

Ertse meg uram, nekem ennem, kell,
hogy idegekkel birjam ont
hogy birjak foldult lelkemmel
es siman legyozzem ont. 
Dolgozni, megyek s nem a boltba.
sydoljat onmaga vegye meg
onnek becsuleten esett csorba
s most sydolba hempereg.
Fenyezze csak magat, ez mar nem szamit
ettol csak budossebb lesz
engem a csillogas nem amit
s ha megverem, onnek nyugta lesz.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 20)

Menjen hát enni, szelleme fris legyen,
hogy megértse végre, mi a tét,
ha jóllakott, kiállhat végre,
s én elveszem az életét.

Egyen tehát, csak ne oly szörnyű módon,
mint múlt héten a Gundelben csinált,
hogy vasvillával húslevest evett,
s a rántotthúsnak kanállal állt.

Egyen lovag, adjon lovának is,
hisz az éhségtől lépni sem bír szegény,
a végén még majd összeroskad,
a párbaj zöld gyepén.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 20)

Na itt aljon meg egy szora, mielott nagyon megverem
de rantotthust kanalal az on kedveert sem eszem
A Gundelban nem jartam, soha nem is voltam
megutom, megforgatom szurokban es tolban
villaval levest , csak az orult eszik
orult otletetol mindenki megveszik
kapjon a fejihez ma meg teheti, 
vegye a kalapjat, oszt uccu neki
Fusson szaladjon, mentse eletet
rohanja korbe az egesz felteket.
Gyava on lovag, csak a rimekben mester
vegzek en onnel az egyik kezemmel
A masikkal a holgyeknek csokokat dobalok
uriember modjara, ekent szalutalok.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 20)

Lovag megbocsásson, nekem Pitti mondta,
és én neki minden szavát el is hiszem,
ha végeztem Önnel, a halotti torra
pezgőt durrantani Pittit is elviszem.
:111:
Nem vitatom azt sem, hogy Ön csókot dobál,
de mihaszna mindez, hisz senki sem látja,
hiszen évek óta, Ön csak erőlködik,
s amit lát az csak, a hölgyeknek háta.

Ejh, szegély lovagom, de igen sajnálom,
romokban hever már az Ön lovagvára,
holnapra rendeltem két mentős férfiút,
s betolják Önt a geriátriára.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 20)

Igyon csak hercegem, nem segit ez onon. 
ha meguntam pampogasat, siman csak lelovom
Pittinek hinni az legalabb olyan.
mint Karsait irasat venni komolyan
Kuldhet on ide akit csak akar
elmossa ugy is a veres zivatar
Halalra en is pezsgoket bontatok
hiveimmel kozlom,hogy velem igyatok.
lanyok es aszonyok kegyemet kersik
gazdag haztartasom vidaman vezetik
S mi lesz onnel lovagok szegyene
nem lesz onnek se bora sem kenyere
Ahova on keszul ne vigyen mar semmit
nem lesz mar szuksege, nem siratja senki


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 20)

Persze, hogy nem sirat
senki, hiszen élek,
máig körülvesznek
szép lányok ledérek,
csókolnak szeretnek,
csak engem imádnak,
mellesleg felmossák,
vixelik a házat,
míg az egyik ölel,
a másik megetet,
a harmadik pedig
vasalja ingemet,
a negyedik tesz-vesz
az ötödik imád,
énértem mind megvesz
és ad bőven p..........
Azt búgják fülembe,
bennem van karizma,
s imádják, hogy feszül
nem csak karom izma.

Bezzeg Ön csak leshet, 
a nővér farára,
ezt még elviselik
a geriátriába.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 20)

Megorult, Lovagom, lasuljon le nyomban
ki kell , hogy cserljem reg elkopott tollam
Ugy latom ra er ,es este sem volt sex
ha nagyon ideges , itt van egy kis kex
Uram, az elfekvon mindenki igy jar
noverek surognek, urul az agytal.
Uj inget , uj gatyat huznak a farara
pajkossan puszit kap randa valagara
Utolso utjara keszitik serenyen
cserelik pelusat nagyon mereszen
merik a pulzusat, utoljara teszik
orul a korhaz, holnap mar nem eszik.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Március 20)

:``: :``: :``: :``: :``: :``:


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 21)

Szellemem tiszta, mint tengerszem vize,
Ön az ki őrült, s vad álmokat kerget,
Ön az ki fetreng a geriátrián,
s fél csikkért nyenyerét tekerget.
Ön oly büdös, hogy slággal tisztogatják,
s gázálarcban osztják a gyógyszerét,
az orvosai távcsővel vizsgálják,
s tudják, nem nyeri vissza már eszét.
S, hogy önmagába kárt mégse tehessen,
papírcsákót adtak a fejére,
hadd hihesse, hogy sisakja van
s mehessen álmai harcának mezejére.
Hintalovát az ágyához kötötték
cukorspárgával, huzat fel de lökje,
a hátán van egy lószőr takaró,
hogy a ló a valagát ne bökje.
De tudja jól azt minden ápoló,
hogy több a füle, mint napjai száma,
sírja gödre már megásva vár,
s koporsója szurokkal lesz lezárva,
hogy ne szennyezze a környezetet,
mert már ez ellen is tüntetnek a zöldek,
inkább kilőnék napközelbe,
hogy a Földnek is igy legyen a könnyebb.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 21)

Szellemed tiszta, mert hypozni kellett
par percig tart csak ez az allapot
altal ut rajta, lelkednek szennye,
s agyad olyan mint egy tetszhalott.
Nem erted meg, mert lassu az elmed
Hogy napjaid szamolva vagyon.
Tudom elore, hogy zokon venned
ha kinyirnalak egy szep napon.
Irkalj csak nyugodtan aludj es egyel
eszre sem veszed, de eljott a nap,
Ha az ur szolit magahoz kesz legyel
es utolso kenetet ad majd a pap.
Nem szidlak teged, dicserni nem lehet
gyozodjon meg rolla a vilag.
a tulvilagon is szellemed kergetem
ha ott sem adsz nekem piat


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 21)

Már gondoskodtam rólad, írtam a túlvilágra,
hogy zárják el jól majd a szeszeket
amikor érkezel, egy csöpp ne legyen 
és attól elveszted az eszedet.
Egy őrült szellem fog forogni búgva
és felkutat minden zugot, zeget,
de mindhiába a szesz már Pittinél lesz,
s ha felrobbansz, akkor sem ad neked.
S mit úgy utálsz, térdelve kell zabálnod
és minden nap csak manna lesz a koszt,
és nem lesz nagycsöcsű szakácsnő,
egy nemtelen angyal lesz ki oszt.
Nem lesz pipa, szivar és cigaretta
és semmiféle füstölnivaló
s én hálát adok minden nap az Úrnak,
mert jól tudom, hogy Neked így a jó.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 21)

Uram Onbol frocsog a gonoszsag
aljas tettere nincs szavam
tudhatja, hogy a pia orvossag
S nelkule elakad a szavam
Maga menyrol beszel de pokolba jut
ott ,van nekem rengeteg jobarat,
ott lent, mindegy merre fut
a haverok, ellatjak a bajat.
On pia nelkul indul vendegsegbe
tudhatna, hogy az ordog en vagyok
keszuljon fol egy nagy veresre
es a seb alkoholbol sem adok
Megiszom mindet, jozanul nem birom
elviselni az On szagat
a pokol tornacara, nagybetukkel irom
FIUK HOZZATOK MEG PIAT.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 21)

Nagy tévedésben van uram,
én nem beszéltem sem pokolról, se mennyről,
Önnek egyikben sincs helye,
van harmadik hely, már gondoskodtam erről.

A pokolból kapja majd a fűtést,
hogy lerohad Önről a gatya,
a Mennyországból jön az égi manna,
hogy minden napra legyen undora.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 21)

Uram, amirol on beszel, a nyelvesz sem erti
Beszelt? Vagy csak a kosza szel?Remulten kerdi.
Makog az orra alatt, a szavakat ejti,
tudos legyen a talpan ,aki ezt megfejti

Ujjabban dadog is ,a raccsolas helyett
kerget is mindenkit az orulet fele.
Mit tud maga? A sors hitetlen kutyaja,
ugy nezzen ram, mint a tulvilag urara.

Ha akarok futok, ha akarok henyelek
dolgoznak helyettem a leki szegenyek.
Onnek meg lovagom surgossen ajanlom
kosse fol magat, vagy legyen a baratom


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 21)

Ön mint egy Gyurcsány,
vitát nyit a vitáról
én bezzeg azon töröm fejem,
ki vágja le a fáról,
ahová felakasztom Önt
száradni, hisz elázott,
csak részeg ember képes,
beszélni így marhaságot,
tehát száradni felkötöm,
egy magas jegenyére,
de előbb kizsebelem,
nem lesz szüksége pénzre.
Lengeti Önt a fán
a pajkos tavaszi szél,
varju kóstolja a szemét,
hangya a tetemét,
végül az esti csendet,
finoman megzavarja,
ha néha összecsattan,
a csontvázának csontja.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 21)

En is torom az fejit csak kalapaccsal eppen
Hogy ki az a Gyurcsany mondja meg nekem.
Ahoz, hogy levagjon engem akasztani kene
Ahoz hogy ne bantsam , egyetlen remenye
Ha meg is csak sikerul ,es elutom a delet
igyon egeszsegemre jonehany felest.
Erzem en is , nem sok van mar hatra,
zarom soraim, s megyek a halaba.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 22)

Eleg volt

Egy szomoru oszi alkonyon,
csond, es madar sem szol,
egy arnyek ul a balkonon,
s magaban imigyen dalol.

Szulettem, azt hiszem hiaba,
az elet elszalt, mint a pinty,
hatasom, nem volt a vilagra,
es tobb otletem mar nincs.

Keso mar, kezdeni elorol,
nem torom magam tovabb,
e par gondolat, lassan felorol
de nincs bennem semmi vagy.

Eltem, egyedul, eltem az eletem,
sokszor onzon, es butan,
bennem sosem volt felelem,
dobbentem ra ma delutan.

S rogvest felni kezdtem,
uj erzes hasitott belem,
az elet veges ,elfeledtem,
sotet gondolat szalt felem.

Vessunk vegete e csodanak,
nem kivantam en resze lenni,
ha valakit bantottam , bocsanat,
nem kell engem komolyan venni.

Vegre valamit, onkent vallalok,
higy nekem, boldogan teszem,
Engem itt tobbe, ne varjatok,
igeretemet komolyan veszem.

Kuzdottem , magammal szemben,
vesztes es gyoztes is en vagyok,
ember ki olvasod e versem,
ne sirj, ha egyszer meghalok.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 22)

Ars poetica ! :lol:


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 22)

Születtem én is egyszer kis lovag,
nem én akartam, s mégis így esett,
tán más világba kívántam születni,
de nem rajtam múlt, így nem lehetett.

Nos mit tegyek ? Tanultam e világot,
a színeket, a nyelvet és az írást,
megtanultam, ha ütnek, az se fájjon,
a hazug mosolyt, mert rejteni kell a sírást.

Elröppentek hamar az évek, szinte tegnap
volt még az ifjuságom, s az út végére ér,
talán egy hónap, talán néhány tíz év,
de tény, hogy nem szükséges nekem sok kenyér.

S ha megnézem a számlát, mit csináltam,
nos tény, hogy mindig harcoltam Veled,
prózában, versben, kifacsart szavakban
így is élvezve e rövid életet.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 22)

Az on elete rovid lesz es velos
En adok ertelmet neki
csak csapkodjon mint egy eszelos
talan ,ma meg teheti

:33:


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 22)

Hibáztam ! Azt hittem, hogy vége,
s a párbaj elől Ön végleg megfutott,
de így, ballal nyomok Önnek egy gyomrost,
s az állcsucsára jobbal knock outot.

Pimaszság volt, hogy búcsúverset írt,
azt hittem, Ön már kész a halálra,
de nem. Ön orvul feltámadt megint,
s támadott volna engemet hátba.

De résen voltam, jól ismerem magát,
s kész szerencse, hátul is van szemem
ezért a cselvetése meghiúsult,
nem veszett kárba, ez a figyelem.

Most nem tudom, hogy rúgjam-é vagy üssem,
megfojtsam-é, vagy torkát vágjam el ?
Feleljen jó uram, soká ne várjak,
az életével már végezni kell.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 23)

Efike a torpe

A nyolcadik torpet, Efikenek hivtak
de errol nem szol a Fama
nevet ,mindenhol kisbetuvel irtak
O tiltakozott de mindhiaba.
Villogo fogsor, sarmos a haja,
ez volt Efikenek a lenagyobb baja
Mellette irkalt is , mindent ossze s vissza
ha esetleg dicsernem mindjart meg is hizna
Szoval kepzeld el Efit, ki fel meter magas,
villogo fogsoru, es borzaszto dagadt,
O hivja lovagnak sajat magat,
de ha lova meglatja, elsirja magat,
Egyszer folpattant, de elgurult nyomban,
nem gyoztuk keresni, a szomszed pagonyban.
Mikor megtalaltuk , egy pokkal birkozott,
s meg e pok is, az Efitol irtodzott.
Megmentettuk, mert vesztesre allt megint,
mondtam, harcolj a hangyaval ,de faradtan legyint,
Talan a muslica, talan egy bolha,
ha vegre gyozne, agya bomolna.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 23)

Lefejellek, mint vak delfin a tartályhajót :evil:


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 23)

Látom lovag, jóságos ápolói
elvitték megint a Vidám Parkba,
a görbe tükrök közt új ihletet kapott,
s mit magáról látott, varrná a nyakamba.

Így rendelek Önnek hideg vizet
fejjel lefelé 10 x 3 percet,
akkor húzzák ki, ha a buborék
már elfogyott, s Ön halott szörnyű herceg.

Rendelek Önnek sokkolást,
ne sajnálják az áramot,
380 V a fejébe megteszi,
úgysem használt, mit eddig kapott.

Rendelek Önnek kígyómérget,
gyógyszer gyanánt egy fél decit,
közvetlenül vénásan beadva
hadd rángatózzon egy picit.


----------



## kandur (2006 Március 23)

a hideg viz azert egy kicsit tulzas volt


----------



## andika (2006 Március 23)

Igen az erős volt!


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 23)

Naná, majd hideg vodkába nyomják ?
felhörpintené semmi perc alatt,
utána széles jókedvében
kirúgná a gumifalat. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 23)

Most mit morogsz , lofarku hercegem ,
ki csapzottan zold hajjal alsz
nem kellett volna hencegneg
most meg csak alsz es vacilalsz
Efike mint a nyolcadik torpe
Hofer lovat agyon gyotorte
hiaba volt ,szegenyke poni,
a kisletrat, Efi nem tudta tolni.
Hofeher kancaja lefekudt eleje
azt hitte Efike ez az o gebeje
elarulom nektek ,de meg ne mondjatok
teve volt az biza , csak, hogy tudjatok.


----------



## andika (2006 Március 23)

Na kész!Lófarkúnak hívtad, majd meglátod,hogy el fog szállni az Efi lovag!


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 23)

Látom, hogy Ön megölhetetlen,
nyilvánvaló tehát, hogy nem is él,
csak lengedezik itt a topicokban,
mint a langyos tavaszi szél.


----------



## andika (2006 Március 23)

Uhúúúúúúúúúúúúúúú!


----------



## andika (2006 Március 23)

Na tovaszálltam!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 23)

Ugyan mar Efike, ne legy oly mogorva
nem rad haragszom es nem vagyok goromba
Gazszamlasokkal viom ma csatamat
csapatostul szidjak a jo edes anyamat

Jottek ma serenyen a gazdij miatt
pallosommal hiaba altam en
a szamlakent benyujtott irat
follobbant, s most melegszem en

Szoval barcsak lennek az oszi szello
mely oly lagyan simogat
vagy esetleg egy eso-felho
mely elmosa ki szamlakat irogat


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 24)

Te kobor lovag, neked nyugtod nem lehet,
meg nem tudni miert, de bosszuert lihegek.
Bennem dul a vagy, a gyilkos indulat,
vegezni veled ,csak egy ropke pillanat.
Mint anyoka a tyukot a labam koze kaplak,
nyiszalom a nyakadat es uvoltok a papnak,
hozzanak a tomjent, hozzanak keresztet,
irjunk a papanak ,jo hosszu levelet.
Nem ember ez, tan maga az ordog
mikor megszurtam, igaz, hogy bogott,
Ez nem jelent semmit,hisz szinhaz a vilag,
nem birom tovabb, hozzatok piat.
Itt ulok egyedul, fazos maganyomban,
kikapcsoltak a futest kicsiny lakasomban.
Gepemet azert szorgalmassan verem,
kikoltozott tolem az utolso egerem.
Azt mondta fazik, a sajt is fogytan van,
ha hoztok piat, hat leiszom magamat.
Jegvirag lett az ablakon, hidd el nekem lovag
legalabb belulrol nem latom a havat
itt allok kozepen, kardomat lengetem
azert remelem , ettol lesz melegem.
Holnap, mikor e sorokat olvasod 
lehet hogy Csocsike mar reges reg megfagyott,
Ha holnap nem irok, mondj ertem imat 
hiaba kertem, nem kuldtel piat.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 24)

Huhhh..Önnél tényleg gáz van !
s gondolom, szörnyű a hideg.
Jött volna anno Izraelbe,
most nem őrölné Önt fel az ideg.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 24)

Majd en jol megrugom
csak boszantson on is
hetek ota fujom,
hogy on szenilis

Nem figyel,
csak vadul csatazik
ha fejire raullok
on rogton anyazik

lo helyett egyszer
majd tehenet veszek
ha nem hal ehen
akkor ad meleg tejet

Nem kuldtel piat
csak ne sajnalj engem
ha nekem jot akarsz
hat leheld a seggem

:111:


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 24)

Olyan az Ön keze,
mint fagyos kutya lába,
fűtse fel hát magát
a magas vérnyomása.


----------



## Ditta (2006 Március 24)

Koszi megvolt a reggeli mulatasom:4: :4:  :0:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 24)

Azert ,meglepve nezem az embereket
a szekelyt az erdelyit, a magyart,
Mindenki tele van irto nagy gondal
es senki nem tudja, a vilag merre tart.
Tartozasukat kutatjak, hatalmas gondal,
kozben, meleg szobaban ulnek ok,
okolnak mindenkit, perelnek a sorsal,
de siman kifizettek a tuzellot.
Mondva csinalt problemak, vajh ki vagyok en,
nem tudom mit tegyek, vonuljak e Majus elsejen?
Mit szol a szomszed, ha megyek , ha nem,
ettol mulik a magyarsag, ha hiszed , ha nem.
Az egesz ugy, egy nagy szamtanpelda,
vajon hogy jarok en jobban,
melyik orszagban jobb az elet,
szivuk a fele dobban.
Hol jobb az adozas, hol jobb az elet.
tarthatok e magamnak uri cseledet.
Meganyi gond, es meganyi banat,
de siman befutik, az egesz hazat.
Gondold csak vegig szavaim idegen
ki hamis almokat kergetsz ridegen
lehet, hogy ugy erzed, nem jo az eleted
de hazad meleg, es meleg az eteled.


----------



## andika (2006 Március 24)

Hálás vagyok 





A kedvesemért, aki panaszkodik a vacsorára, mert így az
estét velem tölti, és nem valaki mással...


Az adókért, amelyeket ki kell fizessek,
mert azt jelenti, hogy alkalmazott vagyok/van munkahelyem... 


A takarításért egy buli után, mert azt jelenti, hogy
Barátaimmal tölthettem egy estét...


A ruhákért, amelyek egy kicsit szűkek, mert van elég
ennivalóm...


Az árnyékomért, mert kint lehetek a napfényben... 


Hogy nyírhatom a füvet, pucolhatom az ablakot, javíthatom a
csatornát, mert azt jelenti, hogy van házam...


A parkoló helyért a parkoló legmesszibb pontján, mert ez azt
jelenti, hogy tudok járni és még autóm is van... 


A nagy fűtés számláért, mert ez azt jelenti, hogy melegben
voltam...


Hogy a templomban mögöttem ülő hölgy hamisan énekel, mert azt
jelenti, hogy hallok....


A mosni- meg vasalnivalóért, mert azt jelenti, hogy van ruhám... 


Az esti fáradtságért és izomlázért, mert azt jelenti, hogy
Tudtam keményen dolgozni...


Hogy meghallom hajnalban az óra csengetését, mert azt
jelenti, hogy élek...


És végül a sok hülye e-mailért, amit kapok, mert azt 
jelenti, hogy van sok barátom, akik szeretnek engem és gondolnak
rám.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 24)

Andikám ez nagyon szép, de nem ide való. Büntetésből Dulifulinak vigyél egy forró KV-t, szidolozd ki Csöcsike páncélját és horgolj egy rojtot a kardmarkolatomra, vagy leöntünk sebbenzinnel és felgyújtunk :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 24)

Te itt csak ne gyujtogass, nem vagy te Nero
Ha meggyujtod Andikat lesz itt nagy ceco.
Szedd elo rozsdas elavult rongyaid
takaritsd el innen varadnak romjait
Nem tanultal, ezert fejedet veszem
kisutott veredet hagymaval eszem,
Ha esetleg raernel holnap delutan
levagnam fejedet az esti bal utan
Veres kardomat zsebkendodbe torlom
s utana unottan, ragcsalom a kormom


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 24)

Már számtalanszor mondtam Önnek,
nekem mindenem új és fényes,
nem járok rongyokba mint Ön,
mert nejem Judit, erre kényes.
A kardom fénye megvakitja Önt,
ezért hadonász a semmibe,
majd jól hókon nyomom a buzogánnyal
és belehal a sebibe.
Holnap én várom Önt a bál előtt,
hogy a bálon ne rongálja a képet,
a darabjait a konyhára dobom,
mert a pörköltnek való elégett.
Majd Önt falja fel a siserehad,
szól a zene az Ön holttetemén,
én friss zabbal etetem lovam
és nevetek Önnek az esetén.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 24)

Ugyan mar kerem ne legyen gyerekes
nagy szajjal kiabal aztan meg keresem
Honapok ota ,huzza meg halassza
kezet a szajara, jobb ha on tapassza. 
Ha en nyulok onhoz, azt on se akarja
Ha gyengeden megutom leesik kalapja
Hitvany gebejevel, jelenjen meg este
legyen min heverjen kihult holtteste


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 24)

Hogyha énrám gondol
térdeljen imához,
hogy ha nyúlni akar,
nyúljon csak magához

:twisted:


----------



## andika (2006 Március 24)

Efike írta:


> Andikám ez nagyon szép, de nem ide való. Büntetésből Dulifulinak vigyél egy forró KV-t, szidolozd ki Csöcsike páncélját és horgolj egy rojtot a kardmarkolatomra, vagy leöntünk sebbenzinnel és felgyújtunk :evil:


 
Én ugy éreztem,hogy arra amit a Csöcsi elötte irt odaillik,de ha nem, a KV-t küldtem a Dulinak, a Csöcsi páncélja már csillog-villog, és te kardmarkolatod épp készül.
A boszorkéányégetés már a multé,és tovasuhantam,..


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 24)

Na ugye Efi en montam , hogy ne tuzeskedj mert bemoszerollak a lavorosnal es kapsz malnaszoros beontest husdaraloval


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 25)

Efike írta:


> Hogyha énrám gondol
> térdeljen imához,
> hogy ha nyúlni akar,
> nyúljon csak magához
> ...


 
Mi koze hozza,
en kire gondolok
az on kedveert,
nem nyulok magamhoz


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 25)

Itt lenne épp az ideje
hogy megtanuljon félni,
az Ön ideje végképp lejárt,
nem kelkl már többet élni.
Addig verem az Ön fejét,
míg a lelke kiszökik,
és azt is üldözni fogom,
egészen hajnalig.
S Ön szellem lesz csupán,
ki éjfélkor visszajár,
de közömbös lesz Önnek,
hogy tavasz van, ősz vagy nyár,
és nem érdekli az sem,
ha beköszönt a tél,
hisz a szellem nem fázik
s télen is vígan él.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 25)

Ha en szellem leszek,
te sosem fogsz aludni
ott koszalolk majd folotted
Neha , leejtek valamit
valami jo nehezet
de az is lehet, hogy torottet.

Ha becsukod a szemed ,
en huhogni kezdek
orjito hangon, ki birja ezt,
mikor a legkevesbe kene ,
en megjelenek
es megiszok a konyeken minden szeszt


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 25)

Sajnálom szellem úr, 
nem mondam meg valamit,
mielőtt megöltem volna
elvágtam a hangszálait.
Ön így akarhat huhogni,
de csak csendben, magába,
hogy ezzel is nagyobb legyen
Efike boldogsága.
Természetesen gondosan
levágtam mind a két kezét,
hogy holmi hajigáláson
ne törje a nagy eszét,
levágtam lábait,
hogy rugdosni se tudjon,
levágtam potrohát
ne ülhessen nyugodtan.
Ön tehát fej, törzs és lepedő,
s azon túl semmi más.
Nos lovagom, kiváncsian várom,
hogy mi lesz a folytatás.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 25)

Efraim, aszongya, miszlikbe apritott
mindenki lathassa, megint hazudott
Lehet hogy pialt, lehet hogy almodott,
ily marhasagot csak ekepp lathatott.

De nem baj, hisz mondjon amit akar,
nincs mar sok hatra, a sir majd eltakar,
Nem fog mar latni, se kepzelni dolgokat
hanyom ra a foldet, nevetve boldogan.

Szagold az ibolyat, csak alulrol tudod
azt is csak akkor, ha orrodat kidugod
majd ott allok en egy hatalmas lapattal
verek az orrodra unott pofaval


----------



## Judit (2006 Március 25)

Tudom, hogy nekem kuss, mert régen jártam erre, DE Efikém mi ez a sörözős avatar?!


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 25)

Uram, Ön mértéktelenül virgonc,
ez végképp nem jellemző egy halottra,
most béreltem egy hatalmas sírkövet,
azzal verem Önt laposabbra.

És hasrafektetve temetem el,
hogy feltámadáskor lefelé kaparjon,
nehogy, míg sírját ápolom,
óvatlanul, a lábamba marjon.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 25)

Judit írta:


> Tudom, hogy nekem kuss, mert régen jártam erre, DE Efikém mi ez a sörözős avatar?!


Alkoholista lettem bánatomba,
mert elhagyott a hitvesem,
én itt harcolok, mint a párduc
és ő ilyenkor nincs velem.
Néha számtalan sebből vérzek
s magam kötözöm a horzsolásokat,
és hitvesem, mint Petőfi a ködben,
eltűnik, s még nem is írogat.
Ezért az egyetlen megoldás,
a szörnyűségben a sör,
az alkoholba fojtom bánatom, 
ami engem gyötör.


----------



## Judit (2006 Március 25)

Picinyem, melózom mint állat
hogy neked meglégyen az új páncélöltözet.
A régi fűrészporos hintaló helyett is beszereztem egy új vatelintöltetűt.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 25)

Uram, on mocskosul el van tevedve,
az hogy engem,olt az csak teveszme
Nem tudom kit asott, es nem tudom hova
mielott megrugom, ballagjon tova.
:111:


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 25)

Judit írta:


> Picinyem, melózom mint állat
> hogy neked meglégyen az új páncélöltözet.
> A régi fűrészporos hintaló helyett is beszereztem egy új vatelintöltetűt.


Drágám, ez majdnem tökéletes, de inkább így:

Picinyem, melózom mint állat,
hogy legyen neked új páncélöltözet.
vettem egy újat, vatelintöltetűt
a fűrészporos hintaló helyett.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 25)

csocsike írta:


> Uram, on mocskosul el van tevedve,
> az hogy engem,olt az csak teveszme
> Nem tudom kit asott, es nem tudom hova
> mielott megrugom, ballagjon tova.
> :111:


Uram, megőrült lovagom,
ne beszéljen itt hiába,
a paripámmal Önre ugratok
s beletaposom a sárba. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 25)

Milyen parducrol beszelsz, egy doglott macska az
nem harcolsz , csak iszol es a kurvakat hajtod csak
Hu hitvesed ki egesznap rad gondol, pancelt is hozott
Nem valtoztat a lenyegen, hisz a pancel is lopott

:111:


----------



## Judit (2006 Március 25)

Persze, hogy lopott, de elsőosztályú...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 25)

Meghibbant lovagod 
a lopott panceljaban 
veszettul csapkodot
de mind ez hiaba
szoltak neki szazan
az ellenseg nem ott van
nem az o hibaja, 
teljessen meghibbant


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 25)

Ne higgy neki asszony,
ez itt félrebeszél
bolond lyukból fúj ki
mindig a bolond szél.
A fejére ütök
majd egy szívlapáttal,
hogy szebben beszéljen
szeretett arámmal.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 25)

Ugyan mar , szeretett arad.
Legalabb egymaskozt hagyd ezt a dumat.
Beszelsz ossze vissza , szokasodhoz hiven,
egy eppkezlab otleted, se szivlapatod nincsen.
Jo volna, ha nem verekednel, mert a fejedre ulok
Rosszul gondolod, hogy en mindent, csak elturok
Szepseges arad elott, tepem ki szivedet,
habar, szerintem, olyan nincs is neked. :12:


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 25)

Na most ráhibázott dicső Csöcsi lovag,
valóban hibádzik testemből egy darab,
amit szívnek hívnak, nos nincsen az nekem 
ezen apróságért nem fáj az én fejem.
Így a lelkem aztán nem furdalja semmi,
hogy ha az Ön fejét le találom venni,
csak azért, mert éppen lovaspólót játszom,
a labda meg kicsi, a feje kell, hogy látszon,
mert a táltosomnak nincsen szemüvege,
hogy a kicsi labdát a fűben észrevegye,
bezzeg az Ön fejét messziről meglátja,
rögtön bele is rúg, annyira utálja.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 25)

Az On eseteben, a foorvos mondta,
lora nem ulhet, es nem lehet botja
jobban tenne, ha semmit sem jatszana
az On egeszsegenek ez nagyon artana

Szive az nincsen, nem is volt soha
az hogy On el az egy orvosi csoda
De majd en segitek, javitjuk e hibat
garantalom, nem csinal On tobb galibat
:5:


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 25)

Jöjjön csak jöjjön
van aki már várja,
megtapasztalhatja,
hogy kardomnak nincs párja,
csak egyet suhintok,
s az Ön feje lepereg,
testét a lovával
a kutyám eszi meg.
Igaz nincsen kutyám,
de egyet beszerzek,
mert én tisztességgel
fejezek be verset.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 25)

Onnek kardja sincs ,szaja viszont jo nagy
nyelvet folvagtak, mondta a varnagy
On a lopott pancelban a tukornel tetszeleg
hiusaga bosszant es ezert en megverem.

On ne beszeljen tisztessegrol kerem
amikor meghallom, fordogal a verem
azert ,tudja mindennek van hatara,
na huzzon innen, s uljon fel lovara.

Menjen, menekuljon, haragom vegtelen
a profeta szerint is hosszu a kezem
mindenki azt mondja meszire elerek
akit csak megfogok, ott rogton metelek :8:


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 25)

A keze még hosszú,
na én majd levágom
nem körömollóval,
azt is garantálom.
Mert van nekem kardom,
damaszkuszi acél,
a piacon adták
három piaszterért.
A vére ne forrjon,
inkább legyen hideg,
nem jó, ha harc előtt
forr Önben az ideg,


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 25)

Na ide figyelj lovag
az idegtol dadogok
folrugom a lovad
ha bele akadok
Hagyd a kezemet
ne piszkald kerlek
kitolom a szemedet
ha ezt nem erted
Meg hogy neked kardod
meg huvelyed sincsen
a balhet jol adod
de verjen meg az Isten
Megverlek en is
hianyod ne legyen
folyon a ver is
O edes Istenem.
Vetettel a sorsnak
vetettel ellenem
felkotlek gyorsan
ha hiszed, ha nem


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 25)

Megvert már az Isten
Önnel dicső lovag,
Ön miatt vesztettem
egy ménesnyi lovat.
Amíg párbaj ügyben
én itt Önre vártam,
a nemes paripák,
elhullottak százan.
Persze ez is az Ön
számláját terheli,
ha az Isten nem is,
az ügyvédem majd veri.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 25)

Ugyvedje nincsen nem is volt soha
senki nem hiszi, hogy volt onnek lova
tudhatna ,hogy onoknel a teve a divat
az a teve, kinek dobalt csokokat


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 25)

Az ügyvédem neve
dr. Schwindly Ödön,
amit Ön majd fizet,
az károm a köbön.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 25)

Az ugyveded neve teged jellemez
osz fejedre biz eleg szegyen ez.
Onnek csak a penzen jar az esze
mint egy gazszamlas, a nemzet szegyene.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 25)

Ön csak ne gyalázza
az én ügyvédemet,
mert rettenetesen
felbosszant engemet.
Ha pedig felbosszant
magam nem fékezem,
ugrok és suhintok
és a fejét veszem.
Teszek majd ezzel is
valami jót, s szépet,
megszabadítom Öntől
az emberiséget.
Ajtóm előtt állnak
már a küldöttségek,
könyörögve kérik,
vessek Önnek véget,
s hogy ha Andi végzett
a kardbojt horgolással,
nem is foglalkozom
én már semmi mással,
de lovamra pattanok
vágtatok a széllel,
Ön elé ugratok,
s fejét vágom széjjel.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 26)

Tegnap , uram en villagga mentem
torpek koze , mint orias
most faradt vagyok, meg almos is
pedig nem voltam pias

Vezettem tegnap egesz ejjel
vezettem tegnap nappal is
oz on fejit verem szejjel
s beszeltem mar a pappal is

Elinteztem ,hogy eltemessek,
ne rontsa itt a levegot
mind azok, kik nem szerettek
sirjan csinalnak legelot

Ott fog majd a nyaj legelni
hol zold a fu, es zab terem
csak egy birka fogja megjelolni
hol nyugszik e rut tetem

Rut volt elve , rut volt halva.
rut volt uram mindenkepp
az on sirja le van tojva
errol is van egy fenykep.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 26)

Feküdjön csak lovagom nyugodtan
ideje, hogy mexokja a sírt,
úton vagyok Ön felé sietve,
s ha megtalálom, lesz Önből fasírt.

Mert megesküdtem, Arthur szellemére,
hogy Önt a Földön egyszer fellelem,
s minden bűnért, mit elkövetett hajdan,
Ön térdenállva meggyónhat nekem

S ha feloldozta Önt a tábori papom,
a buzogányommal vágom kobakon,
majd suhintok kardom élivel,
s egy vörös csik lesz ott a nyakon,

az álla alatt, ami leesik
és szó szerint a fűbe is harap
s én lóhalálba hajszolom lovam, 
hogy mihamarabb eljöjjön e nap.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 26)

Nagyon vicces on de majd teszek rola
tegnap halotti tort ultem en
ne csak papoljon, aljon meg egy szora
csak egy barat tavozott, s nem en.

A rak, nem vegzett felmunkat, 
jobban dolgozik mint on
tiszteletbol, vegye le a sapkat
mert siman leutom ont.

A harmadik kepen az ordog lathato
mely most on utan kutat
tegnap kerdezte, on hol talalhato
s en megmutattam az utat


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 26)

Ha Ön ördögöt küld
én vagyok a Sátán,
széttöröm a kopjám
az Ön görbe hátán.

A barátainak
részvétemet küldöm,
nem mehettem oda,
itt vagyok külföldön.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 26)

Megint csak a kifogasokon tori a fejet
kozben on nyugodtan szekalja a nejet
Az ordog es a satan mind jo baratom
mit tegyek onnel ,majd meg meglatom


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 26)

Nemigen látja meg
mert kinyomom a szemét,
és úgy megpofozom,
hogy elveszti az eszét.

Utána kezdem csak
a torkát nyiszálni,
nem akarom fejét
egy csapással levágni,

hadd szenvedjen addig,
míg nyakát nyiszálom,
meghívom Pittit is, 
hogy hagymásvért csináljon.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 26)

Pitti az egy kontar,bolond egy szakacs
tegnap is megsutott egy eleven kacsat.
vitte is korhazba, nem volt o haracs
kapott is helyette egy korhazi kacsat

Most mar ketten foznek, o es a tatus,
orul kacsajanak es apolja, prosztatust.
Az ,hogy ellenem , on disznosagot terverz,
nem bizonyit mast, csak azt hogy on perverz.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 26)

Amit elterveztem,
azt végre is hajtom,
s Arthur király előtt
fejemet meghajtom.

"Uram nagy királyom
ím megcselekedtem,
hogy Csöcsi lovagot
ma hidegre tettem. "


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 26)

Csak hajtogassa fejet, ez lovagra jellemzo
En buszken, delcegen hordom az enyemet
s kitepett nyelvebol csinalok konyvjelzot.
nekem meg van erkolcsom, es van erenyem.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 26)

Önnek nincs erkölcse,
csak egy erényöve,
amit tavaly nyáron
csináltatott neje,
és azt Önre húzza
hogyha megy vidékre,
nehogy még valami
meglepetés érje.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 26)

Uram, az on ugyvedjen volt egy, 
de leszedtem rola mert szoritott
kulomben is onnek mar mindegy
eleteben eleget loditott


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 27)

Az én ügyvédemnek,
aki dr Schwindly,
nem volt erényöve,
mivel ő egy singli.

S mivel Ön most vádol,
s nincs semmi alapja,
az ügyvéd úr ezért
mindenét kilopja.

Fizetni fog ezért
az Ön unokája,
szomszédja, rokona,
az egész családja.

Ezért jobb lesz Önnek,
hogy ha nekem fizet
majd az életével
és kap szenteltvizet

tábori papomtól,
ki pokolba küldi
az Ön nemes lelkét
melegben üdülni.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 28)

Ne urazza az ugyvedet, mert megrugom,
Penz ,mi az? Nem adok es on se varjon,
ha veletlen hozzajutok, azt jol eldugom
s vigyazzon magara, nehogy igy jarjon
On mar regota ugyvedekkel fenyeget
holmi hamis vadakkal penz utan lohol
en csak azt mondom, a fene egye meg
Nem lovag az, ki hazug vadakat kohol
Bosszum nem kesik, erre szavam adom
ha meglatom a kozelbe, kesz a vesz,
egy hajopadloval jol oldalba kapom
aki latja ont repuln, majd riadtan nez


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 29)

Az Ön szavából zeng a félelem,
de ne aggódjon, nem kell ügyvéd,
én anélkül is laposra verem,
s nem védi Önt meg semmi mellvéd,
sem pajzs, sem a rozsdás süveg,
belehatol az agyhelyébe majd,
a kétdarabra tört sörösüveg.
Ön már halott. Siessen el a paphoz,
felvenni az utolsó kenetet,
mielőtt Önnel végeznék sietve
még leverek itthon egy menetet.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 29)

Ezer szerecseje hogy a zart osztaj lakoja,
orvosa fejcsovalva nezi a korlapot
lesz onon nemsokara, mente es toga
de valoszinu, mar nem eri meg a holnapot.

Sulyos eset on, de majd en gyogyitom
serult lelken a mely sebeket
onnek rakot ,vagy mast loditok
s orvoshoz melton uritem zsebedet.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 29)

Nem hiszem el az Ön meséjét,
Ön egy mexállott régi őrült,
simán szétrúgom a heréjét
hisz a nézésembe is beleőrült.
Magára uszítom a Rémet
és zseblámpaszemű ebét,
a Rém Önre dobja Rezgő Nyárfát,
s az ebének Ön lesz az ebéd.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 29)

Ugyan mar balga lelek
a hamut is mamunak mondod
csak azt ne hidd, hogy felek
es masbol csinalj bolondot

A szalantai az szornyu,
de az on neve borzalom
a gyengebbel kezdeni konnyu
de onnek erre futja, fogadom.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 29)

Nahát Lovag, a hangja reszket,
Ön úgy fél mint egy kisgyerek.
Mindjárt a térdemre fektetem,
s a fenekére verek. :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 30)

Arcatlan hazugsag, mit on terjeszt rolam,
hogy lovag letemre felek en
Az egesz vilag tudni fogja holnap, 
hogy ily hos, nem elt meg e felteken.
On azt mondja felek, sot reszketek,
ugyan mar kitol hos lovagom?
Ont olvasva, hiszem,hogy megveszek
es szornyu bosszumat forralom
Olyan leszek, mint a jarvany
s futotuzkent terjedek
on majd fekszik korhazi agyan
s en ,onon egyre csak nevetek.
:evil:


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 31)

Uram ! A hasam fogom,
és úgy röhögök, hogy a könnyem pereg.
Ön pontosan úgy beszél,
mint a homokozóban egy kisgyerek.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Március 31)

Maga, csak ne pampogjon majd szorok homokot a fulibe
adok idot, hogy elcammogjon kis lapattal a kacska keziben
Az osszes szemet teleszorom,a frissen szitalt homokkal
mit kezdjek en mint hos lovag, egy gyermeteg lovaggal.


----------



## Efike (2006 Március 31)

Jó, jó Csöcsi lovag,
most nem érek rá, csak benéztem, hogy élsz-e még. Majd a jövő héten jövök és hozok neked sírógörcsöt.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 2)

Eljon az este, a nap leszall
csak a tucsok cirippel, de o is meg megall.
Lassan nyomul a sotet, csond borit mindent,
Ram telepszik a magany, de nyugalmam nincsen.
Itt allok fegyverben, a harcnak mezejen
keresem Efiket, szeles e foldteken.
Eltunt a lelkem, olyan mint a kamfor
kardomtol futott el , azt hittem bator.
Csampassan lepeget, lassu futast szinlel,
ha festo lennek bekennem, mindenfele szinnel.
Festo nem vagyok, igy hat megverem
vegre hasznalom, rozsdas fegyverem.
Milyen lovag az, ki szivgorcsel fenyeget
lovagi parbajban, nem erti a lenyeget
Hetvegi szabadsag, azt mondja foglalt
hitvany eletet vedi, korommel es foggal
fegyvere nincs mar, elitta regen
Milyen lovag ez? Mondjak meg kerem.


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 3)

Sűrűsödik az este
és rég elmúlt az alkony,
sörösüveggel tele,
s majd leszakad a balkon
Ülök a fotelben,
zizeg az Ön levele,
elolvasom
és döntök: Le vele.
Ez a lovag
nem harcol csak ír,
ha csak árnyékom látja
zokogva sír,
mint vizes egér
a fal mellett, úgy remeg.
Leszúrni ily gyáva lelket
nem is nagyon merek,
hisz megvetne érte
a lovagi szakma ,
ezért vedelek 
naphosszat. Ma
megittam némi sört,
és más jobb szeszeket,
de nem vesztettem el
tőle az eszemet
szemem fürkész
a távol messzeségbe,
talán Zeusz villáma
lesújt Csocsi fejére.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 3)

Csak tudatom onnel, hogy nem sirok, nem irok
ugy fogja vegezni, mint a szalantai szatirok.
On egy teljes hetig varatott hiaba
tobszor kivantam ont, az anyja kinjaba
Kivantam mast is, de ne torodjon vele
holnapra lesz kitolva, mind a ket szeme.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 3)

Tisztelt nemraeros Efraim lovagnak
Surgos.


Csak kozolni ohajtom onnel, hogy a gazmuvekkel folytatott adaz csataban folul kerekedtem, elgemberedett tagjaim kezdenek kiengedni, sajnos Duli nevu hazisarkanyom is ujra beszedkepes. Borzaszto. Most fejezi be, a tavaj majus hatodikan kezdett bovitett mondatot. Valoszinu holnap kikerdezi tolem . Uram vessen veget nekem, ne keljen ezt tovabb halgatnom. Szives megerteset koszonom, ha nem szur le, megolom. 
Udvozlettel Csocsi a hos


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 3)

Csöcsike, nincs igazad egy nő nem tud ennyit beszélni. Szegény Duli mit rá nem fogsz!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 3)

Azt most nem akarom folsorolni, hogy mit nem fogok ra, mert a server nem rendelkezik ekkora tarhellyel Minden no kepes enyit beszelni, ha hagyjak kibontakozni oket


----------



## andika (2006 Április 3)

de Nem HagyjÁk!!!!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 3)

Onvedelem :shock:


----------



## andika (2006 Április 3)

Elnyomás!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 3)

Csond:111:


----------



## andika (2006 Április 3)

Erről beszéltem!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 3)

Ezert nem volt csond


----------



## andika (2006 Április 3)

Dulika, bármit mondasz neked van igazad!Ezek a férfiak!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 3)

Dulika meg nem tudja, hogy igaza van, mert meg beszel


----------



## andika (2006 Április 3)

Diluka!Harcolj!!!!!!!!


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 4)

Fenét harcol ! Csak akkor harcolt, amikor Csocsi el akarta küldeni nekem a döglött teknősbékámért. Akkor bezzeg szaggatta magáról a zsírpapírt :evil:


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 4)

Belátom, ma már jól tudom,
hogy kígyót melengettem a keblemen,
mikor engedtem, hogy váramban
két hétig Ön segédportás legyen.

Akkor Ön egy holdas éjjelen,
mikor a bagoly is horkolt a toronyban,
ellopott egy nyugdíjas kanlovat
s meg is erőszakolta nyomban,

a várárokban, utána verte,
zablát vetett rá, s hajszolta szegényt,
a lóhalálba, hogy a hab kiverte
szegény párát, míg Kanadába ért.

S mióta Ön e holdas éjjelen,
orvul ellopta a szegény lovat,
büszkén hirdeti, kocsmákba járva,
hogy Ön tisztességben megőszült lovag.

Holott Ön nem lovag, csak lólopó,
puhapopójú póniló hajszoló,
simítsa képét a tüzes vasaló,
s essen lábára egy ötmázsás faló.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 4)

Sertesek ozonet vagdossa fejemhez,
mar nem szamit on mit beszel,
ha meg egyszer kozelit nejemhez,
emleket viszi majd a kosza szel.

Kinyirom tustent, ebbol nem engedek
osz fejemre on szegyent hoz
mint hulye anya , a rosz gyereket
az on fejet verem a falhoz

Ott fog on sirni hol senki sem latja
a vakok kozott az on helye
szemtelen lesz az On babaja
ehez Onnek mar nem lesz ereje.

Feher bottal hadonaszik
a port ,onon veri el,
aki latja, hahotazik
s e jutalmat ,on nyeri el

Lesz pupja is, tobb is mint kene
irigy lesz onre a teve
az on leken fog szaradni vere
s on lesz a nemzet szegyene


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 5)

Milyen szégyen a lovagi névre,
hogy Ön megint itt habog részegen.
A szájára verek egy vaslapáttal,
mert ezt tovább tényleg nem tűrhetem.

Ön nem méltó arra, hogy a kardom
éles pengéje nyakát metssze el,
más módszert kellett kitalálnom,
s a vaslapát az Önnek megfelel


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 6)

Tiszteletlen uram, Efike.

On egy gatlastan elvtars aki nem is akar verekedni. On a foorvos ur engedelye nelkul elhagyta a csatateret, es ozv. Pozsgai Arthurne szuletett Markus Laszlo lakasan , illegalis tevekenysegbe kezdett. 
Onnek mar harom feje es ket sapkaja van. Ebbe bele fog orulni. Amenyiben , holnap deli tizenket orakor nem jelenik meg az ellenorzo kiskonyvevel a az egri var fokan, ugy kenytelen leszek ont a bemoszerolni, ami belathato kovetkezmenyekhez fog vezetni. Onnel nagy felyetlenseg lesz, melyet wilkinson tiposu villanyos borotvam fog eloidezni onnel. Intezkedtem a pallos jog, valamint az elso ejszaka joganak visszaallitasarol is. Ezen kivul ,most targyalok a hosszukesek ejszakajanak ujratargyalasa felol, mint tudjuk on negativ szereplokent , mint al-lakaj vett reszt. Varom mielobbi valaszat, mert fogytan a tuzello

Udvozlettele Csocsi a folovag.:8:


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 7)

Tisztelt Rém Úr,
a Hosszú Kések éjszakáján nem mint ál-lakáj, hanem mint késes és műköszörüs tevékenykedtem, ezt jobb lessz, ha a fejébe vési, vagy én vésem bele néhány megmaradt késsel. Ön megint összekeveri a szerepeket. Özv. Pozsgai Arthúrné született Márkus László lakásán én soha nem jártam, ott Ön járt mint gázóra leolvasó és ellopta az előszobai rongyszőnyeget, melyet özv. Pozsgai Arthúrné néhai férje Slambuc Aranka vásárolt Csixeredán, amikor ott vállalati kiránduláson vett részt.
Az Ön Willkinson tipusú borotvájának nincs is motorja, mert azt Ön végső elkeseredésében beleszerelte a Pitti nevű ápolt és olasz főherceg, illetve magyar operaénekes báty vagy öccs porszivójába, mert nem volt képes kiszerelni az ausztrál porszívómotort a kenguru zsebéből, csak a portóbélyeget nyalta le, amit a kengru hátsó felére ragasztottam.
Ön ne intézkedjék itten pallosjogról, önnek már zsebkésre sincs joga, mert kizárattam a lovagok és egyéb kocsmai gyilkosok nevű úri szervezet összes klubjából, miután Ön Egerben prüszkölt az Egri Leánykától, és azt terjesztette, hogy a kanadai juharszörp az jobb.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 7)

Tisztelt szenilis Ur.
On mar azt is elfelejti amit az egesz vilag nem felejt el onnek. On mint al-lakaj valoban keses es mukoszoruskent tevekenykedett, ami abbol allt, hogy a juhturos sztrapacs szeletelese kozben kicsorbult keseket on ujrakoszorulte. On mar akkor bukott ember volt, szobafesto haverjaval egyutt. Tudosaim megallapitottak hogy on anyit ert a matematikahoz, mint a lila potyos vizilo, ami nem is vizilo igazandibol, hanem oriasi katicabogar, akit jolannak hivnak. On azt merte allitani hogy a minden szonak saz vege van, ami egy nagy marhasag, mert csak a szezvegu szonak van kilencvenhet vege, mert mar onnan is lenyult harmat, mondvan harom a magyar igazsag, ami szinten nem igaz, mert a magyaroknak elvbol egyetlen igazuk sincs.Innen is latszik az on nemzetbomlaszto taktikaja altal okozott erekcios zavarok teljes hianya, ami belathatatlan hatassal van a magyar gumi ,es ovszeripar, valamint a magyar mezogazdasg , gumipitypang idomito agazatara. Uram , ez lovagthoz nem melto viselkedes ,ezrt ont egy fosztokepzovel megfosztom lovagi cimetol, es telefonszamatol. Tovabbiakban intezketem,hogy az onnel kotott verszerzodest a kojal azonnal vizsgalja ki, es szukseg eseten , tegye meg a szukseges lepeseket a kettot elora harmat hatra cimu tarsasjatakba.

Maradok tisztelettel Csocsi az almatlan


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 7)

Tiszteletlen Uram,
Önt az iskolában a matematika tanárnője Dr. Kuglófer Benjaminné született Ács Zoltán Kelemen matematikussá akarta nevelni, de csak a kuss maradt. Önön minden nevelési elv megbukott, mi több a makarenkói elv is. Makarenkó, átnevelő táborokban élő gyerekekkel foglalkozott és amikor a Kommunista Párt lihegő hírnöke tudtára hozta, hogy elvei Önön megbuktak, olyan mély depresszióba esett, hogy onnan hetvennégy politikai fogoly tudta csak kiszedni csákánnyal, lapáttal, majd Ön miatt öngyilkos lett oly módon, hogy a kerékpárját keresztezte a novoszimbirszki gyorssal. 
Ön engem is az őrületbe kíván kergetni, de én nem vagyok futós fajta mint Ön, aki együtt gyakorol a futórózsákkal, hogy le bírjon hagyni, ha üldözöm. A futórózsák dobogásától viszont az Ön neje nem tud aludni, ezért Önhöz vágja a fapapucsát, amelynek talpát gondosan kivéstem és ólommal töltöttem fel, hogy nehezebb legyen.
Szeretném szives figyelmét felhívni arra a tényre, hogy a juhtúrós sztrapacska ( kisadag ) és a sztrapacs ( nagyadag ) nem árja étel, mert szlovák, pontosabban tót, ennek következtében a hosszú kések éjszakáján használt bikacsökök nem csorbulhattak ki benne. Annál iskább, mert az 1936-os törvény XLVIII. cikkely második bekezdés értelmében, mindazon természetes személyeket, akik a nem árja de tót sztrapacs vagy annak kisadagja a sztrapacska fogyasztásához kést vesznek a szájukba, azonnali hatállyal deportálni kell Pápua Új Gineára, Kisipan-toma Velod törzsfőnökhöz.
Ön az aki bomlasztja a nemzetet. Ön egy holdas éjjelen feltörte az óvszerautomatákat és az azokban elhelyezett csomagocskákat tűvel átszurkálta. Ennek következtében a bizonytalanság az egekig csapott és csak csempészárúnak minősülő gumióvszerekkel lehetséges a nemi élet, ami az AIDS elterjedését és a fekete gólyák elhullását okozza, mert a túristák az Ön által kilyuggatott gumióvszereket kihajigálják az ablakon és azt felcsippentve a feketególyák megfulladnak. Ön tehát környezetromboló is és ezért számtalan perrel kell szembenézni, a címét megadtam a Zöldeknek , akik zöld olajfestékkel fogják Önt lemázolni, hogy könnyen felismerhető legyen mindenki számára, mint a Föld legnagyobb károkozója.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 7)

Tiszteletlen Orult Ur

On valoszinu, eredeti cararai marvanysajtot evett, kanallal azert hord ossze enyi marhasagot. Figyelmeztetem ont, hogy a zold olajfestekre kifelyezetten algerias vagyok, miota, on miatt a recski leanynevelo intezet gyermekkorusaban mint nagy zold koevo kiabaltam segitsegert
Kettonk kapcsolata kapcsan kapcsolom ide ezt a megjegyzesemet, teljesen ertheto, hogy tobb nemzet is el akarja pusztitani israelt, aki olyan embernek adott othont mint on. Azert mert a Korant atjavitotta Kesonre, ezert, aki koran kel mar keson sem talal aranyat. Rafinalt huzas volt , de en atlatok onon, mint a rontgengep a zaptolyason 
Tudomasara kell , hogy hozzam, hogy az on allitasa, miszerint a Hosszukesek icakajan bikacsokok csorbultak ki a juhturos sztrapacson szemen szedet hazugsag, amito ont az en jamaikai varazslom, szemelyessen fogja szemmel verni, habar szerintem egy ontottvas labossal jobb eredmenyt lehet elerni.

Maradok En aki nem tiszteli ont.


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 7)

Ön engem tiszteletlenül Őrült úrnak nevez, holott Ön az, akinek nincs egész cédulája, csak fél és ezért mer velem pimaszkodni folyton, mert azt az egyet a fejébe verte volt cellatársa, akivel együtt ült Ugandában a reptéri váróban, hogy az őrültek nem büntethetők. 
A gázai nagymecset imámja ma nálam volt hivatalos mérgezett teára, és annak elfogyasztása előtt elmesélte, hogy nem engem, hanem Önt gyanúsítja minden igazhívő azzal, hogy a Koránt megbabrálta és kivette belőle a hajszálrugót. Ez közöttünk legyen szólva, nagy hiba volt. Ön miatt minden Koránt homokkal kell feltölteni és azt hárompercenként megforgatják és időnként tojásfőzéssel hitelesítik. Ön miatt ki fog ürülni a Szahara és a Góbi sivatag. 
Az Ön jamaicai wodoo varázslója egy pancser, ami abból is látható, hogy Önnel barátkozik.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 7)

Tiszteletlen nemnormalis elvtars.
Remelem ez megfelel.

Az ugandai allambiztonsagi szervek hatalmas erokkel keresik ont, valami keszulio gulyas alapanyagakent. Ez nem lesz jo, mert ha az oroltborstol teletusszogi a furdovizet, akkor ont eloirasszeruen fejbevagjak egy szilvalekvar fozo fakanallal, ami egy ronda angtol szo. A korant meg azert kellett megbanralni, hogy az onhoz hasonlo keson ero egyenek is megertsek. Ne kotekedjen, mert hatrakotom a sarkat es megkergetem egy mirelit turorudival, aminek belathatatlan kovetkezmenyei lesznek. 

Nalam most torlodas van, mert palinkahoz jutottam, es most on is szep. Na nem anyira mint Mohamed nevu gyerekkori jatszopajtasa, de onnek is vannak hatarozottan szep pillanatai
Maradok az ont odadoan utalo tettestarsa Gyonyoruseges Csocsi:111:


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 7)

Elázott Lovagom,
látom, Ön már nem bírta megvárni, hogy kies lovagvárába érve a kihűlt kandalló melletti törött rugójú fotelben bontsa fel a lopott szeszt, hanem már a ló hátán ülve nyakalni kezdte, ami csuklási rohamokat idézett elő és felrázta Önt.
Szeretném felhívni becses figyelmét arra a tényre, hogy ha a fényképemet a tükörre ragasztja és egyszerre megtekinti azt és a tükörben visszanéző förtelmes arcmását, akkor engem mindenféle szeszek nélkül is szépnek, méghozzá nagyon szépnek, illetve gyönyörűnek és csodálatosnak fog találni, feltéve, ha Ön rendelkezik a szépérzékkel és a kellő önkritikával. Önnek persze nincs önkritikája, mert elvesztette a doberdói csatában és egy gáztámadás során beletaposták a sárba. Mindenesetre fölvettem a kapcsolatot Berlusconi barátommal, aki megigérte, hogy fölszántja a császár udvarát és egész kies Itáliát és előássa az ön elveszett önkritikáját.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 7)

Efi, Te csokos szaju.

A tukromet azert nerm ronditom el kifelyezetten durva arcvonasaiddal amit esetleg csak a szegedi gyors tehet vonzobba. Ket fuled koze szorult feltunen martaloc felyedtol a tukromrol leugro foncsor vilagga szaladt. Valoban, mar utkozben folbontottam az allami zarjegyel nem ellatott raket fuel neven forgalmazott etilalkoholos uveget, mert ez volt az egyetlen modja, hogy on ne mereszkedjen a kozelibe, igy zavartalanul elvezhessem a tiszta nedut. Keszuljon a legroszabbra, ma almodni fogok es abbol meg nem sult ki jo. 

Maradok nyugton, mert meg is forog a fold, es emelyeg a gyomrom.

Miután Jézus a vizet borrá változtatta, Mr. T. vérré változtatta azt a bort, és eltűnt egy füstfelhőben. Miután a füst eloszlott, csak egy nagy, fából készült T betű maradt. Jézus tudta, hogy szarban van.


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 8)

Megkérem Önt, hogy a szegedi gyorsot ne emlegesse, mert erről hűtlen hitvesem, a véreskezű Judit jut eszembe, aki újabban csak akkor látogat meg bennünket, ha e-mailjaimmal csiklandozom. Holott megírtam neki már nemegyszer, hogy ne várja tőlem ezt a módszert, mert nekem nincs pénzem bélyeget venni az elektronikus levelekre. Most nagyon mérges vagyok és lehet, hogy nem is küldök Neki a nyuszival piros tojást, hanem egy megpatkoltat és ráülök, hogy átmenjen e-mailben. 
Az Ön által felemlegetett vallástörténelmi esemény megrázott, mint őszi szél a fák antociántól sárguló levelét. Azt hiszem Önre fogom uszítani a Karsay nevezetű ápoltat, aki jól odamondogat Önnek, de az is lehet, hogy a Karsay nevű ápolt segítségével megidézem Ama(r)-gi sumér főpap szellemét és az uszítom Önre.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 8)

Vallastorteneti esemenyekben en nagyon jaratos vagyok, mit a fenti pelda is mutatja, ha On nem ert valamit, nyugodtan kerdezzen , ha mer. Azert en nem tennem az on helyiben, mert miota a hoembert meggyoztem , hogy jot tesz neki , ha raul a forro kalyhara azota, egyre kevesebben kivancsiak a velemenyemre. Ha megegyszer a karsai elvtarsal fenyegetodzik, akkor en egy tuzes vasalot fogok az on kepen huzogatni, amig a nozija odakozmal a tefonlonra. Megkernem , hogy becses nejenek adja at udvozletemet, es tojasait masnival etkotve. 

Udvozlettel az on szaktanacsadoja A Gyonyoru csocsi


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 8)

Én úgy gondolom, hogy az lesz a leghelyesebb, ha Jézust leveszem arról a T alakú fáról és megteszem kocsmárosnak, hogy a vízből továbbra is bort csináljon, mert az kocsmárosok szakterülete. Önt viszont fel fogom szögezni arra a T alakú fára és még füstfelhő sem lesz, mert nem tűnök el, hanem nézni fogom, amint az áldott jerusalaimi napfényben zsongó legyek rászállnak az Ön izzadó testére és marakodnak a cafatjain. 
Amit Ön a hóemberrel tett volna az nagyon durva volt, de szerencsére időben kikapcsoltam Önnél a gázt, igy a hóembert idejében ki tudtam menteni a kertbe. Ön egy szadista ! Szégyellje magát. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 8)

Tisztelt hullarablo Ur. 

On csak ne piszkalja az artista tetemet. Ha hus kell, menjen a kozertbe es lopjon onnan. En is oda jarok. Onnek ezer szerencseje, hogy amikor utoljara modelkent megihlettem egy nagynevu szobraszt, akinek nevet nem emlitem az onevel egy lapon. Akkor az elethuseg kedveert letortek mind a ket karom , igy nem tudom ont egy a Botond nevu neveletlen urtol elkobzott buzogannyal inzultalni. Viszont siman elharapom a torkat. Orulnek , ha on nem legyeskedne korulottem, mert letort kacsoimmal nem tudom ont es a legyeket hesegetni. Az hogy on a hoembert kicipelte a kertbe, igazan meghato Ilyenkor sajnalom, hogy nem egy elo gorillat emlegettem, Azt is cipelhette volna:evil:


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 8)

Mélyen tisztelt Főőrült úr,
gondolhattam volna, hogy Ön a milói Vénusznak állt modellt, és az élethűség kedvéért nemcsak a két karját törte le a fentiekben említett jónevű szobrász, hanem ama testrészét is, amely általában csak a férfiakra jellemző. Mélyen meghat, hogy eme titkát is megosztotta velem. Miután Önnek nincs már az altájon semmi veszítenivalója, nyugodtan ráülhet a forró kályhára, mert a hír hallatán azonnal visszakapcsoltam a gázszolgáltatást.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 8)

Tisztelt martaloc Ur.

Orvendek, hogy On elarulta , hogy on kapcsotatta ki a gazt viagra fallson. Sejtettem. Az hogy en es becses csaladom tudogyulladast kapott, es ha Marcang kutyam nem leheli be a lakast megfagyunk, onnek nem szamit. Szadista vadalat, readasul perverz is, hiszen a rolam keszult mialkotas csodalatos szepsegerbol is csak a hianyossaghokat fedezi fel . Az On megnyugtatasara kozlom, hogy a hianyzo alkatreszt egy vermes matrona a szobor elkeszulte utan torte le, es othon, remego kezzel mint vibratort hasznalja .


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 8)

Tisztelt Töredék,
mélyen megrendített, hogy Ön engem Martalócnak nevez. A gázt kénytelen voltam kikapcsoltatni Viagra Falloson, mert különben Ön megsütötte volna a hóembert, amit nem tűrhettem, mert a Hóember Védelmi Érdexövetség és Liga (HÓVÉL) alelnöke és tiszteletbeli répaorrfaragója vagyok. Ami a perverzitásomra vonatkozó szives észrevételét illeti, az ellen nincs kifogásom, de értse meg, hogy kénytelen vagyok az élet szépségeit keresni, hogy ellensúlyozzam az Ön látványát. Ön abban a tévedésben él, hogy magas intelligenciát sugalló tarkóig érő homloka ellensúlyozni képes az Ön fertelmes ábrázatát, de ez fájdalom nem így van. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 8)

Tisztelt Neandervolgyi Efraim urnak.
Szeleta barlang.

On egy eloember. Aki cofjanal fogva huzta maga utan Verespracliju Juditot, aki gyengeden visongott ,es e visongas miatt pusztultak ki a dinoszauruszok. Az on bunos lelket persze nem hatotta meg , Geza, az utolso TiranoRex konyorgese sem. On a hoszukas feju eloember aki nevet onnan kapta, hogy egy szorakozott mamutt az on fejevel szorakozott, es ugy ult ra veletlenul hogy csak a holoka szorult ala. Ettol olyan lett az on feje mint egy rozsdas laposveso de de kesobb , a hulyekigyo harapasa folytan olyan lett amilyen. Nem talalok ra szavakat. Szerintem ilyen szornyusegre nincs is.De on a nyelvesz. Az on egyetlen jotette az volt, hogy az on latvanyatol kipusztult allatok es novenyek miatt nagyon budos lett, es igy elnyomtak az on zoknijanak fertelmes illatat. Kerem mosakodjon, probalja a ki a szappan es a viz kevereket.Eloszor furcsa lesz, de majd megszokja.

Maradok mela utalattal Csocsi a Vetrtesszollosi asatasok vezetoje.


----------



## Judit (2006 Április 8)

Tisztelt ásatásvezető úr!

Mélységes felháborodással olvastam sorait, miszerint az én gyengéd visongásomra pusztultak volna ki a dinoszauruszok. Fül és szemtanuim vannak arra, hogy igenis az ön állatias üvöltésére pusztultak ki, mikor betetette magának a sarki barlangban működő pircingesnél a régen áhított orrbavaló csontot. Ha nem bírja a fájdalmat, akkor ne akarjon más lábszárcsontjával az orrában ékeskedni! 

Üdvözlettel: Judit a véreskezű


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 8)

Tisztelt kacska es Vereskezu Judit

Tudatom onnel hogy az en orromban levo labszarcsont, velem szuletett adotsag, amit mindenki irigyel . Engem a fajdalom is elkerul, ami az en estemben teljessen normalis dolog, kulomben nem tudnam uvoltes nelkul elviselni, az on serto sorait. Csodalom, hogy kiskegyed nem azon a szegyenletes dolgon haborodik fol, hogy Neandevolgyi Efraim az on cofjatol nem tudott szabadulni, mert gorcsossen ragaszkodik nminden marhasaghoz, es Ont maga utan vonszolta.Lattam meg a politur is tobb helyen lejott onrol. 

Maradok tisztelettel Csocsi
A Ven Kecske Polgari Jogi Tarsasag Fotanacsadoja


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 8)

Ven Kecske Polgari Jogi Tarsasag 
Csocsi főtanácsadó úrnak

Megkérem Önt T. Cim, hogy véreskezű arámat azonnal hagyja ki nyelvészeti tanulmányiból, mert különben kénytelen leszek az Ön nyelvét felvágni a szó szoros értelmében, a hegyétől a gyomráig :evil: 
Ami az Ön tisztálkodási szokásait illeti, nagy megelégedéssel vettem tudomásul, hogy Ön tisztában van a szappan és a víz fogalmával, ami Öntől azért rendkívüli teljesítmény. Érthetetlen tehát, hogy ha ismeri, akkor miért nem használja. Legutóbbi kalózútja során ön nem habozott szappant lopni, de azt csak eladásra és nem használatra szánta. 
Nagyon kérem Önt, hogy a 27 éve egyhuzamban viselt gumicsizmát és a kapcát egy e célra építendő égetőműben semmisítse meg, mert annak átható penetráns szaga súlyos környezetszennyezést jelent.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 8)

Tisztelt modortalan ur

szegyelje magat. On erossen serelmezheto megjegyzesekett tett gumicsizmamra .Szegyelje magat. Uri eloember ilyet nem csinal. On es becses araja, eloszor kozos erovel kiirtjak a dinosaurusokat es nem atallanak a gumicsizmamba is belekotni. Uram, onnel a proletardiktatura fog vegezni. 
Szegyen, micsoda szegyen.


----------



## Judit (2006 Április 8)

Tisztelt főtanácsos úr!

A családi hagyományainkba nem kívánom Önt bevonni, de azért látom ön leskelődik, mivel tud a hámhiányokról a testemen. Azért ne aggódjon, garanciás vagyok.  
Sajnálatomat kívánom kifejezni az orrában levő lábszárcsont miatt, ha kívánja előjegyzem teljes lábszárcsontrezekcióra (a környék kutyáinak nagy örömére), természetesen érzéstelenítés nélkül. 

maradok őszinte híve: Judit az állatbarát


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 8)

Kedves allatbarat, Baratunk.

On csak ne piszlkalja az en orromat. Erre kenyes vagyok. Pinoccio is hozzam jott a receptert. Kerem, szedje ossze mosdatlan es nagyon pimasz urat, mert megrazom mint Krisztus a vargat. 

Maradtam oszinte hive, az egyszinu Csocsi


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 8)

Tisztelt Egyszinű Úr,
ha nem hagyja azonnal abba, feleségem őfőkecsességének tett célzásait, akkor Ön garantáltan többszínű lesz mindazon súlyos ütlegektől, melyeket Önön egy masztodron lábszárcsonttal fogok elhelyezni.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 8)

Tisztelt brutalis martaloc Ur

Tegyen le arrol , hogy engem inzultal a labszarcsontjaval mert sebteben enyvet fozok onbol


----------



## pitti (2006 Április 9)

Melyen (minusz) Tisztelt Efraim Foszerkeszto Helyettes Ur.
Sinai Felsziget Balkozep 

Az on hivatalos kervenye alapjan cegunk CSEKA (Csocsi Ellenes Kampanyok Alapitvanya) kiterjedt nyomozast folytatott a Del-Tuzfoldi valamint Kozep-Papuai vonaljegy vizsgalo megbizottak (kalauz) es diplomas halertekesito szakemberek (kofak) koreben a fentemlitett Csocsi Kazmer eloeletenek felderitese ugyeben. 
Cegunk ezuton szeretne szives figyelmebe ajanlani hogy a foglalokent beigert fel liter illegalisan parolt szeszesital (szilva izesitesu) ezidaig nem erkezett meg foirodank titkositott cimere es az On intezkedese ezugyben a leg messzebbmenokig lekotelezne alapitvanyunkat.

Az On altal nyujtott szemelyleiras “baromi ronda es budos egyen gyanus kulalakkal” tokeletesen elegendonek bizonyult a vizsgalt szemely beazonositasara a szem es orr tanuk, valamint professzionalis hamistanuk koreben. Az emlekek felhanytorgatasa miatt tobb Del-Antarktikai szigeten lazadas tort ki a tanuk koreben es csak az On altal szolgaltatott masfel par alig hasznalt zokni bevetesevel lehetett megfekezni a megvadult tomegeket. Sajnos emiatt cegunket egy felszemu esocsinalo feljelentette tomegpusztito fegyver illegalis hasznalata cimen. Ezuton szeretnek nagyra becsult figyelmet felhivni arra nem elhanyagolhato tenyre hogy az elozetesen megallapitott ellen juttatas merteket fel kellett emelnunk egy teljes liter illegalisan parolt szeszesital mennyisegre (szilva izesitesu) az elorelathato koltsegek miatt.

A kovetkezo tenyfelhalmozast jelentettek alruhas ugynokeink akik halat es Csocsit megveto batorsaggal vegeztek a nyomozast meg masnapos allapotban is.
A gyanusitott egyen Csocsi Kazmer Belzebub az 1950-es evek elejen illegalisan jott a vilagra megrendult szulei es a XXXVI-ik kerulet felhaborodott polgarainak heves tiltakozasa ellenere. 
Ket es fel oras koraban a Felsohuzatosi Allatvedo Liga vedette nyilvanitotta az 1843-ban hivatalosan becikkelyezett es torvenyerore emelt “ilyet az anyam [email protected] se latott” 18/32 paragrafus alapjan. A nyomozas soran az a teny is napvilagra kerult hogy a szulesnel segedkezo foorvos es az irokez seged taltos 10 percen belul gyanus korulmenyek kozott leitta magat es ismeretlen helyre tavozott. Cegunk szukseg eseten felderitheti a fent emlitett hivatasos egyenek holletet megfelo mennyisegu 
 illegalisan parolt szeszesital (szilva izesitesu) elleneben, ami meg mindig nem erkezett meg cegunk cimere. 

Az 1960-as evek vegere kiterjedt koru kutatas folyt a fent emlitett gyanus egyen felkutatasara es felpofozasara amit elsosorban Ozvegy Miafasz Rezsone szuletett (de minek) Nyulszaju Elvira szorgalmazott illegalisan eltulajdonitott szuzhartya alapos gyanuja urugyen. Kutatasunk soran az az alapos gyanu merult fel hogy ezidoben a fent emlitett randa es budos egyen (gyanus kulalakkal) a torvenyes eljaras elol az Alsomogyorodi Hatulduglak egyhazkozosseg szenraktarozo pincejeben menedekjogot kert es mint elrettento pelda vett reszt az istentiszteleten. Dr. Merev Akos plebanos ennek a tenynek tulajdonitja a hivok teljes aranyu elmaradasat a tovabbi ceremoniaktol es a helyi KOJAL a helyseg lezarasara, fertotlenitesere es felegetesere foganatositott rendelkezeset. Termeszetesen ezek a dokumentumok beszerezhetoek megfelo mennyisegu illegalisan parolt szeszesital (szilva izesitesu) elleneben, ami meg mindig nem erkezett meg cegunk cimere. 

Az 1970-es es 1980-as evek adatai sajnos teljesen feledesbe merultek nagyreszt a Kozep-Ukrajnai es Also-Egyiptomi birosagi epuletek gyanus korulmenyek kozott valo megsemmisulese kovetkezteben. A tuzveszek okat az INTERPOL, KGB, KOJAL, MIAFASZVAN es BAZMEG polgari szervezetek maig kutatjak es az elozetes ertekelesek szerint egy baromi ronda budos egyent gyanus kulalakkal koroznek. Kutatasaink szerint a 80-as evek elejen a timbuktui halasz falvakban egy szajhagyomany kapott eletre miszerint egy baromi ronda budos egyen gyanus kulalakkal a lenyugvo nap iranyabol erkezett es a Sumer Kommunista Part iranyelveit olvasta fel a megrendult szandal keszito es belkionto szakmunkasok evi kozgyulesen es palinkat kert kulombozo fenyegetesek mellett mint pl. “megruglak”! Az erre vonatkozo dokumentumok beszerezhetoek megfelo mennyisegu illegalisan parolt szeszesital (szilva izesitesu) elleneben, ami meg mindig nem erkezett meg cegunk cimere. Mar kezdunk piszok turelmetlenek lenni!

Az 1990-es evek elejen mint hivatasos bigamista jelenik meg a rosejbni fak altal arnyekolt Antarktikai strandokon es jolmeno badog uszo nadrag arusitast folytat a helyi gyanutlan foka es tigris vadasz benszulotteknek. Miutan egy gyanakvo helyi eszkimo feljelenti a Rugdmeghogyottrohadjonel nemzetkozi megallapodas kereteben Torontoba deportaljak a helyi Jamaikai woodoo praktizalok es szereny kokain csempeszek legelenkebb tiltakozasa ellenere. A Kanadai titogzatos szolgalat kiterjedt levelezest folytatott a vilag rendfenntarto eroivel es ertetlenul all azelott a teny elott hogy kulombozo varosreszek elneptelenedtek. Ezt a tenyt nagyon helyesen a Csocsi Kazmer Belzebub allando lakhelyenek valtozasaval hozzak osszefuggesbe. A Kanadai parlament lefobb vegrehajto bizottsaga altal hozott rendelete szerint e gyanus egyent Viagara Fallszba telepitettek a 2000-es evek kozepen a Titogzatos Szolgalat tanacsa eredmenyekent hogy a varhato Amerikai invazios csapatokat visszavonulasra kenyszeritsek. Ezekutan az a teny hogy Viagara Fallsznal maig sem tortent Amerikai invazio csak a kanadai parlament valamint a titogzatos szolgalat elorelatasanak es a fent emlitett gyanus egyen budos szaganak koszonheto.

Annak remenyeben hogy kutatasi eredmenyunk kielegito, maradtunk kivalo tisztelettel. Ezuton szeretnenk szives figyelmet felhivni arra a nem elhanyagolhato tenyre hogy vegrehajto bizottsagunk 2006/4 rendelete szerint On fejbe lesz rugdosva egy szoges bakanccsal ha nem utalja at a 4 liter illegalisan parolt szeszes italt (szilva izesitesu) miutan kezhez vette alazatos jelentesunket.

Maradtunk
Pitti Pittisevics Pitti 
Aligazgato Helyettes a Fejberugasi Szakosztaly Erdemes Tagja


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 9)

Pitti Pittisevics Pitti úrnak
Aligazgato Helyettes a Fejberugasi Szakosztaly Erdemes Tagja

Tisztelt Pitti Úr,
van szerencsém a világ jóérzésű polgárai nevében kifejezni köszönetemet azért a kiváló munkáért, melyet Ön és a Csocsi Ellenes Kampanyok Alapitvanya (CSEKA) mindezidáig, Csöcsi halálát megvető bátorsággal kifejtett, nevezett körözött személy gyanus előélete felderítése érdekében.
Tisztában vagyunk azzal, hogy a körözött előéletét feltáró munka a bűnüldözés egyik leghatékonyabb eszköze, azonban felhívjuk szives figyelmét arra is, hogy nevezett tevékenysége a nemzetközi szeszforgalomra is kihat. Fájdalom, de a foglalóként megigért fel liter illegalisan parolt szeszesital (szilva izesitesu) bár szabályosan postázva lett az Ön főirodájának titkositott cimére, nem érkezhetett meg, mert nevezett és körözött Csocsi a kézbesítőt csapdába ejtette, zoknijával elkábította és a szeszt bekebelezte. Fentiekre tekintettel tisztelettel kérem a Csocsi Ellenes Kampanyok Alapitvanyát, hogy áldásos tevékenységét terjessze ki a körözött személy cselekvőképességének korlátozására is, a közöttünk hosszú évtizedek óta fennálló bizalmas üzleti viszony és áruforgalom megerősítése érdekében.
Nevezett személy aktivitása miatt az Önök cége által ellenszolgáltatásként igényelt szeszesitalt biztonsági megfontolásból az Ön főirodájának titkos címére, titkos időpontban és titkos mennyiségben titokszolgálati módszerek igénybevételével juttatjuk el.
kmft
Kedves hugának Pitti Katalinnak forró kézcsókjaimat küldöm.


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 9)

csocsike írta:


> Tisztelt brutalis martaloc Ur
> 
> Tegyen le arrol , hogy engem inzultal a labszarcsontjaval mert sebteben enyvet fozok onbol


Felesleges ezzel fáradoznia, Ön így is eléggé enyveskezű :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 9)

Csak azert nem forgatlak meg katranyba es tollba, mert a fuledbe olmot szanok, toll meg ugy is van benne. Golyos:555: Mint oriasi csirke rohangalhatnal az israelli alfoldonn az aranytojast toja tyukanyok elol


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 9)

Tisztelt Uram,
A Csöcsi Ellenes Kampanyok Alapitvanya jelentésének XVIII sz mellékletéből és annak folyományaiból világosan kiderül és bizonyított tény
1,/ Önnek nincs kátránya
2,/Önnek nincs kátrányfőző üstje
3,/ Önnek nincs lehetősége arra, hogy egy esetleges lottónyereményből vásárolt szurokkal megtöltött üstöt melegítsen, mert újra elzárom a gázt.
4,/ Önnek nincs ólma, nekem viszont van ólmosbotom és azt el fogom görbíteni az Ön fején.
:evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 9)

Szerencseje kedves uram, hogy faj a fejem, kulomben Onnek is fajna. Majd kesobb szamolunk. Ha meg on kepes ilyen bonyolult muveletekre.


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 9)

5,/ Önnek palavesszője nincs
6,/ Önnek palatáblája nincs
7,/ Ön nem tud számolni


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 10)

Undok Ur, alias Efike.

On a kobor lovagokat es a kobor kutyakat es a kobor teveket is megszegyeniti , neveletlen magatartasaval. Szegyelje magat, es vonuljon el a legkozelebbi sarokba, terdepeljen a csepeli vasgyarban keszult 8-as anyakra. Ez a minimum amit On megtehet a sors kiengesztelese erdekeben, mint ahogy Tifuszos Dugonics is megtette amit megkovetelt a haza.


Meg mindig faj a fejem, de valoszinu ez az on fenykepetol van 
Udvozlettel Csocsi a Szep:mrgreen:


----------



## Ditta (2006 Április 10)

Birom a humorotokat


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 10)

Tisztelt Lovag úr,
nagy örömmel vettem tudomásul, hogy Ön meglehetősen tájékozott a fémiparban, de annyira semmiképpen nem, hogy tudja, hogy az M8-as anyákat nem a Csepeli Fémmű-ben gyártják. Amíg Ön azzon töri a fejét, hogy hol is gyárthatják ( megsúgom Miskolc mellett, észak-északkeleti irányban ) addig térdepeljen a GÖCS ( Gördülőcsapágy Művek ) által gyártott kétsoros önbeálló golyóscsapágyak gördülőelemeiből az Ön számára kialakított pihenősarokban.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 10)

Tisztelt himpeller Ur.

Orommel tudatom hogy az on, brutalis meretu pocakjan, hamarossan tobb bekezedes es cikkej is lesz, ozvegy Tarjan Etelka szerszamkeszito kisiparos altal keszitett husvago bardtol . A Ne Uvolts A Fajdalomtol /NUAF /elnevezesu, Korlatolt felelosgu tarsasag az On csodalatos fogazatan visz veghez korszerusitesi eljarasokat. Tudatom Onnel, ha egy marad, akkor az jobban ervenyesul , nem osztja meg az emberek figyelmet, es egyszerubb korbe mosni is. 

Maradok Tisztelettel Csocsi a fogorvos


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 10)

Tisztelt Fogorvos Úr,
sajnálattal kell közölnöm Önnel, hogy a fogaim épek, szépek és seminemű kezelésre nem szorulnak, ellentétben az Önével, amelyek jól kivehetően szuvasodak, ezért a könnyebb kezelhetőség érdekében kénytelen leszek azokat az Ön teljes álkapcsával együtt eltávolítani. Felső fogsorát az Ön lefejezése után fogom kezelni TOS marógéppel, mert azt mégsem kívánhatom Öntől el, hogy a fájdalommentes kezelés teljes időtartama alatt fejenállva álljon a satuban.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 10)

Tiszteletlen szajsebesz Urnak.

Te dog!


Ha en hozzanyulok a fogaihoz, akkor igen is komoly kezelesre szorulnak. Megint vitatkozik, pedig tudhatna on nem nyerhet. Ez kerem elvi kerdes.
Ha hiszi, ha nem. Uj baratom udvozli ont, Mr Vilmos Korte Ur es a vele toltott kellemes perceket, nem hagyom, hogy az on provokativ zsibongasa megzavarja. halal a majra es az Efire. 

Maradtam tisztelettel En


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 11)

Csöcsi
lovagipari tanonc úrnak

Császári és Kiráji Lovagképző
első osztály

Tisztelt Tanonc Úr,
az a szomorú tény, hogy Ön a lovagipari ismeretek elsajátítása helyett a kétes hírű Vilmos Körte nevezetű palackkal foglalkozik, mélységesen lehangolt. Vilmos Körte nem az Ön barátja, hanem az én barátom és Pitti Pittisevics Pitticsev főkormányzó és alsegédhelyettes-konzultáns úré aki csattogó gígával várja, hogy Mr. Vilmos Körtével oroszmintájú nyelvescsókot váltson. 
Felkérem Önt, hogy az egészségét súlyosan károsító Mr. Vilmos Körtét azonnal tegye be a Zártosztály szeszraktárába, ahol szakértő ápolásban lesz része.
:evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 11)

Melyen tisztelt portas Ur.
Lovagipari iskola, portasfulke balra.

Melyen megrazott az on altal csupaszon hagyott vezetek ami a falbol kilogva aljas modon ratekeredett mind a ketto labujamra./ a tobbit On es a koszveny mar lecsokolgatta rolam / Komoly, faradsagos munkaval kiszabaditottam a palackba zart szellemet Igy Mr Vilmos Korte, bortonebol szabadult rab lelke es illata terjeng kozelemben. Tudomasara kell hoznom, hogy Mr Vili segitsegevel megallapitottam , hogy a fold forgasi sebessege valtoztathato, ezaltal az on fejire hato centrifugalis ero is. Tomeg vonzas ebben az esetben sem lep fel mert az on felye ures ezaltal matematikailag elhanyagolhato. Kerem ne zavarjon tudomanyos erteku kiserleteim kozben, mert per pillanat a rozsaszin baranyfelhoket igyekszem voros kodde atalakitani ami teljessen lekoti elmem szabad kapacitasat. 


Maradfok tisztelettel Csocsi a tudos


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 11)

Tisztelt Tudós Úr !

Császári és Kiráji Lovagképző
szeszszertár és eü. labor

Esetleírásából arra következtettem, hogy Ön nem rendelkezik az alapvető villanyászati kiképzéssel sem. Következő alkalommal vegyen tengeri fürdőt és a villanyvezetéket csavarja a jobb lábújjára és a bal fülére. Ez úton az áram a szívúton fog haladni és garantáltan halálos lesz.
Felfoghatatlan számomra, hogy Ön tudósnak meri nevezni magát, amikor még az alpvető öngyilkossági alapismeretekkel sincs tisztában.:evil:
Tökéletesen tisztában vagyok azzal - ez nem az Ön véletlen felfedezése - hogy a Vilmos nevezetű fekete koponyával és két lábszárcsonttal ellátot vitriolos üveg amit Ön szopogat bizonyos gravitációs hatásokat produkál, de ez nem az én fejemre ható centrifugális erőben, hanem az Ön testére ható un. Coriollis erőben nyilvánul meg, mert ez az erő, mielőtt Ön a rózsaszín felhőket vörös köddé alakítaná, Önt fejre fogja állítani, de a lábáról mindenképpen lelöki. Figyelmeztettem Önt idejében, hogy helyezze az üveget biztonságba Pitti főkonzultánsúralhelyettessegéd keze ügyébe.
Az Ön magaviseletéről természetesen tájékoztattam a Császári és Kiráji Lovagképző tantestületét és Ön ki lesz zárva, mert az iskola szabályzata a lovagipari szakmunkáshallgatók számára a szeszfogyasztást - különös tekintettel a Vilmos Körte a Fütyülős Bavack, a táplánszentkereszti kerítésszaggató és társai - nem engedélyezi.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 11)

Kíváncsi lennék rá, hogyan lehet nálatok ennyi meg nem jegyezhető rangot alrangot, felrangot begyűjteni?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 11)

Tisztelt Efi pajtas !
Ovoda, nagycsoport.

Felhaborodva vettem tudomasul, hogy on meg mindig keptelen volt megfelelni a nagycsoportos ovodai kovetelmenyeknek igy ezt az evfolyamot, 56-szor vegzi. Nagyon furcsallom, hogy az on jele a hovirag, mar tobb mint fel evszazada kirohadt, es on meg mindig locsolja. Figyelmetlen. Tudomasomra jutott , hogy a nemzeti vagyon reszet kepezo, plus maci, a Fesusfonogyar ajandeka, erosen megtepazva hever a sarokban, az on aldatlan tevekenysege folytan. On rongalja a nep vagyonat. On kozellenseg.


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 11)

Tisztelt Bíróság !

A feltett kérdést megértettem, de a Bibliára nem esküszöm meg, mert azt kritika alá vontam. Ugyanakkor kijelentem, hogy az igazat, a tiszta igazat, csakis az igazat vallom.
A bíró úr előtt fekvő fóliázott lefejezett holttesttel néhány éve ismerkedtem meg a Kitolom a szemed te csibész nevű háromlépcsős kocsmában, ahol a Kerekasztal Lovagjai számára előírt málnaszörp nevű italt fogyasztottam, míg lovam II. Rocinante a kocsma mellett fűrészporral töltötte fel magát. Az elhalálozott mint Csocsi lovag mutatkozott be és egy nagy konyhakés volt nála, amit mindenáron ki akart próbálni a hátamban, mondván, hogy akkor többet nem fog viszketni. Ezt akkor rossznéven vettem, és egy fél deci rummal, valamint egy csapott ballal az asztal alá küldtem, ahol már többen is hevertek, akik megpróbálták a nyugalmamat megzavarni a málnaszőr fogyasztása közben.
Az elhunyttal több alkalommal volt szerencsém találkozni az életben, több alkalommal az életemre tört, míg végül, hogy mindezt szabályosan végezhesse, saját költségemen beiskoláztam a Dolgozók Esti Lovagképző Iskolájába, levelező tagozatra. Tekintettel, hogy az elhunyt a munkaidő 99,99 %-át a kocsmában töltötte, nem kapott munkahelyi igazolást, így az Esti Iskola kizárta. Ekkor a Ballag már a vén diák c. nótát üvoltve részegen megerőszakolt egy alacsonyan szálló varjút. 
Az elhunyt több alkalommal kisérletet tett az életem kioltására, mérgezett töltőtollal, robbanó hátvakarókefével, tüzes vasalóval és minden alkalommal azt hangsúlyozta, hogy párbajozni akar.
Tekintettel arra, hogy az elhunyt nem rendelkezett valódi kutyabőrrel, hanem a győri Graboplaszt műkutyabőréből eszkábált neki az egyik szesztestvére álkutyabőrt, húzódoztam a párbajtól, mert a Kerekasztal Lovagjainak Kézikönyve, kifejezetten tiltja a nemlovag alattvalók aprítását.
Tegnap éjjel azonban álmomban megkeresett és nem térhettem ki a párbaj elől. Az elhunyt aránylag szabályosan volt öltözve, kivételesen nem volt ittas, bár szemében különös fény csillogott.
Tekintettel arra, hogy a lova sánta volt, felajánlottam, hogy rögvest karddal mérkőzzünk meg. Ezt elfogadta.
A küzdelem néhány pillanatig tartott, egy suhintással levágtam a fejét és utána mobiltelefonon magam értesítettem a mentőket, a tűzoltókat és a rendőrséget. A mentőknek azért telefonáltam, hogy megállapitsák a halál beálltát, a tűzoltóknak azért, mert az elhunyt lova ijedtében felugrott a lovagi párbaj melletti tribün tetejére és ott nyerített, a rendőrségnek azért, mert azok amúgy is kijöttek volna. 
A párbajt látta a lovagi párbaj pástjának etióp néma kertésze, és a vak kapuőr. 
Tekintettel arra, hogy a párbajt - többszörösen is - az elhunyt kezdeményezte, kérem t. Bíróságot, hogy önvédelem címén felmenteni sziveskedjen az előre megfontolt szándékkal elkövetett emberölés hamis vádja alól.


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 11)

Csillag írta:


> Kíváncsi lennék rá, hogyan lehet nálatok ennyi meg nem jegyezhető rangot alrangot, felrangot begyűjteni?


A türelem rangot terem. Ha rangot akarsz magadnak, ne légy szemérmes :5:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 11)

Fertelmes hazugsagok foldje.
Israel Fovarosi Birosag.
Hamistanu.
Efraim.


Tisztelt Biro ur. Csak nezzen erre az emberre , meg a szeme sem all jol. Ha megvizsgaljak a stanicliban hevero pepes hustomeget, tisztan latszik, hogy ez nem az en holtestem, hiszen en holtomban is gyonyoruseges vagyok, nem ugy mint az itt hemzsego , urnak abszolult nem nevezheto nagyon ronda alperes. Tisztelt Birosag. Efrem urral tobszor talakoztam volna, ha nem a csainoba megy parbaj helyett. Szegeny Vereskezu Judit , a fent nevezett, urnak nem nevezheto Ur araja ,aki ejt nappalla teve szorgalmassan festi az ereket ,es ehberert dolgozik, ez a vadalat, mar elnezest a kifejezesert, de nem talalok szavakat , kizsakmanyolja . Az igy szerzett anyagi javakat, a casinoban sajat , es kejnoi szorakoztatasara forditja. A helyi Imam minden heten tobb szaz sekeles megvesztegetese mar csak bonbon a habostortan. Kerem a tisztelt birosagot, hogy vegye figyelembe , hogy a fent emlitesre sem melto ur , mar tobbszor kuldott beres gyilkosokat megvenult osz felyemre . Ok pisztolyt rantottak en kest. Szep temetesuk volt mert en adok a formasagra. Kerem az igen Tisztelt Birosagot, hogy rendeljen el szeleskoru nyomozast , ugyanis tudomasomra jutott, hogy az alperes estenkent egy kockas abrosszal a fejin riogatja a kornyek lakossagat. Pontossan olyan kockas abrosszal ami egy bizonyos, megint csak urnak nem igazan nevezheto Ur temetesen ,nyomtalanul eltunt.Ez igy onmagaban is kimeriti , a hullagyalazas, es a hullarablas tenyet. Kerem a T. Birosagot, hogy a torveny teljes szigoraval jarjon el a T.Birosagot felrevezetni igyekvo , Urnak a legjobb indulattal sem nevezheto Urral szemben. Javaslom a halalos itelet azonnali kiszabasat, amit , romlott juhuros sztrapacskaval keljen vegrehajtani. 

Maradok oszinte tisztelettel a T Birosag fele, es bizom , panaszaim , mielobbi orvoslasaban

Csocsi a A Becsuletes Lovagok Mintakepe. / CSABELEM /


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 11)

Tisztelt Legfelsőbb Bíróság és Rabbinátus

A Fővárosi Bíróságnál előadott védekezésemmel szemben az elhalálozott felperes fellebbezést nyujtott be.
A joggyakorlatban példátlan eset, hogy egy oszlásnak indult tetem, akinek belső szerveiből jól hallatszik a nyűvek csámcsogása, fellebbezéssel éljen. Ilyen eset csak az ezoterikában fordulhatna elő, ami olyan, mintha egy sötét szobában egy vak ember egy fekete kalapot akarna megkeresni, ami egyébként ott sincs. Nos tisztelt Rabbinátus, ilyen védekezés nem lehetséges, ráadásul a holt tetem bosszút liheg és sztrapacskás gyilkosságra buzdít. 
Előadom, hogy a tetem vádjaival ellentétben annak a bizonyos névvel nem említett abroszfejű úrnak nem nevezhető úr temetésén Ramallahban nem vettem részt, de távcsöves puskával figyelemmel kisértem az eseményeket. A távcsöves puskára azért volt szükség, mert a nevezett abroszfejű, úrnak nem nevezhető úr épp olyan megbizhatatlan volt, mint T. Bíróságnak fellebbezést benyujtó oszlásnak indult tetem. Megjegyzem én az abroszfejűben a mai napig nem bízok.
Kérem a T. Rabbinátust és a Tóra Bölcsinek Tanácsát, hogy önvédelem címén felmenteni sziveskedjen az előre megfontolt szándékkal elkövetett emberölés hamis vádja alól.


----------



## pitti (2006 Április 11)

Tisztelt Eskuttszek. Meg Asztal, valamint Virag Allvany is.

En kerem nem tudom hogy engem miert ideztek be ide. En csak ott alltam a raktarajto mellett egy nikkelezett szivlapattal elrettento peldakeppen amikor ket nagyon gyanus, csuf, rosszul oltozott egyen kozeledett es uvoltoztek egymasra obszcen atkokat szorva es a nyu-yorki tozsde arafolyamait vagdostak egymas felyehez. Ez kerem nagyon gyanus volt mer a “nyu-yorki tozsde” nevu ivo arfolyamait mindenki fejbol tuggya es tuttommal aznap a tozsde zarva volt es csak nehany rendorsegi rohamosztag tartozkodott a helysegben akik kikerdeztek a tozsde csaposat es fopinceret hogy hogyan kerult a lopott inka fejdisz a tetem melle.
En kerem tudom az ilyen dolgokat mert mar ot eve mint hivatasos megfigyelo es kepzett hamistanu allast toltok be a raszorulo szereny gyilkosok kisegitesere. Ez kerem olyasmi mint a voros kereszt de nincs rajta csungo borotvalatlan artista.
Szoval kerem en mindent lattam es az pont ugy tortent ahogy az az ur elmongya aki eloszor ad fel liter palinkat. Errol termeszetesen nem vagyok hajlando nyilatkozni mer valamibol nekem is elni kell es ha nyilatkozok mielott megkapom a megvesztegetesi arfolyamot akkor ezek a csibeszek letagaggyak az alkut.
Annyit azert hozzafuzhetek hogy a tetem azert volt oszloban (stockholmban is jart de az meg nem derult ki rola) mert a sogornoje elkulde melegebb eghajlatra.
Ami a hullat illeti az borzalmas allapotban volt mert az egyik lelketlen gazember leontotte Kocsis Irma es Kovidinka nevu kemiai parlattal hogy ne legyen azonosithato. Termeszetesen ez a leontes sem segitett a borzalmas kinezeten ami valoszinuleg szuletesi hianyossag.

Marattam kivalo tisztelettel Pitti a sasszemu tanu.


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 12)

Tisztelt Esküdtszék, tisztelt Rabbinátus !

A T. Rögtönítélő Katonai Bíróság és Vésztörvényszék előtt megszólaló, magát Pittinek nevező sasszemű tanú tanuvallomása hihető, és valós alapokon nyugszik.
Tény és való, hogy a tanú látott két nagyon gyanús és rosszul öltözött egyént közeledni. Az egyik az elhunyt, a másik a lova volt. Az elhunyt a nyújorki tőzsde árfolyamára hivatkozva mondta a lónak, hogy nem telik neki zabra, a ló viszont azt mondta, hogy magasról szarik a nyújorki tőzsdére, de ő éhes. Ezen veszekedtek, amikor megközelítették a párbaj színterét. Így utólag, a tanuvallomások fényében úgy rémlik, hogy nem is az elhunyt lova sántitott, hanem az elhunyt, mert a ló megrúgta. Később én is a biztonság okáért.

Pitti, megy a szesz !


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 12)

T Birosag.
Targyalo terem .
Hatso sor.

Mely megdobbenessel vettem tudomasul, hogy a T Birosag egyes tagjai, hajlanak afele, hogy Mr Naftalinszagu Efraim, es Mr Ufolina Pitti keresetenek hejt adjon. En mint 417-dik Sarkanyolo Szent Gyorgy , ez ellen az eljaras ellen hevessen tiltakozom . Szeretnem megjegyezni, hogy a raktarajtonal levo gyonyoru nickelezett szivlapat esztetikai hatasat erossen rongalo Mr Ufolina Pitti Ur az esetbol semmit nem lathatott, mert az esti 8 ora 10-es palinkasuveg a torkan akadt, melyet csak egy eroteljes gege rugassal tudtam eltavolitani, de sajnois mar keson. Az Uveg ures volt. Mr Rozsdas es Naftalinszagu Efraim elore megfontolt szandekkal, aljas indokbol ezen uveget kiforditotta es a tapir nevu ragadozot megszegyenito hosszu nyelvevel azt maradektalanul lenyalogatta. Innen is lathatja a T. Birosag, hogy ilyen korulmenyek kozott a halal szamomra kegyes megvaltas lenne, de sajnos, a ket teljessen pancser es felvak bergyilkos , akik csak a T. Birosag aljas szandekbol torteno felrevezeteseben jeleskednek, keptelenek vegezni velem. Uraim, holnap megprobalkozom a lehetetlennel, de mar elore tudom, hogy sikerulni fog. Kerem a T Birosagot, hogy intezkedjen. Tudomasomra jutott ugyan is , hogy Mr Rozsdas es Naftalinszagu Efraim alperes Ur , mergezett palinkaval akarja megvesztegetni Mr Ufolina Pitti urat. Ez alapjaiban nem volna baj, hiszen had huljon a fergesse, de az en messzefoldon hires , galamb lelkem ezt elviselni keptelen. Arrol nem is kivanok emlitest tenni, hogy Mr Ufolina Pitti, hosszu evek szorgalmas munkajaval folhalmozott adosag halmaza, tokeletessen folemesztene a canadai nemzet gazdasagi tartalekait. Kerem a T Birosagot, hogy a fent, emlitesre sem melto ket uriembereknek , hosszu eletet garantaljon, mert a nemzetgazdasag alapjat kepezo banki rendszer , teljessen tonkre menne gyors es tervszeru halalukkal. Szertenem megjegyezni, hogy Mr Rozsdas es Naftalinszagu, mellesleg ,Abroszfeju Efraim megleckezteteserol magam kivanok intezkedni. Ezugyben mar sikerult beszereznem egy tavcsoves , Druganov tipusu vasvillat. 

Varom a T Birosag jovahagyasat. 
Maradok mely tisztelettel 
Csocsi a vaskazu


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 12)

Tisztelt Bíróság és Esküdtszék,
valamint villamosszék.

A T. Rabbinátus tudja jól, hogy Istenfélő ember vagyok, aki gyakorta emlegetem az Úr nevét, ha véletlenül beütöm a kezem valahová, vagy a lábamra esik valami. Mindig emlegetem az Urat és annak lovát és annak nemi szervét, és szapora nemzési gyönyöröket kivánok, ha az országúton valaki szabálytalanul elémvág. Ebből is látszik, hogy sokkal megbízhatóbb vagyok mint az elhalálozott tetem, aki itten bűzeivel próbálja elterelni a T. Bíróság, Esküdtszék és Villamosszék figyelmét a fennforgó témáról.
Előadom, hogy a hulla kijelentéseivel szögesen szemben és szögtelenül is szemben, a tapír nem vadállat és nincs hosszú nyelve.
A *tapír*ok ( Tapirus terrestris ) tava mellett az őserdők jellegzetes vaddisznói az örvös pekarik ( Tayassu tayacu ) legelnek.
Disznónál valamivel nagyobb állatok, testüket rövid szőr fedi. Felső ajkuk és orruk egyesülve ormányt alkot, ez lefelé hajló. Mellsőlábukon 4, a hátsón 3 ujjuk van.Előadom, hogy egy izraeli Bíróság előtt disznóféléket emlegetni a legnagyobb pofátlanságra vall és a legvadabb álmomban sem jutott volna eszembe, hogy az elhunyt még holtában is erre képes.
Előadom, hogy az elhunyt gyermekkorában horogkeresztformájú linzerekkel táplálkozott és azért lett ilyen.
Mellékelten becsatolom a tapírról készült, a Dr.dr.Schwindler Alfréd ügyvédi iroda ügyvédbojtárja által készített felvételt szives tanulmányozás végett.
Csatolás megtekintése 7852​


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 12)

Efike írta:


> A türelem rangot terem. Ha rangot akarsz magadnak, ne légy szemérmes :5:


 
Nem szeretnék én semmilyen rangot sem, mert utána járhatnék én is állandóan bírósági tárgyalásokra, hát hiányozna az énnekem?
Ügyvédek, perköltségek, siralomház netalán akasztófa?:555:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 12)

T Birosag.

Feljelentest szeretnek kezdemenyezni Abroszfeju Efraim ellen, ak az Onok epuletere folszerelt, vak merlegarus kezebol kilopta a merleget es a varosi piacon, engedely nelkul tapirhust arul. Ez kerem turhetetlen, es megalazo az igazsagszolgaltatassal szemben , a T Birosag legteljessebb mertekben valo kigunyolasa. Mr Naftalinszagu Efraim ismeretei a Tapirusz atusz visszausz es atusz elnevezesu pajkos leopardeledelrol teljesseggel hianyos. A tapirusz hintalovusz , ragadozo allat mely azota ragadozo miota veletlen raleptem a nyelvere, es ilyedtemben leontottem csirizzel. Na kerem azota ragadozik.Abroszfeju informacioira oly jellemzo modon hianyossak es nem helytalloak. Ezert kerem, hogy a torveny, teljes szigorral sujtson le , a megatalkodott tapirsteak arusra. 

Csocsi, a folhaborodott diszpolgar.


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 12)

Csillag írta:


> Nem szeretnék én semmilyen rangot sem, mert utána járhatnék én is állandóan bírósági tárgyalásokra, hát hiányozna az énnekem?
> Ügyvédek, perköltségek, siralomház netalán akasztófa?:555:


Szerintem pont ez hiányzik. Az ügyeid ellátását mint szakavatott zugügyvéd Csocsi költségére vállalom. A siralomházba viszek Neked papirzsebkendőt és az akasztásnál is óvatosan rúgom ki alólad a kissámlit :twisted:


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 12)

Tisztelt Nemzetközi Bíróság

Tiltakozást nyújtok be azért, mert egy kihűlt holttetem, amelynek még a feje sincs a helyén, amelyik rosszul öltözött, ápolatlan és borostás folyamatosan - a mélyen tisztelt Nemzetközi Bíróság által tudomásul véve - folyamatosan belepofázik itten az istentiszteletbe.
Szeretném felhívni T. Bíróság figyelmét, hogy a holtak nem vetnek árnyékot, következésképpen nem is beszélnek, nem is írnak, tehát mindaz, amit ez a hullagyalázó hulla itt előad, az merő fikció, a T. Bíróság tekintélyének tudatos megcsúfolása.
Tisztelettel kérem T. Nemzetközi Bíróságot, hogy azonnal rendelje el a fejetlen tetem elhantolását, közegészségügyi szempontok figyelembevételével egy elhagyott uránbányába és költségemre zúdítson rá 30 tonna 400-as vasbetont, melyet hulló könnyeimmel locsoltam meg.
Állíttassék a temetett tetem felett egy emlékkő, amelyre az alábbi sorok legyenek bevésve

E kő alatt mélyen elásva
horkol egy részeges lovag,
elitta fegyverét, eszét
s hű társát a lovat

Bűnét torolva gyors halállal
a Kerekasztal Lovagja vágta le.
Minden részeges, rossz lovagnak
legyen ez az intő jele.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 12)

Efike írta:


> Szerintem pont ez hiányzik. Az ügyeid ellátását mint szakavatott zugügyvéd Csocsi költségére vállalom. A siralomházba viszek Neked papirzsebkendőt és az akasztásnál is óvatosan rúgom ki alólad a kissámlit :twisted:


 
Tisztelt Efike, mint Zugügyvéd és Főhóhér!:656: 

Szerintem ebbe még Csöcsikének is lesz beleszólása, mert nem hiszem, hogy a zsebéből akár egy szúette centet is ki tudnál húzni az én védelmem ellátására. A papírzsebkendőt köszönettel utasítom vissza, hogy legyen nálad elegendő, amikor a rendőr főnök úr előremegfontoltan lefejezés céljából tőkére helyezi tisztességtelenül megőszült fejedet. :twisted:


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 12)

Csöcsi gyors és rettenetes halálát megünnepelendő épp most akartam megkérni a kezed, de ilyen hihetetlen impertinencia arra sarkall, hogy megindítsam ellened a bűnvádi eljárást és megolajozzam a nyaktilót :evil:


----------



## pitti (2006 Április 12)

Efike írta:


> Tisztelt Nemzetközi Bíróság
> 
> Tiltakozást nyújtok be azért, mert egy kihűlt holttetem, amelynek még a feje sincs a helyén, amelyik rosszul öltözött, ápolatlan és borostás folyamatosan - a mélyen tisztelt Nemzetközi Bíróság által tudomásul véve - folyamatosan belepofázik itten az istentiszteletbe.
> Szeretném felhívni T. Bíróság figyelmét, hogy a holtak nem vetnek árnyékot, következésképpen nem is beszélnek, nem is írnak, tehát mindaz, amit ez a hullagyalázó hulla itt előad, az merő fikció, a T. Bíróság tekintélyének tudatos megcsúfolása.
> ...


Keremszepen en ezt mind lattam es hajlando vagyok esku alatt nyilatkozni hogy a tetem tenyleg belepofaz es budos. (Efi kuggyed a palinkat mer meggondolom ezt az esku dolgot). Meg aztat is tessek jegyzokonyvbe venni hogy a fent emlitett tetem mar nincs oszloban mer a finnugor hatosagok kitiltottak a szagara valo tekintet nelkul.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 12)

Efike írta:


> Csöcsi gyors és rettenetes halálát megünnepelendő épp most akartam megkérni a kezed, de ilyen hihetetlen impertinencia arra sarkall, hogy megindítsam ellened a bűnvádi eljárást és megolajozzam a nyaktilót
> :evil:


 

Azt, hogy a nyaktilót épp most akartad megolajozni még elnézem, de hogy arcátlannak neveztél már sértésnek veszem.:4:


----------



## Judith (2006 Április 12)

Csillag írta:


> Azt, hogy a nyaktilót épp most akartad megolajozni még elnézem, de hogy arcátlannak neveztél már sértésnek veszem.:4:



Na tessék! Most lehet megint párbajozni. A kérelmet hozzám tessék beküldeni, amint beiktatom a többi közé, majd kijelölöm az idöpontot, meg a helyet az eseményre. Jegyeket elövételbe itt tessék vásárolni!


----------



## pitti (2006 Április 12)

Jeee! Folpofozzak az Efit! Hurraaaa!:777:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 13)

Tisztelt Bitosag, Ulnokok es Alnokok.

En mint allitolagos halott, aki hivatalbol budos is, beadvannyal fordulok az igen Tisztelt Birosaghoz. Keretik jegyzokonyvbe venni, hogy vallomasomat, teljes fizikai es pszihikai kenyszer alatt teszem, tehat az altalam kozolt tenyek es adatok feltetlen igazak, amenyiben azok terheloek Mr Naftalinszagu Efraim, es Mr Ufolina Pittire nezve. A raktarbol hianyzo palinkat, feltetlenul ne nalam keressek, mert egy oszlasnak indult tetem ,raadasul fej nelkul , a legritkabb esetben fogyaszt alkoholt, es juhturos sztrapacsot. Mr Abroszos Efraim Ur lopott abroszan talahato szegedi halaszle es turoscsusza foltok egyertelmuen bizonyitjak Vereskezu Judit bunosseget , de legalabb is a buncselekmenyekben valo aktiv reszvetelet. A palinka raktar elott strazsalo zoldfeju szornyeteg kromozott lapatjan megcsillano ejfeli holdfeny ne vakitsa el a Tisztelt Birosagot, az Eskudteket es a frissen elvaltakat sem. Ha Onok, nem csak a hamis tanuvallomasokra koncentralnak, hanem a valos es megdonthetetlen tenyeket is figyelembe veszik, akkor tisztan lathato, hogy a lapat nem is volt kromozott, Mr Pitti nem is volt ott, sot ejfeli hold sem volt jelen. Ezert Onok sem lathattak elore, hogy Mr Efraim, volt abrosztulajdonos, a hatso bejaraton keresztul mentette ki az en allitolagossan levagott fejemet, evvel megzavarvan csendes gargalizalasomat, melyet a korzeti megbizott irt fel torokfajas esetere. Eme galad es mindenfelekeppen elitelendo tett miatt, nalunk folyamatos fejetlenseg uralkodik, minek kovetkezteben eloszor magamhoz, kesobb a dugi palinkahoz nyultam.

Bizom benne , Hogy a Tiszteletlen Birosag, a valos tenyek ismereteben a bunosoket rendelkezesemre bocsajtja hogy a Szent Gyorgy napi jatekos keresztegetesi szertartasnal mint tomjenpotlo fustologjenek. 

Maradok legmelyebb Tisztelettel Csocsi A fejetlen de igy is gyonyoru lovag.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 13)

ilyen alakot lattam surrani ki a bitofa alol


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 13)

Csillag írta:


> Azt, hogy a nyaktilót épp most akartad megolajozni még elnézem, de hogy arcátlannak neveztél már sértésnek veszem.:4:


Akkor nem is szeretlek már, és ráteszek valami nehezet a fejedre, hogy a tüske hajad lesimuljon. Csöcsi jó lesz ? :evil:


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 13)

Tisztelt Legfőbb Ügyészség és Itéletvégrehajtók Országos Szervezete

A legmélyebb alázattal kérem a személyeskedő fejetlen tetem mihamarabbi elföldelését.
Bejelentem, hogy nevezett nyughatatlan, meg vagyok győzőve arról, hogy elföldelése és lebetonozása után sem fog nyugodni, szelleme visszajár sőt huhog. Ez nagy túrisztikai látványosság lesz, legalább hajt valami hasznot, ha életében nem volt erre képes.
Mindazonáltal imádott hitvesem Véreskezű Judit fennkölt személyének belekeverése az ügybe túllép minden határt. Véreskezű Judit az említett éjszakán nem volt a közelembe sem, Bendegúz fiamat próbálta kicsalogatni a szegedi Állatkert oroszlánketrecéből, mert ott a nevezett gyermek a védtelen oroszlánokat kínozta. Eme éjszakán a békés polgárok nem alhattak a bömböléstől. Csenge lányom viszont ez idő alatt szilárdan állt a gáton és a homokzsákokból kiszedett homokból épített homokvárat.
Ha T. Cím nem intézkedik sürgősen a fejetlen (és eszetlen ) de (erkölcstelen is ) és (ja és szemtelen ) tetem elhantolásáról, akkor holnap a szalántai Rémet fogja emlegetni és mindaddig idézget hamis tanukat, amíg oszlásnak indult teteme bűzétől a T. Bíróság épülete az igazságszolgáltatás számára alkalmatlanná válik. 
Megjegyzem, én semmit nem csináltam, tehát nem értem az ellenem felhozott vádakat. Az elhunyt katonás ember volt. Csak annyit mondtam neki, hogy oszolj, és máris oszlásnak indult.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 13)

Efike írta:


> Akkor nem is szeretlek már, és ráteszek valami nehezet a fejedre, hogy a tüske hajad lesimuljon. Csöcsi jó lesz ? :evil:


 
Azt a drága jó rendőr fönök urat ne keverd bele, mert majd jól elhúzza a nemlétező nótádat. A hajamat pedig hagyd békén, mert akkor én meg feljelentelek a kerületi népbíróság hajszabászati kirendeltségének leányvállalatánál, mint hajelnyomót, aki nem tűri, hogy nekem szebb frizurám legyen, mint Neked! Ez törvényileg meg van tiltva.:!:


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 13)

Egyenlőre adós vagy a megvesztegetésemmel, így semmiféle hajelnyomászati és frizurászati törvényről nem vagyok hajlandó tudomást venni, másrészt a kerületi népbíróság kirendeltsége nekem smafu, mert én vagyok a Népbíróság feje, sőt válla és térgye kalácsa. Ezt kéretik tudomásul venni, mert különben Csöcsit szoborrá szoborom és rádborítom :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 13)

Tisztelt Csillagasz Ur aki Jobb idokben Lovag volt.

En kerem lehozom onnek a Csillagot is az egrol, mert onre rosz fenyt vet keremszepen. Az a szomoru teny , hogy On a Csillagaszati megfigyeleseit , kukolos szinhazi tavcsovel vegzi, erkolcstelen es folhaborito. Tudomasomra jutott , hogy az on altal megfigyelt Csillag nem azonos a Szegedi Voros Csillag borton cimblemajaval sot az On altal emlitett Szegedi allat es novenykert tengeri csillagjaval sem. Ont felvilagositani szano informacioban reszesitem, miszerint az On altal megfigyelt / kukkolt / Csillag nem rendelkezik sem 5 sem 6 aggal, habar mint rozsegyujto anyoka , mar tobszor is megfordult a Radvanyi sotet erdo egyes reszeini, Valoszinu, Beno ugyilleg. Innen is latszik , hogy az illeto holgy sok oldallal rendelkezik . Kerem, ne babralja az illeto Holgy fejin zoologiai celzattal elhelyezett, madarfeszket, mert On erossen akadalyozza a fiokak egeszseges fejlodeset. En megertem, hogy minek utan, On tucskot , bogarat osszehord, szukseg van az On aldasos tevekenysegere , de legalabb ne enekeje a Csillagom Csillagom cimu notat , Mert az On hangjatol a sivatagi rohamvizilovak is siman megvadulnak.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Április 13)

Efike írta:


> Egyenlőre adós vagy a megvesztegetésemmel, így semmiféle hajelnyomászati és frizurászati törvényről nem vagyok hajlandó tudomást venni, másrészt a kerületi népbíróság kirendeltsége nekem smafu, mert én vagyok a Népbíróság feje, sőt válla és térgye kalácsa. Ezt kéretik tudomásul venni, mert különben Csöcsit szoborrá szoborom és rádborítom :evil:


 
Azt, hogy Csöcsit megszobrálod és rámborítod nem vagyok hajlandó eltűrni. Ez ellen súlyos lépéseket áll szándékomban feléd tenni. 
Szeretnélek emlékeztetni, hogy nem vetted be a napi értágító adagodat, mert én már igenis megvesztegettelek Téged, de Te ezt semmibe véve továbbajándékoztad.  
Az lehet, hogy Te vagy a Népbíróság feje, de én meg a nyaka vagyok és én mozgatlak Téged! Tehát akkor ki a főnök? Énnnnnnnnnnnn.:4:


----------



## andika (2006 Április 13)

Persze hogy TEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 13)

Tisztelt Volt Lovag, aki holt,
megkérem, hogy oszlásnak indult bibircsókos orrát ne üsse bele az én csillagászati vizsgálataimba. Ha én Csillagot akarom látni, akkor látni fogom, kukkolós gukkerrel, vagy anélkül, ebbe egyedül az én imádott hitvesem a Véreskezű Judit szólhatna bele - akit Ön még éltében gyalázatos és eléggé el nem itélhető módon mágnesezett Vasorrúnak nevezett - de az én imádott hitvesem ebbe nem szól bele, mert tudja, hogy nekem hatalmas nagy szivem van és abba Csillag is belefér úgy, hogy az én imádott hitvesemnek mindig marad egy kis sarok. De először szigoruan meg kell fegyelmeznem a Csillagszemű Csillagot, mert azt hiszi, hogy ő a nyak, de némi nyakolajjal ezt el lehet intézni, nyaklevest nem utalok ki neki, mert épp abba főztem a pészachi pászkagombócokat és abból nem adok senkinek. 
A Csillagszemű azt terjeszti rólam, hogy értágítót szedek, holott ez messzire nem felel meg a valóságnak. Az én ereim nagyon tágak sőt bők, nekem még az ingem is bő. Nekem Boeingem van. És az én ingemnek három újja van. Jobb újja, bal újja és hátulja.
Rossz néven vettem tisztelt Elhalálozott, hogy az én Csillagszemű égitestemet rőzsehordó anyókának nézi, holott neki központi fűtése van. Az erdőbe pedig nem járt még, oda én fogom bevinni, de ezt még nem tudja. De időben rá fog jönni, ha nagyon figyel. 
Ami az Ön által igényelt zeneszámot illeti, fájdalommal közlöm, hogy az a lemez a legutóbbi költözködéskor összetört és csak a Fel vörösök, proletárok, CSILLAGOSOK katonák kezdetű nóta van meg, valamint a Csillagszemű juhászról szóló mese és a Csillagok, csillagok szépen ragyogjatok c. Kodály feldolgozás, amit a kedvemért most fog elénekelni Csillagnak a Veresegyházi Asszonykórus, aminek száz lába van és egy foga.


----------



## Judit (2006 Április 13)

Efike írta:


> Csöcsi gyors és rettenetes halálát megünnepelendő épp most akartam megkérni a kezed, de ilyen hihetetlen impertinencia arra sarkall, hogy megindítsam ellened a bűnvádi eljárást és megolajozzam a nyaktilót :evil:


 
   Milyen kezet akarsz te kérni???!!! Majd adok én neked kezet, amennyit csak akarsz!!! Átlépek a Pathológiára....jobbos kell vagy balos?


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 13)

Szerelmetes Hitvesem, Véreskezű Judit !
Tiszta szivemből örülnék, ha nem emelnél kifogást azért, hogy Csillagszemű Csillag égitestet is be akarom vonni a szent virtuális házasság megbonthatatlan kötelékébe. 
Tökéletesen tisztában vagyok azzal, hogy őszinte felháborodásodat a féltékenység zöldszemű szörnye gyújtogatja szerelmes szivedben, de egy hitvesnek a hitvesi feladatait is maradéktalanul teljesítenie kell. 
Szeplőtlenűl fogalmazott gyermekeink virtuális ápolása nem mentesíthet az egyéb hitvesi feladatok maradéktalan ellátásától. 
Boldog lettem volna, ha mellettem állsz, amikor látod Csöcsi halálát megvető bátorságomat, férfiúi hiúságomat cirógatta volna, ha a szerelem búgó hangján dicséred azt a gyönyörű suhintást, amellyel damaszkuszi kardom borotvaéles pengéjével egy villanás alatt elválasztottam Csöcsi rút fejét a törzsétől. Mint hitvesnek, mellettem lett volna a helyed a Bíróságon, hogy hamis tanuvallomásoddal harcolj értem és ne kelljen zálogba tennem a kócsagtollamat, hogy Pittinek szeszt vehessek a tanuvallomásért. 
Most, amikor elreneződni látszódnak a dolgok és a nyűvek elégedett pofával csámcsognak Csöcsi belső szervein, most megjelensz itt és féltékenységi jelenetet rendezel ?
Egy lovagnak - és én igazi lovag vagyok - szüksége van arra, hogy szive hölgye előtt megmutathassa bátorságát, erejét, szelleme szellemes sziporkáit.
Lehet, hogy az időjárás teszi, de úgy érzem elhidegültél tőlem. A gázszámlást többször látom, mint Téged. 
Ha úgy érzed, hogy a házasságunk teher számodra, hajandónak mutatkozom a szent kötelék feloldozására és természetesen mindkét gyermekünk után megfizetem a kettőnk megállapodása szerinti gyermektartási díjat vatikáni valutában. 
De tudd meg, hogy az én szivem vágya az, hogy mellettem maradj, szűzi pilláid lesütve imádkozz értem a viadalok előtt, velem együtt neveld Bendegúz fiamat minden lovagok lovagjává, és Csengét valódi udvari dámává.
Őszintén remélem, hogy számodra a gyermekeink boldogsága és jövője, a családi béke fontosabb és felül tudsz emelkedni olyan kicsinységeken, mint szeretett férjed egy újabb házasságkötése.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 14)

Bigamzos Efraim!
Lovagok szegyene.
Fujjjj!!!!!!

Micsoda erkolcsi ferto, micsoda szegyen, osz fejem ilyet meg nem hallott, hogy egy lovag bigamzasban akar elni. Uram, ketsegbe vagyok esve . Uram, on idaig, molesztalta a doglott lovat, nem atalkodott megkornyekezni a dromedart, es most meg nokkel is foglalkozik. Szornyuseg. Oh borzalom.
Uram, on szegyent es fraszt hozott a lovagi rendre, ezert azonnali hatalyal intezkedem soronkivuli sziverosito kiosztasat illetoleg, amibol on termeszetessen nem kap. Az On arckepet, omni nevezetu filctollal a foteren , nagy nyilvanossag elott osszefirkaljuk, cipofuzojit osszekotjuk es menekulesre kenyszeritjuk Uram, mar csak egy dolog mentheti meg az on hitvany eletet, ha a Karsay fele vallasi topicocat, fejbol, hiba nelkul a Szent Gellert szobor labaihoz borulva egy esos oszi delutan egyszuszra elszavalja.

Szegyelje magat, mi is szegyeljuk ont.
Maradok a Szemlesutott Csocsi


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 14)

Holt lovagok szégyene !
Ön ne vádoljon engem semmivel, hanem imára kulcsolt kézzel szenderegjen szép csendesen a koporsójában, várva, hogy akad egy részeges sírásó, aki Caterpillárral gödröt ás és a tolólappal belelöki.
Ön ne szóljon bele az istentiszteletbe, mert Önnek el van választva a feje a törzsétől, Ön tehát beszéd és írásképtelen.
Ha a felsőbb hatalmak engedélyezik Önnek, hogy szellemként visszatérjen kisérteni, akkor természetesen éjfél után huhoghat a huhogásra és dohányzásra kijelölt helyen. 
Ön nagyon jól tudja, hogy származásomat és vallásomat tekintve egy olyan néphez és felekezethez tartozom, melynek kulturájától a többnejűség nem idegen. Nekünk többezer éves gyakorlatunk van abban, hogyan kell ellátni több nőnek is a baját. Ön képes volt életében több nővel lenni, egyikkel a másik után, én képes vagyok egyszerre többel. Mert én lovag vagyok és férfi, nagy F-el.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 14)

Tisztelt nagy F

Uram , on olyam mint elefant a porcellanboltban. Onnek a szazas szog is integralt aramkor. On beletapos a noi lelkekbe es sajat kejuri allurjeit igyekszik kiszolgaltatni szegeny szerencsetlen gyengebb nem kepviseloivel. Szegyen, ilyet lovag nem tesz. Az hogy en egy kicsit oszladozom es fejetlenseg uralkodik nalunk, az ne tevessze meg Ont , mert ugy megfertozom koleraval, hogy a laba sem eri a foldet. Ott fog csimpaszkodni az artista mellett es keselyuim fogjak cibalni az alkoholtol haromszorosara duzzadt majat.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 14)

Efike ehez a tobbnejuseghez lesz meg egy ket keresetlen szava az asszonynak is. Csak nem titokban a korant tanulmanyozod TE is? 
Tanacsolom majd nekik,hogy az erszenyeddel kezdjek a koveteleseket es a tobbit majd meglatod hogy milyen finoman fogjak kicizelalni egyeb testreszeidet.


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 14)

Ez úton szeretném felhívni a tiszteletlen eddigi és ezután hozzászólók szívtelen figyelmét arra, hogy népem ősapjának Ábrahámnak is több felesége volt. És mellékfelesége is. Továbbá bejárónője és háztartási alkalmazottja és cselédje. Ebben az agyonfeminizált világban, amikor lassan már a nő ejti teherbe a férfit én egyedül ÉN vagyok az igaz ügy zászlóhordozója aki elpuhult, satnya, nyámnyila férfitársaimnak igaz példát mutatok. Lovagi pajzsomat Ámor díszíti, amint feszíti íját. Én nem legyőzöm, leigázom, lealázom a nőket, mint a fent hivatkozott férfiak tették ( amíg bírták ) én a szerelmet tűzöm a kopjámon lobogó zászlóra és felemelem a nőket a lovam nyergébe, majd szelíden sátram ágyába helyezem őket, ahol repülési tanfolyamon vesznek részt. 
Nem szabad tehát itélkezni, mert aki itél az itéltetik is.


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 14)

Tisztelt Hullaszag !
Sziveskedjen intézkedni valamiféle szagelszívó berendezés beszerzéséről, amely az Ön testéből áradó penetráns hullaszagot közömbösíti, hogy embertársait ne fertőzze ezekben a madárinfluenzás napokban.
Kérelmére kiutaltatok Önnek egy fürdőkádnyi Krasznaja Moszkva nevezetű pacsulit, ami szintén büdös, de elég erős ahhoz, hogy az Ön szagát elnyomja.


----------



## őszirózsa (2006 Április 14)

TE EFIKE ! 
ITT VALAMI TÉNYLEG BŰZLIK NA NEMMONDOM ,JÓL VISSZA KELLET NYÚLJÁL A MÚLTBA EGY KIS ÁRTATLAN MAGYARÁZKODÁSÉRT AMI MÉG CSAK NEM IS ÉRV!!!


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 14)

Azert felkotheti a gyatyat ha ennyi felesegnek ilyen kielegito haztartast fog teremteni.


----------



## Judit (2006 Április 14)

Most kötényembe rejtem orcámat és sírok.....ilyenek a férfiak!!! Ezt kellett megérnem...


----------



## Judith (2006 Április 14)

Judit írta:


> Most kötényembe rejtem orcámat és sírok.....ilyenek a férfiak!!! Ezt kellett megérnem...



Na ne sirj, Druszám. Fujd ki az orrodat a kötödbe szépen és menj keress megadnak te is több férjet egyszerre. Lehetöleg legyenek dolgosak, gazdagok és jóképüek, egyszerre, nomeg érzékiek az ágyban.


----------



## pitti (2006 Április 15)

Judith írta:


> Na ne sirj, Druszám. Fujd ki az orrodat a kötödbe szépen és menj keress megadnak te is több férjet egyszerre. Lehetöleg legyenek dolgosak, gazdagok és jóképüek, egyszerre, nomeg érzékiek az ágyban.


Hat ezt meg meg kell gondolnom. Nem igazan akartam ujra nosulni, de hat ha mar ilyen szepen leirtal.......:4:


----------



## Judith (2006 Április 15)

Upsz, kifelejtettem volna, hogy "jó önismerettel rendelkező" egyének jöhetnek csak számitásba? Bocs.


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 15)

Judit írta:


> Most kötényembe rejtem orcámat és sírok.....ilyenek a férfiak!!! Ezt kellett megérnem...


Sírjál csak ! Bezzeg nem sírtál mikor Csenge és Bendegúz bontogatták a homokzsákokat a Tisza parton, mert ők a Dóm-téren akartak csónakázni. :evil: Egyébként ha akarsz hallgathatsz a druszádra, csak előbb rádzárom a szeméremövet.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 15)

Tiszteletlen nocsabasz Urnak.

Uram, on saros labbal tiporja a noi szivek szazait. On meg a labtorlot sem ismeri, vagy esetleg a mamuszt, vagy papucsot . Szegyelje magat. Az On hitvese ,kisirtszemu es feltunoen vereskezu Judit eszelos tekintettel es remego kezzel mered az on, paradicsomszosszal leontott fenykepere, es egy husvago bardot szorongat kacska kezeiben. Szerintem husveti meglepetesre keszul. Tegnap meg metelest, ma mar kasztralast emleget. Hogy mulik az ido. Az on percei megvannak szamlalva.On azt allitotta, hogy on , talpig ferfi. Ahogy az Onj arajanak kicsiny, kacska kezeiben levo husvagobardot elnezem, ez is rovid uton el lesz intezve.

Szerintem fusson amig bir. A husveti testmozgas egeszseges. 

Csocsi az agodo


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 15)

Tisztelt aggódó tetem,
az már biztos, hogy nem viselek papucsot. Na még csak az kéne. És hazug, aljas vádjait visszautasítom, a leghatározottabban, mert én nem tiprom a női sziveket, hanem megsímogatom és kényeztetem. Imádom, amikor egy műtét során a női mellkasból kiemelt szív a tenyeremben szűnik meg dobogni. Azok az utolsó dobbanások ! Az utolsó finom kis remegés ! Utána guszta szeletekre lehet vágni és hagymás zsirban kisütni. Higgye el nekem Tetem úr, frissen az igazi. 
Visszautasítom továbbá, hogy véreskezű arámnak kacska lenne a keze. Neki olyan kezei vannak, mint egy szentnek. :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 16)

Bigamzos Efraim urnak

Tiszteletlen On. Amiota a reggeli napolyi es kamilla tea melle veletlenul elfogyasztotta a kovacs ullot, azota az on altal elnyelt elektomagneseses hullamok megduplazodtak , igy a tobbi beteg hianyt szenved, termeszetessen on miatt. Kerem , az hogy onnek szorulasa van, masfel eve , az nem mentseg. Az apoltak neveben felszollitom, hogy azzonnal adja elo a kovacsullot, a Del Ugandai Papuak koronazasi ekszereit, valamint a Fonover etvagyat, napolyi ugyekbol kifolyolag. Kovetelem, hogy a folyamatos beontesek kovetkezteben berozsdasodott es jelenleg is Onben tartozkodo kovacsullot megtisztitva szolgaltassa vissza, mert azota a husveti tojaspatkolasi jarvany is elmaradt. On egy ellemi kar, ket ellemivel. Tiltakozom. A kedves Arajanak, igen is kacska a keze, On miatt kacskult el, amikor az on beleit delejezte egy otromba patkomagnessel ami ksobb az orrahoz tapadt. ......az élet csak addig tart, amíg a cédula a csuklódról le nem csúszik a kislábujjadra.


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 16)

Tisztelt Elhalálozott,
nagyon kérem Önt, hogy ne feszítse a húrt, mert nem elégszem meg az Ön egyszeri lefejezésével, hanem meg is fogom rúgni. 

Ön egy nyugtalan tetem 
ki nagyon szemtelen,
hagyja békén a nejem,
vagy még meg is verem,
habár ez ritka szokás,
de nem jut Önnek tojás,
és meg lesz rúgva a locsólója,
és dagadt lesz, mint tengeri bólya
és holtában is fogja golyóját
és átkozza azt a bólyát
mely a rúgásrőhöz minta volt,
hogy szenved tőle Ön a holt.

Az én szépséges arám, aki szerelmetes könnyeitől áztatott orcáját jelenleg épp a kötőjébe dugdossa és ide hallom, hogy a féltékenység miatt csikorgatja a fogait, nem kacskakezű. De Ön az. Most, hogy Ön elhalálozott, látom megnőtt a szabadideje és ráér verandát építeni. Elnéztem az Ön munkáját, és megállapítottam, hogy Önnek van kacska keze, mert a szöget kacskán verte be. És gyalázat, hogy Ön göngyölt hústekerccsel próbálta bemágnesezni a veranda fakorlátját, hogy szög nélkül is feltapadjon.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 16)

Tiszteletlen Bigamzos Ur. 

Szomoruan tudatom onnel, hogy az On igen Tisztelt Araja teljessen kiurult, egyszeruen nincs benne tobb konny, keretik utantolteni. A fogcsikorgatasrol meg igazan lebeszelhetne, mert nembaj az hogy egy no, meg idosebb koraban is tud harapni, de ha sokat csikorgat akkor a hamut is mamunak fogja szolitani. Engedtessek ajanlani az Agip kenoanyagokat, kituno eredmennyel hasznalhato. Egyebkent nem ajanlom, onnek , hogy verekedjen, mert amikor megszulettem es az orvos a fenekemre utott, hat betakartam mint Moszkvat a ho. O sirt fel elobb. Dulszineaanak nem eccceru verandat csinalni, mert elobb elkeszul, aztan megmondja mit szeretne maskepp. Pedig nekem van puskam, de eldugta a golyoimat


----------



## őszirózsa (2006 Április 16)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 17)

Megkérem Önt, tisztelt elhalálozott, hogy ne tapogassa hitvesem, Véreskezű Judit könnyzacskóját, mert a kacsóját bele fogom tenni egy pitbull szájába. De lehet, hogy szerzek az Ön számára jutányos áron, másodkézre egy krokodilt.
Azt elhiszem, hogy Ön betakarta az orvost, mint Moszkvát hó, mert Ön már akkor sem bírt uralkodni magán, főleg, ha hasmenése volt. Az orvos úgy csodálkozott, amikor Ön mexületett, hogy kiestek a szemei. Azóta is a Szemklinikán kezelik és építési dúcokkal próbálják visszatartani a szemeit. Ön egy nagyreményű orvos pályáját törte derékba. Önnek ezért holtában is felelnie kell.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 17)

Tisztelt abroszfeju es bigamzos Efraim.

En ont fogom kette torni hamarossan. Ugy torom kette, hogy on rogton negyfele rohan ilyedteben, es lehet , hogy onvedelembol, rogton megtanul kukorekolni is, mert a varju nevu sas aztat nagyon szereti. Uram, ont egesz hetvegen kerestem, valami keresztcugoles miatt de maga hazon, es magan kivul volt. Igenkedves Araja szeme alatt tartozkodo ketto azaz ket, darab aktataskaban egy darab kony sincs, ezert Ont teszem felelosse, es a hazisarkanyugyi bizotsag ele beterjesztem


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 17)

Tisztelt Oszlásnak indult,

haló poraiban.

Az a madár, amelyiknek a szárnya fekete és akkora szárnya van mint a sasnak, az a keselyű, közismertebb nevén a dögkeselyű, mely Önre száll, s miként tette azt Prometheusz májával, akként fogja az Önével is, mert megérzi finom érzékeivel, hogy Ön is tüzeskedő tipus.
Ön nyugodtan kereshetett egész hétvégén, ez az Ön baja, de miután én lefejeztem Önt, nem állok a vártán. Az Ön hibájából szétzilált házasságomat kell helyrepofozni és a fekete tüskés égitest nevű menyasszonyom is eltünt, mintha egy fekete lyuk nyelte volna el. 
Ezért természetesen Ön a hibás, mintahogy azért is, hogy a sumér főpap elfelejtette a jelszavát és ezért nem tudja áldását ontani az Ön holttetemére. Az én arám szeme alatt nem aktatáska, hanem báli retikül van, ezt jobb lesz ha sziveskedik megjegyezni, vagy megrúgom mint Puskás Öcsi a tizenegyest.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 17)

Tiszteletremeltonak nem mondhato lovag Ur .

Tudatom Onnel, hogy jelenleg en vagyok a foldon az egyetlen ember, aki mindenbol 110%-ot teljesit, es ez onre nezve szomoru jovot sejtet. Tudomasomra jutott, hogy on az ABC-bol ellopta az F betut, igy keletkezhetett olyan szo , hogy Photo. Szegyelje magat, ezert a Vasmuvek szot ezentul 3 ly-nal fogom irni. Kedves Arai es felesegei eltunesehez semmi kozom, en kerem huseges csaladcentrikus ember vagyok aki mas fejfajasat elvbol sem irigyli. On, mint az Amit foztel edd is meg KFT -ugyvezeto elnoke, elnokhelyetesse, tagja es portasa, szegyelje magat. Szerencsetlen megtortszivu nok halmaza hever On utan. Ezert olok. On haracs modon begyujti a legjobb csajokat, es aztan nem tud mit kezdeni veluk. Ez mar a veg. Az On vege. Az On ugyetlen probalkozasan mosolyodott el Mona Lisa c festmeny is, evvel jelentossen csokkent az erteke a Morcos Matronak kepkiallitasan. Uram, egyesevel szamoljon tizig, ez pont anyi ido, ami alatt vegzek Onnel. 30x.

Maradok tisztelettel Csocsi a szep.


----------



## Judit (2006 Április 17)

Tisztelt Lovagi Tanács!

Ezennel szeretném kikiáltani Véreskezű Judit függetlenségét!  
Szemem alatt levő 2 db aktatáska a leltári jegyzék szerint megvan, könnyzacskóim újra a régiek. Fogsoromat gépolajjal megkentem, már nem csikorognak. Kötőt cseréltem, a vizeset a kötélen szárítja a tavaszi szél.....mely néha vizet áraszt...
Véreskezű Judit nem alkuszik, nem lesz másodhegedűs (mivel nem is játszik e nemes hangszeren, csak hárfán) és nem lesz többesszámban sem. Átengedi a kórtermet a fekete tüskés égitestnek...stoppolja tovább ő Efi lovag páncélzokniját!

A fenti nyilatkozat kéretik iktatni a Lovagi Könyvbe a változások rovatba.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 17)

Tisztelt Vereskezu Hajadon

Kerelmet eloterjesztjuk , iktatjuk kivizsgaljuk es megtizoraizunk rajta. Orommel hallom, hogy a ket aktataska, mint leltari targy, az On birtokaban van. Kerem viselje gondjat, es ne feledkezzen meg a kotelezo szervizrol sem. Tiszteletlen Efraim, jelenleg egy kovacsullovel birkozik, de amint vegzett jelentkezni fog. 

Maradok az on nagybecsu hodoloja Csocsi a gyozhetetlen lovag.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 17)

Tudtam hogy nem fogsz belemenni ilyen osregi modszerekben ami mar regen elavult de hat az ido vasfoga a lovagoknak nem csak a panceljan utottek rozsdafoltot hanem a gondolatik es a tobbnejuseg alkalmazasara valo igeny is a rozsdas agytekervenyre utalnak.
Igy is hordakba verodve a szinglik megmutatjak a sok hiteltelen okostojasnak hogy nem eszik olyan forron a kasat.
ALAKITSUK MEG A SZINGLIK ERDEK VEDELMI KOZOSEGET,hogy tovabbi holgyek ne legyenek kiszolgaltatva a lovagok kenye kedvenek.
Ugy cserelgetnek az asszonyokat mint a [email protected] gatyajukat. Felhaborito.:evil: mi meg legyunk husegesek,odaadok es mindent nyeljunk le. 
Fel vagyunk lazzadva!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judit (2006 Április 17)

Melitta írta:


> Igy is hordakba verodve a szinglik megmutatjak a sok hiteltelen okostojasnak hogy nem eszik olyan forron a kasat.
> ALAKITSUK MEG A SZINGLIK ERDEK VEDELMI KOZOSEGET,hogy tovabbi holgyek ne legyenek kiszolgaltatva a lovagok kenye kedvenek.
> Ugy cserelgetnek az asszonyokat mint a [email protected] gatyajukat. Felhaborito.:evil: mi meg legyunk husegesek,odaadok es mindent nyeljunk le.
> Fel vagyunk lazzadva!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Jól mondja kedves szingli tagtársam, kivel hordába verődve vonulhatnék az Andrássy úton, ha éppen nem a zártosztályon lennék fellázadva! 
Alakítsunk véd- és dacszövetséget!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 17)

Oh no:12:


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 17)

:12:Judit ne hagyj el ! Ne higgy a Főnővér csalárd szavának, azért pumpol, mert kiderítettem, hogy vizezi a málnaszörpöt. Ő küldte a Csillagszemű juhászt is, hogy elcsavarja a fejem, ami el is csavarodott, de az eszem csakis rajtad járt és szépséges angyali gyermekeinken.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 17)

Ne sirjal, en mondtam hogy ha hagymat pucolsz dugd hideg viz ala 
Persze hogy konyezik a szemed. Persze aki bigamzos az megerdemli. Mingya a nyakamra hozza a notanacsot , meg a falugyulest.


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 18)

Tisztelt Elhalálozott !

Ön mélyen megsértett engem és most elmegyek bánkódni. 
Szeretném felhívni a szives figyelmét, hogy Ön mindössze 100 %-os hulla, ennél többet még én sem tudok produkálni. Kérem tehát, hogy ne íbereljen.
Az ABC-ből nem loptam el semmilyen F betűt, mert az ABC-ben csak három betű van, az A, a B és a C. Azok meg a helyükön vannak. Az ABC-ben van viszont savanyúkáposzta-konzerv lejárt szavatosságú, romlott szlovák bontottcsirke, megpimpósodott gombasaláta, mérgező paprika és még számos termék, melyeket Ön - még életében - adott el, e gyanútlan élelmiszerkereskedelmi hálózatnak. Amikor megmondtam nekik, hogy nincs sok keresnivalójuk, mert Ön elhalálozott, nagyon idegesek lettek, és azt üzenik, hogy fel fogják keresni az Ön sírját és meggyalázzák azt. 
Kikérem magamnak az Ön hullaszagú vádjait. 
Én nem gyűjtöm be a legjobb csajokat, nincsennek legjobb csajok, csak egy van, az a legjobb és az a feleségem Judit. Igaz, most durcás és szövetkezni akar a Főnővérrel, de a főnővért majd jól leöntöm forró spenóttal, jó sok fokhagymával és akkor megnyugszik és abbahagyja a hitvesem ellenem való uszítását.


----------



## Judit (2006 Április 18)

Efike írta:


> Igaz, most durcás és szövetkezni akar a Főnővérrel, de a főnővért majd jól leöntöm forró spenóttal, jó sok fokhagymával és akkor megnyugszik és abbahagyja a hitvesem ellenem való uszítását.


 
Óóóóó, te kis helyfoglalós....


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 18)

Ne leskelőggggggggggy :evil: Ha nem kezdem tanulmányozni a csillagokat, ide se jössz, hanem Danika szőrét simogatod. Olyan hideg lettél, mint egy fagyasztott tonhal. Igazán ráülhetnél a rezsóra :twisted:


----------



## Judit (2006 Április 18)

Mi vagy te, önképző csillagász?! De leskelődöm, mert úgy látszik néha nem jó kórterembe mész be... ...egészen véletlenül.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 18)

Judit, miert nem csapod mar fejbe egy mosatlan ontottvas serpenyovel


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 18)

Judit írta:


> Mi vagy te, önképző csillagász?! De leskelődöm, mert úgy látszik néha nem jó kórterembe mész be... ...egészen véletlenül.


Jó, majd meglesem én is a szeméremöved zárját, hogy nem babrálta-e meg valaki, amíg nem voltál mellettem :evil:


----------



## Sasa (2006 Április 24)

Hi Mindenkinek!
Rég jártam erre (3 napja kb. , amikor valami hasonlót írtam, de rendszerhiba miatt elveszett a bejegyzésem).
Nagy örömmel látom előkerült Csöcsike barátunk kisgyermekkori fotója. Amiből kiviláglik korai vonzódása a komoly dolgokhoz, érett színekhez.
Mifelénk ezt csak pálinkás cumi effektusnak szokták emlegetni, de talán hatása nem okozott akkora károkat az agyi kandeláber sejtekben (az újabb kutatások szerint) ami ránk nézve is romboló hatású lenne barátunk delejes kisugárzása okán!
Amúgy egyébként jól vagyunk éppen verandát készítünk a szőlőhegyen a hét végén járólapozunk.- na és milyen érdekes korábban emlegetett nagytiszteletű (korábban) barátunk telepátikus képességei folytán valami , ezzel teljesen megegyező dolgot művel Kanadában, na persze monhatjátok levegőt is egyszerre veszünk, s az sem véletlen!
Próbálok most egy képet is beilleszteni ( a multkor ekkor ment el kép és hang.........)


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 24)

Üdvözölek Sasa lovag,
minden kóborlovagok fejedelme, aki állandóan kóborolsz és soha nem vagy ott ahol a kardok acélja csattog.


----------



## Sasa (2006 Április 25)

Igaz szavaid melegséggel töltik el szümet ( ha jól emlékszem), minden vajjal kenegetnének, amúgy teljesen igaz: mindig kerültem a véres csatákat! Ha még sok ilyet hallok, gyarabban töltöm drága időmet e nemes viadalok teátrumában (amfi-)!
Sasa a verandás lovagoktól!


----------



## Melitta (2006 Június 1)

Mi van a lovagokkal? szieszta? tul nagy verveszteseg?csak nem csorbult ki a kardotok es most a koszorusnel pihen?
Lehet hogy aprodokat kell kinevezni mert mar nem birjatok a csata hevet?


----------



## Pixi (2006 Június 1)

Ezek már annak is örülnek, ha a söröskorsó nem esik ki a kezükből...


----------



## Melitta (2006 Június 1)

aha! parkinzon korsag van veluk.


----------



## Sasa (2006 Június 8)

Az egyik lovag a verandán ül és erőtgyűjt! A másik verseket ír a múlt dicsőségeiről és álmodozik, vagy talán tévedek!?!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 8)

Hat, egy kis szunet rank fer. Efi kihizta a panceljat es beleszorult, igy most szorulasa van, en meg nem hasznalom ki helyzeti elonyomet mert en szep, dalias es okos vagyok ..


----------



## Judit (2006 Június 8)

Csakhogy én kiengedtem a páncélból derékban....egész este ezen dolgoztam...úgyhogy nincs szorulása....


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 8)

De van mert en visszatuszkoltam es kisamfaztam :222:


----------



## Judit (2006 Június 8)

csakhogy mi kivettük a sámfát....


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 8)

Ez nem volt szep Megrugom.


----------



## Judit (2006 Június 8)

Hát tényleg nem volt szép...nem állt neki jól a sámfa...azért vettem ki!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 30)

Bucsuzni jottem dicso lovag
On mar nem eli meg a holnapot
Boszantott on engem sokat
on miatt ittam oly sok konyakot
Fejem kaba , s kezem remeg 
de onnel igy is vegzek en
Uram , most hiaba nevet
ily lovag nem elt e foldteken


----------



## Efike (2006 Június 30)

Tisztelt szellem, ki visszajár
és régmúltat idéz,
most dörmög, csapkod, háborog,
de mégsem volt vitéz,

hisz mikor kellett, elfutott,
nem volt kedve a dalra,
ha hivtam későn érkezett
lovagi viadalra.

Egyszer történt, hogy órája késett,
s Ön időben megjelent,
suhintottam, s feje gurult
a fűben odalennt.

Mit akar most Szellemlovag ?
tán trükkje van ? Új ? Csodás ?
ahogy én tudom, messze még
a nagy Feltámadás.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 30)

Ugyan mar lovag , on remeket lat
halyogos szemmel riadtan mered,
alulrol szagolja on az ibolyat,
ha en egyszer ont megverem.
Fejem megvan, ne aggodjon
Duli ugyesen varta meg.
cipovasarlassal ne bajlodjon
hogy elhordja nem eri meg.
En sosem futottam on elol 
csak a tavolsagot novelltem,
a szel fujt csak on felol
s az on szagatol konyeztem
A zokni mosas nem kenyere
erteni ,megertem en
hogy ez legyen az on fegyvere
szegyen ezen a foldteken


----------



## Efike (2006 Június 30)

Lovag ! Lovag ! Elég a szóból,
már forr a vérem, a lovam rúgkapál,
nyelvem élesre köszörültem,
s dárdám hegye, a szivére vár.

Ezúttal nem lesz bűnbocsánat,
a testét négyfelé szabom,
kopjára tűzöm, hajnali szélben,
az lengesse a várfokon.

Hű martalócim visszahozzák,
ha mégegyszer futni akar,
deresre húzom, s addig verem,
amig kinjába belehal.

Vöröshangyáknak dobom a testét,
már ami belőle megmarad,
hófehérre pucolják csontját,
ne is maradjon húscafat.

A csontjait meg feldarálom,
tápként cápák elé vetem,
hogy Önnek nyoma se maradjon,
személyesen kezeskedem.


----------



## andika (2006 Június 30)

Na jól van!


----------



## Rozsaszirom (2006 Június 30)

Andikám hól lehet itt szavazni? Én már végig néztem de még nem tudom


----------



## andika (2006 Június 30)

A lap tetején drága!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 30)

Tisztelt uram tisztazzuk e dolgot
az on lova nem rug, s nem kapal,
csak a jardan hagyott nehany foltot,
de erte is eljon a lohalal .
Ontol nem kell a bunbocsanat,
cedulat, ontol nem veszek
ne osztogasson on kegyelmet
mert onnek is csak fel lehet
Capak, hangyak, remseges lelek,
megtort testben nincs ero,
Ne higyje, hogy ontol felek,
on sosem lehet itt nyero.
Forro szurkot ontok onre
lehet , hogy tolba forgatom,
kozszemlere allitom testet,
egy komunista szombaton.


----------



## Efike (2006 Június 30)

Ön ismét élénk, s oly pimasz,
mint hajdan életébe volt,
csak egyet ütök, s az Ön helyén,
nem marad semmi, csak a folt,

mely jelzi azt, hogy e helyen
állott egy kiszökött beteg,
aki azt hitte, félcédulával
az ellenemre bármit megtehet.

No nem Uram ! Akár a botnak,
ez alkalommal Önnek is vége lesz,
jobban teszi, ha rohan az asztaloshoz,
s jutányos áron egy koporsót szerez,

hogy abban földeljék el rusnya testét,
és ne szennyezze e világot tovább,
sirjára vezetem majd legelni,
Bálám bámulós szamarát.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 30)

A zartosztaly sotet folyosojan
hol az on teste heverni fog
fel cedula lesz a laban
ebben en batran fogadok.
Fel cedulan , fel adatok,
elt, kitudja , hogy miert,
sajnalatomra ne szamitson, 
nem ejtek konyet senkiert.
Nagy szavakkal, pallos helyet,
engem legyozni nem lehet
feloldozast az Isten sem ad
hiaba latja lelkemet.


----------



## Efike (2006 Június 30)

Ön már halott, a neve itt a listán
szerepel nálam, csak a sorára várjon,
nem ússza meg a gyors halált,
kérem, ne kiabáljon,

de ha gondolja, más út is akad,
tudok lassan is végezni Önnel,
s Ön ordit, mint fábaszorúlt kukac,
s én hallgatom, kegyetlen kárörömmel.

Lehet, hogy feltolok a végbelébe
egy férfiesernyőt és bennt kinyitom,
Ön dülledt szemekkel, rekedten ordit,
mig szépen, lassan kihuzom.

De meglehet, hogy drótkötéllel
kötöm ki Önt egy fához,
a fát meggyújtom, hogy égjen
és hallgatom, mig Ön kiáltoz.

Ma még Ön él, szabad a vásár,
mondja el, mi a terve,
gyorsan, vagy lassan öljem Önt ?
Teszem, mit Ön szeretne


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 3)

Talan halott vagyok ,.de nezd ki mondja,
eselye onnek mar semmi sincs,
Ahogy nezem, onnek nincs semmi dolga,
ovva intem ,az elet draga kincs.
Jojjon csak kozelebb, ne feljen nem bantom,
Ha megunta eletet , vegzek vele,
tanacskent mondom, figyeljen baratom,
Onnek megjott az utolso levele.
Bontsa csak fol , olvassa batran,
gyaszkeretben az on neve,
Ma meg sirhat, ideges lazban,
de holnapra onnek mar hult helye.
Halala nem lesz gyors es kegyes,
egyszeruen csak kerekbe torom,
tetemet szethordjak a legyek,
ez lesz a nepnek a legnagyobb orom.


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 3)

Lelki fülemmel, már hallom, ahogy hörög,
már várja Önt a sir, a sáros szörnyű rög,
vaditott nyűveknek folyik már a nyála,
vacsoraidőre övék lesz a hája.

Valóban most jött az utolsó levelem,
az amit Ön ma még elküldhetett nekem,
De több levél nem lesz, erről gondoskodom,
szemét szabályosan még ma ki is tolom.

Sötétebb lesz Önnek, mint van ma az agyában,
akasztófa alatt remeg majd gatyában,
de nem lesz kegyelem, ne is nyöszörögjön,
ha nyakán a hurok, utolsót hörögjön,

rusnya testét vetem, az erdei népnek,
szegények nem kaptak reggelit, s ebédet.
Pitti lesz halottkém, már hűtöm a szeszt
megmondtam én Önnek, hogy még ma rajtaveszt. 

:evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 3)

Uram en nem szoktam horogni, s a nyuvek sem varnak
Szepsegem s eszem nem ismer hatart,
Ha setamra indulok, sorfalat allnak
s lelkessen nyitnak ki minden bazart.
Meg ,hogy akasztas, mit ivott ma kerem
beszeli a badart, mint mindig szokott
hajnalban varom a toparti reten
s onnek is fegyvert , jo kardot hozok.
Nem terhet ki, a parbaj szent dolog,
Hiaba oreg mar ,es jarni sem tud,
Nem hat meg , ha a vallamon zokog,
Elfutni meg mar ugy sem tud.
Vegzek onnel,boldogga teszem
az elet onnek veget er,
Utolso fityingjet magamhoz veszem
hisz nem vallik vizze a ver.


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 3)

Legyen hát igy, ha igy kivánja,
e tópart lészen Önnek temetője,
holló se károg, amig szemét kivájja,
s földbeszúrt kardja, lesz teteme őre.

Fel, fel lovag, már várja Önt a vérbaj,
tóparton meresztik szemük a halak,
torkából vérével buggyan fel a sóhaj,
még rándul vagy kettőt, s a fűbe harap.

Nyerit hintalovam, rázza a sörényét,
elrúgtat kevélyen, új kalandra várva,
amig Ön nyomassza a tópart füve selymét,
engem új nők várnak, szerelemre vágyva.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 3)

Israel lankas dombjain,a temetoi menet regen keszen all,
indulna a fogat, de ures a koporso, csak az on tetemere var.
Viragok, koszoruk, tomjen es kereszt, onre var minden tetovan,
A rabbi sem tudja, tudosok kutatjak, mit keres on meg a fako lovan.
Nem kell a foldnek, az eg is csak legyint. Jehova nezi szedulten
szetszaggatott teste borzaszto latvany, mindenki menekul remulten.
A menyorszagban nincs helye, a pokol se ker a testebol,
Nincs szamara hely e foldon ,mindenki retteg a lelketol.
Lovagi tornanktol gyavan megfutott, rozsdas kardjat lengetve ment
orult kacajjal, vigyorral arcan, mindenki azt hitte, agyament.
En tudom, hogy nem az, de maradjon koztunk e nagy titok,
tudja meg az utokor, hogy On mindig nagyokat loditott.
Mondhatnam szegyen ez, de mindenki tudja mar
csak On nem tudta soha hogy menyi a hatar.
On meg mindig nokrol almodik, csipas szemmel vaksin nezve
Nem hiszi el nekem, hogy senki nem nez mar az On szemebe.
Gonoszsag o istenem, bocsasd meg neki ,hogy o ilyen
Megoldom a problemat , te erted szurom en sziven.


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 3)

Hah ! Minő beszéd ez itt
megjött az őrült lovag,
nem kapta meg a gyógyszerét,
s összehord hetet, havat.

Milyen rút ötlet: Nekem kereszt !
tömjén és koszorú !
Már csak ezért is indokolt,
köztünk a háború.

A tóparton, hát várom Önt
a két fűzfa alatt,
az ágán ül egy keselyű,
neki lesz Ön falat,

s, hogy ne okozzon gondokat,
gusztán felszabdalom,
utálatos testrészeit
szép sorba kirakom,

hogy egyen a sok vadmadár
egy se maradjon éhes,
hisz természetvédő vagyok,
s a madarakra kényes.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 3)

Ugyan mar lovag, kacagok esztelen
hisz orult kacaghat, csak igy ezen,
orult vagyok s feszitlek keresztre,
toviskoszorut teszek ,lekokadt fejedre.
Keselyuk tepik megduzadt majad,
Prometeusz helyett is szenvedned kell,
szenteltvizzel kenik kiszaradt szadat,
s tetteidert vegre felelned kell.
Hosszu a lista, az idod rovid
kereszted cipeld serenyen,
testedet kesobb kerekbe torik
s en nevetek halkan s szerenyen.
Meggyotort tested barlangba kerul
elodod peldajat hiven koveted,
feltamadasodnak senki sem orul
s atokba foglaljak lovagi nevedet.
Hol van a harci kedv, a buszke lovag
ki retegett volt par even at,
gyermekek nem notek, doglottek a lovak
s gyakran emlegettuk a gyehenat.
Eljott a te idod, elinteztem neked,
perceid biza szamolva vagyon,
egy csapassal leutom busa fejedet,
vagy csak egy karoval verlek agyon.


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 5)

Kedves lovag, szégyen és gyalázat,
hogy itt hangoskodik, s felveri a házat,
s nem pihenhet Öntől, más elmebeteg,
se orvos, se nővér, se hülyegyerek.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 5)

En nem azert vagyok, hogy on boldog legyen
tul oreg vagyok , hogy megjojjon az eszem
Pihenjen csak nyugton ,nem zavarom tobbet
hisz a pokolban, nekem, mar elore koszonnek


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 5)

Nos hát figyeljen, most szörnyű lovag,
megirom Önről a valót, a nép
nekem szurkol, hozzám imádkozik,
hogy szörnyű testét tépjem végre szét.

Volt már idő, hogy Önt pokolra küldtem,
de amint hallom, ott sem nyughatott,
megőrjitette az ördögök hadát,
s a kártyaasztalnál adósságot hagyott.

Ön volt már szellem, borongós éjszakán
mikor kuvik szólitja a halált,
megpróbált akkor is az ellenemre törni,
de hatásos fegyvert ellenem nem talált.

Volt már szakács és kriptaszökevény,
többnapos hullákból főzött sok kaját,
de nem hatott meg, én üldöztem Önt
s csomókban szaggattam ki a haját.

A mennynek nem kell, a pokolból kiűzték,
szellemként szörnyen hangosan huhog,
de tudom, hogyan végezzek Önnel,
én alkoholba fojtom, mig bugyog

busa feje, s a nagy kádat lezárom,
s amig az alkohol tart, Ön bizton ott marad,
nem bosszant többet senkit itt a Földön,
s nem riogatja a kiskoruakat.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 6)

Tisztelt Uram , mi nem ertjuk egymast,
On megkert arra , hogy ne piszkaljam.
Tiszteletben tartom,mar nem irok mast,
bocsassa meg, ha erzi, hogy szekaltam,

Pimpos malnaszorrel ,magamba zarkozom,
seggemet duhomben a foldhoz verem,
szemem konyes ,a nevet atkozom,
s duhtol remeg mind a ket kezem.

Kerek kis fekete koporsot,
hol nem zavar mar a harci zaj
atkozom az idetlen sorsot,
nem hianyzik nekem enyi baj.

Az emberi butasag oly vegtelen,
nyugodni nem hagy a sok barom,
harcoltam ellenuk, neha esztelen,
meguntam mar, gyozni sem akarok.


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 6)

Hogy győzni nem akar? Hiszen nem is tud,
Ön vesztes volt, mikor mexületett,
kedves szülei sirva jártak gyónni,
hogy összehoztak egy ilyen gyereket.

A kis koporsót megkapja tőlem ingyen,
csak ne terjessze azt, hogy rossz vagyok,
s túlvilágon reklámozza munkám,
s, hogy ha kell, szar kofágot is tudok.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 9)

Most eppen lovagi talalkozora megyek, de ha visszajottem , akkor vegzek veled:111:


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 9)

Várok a parton, a pázsit már kopott,
úgy várok itt, mint kivénhedt kokott,
Nem ül madár a száradt két füzön,
megsütöttem a lovam a tüzükön.

Mi volt a tóban hal, már mind kifogtam,
Csöcsi lovaggal megint jól kifogtam,
Párbajra hivott, s már megint elszökött

Arcom selymét ellepi dús borosta,
kardomnak élét zabálja szörnyű rozsda,
s fájó farommal nyomok bús rögöt.


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 9)

Borostás arcom úgy tüzel,
mint tó vizén az alkonyati Nap.
Ön helyett pirulok Uram,
mert, hogy lehet ily gyáva egy lovag.

Mig más lovag, a harcra készen áll,
Ön gyáván elfut és üzenget,
miközben itt a páston déli órán
a harsonáknak harci hangja zengett.

Ott vártam én, varjútollakkal ékes
süvegemben. Acélos jobbom
harcra készen markolta pallosom.

Ön nem jött el. Ön ily csúfságra képes ?
Ha meglátom, sárga földig lehordom,
s vadászebemmel megharaptatom.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 10)

Ma reggel automba ultem en
bar ereztem , hogy hiba lesz
igy szuletett meg e koltemeny
ki olvasod , kerlek ne neves
Talalkoztam a rend orevel,
ki azon nyomban uldozott
felre alltam nem poroltem
s nyomban oda duborgott
Az auto kie? Lopta talan ?
hova megy es mit akar
az enyim az mondtam banban
s attol feltem betakar.
Elokerult pisztoly, bilincs
labakat szet kezet fel
a seggemet tapogatta
ronda mocskos kezekkel
Megbilincselt az ut szelen
segitsegert kiabalt
alltam banban ertetlenul
mig radiojaval kokettalt.
Gyorsan jott az erosites
azt nem tudttam minek kell
megneztek a papirjaim 
tagra meredt szemekkel.
Utana az automhoz ment
parat bele rugdosott
letepte a rendszamtablam
s jo nagyokat vigyorgott.
Levettek a bilincset is
mar ott volt a tulero
mind megtudtam az volt a baj 
ruhazatom nem nyero.
Mondtam neki, balga rendor
mi bajod a divattal
ha nem tetszik a ruhazatom
szorakozz a fiaddal
Elovette ceruzajat ,
irastudo volt szegeny.
megirta a feljelentest
en meg ezt a koltemenyt.
Szaztiz dolcsi vagy birosag
csak hogy legyen igaza
illegalis lett manapsag
a mocisok divatja.
Remelem , hogy maja hizik
feje szarral van tele,
legyen neki sok aranya
ott ahol a vegbele.


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 10)

Tisztelt Uram, 
hajdan dicső lovag,
ha nem tud autót vezetni,
miért nem tart lovat ?

A rend őrével már beszéltem,
Ön túl sebesen hajtott,
s azért fogták le Önt,
hogy ne csináljon bajt ott.

S mi több a ruhája se volt
a legutóbbi divat,
mit a szociális miniszter
ősz lovagoknak osztogat

Csatolás megtekintése 14878

S mikor a rendnek éber őre
azt kérdezte, hogy van-e tőre
Ön mint egy őrült (és dohányos)
reátámadt a két rendőrre

Csatolás megtekintése 14879

No ezért kijárt a bilincs,
Száztiz dollár nem szörnyű kincs
Majd megtanulja, hogy szolid lovag
autó helyett, tart hintalovat.

:555:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 10)

Figyu, Mester . Ne cifrazza tovabb,
szivem majd megszakad onert,
on mar tavaly eladta lovat
es nem kapot sokat a dogert.
Elitta az arat, latszik is onon
a lore megtette a hatast
most csak banban ul a kovon
es a fonover parancsol maradast
Zartosztalyra kerult, suvegevel egyutt
acelos jobja remeg bizony
az apoltak orultek, hogy ujra meggyutt
de szamomra bizony ez iszony
On gonoszabb mint gondoltam,
nem kuldok tobb kepet onnek,
ont nezik majd bolondnak
ha seget nyalja a rendornek.


Ui. Csak folhivom szives figyelmet, hogy elinditottam Israel szent foldje fele Don Pittit, aki ont egy ontottvas husdaraloval fogja jobb belatasra birni lovoldozesilleg.:8:


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 10)

Don Pittit én itt szerettel várom,
kap tőlem frissen sertéssültet,
savanyuságot, számos szeszeket,
s kap krumplit is, ha nekiáll és ültet.

Megkérem Önt, a napokban ne várjon,
szokatlanul, heveny munkám akadt,
mit Ön a rendőrnek fizet sebesen ki,
azt megkeresem itt fél nap alatt.

Néhány napig most festek egy lakást,
azután ecsettel rácsot mázolok,
igérték, szereznek még munkát nekem,
ha betartják, egészen rászokok. :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 10)

Menj csak lovag, menekulj sebessen,
haragom elol futni ugy sem tudsz,
minden saroknal ott alok lesben,
ha mondod nyugodt vagy, tudom hogy hazudsz.
Azt mondod dolgozol , ne nevettes gyermek
munka ellen regen oltva vagy,
ha valamit ecsettel festesz,
tudom, hogy csak alcazod magad,
Hiaba bujkalsz, megtalallak lovag,
pallosal rogton fejedet veszem,
ne legyen kifogas , hogy doglott a lovad
mert rogton megall az a rengeteg eszem.
Gyere gyalog, vagy csak hozasd magad
tudom hogy hiztal rendessen
elhiszem ha mondod, hogy kimeled lovad
s kuncogok is, magamban csendessen.
Majd szervezek turat, megkerulunk teged,
bar atugrani konyebb bizony,
a nagy magassagtol, sajnos en felek,
elkap olyankor a teriszony.
Megnyugodtam lovag, jottek a hirek ,
on csak negyven centi magas,
de ket meter szeles, mondjak a kemek,
es vensegere kisse bogaras.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 12)

Tisztelt parbajszokeveny ! Alias Lovag.

Miutan nagytiszteletu elodjet Adolf urat ily szorgalmassan koveti a szobafestoi minosegeben, fefogom jelenteni festeklopasert, mert tudomasomra jutott, hogy sajat ruhazataval on aljas modon felitatta a festekt, othon kicsavarta higitotta es sajat aljas celjaira hasznalta. Szinten tudomasomra jutott , hogy On csapatai elen bevonult palesztiniaba valoszinu valami festeklopas urugyen. Kerem en nem erek ra varni, nalam sorbanalnak a lenyakazasra varo ellenfelek, igy utoljara felsszolitom, hogy amenyiben on holnap delig nem jelenik meg a harcteren talpig gyaszban, kicsi fekete koporsoval a hona alatt , akkor lepisilem a homokvarat, es a lapatot is elkobzom

Tisztelettelet a Turelmetlen Csocsi. / T Cs /


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 13)

Tisztelt Lovag,
őszinte sajnálattal értesültem nb. leveléből, hogy vizeletvisszatartási problémái vannak, melyet háziorvosa nem képes kezelni. Ez a vizeletvisszatartási probléma okozza Önnek a nadrágján az elszineződéseket, mely ellen úgy védekezik, hogy megkisérli másokra is ráfogni a ruházat elszineződését pl. festéklopás indokkal. 
Szeretném felhivni szives figyelmét, hogy csapataimmal nem vonultam be Palesztinába, mert olyan nincs !*** Ellenben Libanonban újra ott vagyunk és ha Sziria sokat ugrál akkor ott is átrendezzük a határokat és ha az USA hadserege sokat töketlenkedik Iraqban, akkor ott és a szomszédjában Iránban is rendet vágunk és Önt hadbiróság elé állitjuk, mert tudomásunk van róla, hogy Ön megerőszakolt egy 16 éves szűz, ötgyermekes arab leánykát és kivégezte a családját, majd távozott, miután leszerelt három vizcsapot is és egy kézigránáttal berobbantotta a környék egyetlen kútját. 
Ön egy alávaló, aki megsértette a hadifoglyokra vonatkozó genfi megállapodásokat.
Szeretném felhivni szives figyerlmét, hogy a levelében hivatkozott Adolf nem volt szobafestő, arra képesitéssel nem rendelkezett. Inkább diktátor volt, mert az könnyebb munka.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 13)

Tiszteletlen Efraim.

En ,Ont egy korhadt hajopadloval fogom inzultalni ha megegyszer azt alitja, hogy en hazudok Amit en allitok az mind van, ha meg sincs akkor teremtek. Szoval ne vitatkozzon mert nehezbuvar bakancsommal megrugom Nem tudom mit fest, es honan volt enyi festekje de enyi ido alatt a feher hazat is atfesthette volna feketere es egyutt tapsolhatna Martin Lutherral. Azt hogy King azt azert nem mondom, mert az en vagyok
Kulomben is maga csak ne diktatorozzon, ugy tudom a diktatorkepzoben is megbukott, es csak szerter felelosi beosztast kapott. Az a 16 eves szuz leanyka az nem is volt tizenhat eves es a legkevesbe sem volt szuz es a faluban oszesen nem volt anyi gyermek es az a kut is csak dogkut volt . Ezert kar onoknek mindenhova bevonulgatni mert elobb utobb megunom es elkezdek belepti dijat szedni , aztan majd nezhet. Hagyja a rohadt pemzlit masra, mert megrugom, hogy menekul a padlasra. Kulomben is a munka hidegverrel ol.

Maradok az on adazkaja


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 13)

Tisztelt Lovag
Pár percre ugrottam haza, hogy megnézzem az új hireket. Most nincs időm arra, hogy Önt agyba-főbe verjem és úgy megrúgjam a lába között, hogy a tojásai felszaladjanak a homlokára, miként a zsiráfnak. 
Most arra sincs időm, hogy a Bibliát kritizáljam, csak magamban káromlom az Úr szent nevét és a számra is hiába veszem. 
A festék elfogyott de már hoztak másikat. Megyek pingálni.
Mindenkit csókoltatok.
Ha a Pixi nevű ápoltat látja, kérem rúgja meg a nevemben, mert kiskorúakat tart a lakásába bezárva, tehát pedofil :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 13)

Tisztelt ugralos Ur.

On csak ne ugraljon mert egy sindarabbal lelassitom. Az on labai a foldbe fognak gyokerezni, es naponta arra viszem setalni a kutyamat, pisiles urugyen. Tudomasomra jutott hogy On az israeli hadsereg megbizasabol, az ujonan epult nagy falat festi feherre , hogy a vakok is lassak. On , felelotlenul az allami festeket herdalva ,tobbszor is folmazolta, hogy hajra fradi, evvel sujosan veszelyezteti az amugy is labilis israeli es palesztin beket. Szegyen . Sajnalattal kozlom, Pixi ur eltunt, ebben is az on keze lehet, ami tisztan latszott is a Pixi urrol keszult utolso rontgenfelveten. 

No csak festegessen , mert sosem lesz ott beke
Udv Csocsi a delceg lovag.


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 13)

Ugyan lovag ! Még, hogy Ön délceg ?
Ön meglapul, ha meglát diszruhámban,
nem délceg Ön, de inkább félszeg,
s úgy bömböl, mint bivalyok a karámban.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 13)

On bibliaval a keziben rohant a szomszed varba
mikor megtudta mikor erkezem
s ha megtalalom , huzom ont nyarsra
nem errdekel hogy menyit vetkezett
szemit kitolm, veret disznokkal etetem,
a bibliat a fejin verem szet,
erre tettem fol az eletem
es vettem egy eles szekercet.


----------



## Sasa (2006 Július 14)

*Szümnek oly kedves lovagok*

Szümnek oly kedves lovagok! - hallgatásotok nagyon rossz hatással van napi életvitelemre, vérnyomásomra, vízháztartásomra, kérlek ezért kiméljetek meg hallgatásotok szomorú perceitől, óráítól ect.
Sasa (egy keresztes (+)) :,,:


----------



## andika (2006 Július 14)

Mi nekünk meg az nem tesz jót,hogy ilyen ritkán jösz.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 15)

Sasa írta:


> Szümnek oly kedves lovagok! - hallgatásotok nagyon rossz hatással van napi életvitelemre, vérnyomásomra, vízháztartásomra, kérlek ezért kiméljetek meg hallgatásotok szomorú perceitől, óráítól ect.
> Sasa (egy keresztes (+)) :,,:


 

Kedves Sasa orulok hogy latlak. Szomoruan kell kozoljem veled hogy Efraim hadur hadat uzent az oszes kornyezo orszagnak amitol a benzinarak ugy megemelkedtek hogy a koszorusig sem tudok gyalog elmenni hogy gyonyoru pallosmat ujraelezzem Egyelore Efit egy tuzes bottal szurkalom de nem hasznal mert ecsettel es a bibliaval a vilag meghoditasara indult. Ha esetleg tankolni mesz , jusson eszedbe aldasos tevekenysege. :twisted: es csak nyugodtan moszerold be a mindenhatonal. Amenyiben az elkovetkezo napokban a benzin ara tovabb emelkedik , ugy eloirasszeruen, huvelyk ujjal kitolom a szemit , kitepem a labat , es mehet ammerre lat.


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 26)

Tisztelt Lovag ! Szemem kerekre tágul,
a csodálattól, hogy Ön még mindig él,
meg voltam győződve arról,
hogy porhüvelyét lengeti a szél,
egy nyárfaágon, ahol az útonállók
és más zsiványok száraz teste leng,
s süket fülük nem hallja majd meg,
ha Feltámadásnak harsonája zeng.
Nem is tudom, miért feledtem,
hogy Önt naponta ütni-rúgni kell,
mert mazovista, az adagját várja,
s ha nem kapja meg, visszafelesel.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 26)

Hiaba emliti nekem Villiont,
o sem kotelen vegezte
ahoz, hogy parbajt vivjon
nyujtson be hozzam kerelmet

:,,:


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 26)

Uram ! Uram ! A ríme szörnyen sántit,
de még sántább lesz, ha verslábon rúgom,
kenderkötéllel megkötöm két bokáját,
s orcával előre, egy kazánba dugom,
hol pirosan pattog a parázs,
s kékes lángnyelvek szökellnek szerte szét,
a jó melegben fázni nem fog,
de teste, lelke szépen összeég,
s haló porát, hogy többé ne zavarjon
cementhabarcsba belekeverem,
börtönt épitek a Hizballának,
a börtönt pedig széjjellövetem.
Ha ezek után Ön még visszatérne
hajamat tépve a rabbihoz futok,
a sokat látott bölcs adjon jó tanácsot,
mert többet tenni magamtól nem tudok.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 26)

Uram on tehetetlen, a nok is allitjak
veluk sem bir, s ez oly szomoru ,
holttestet majd a temetobe szallitjak
s lesz rajta sok hervadt koszoru.
Epithet bortont, s porra lovetheti,
majd ,gyerekes lelke pihenni ter,
tavozo lelket buszken kovetheti,
igy csendesul el a hosi csatater
On az ordoggel cimboral,kegyelmet tolem ker
meghatni kerem engem nem lehet,
az on lelkehez tapad mar anyi ver
ha megolom, imaba foglaljak hosi nevemet.


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 26)

Téved uram, de mennyire, hogy téved !
Nem cimborálok, én vagyok az ördög ,
a Sátánipari Technikumba jártam,
minden hétfőn, szerdán és csütörtök.
Igy Önnek semmi reménye nem lehet,
mert igényt tartok a tetemére,
szurokba forgatom és tollakat
szórok majd a fejére
és így űzöm keresztül a városon,
hogy kacaghasson Önön majd a nép,
majd éhes farkasok közé vetem,
hogy azok tépjék darabokra szét.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 26)

Megint csak hazugsag, megint csak vetek,
On, csak egy nagyon kis ordog lehet,
a pokolban a fo-ustben egek
de ha akarja szoritok onnek is helyet.
Iskolaba nem jart, meg is latszik onon
ily abrazattal az nem is csoda
en azt hiszem , csak siman szugyon lovom
nem lesz On tobbet az isten ostora


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 26)

Rólam lepattan minden golyó,
felesleges, hogy újra töltsön,
javaslom, hogy golyó helyett
inkább csak pálinkára költsön,
s azt nekem gyorsan küldje el,
hogy Önnel elnézőbb legyek,
hogy ne tapasszam fel a falra,
mint légypapirra ragasztott legyet.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 27)

Almodozzon csak orult lovag
palinkat onnek nem adhatok
ne keregessen ,menjen csak tova,
ha kiszolgalom ont, birsagot kaphatok.
Ha jozan volna, nem mondana ilyet,
s gorbe labain allni is tudna tan,
ahogy elnezem jarasa kileng,
s on hanyta ossze az egesz Tabant.
Eladta lelket egy uveg szeszert,
nem kapott erte tul sokat.
a pitralon marta gyomrat, s ezert,
nem jozanul irta a fenti sorokat.
Hol van mar a harci vagya
on csak vaktaba fenyeget
zartosztalyon van az on agya,
s kacsajaval vigan enyeleg.


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 27)

Ön volt az aki Tabánban járt,
és mindent össze-vissza hányt,
hiába volt a szó, a szép,
mint a borsó a falrahányt.
Ön az, ki arcszeszet vedelt,
mert valódi szeszre sohse telt,
és kutyakölnit is ivott,
amikor jöttek rossz napok.
A lábam formás, izmos, erős
Önnek az agytekervénye a görbe. :evil:
Csak a szájával ekkora hős,
de belököm Önt majd a körbe,
ahol lidércek, gonosz manók
s gyanús árnyak lejtik a táncot,
akasztott páriák, volt boszorkányok
csörgetik karjukon a láncot,
s Ön ott közöttük reszketni fog,
pedig ők mind tőlem remegnek.
Javaslom együgyü meséit,
mondja egy óvodás gyereknek.


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 28)

Mily borzalom, mily szégyen és gyalázat,
Csöcsi lovag nem vállalta a harcot,
panaszos hangom felveri a házat,
s vetek ki rá, kemény, szigorú sarcot.

:evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 28)

Ugyan mar lovag ne legyen gyerekes
a hoguta miatt beszel oly sokat
vigyazzon magara , mert egyet beverek
s ilyedtebe megdugja a kobor lovat

Maga csak csatazzon en orvoshoz jarok ***
van nekem onnelkul is ,elg bajom.
ha sokat bactat a szajara vagok
egy szomoru , esos oszi hajnalon.


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 28)

Kedves Lovag, szomorú szivvel hallom,
hogy párbaj során megbetegedett,***
a Kóbor Lovagok Szaxervezete
kiutal talán egy fürdőjegyet,

a Pokolba, a jó meleg szurokba,
mi izületét átheviti szépen.
A spájzba teszem kardom és lovam,
mig Ön táppénzen henyél. Eképpen

semmi dolgom. Ha elmúlik baja
kérem jelentkezzen, hogy lefejezhessem,
mert nem tűrheti a lovagi szakma,
hogy a munkámban bármi hiba essen.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 28)

On csak ne pihenjen tanuljon szaporan
lengesse kardjat, figyeljen oda
ha van egy kis ideje tanulja a korant
hogy mire megjovok ne legyen ostoba.


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 28)

Ma reggel már felkeltem Korán,
és leborultam Allahom előtt,
időben, hogy el ne találjon,
amit a Hizballa idelőtt.

De semmi baj. Én készen állok,
s ha Ön megjön, miszlikbe apritom,
maradék fogát a sárgát,
acélkesztyűmmel a torkán letolom.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 28)

Kiskegyed csak ne nyomkodjon semmit 
ereje fogytan , hisz jarni sem bir
a hizballa raketeja usse ki a szemit
s varjak hordjak majd onrol a hirt.


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 28)

Hohó ! Ön egy csaló, ki szimulál,
harcolni tud, de gyáván meglapul,
párbaj helyett kezelésekre jár,
s ha jól megverem, semmit nem tanul.

Hohó ! Tehát Ön mindig újra kezdi,
álságos módon Ön hátulról támad,
lesből tüzel, de ezért fejét veszti,
no várjon csak ! Hozom a paripámat.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 28)

Na figyu Efi, en nem tuzelek
olyat csak a kutyam szokott
tetteimert hoskent felelek
csak te vagy olyan mint egy kokott

Mindig sirsz ha nyeresre allok
parbajhoshoz nem melto ez
egy hajopadlot majd hozzad vagok
s a sipakolastol majd jol berekedsz


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 28)

Nyúlon nem láttam soha ordót,
s Ön azt mondja, hogy hős ! Csak nevetek,
a személyzetem cipekedve hordja,
a zsebkendőt, törölni könnyemet.

Ön örök vesztes, ezt rég megbeszéltük,
nincs olyan soha, hogy nyerésre áll,
a hajópadlót is régen eladta,
nem is értem, hogy miért kiabál.

Nyápic kezével nem tud már emelni,
csak a hangját, ha pálinkáért bömböl,
két hétig gipsz van a kezén,
ha részegen az ajtaján dörömböl.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 28)

Csak kacarasszon, mint a tobbi
zartosztajon ez nem ritka eset
zoknijat a kulcslukba tomi
mert multkor a nover belesett

Kapott is beontest es nyugtatot is nyomban
latogatot e heten mar nem fogad
ha lovamat meglatja szerelemre lobban
s kajan vigyorral nagyokat bologat

Eszelos tekintet, s remego kezek
tetova mozdulat, orult kacaj
ma viccbol a foorvos en leszek
s lesz onnek hatalmas jaj.


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 28)

Mily szörnyű Önnél ez a kényszerképzet,
látom, hogy a sok gyógyszer nem segít,
tán hideg vizes fürdő, sok-sok jéggel
megnyugtatja az Ön idegeit.

Már hozzák is Önnek az új ruháját,
a két újját majd hátul megkötik,
meghajtják Önt kilencven fokban,
s két farpofája között belökik

a nagy fekete slágot, hogy kimossák,
gyomrából a szeszt amit ivott,
s mert csúnyán beszélt velem, azért
az eljárás lett ilyen forditott.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 30)

Ugyan mar kerlek, bolond beszed
nyugtatod vedd csak be szepen
ha nem nyugszol kitepem a vesed
es vissza kezbol vaglak majd kepen

Ejfelkor, a sokkoloban varlak , 
hova a bagoly is csak huhogni jar
egy pajszerral nyakon vaglak
hogy nemtudod tel van e vagy nyar


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 30)

Éjfélkor pontban ott leszek,
kérem Lovag ne késsen,
mert egy rozsdás ácskapoccsal
a veséjét levésem.

A pajszerjától rég nem tartok én,
hisz jól tudom, már megette a rozsda,
nincs Önnek kardja, kése sem,
azért lepi a képét a borosta.

A sokkolóban régen nincs bagoly,
hisz múlt vasárnap pörköltnek megette,
de előbb ellopta tojásait,
s a galuskának tésztájába tette.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 30)

Ne kessen el, Uram nem varok soka
turelmem veges ,mint az on elete
ha nem lesz ott idore, rugom majd bokan,
s van egy koporsom, mely az on merete.
Valba kicsit szuk lesz, de majd szabok onon,
kardommal apritom s pajszerral verem,
Ha ez sem hasznal, majd siman lelovom
s halotti toran nagyokat eszem
Baglyomat sajnalom, de jo volt a husa
valoban megettem,de szukseg torvenyt bont.
A zartosztalynak gyenge a kosztja
mert a Lavoros mindent bonbonra kolt.


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 30)

Most elismerte végre, hogy megette,
előbb a macskát s most már a bagolyt,
Ön bélpoklos, igy történt, hogy a Raktár
minden szesze az Ön torkán lefolyt.

A köznép érdeke is megkivánja,
hogy ne legyen Önnek többé kegyelem,
ha meglátom a torkát megszoritom,
s buzigányommal jól fejbe verem,

s a vért ami a fejsebéből árad
véreshurkámba belekeverem,
a bagolyért ily módon bosszút állok,
az Ön vérét hurkában megeszem.

Ami marad még a porhüvelyéből,
azt falják csak fel a csahos ebek,
gusztán felapritom s minden cafatot
a szorgos őrlőfogak közé vetek.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 1)

Elismertem persze , nem vagyok hazug
sajnalom oket de nem tehettem mast
be kell, hogy lassa az esseg nagy ur
de nem turom tovabb az agymosast

Nincs is buziganya, erkolcsei sincsenek
a bagolyert, on bosszut ne aljon
ont faljak fol majd a csahos ebek
s nem turom hogy segelyert kialtson


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 1)

Ha Ön éhes, rágja a körmét,
de bagolyra többé ne emeljen kezet,
mert a bagolynak kuvik a rokona,
mely sírja fölött zeng majd éneket,

s kuvik lesz az, mely sejtelmes órán
éjfél után halált énekel,
s Ön tudni fogja, hogy eljött az óra,
amikor Önnek végleg menni kell..

Csatolás megtekintése 16981


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 4)

Szevasztok!

Mint új fiú és mit Efike hűséges fegyverhordozója,teljes mell szélességgel és sörhas kidüllesztéssel állok mellette és előtte meg mögötte,szinte mindenütt.
Ugyanakkor javaslom felvenni a fegyverek listájára Kinizsi Paja malomkövét is.

Na,indításnak tán ennyi.Óriásiak vagytok,de tényleg!!!!


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 4)

Őőőőőrület,de naaaagyon jóóó


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 4)

pitti írta:


> A valosag nem serto hanem kegyetlen.:..:


:34:erre iszunk egyet


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 8)

Efike írta:


> Ha Ön éhes, rágja a körmét,
> de bagolyra többé ne emeljen kezet,
> mert a bagolynak kuvik a rokona,
> mely sírja fölött zeng majd éneket,
> ...


 

Tiszteletlen Efraim Urnak
Bagolyvar.

Az on biologiai es urologiai ismeretei hianyosak, kerem potolni, mert felelni fog. Az on szakacsovics ismeroset elfogadom mint az on vereskezu ver es parbajsegedjet habar egy olmozott nehezbuvar kesztuvel ot is inzultalni fogom ha a piritost meg egyszer langszoroval kesziti , es az On sztrapacsat nem keveri vimmel mert az jot tesz a fogaknak. On most tuleroben van, mert hu szolgam Pittievics orgrof magan es hazon kivul van es merges. Ont es a parbajt szivessen folfugesztenem, Ont kulonossen, igy vegre lengotekenek hasznalhato volna. Eleteben eloszor hasznos tagjava valna zilalt es rohano tarsadalmunknak ami on elol rohan. Lasuljon le mert masok is megrugjak.
Minden tisztelet nelkul, maradok az On hu ellensege
Csocsi a fenseges.8)


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 8)

Ha Ön búcsúlevélnek szánta levelét,
ez egyszer helyesen cselekedett,
ma vásároltam jó Kinizsi Páltól,
egy megkopott, de nagy malomkövet.

Előbb megkongatom a koponyáját
petrencésrúddal, hogy kongjon egy nagyot,
s mig elzuhan a selymes pázsiton,
a nagy követ a mellkasán hagyom,

karját s lábát, miként kuruc időkben
kétágú villával a földhöz szegezem,
s ahogy a testét mohón hangyák falják
egy kerti székből vigan figyelem.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 9)

Termeszetes, hogy bucsulevelnek szantam,
hat mit kepzelt on dicso lovag, 
Bucsuzom ontol, miutan kardelre hanytam
s elvitte tetemet a halotas fogat
A koponyam, nem kong, s a rudat on nehezli,
kocos,tepedt hajat fujja a szel
a verest ,mit tolem kap, a nep kevesli
remelem nem lesz belolle felkeles
Mit ert On a kuruc idokhoz
pelenkas harcos, a kosza lovag
megint nem aludt, a nyugtato keves
s az egre emelem oszinte arcomat.
Mond Uram miert szenvedek en
miert kell orultekkel csataznom
ha talakozunk egyszer az ut kozepen
siman kinyirom baratom.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 9)

Őszinte arc ? :shock: Minő gyalázat,
szeme sem rebben, a pir sem lepi,
a horkolása felveri a házat,
s orcáját a borosta lepi.
Csatolás megtekintése 19011
Mily förtelem ! Ön kóbor lovag,
semmilye sincs már, mindent eladott,
a kardot, a pajzsot a lovat,
s mit értük kapott, mindent elivott.
A poharat sem birja már emelni,
ha szeszre gondol, mindene remeg,
nem is értem, miért akarna élni,
csak megváltás, ha feje megremeg
s üveges szemmel néz a nagy kuvikra,
mi korhadt tölgyfán Önnek énekel
mig a szemében kihúny a régi szikra
s Charon ladikján végre útrakel.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 9)

Latom uram, szepseges orcamat csodalja
nemes vonasaim , a gyenged szemek
ha megrugom ont az lesz a vilag csodaja
mint fajdalomtol a fuben hempereg
s nem vegzek onnel hagyom szenvedni meg,
had lassa a vilag mily gyenge on,
egy esos hajnalban a varos foteren
a templom toronybol siman lelokom
Regen lovag volt, bar akkor is ronda
on soha semmiert nem fizetett
eleteben soha nem volt semmi dolga
tudtommal on palinkat is vizezett
Bune nagy, de megbocsjtok onnek
szivem gyenged, arcelem nemes
megrugom hogy csontjai tornek
konyorogni fog nekem , hogy temess


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 11)

Uram, Ön ronda szerfölött,
mikor a szépséget osztogatták,
Ön gyáván mexökött,
pedig hallottam, szólogatták
de Ön csavargott akkor is,
és csavargott az iskolában,
s az óvodában is,
mint kis pisis.
Ha hallom átkait, szemem se rebben
Ön már csak árnyék, hajdanvolt erő,
ha külső csüddel rúgom Önt majd seggen,
úgy elszalad, hogy soha nem jön elő.
Mily templomtörnyot emleget itt kérem,
ha a pap látja, megdobálja Önt,
ha csak meglátják Önt a templomtéren,
a harangozó Önre küblit önt.
Mert jól tudják, ki volt ki fosztogatta
a templomból a fényes kelyheket,
s rajzszöget szórt a rég kiült padokra,
hol öreg banyák foglalnak helyet.
A szép az én vagyok, az efi az unit,
mikor Ön született, átkozták szülei
a véletlenül kilyukadt gumit,
foga sem volt, s elálltak fülei.
Foga se lesz, mert apránként töröm
ki mindet, lassan csak hogy fájjon,
s gyönyörű orcámon ragyog az öröm
s hagyom, hogy kinjában kiabáljon.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 11)

Legy atkozott , te berozsdalt lovag
boszen razhatod mocskos okleid
mar a vagohid sem ad alad lovat
s,senki nem ontja utanad konyeit.
Atkozodj csak ,mast ugy sem tudsz
erod elszalt, mindenki tudja mar
a csatahoz nincs benned semmi szusz
s,csak alsz bamban mint egy szamar.
A templomi kehely tenyleg eltunt,
mert oda on csak lopni jar
ez az apat urnak is feltunt
rajta kapnak egyszer te jomadar


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 11)

Harsányan kacagok az átkain,
ez az mit Ön tud, semmi mást
Ön már kikészült, nulla csak,
s nem tud játszani, papás-mamást.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 11)

Papas mamast, hova sulyed lovag
gyermeki almok , csedes estek
aludjon nyugodtan, vagy huzason fogat
tegnap ejjel is rendorok kerestek
Az apat ur nagyon merges
a legszebb kelyhet lopta el
az on erkolcse szerinte ferges
s a zsaruknal ezert dobta ont fel


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 11)

Felháborit, az amit Ön cseveg,
az erkölcsömre nagyon kényes vagyok,
ha Ön mégegyszer rémhireket terjeszt,
kukoricával várja a sarok,
s kiosztok Önnek némi élvezettel,
vagy kétszáz körmöst, vonalzóm már suhog,
majd addig püfölöm Önt egy vizes náddal,
mig szája sarján a vér nem bugyog.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 11)

Bugyog, bugyog, mar megint felesel
az orrat On fent hordja nagyon
szavaival on siman lekezel
ezert verem Ont agyon


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 11)

Tudom szeretne, de kezét levágom,
aztán a lábát, hogy el ne fusson,
hogy a párbajból, mig szeletelem,
némi öröm nekem is jusson.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 11)

Mar megint nevettet
majam hizik de nagyon
eloszor kitolom szemedet
s csak utana verlek agyon.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 11)

Ön kartalan, lábatlan és eszetlen,
és van néhány dolog, mi még hibázik,
ha sokat cukkol, elfogy a türelmem
és még éjfélig keményen ráfázik.
Már írtam az elháritásnak,
a New Scotland Yard volt a levélen
hogy Viagra Falloszban egy vén terrorista
nem várja őket. Nos elkapják remélem,
s bedugják vastag rács mögé
s én végre jókat alhatok,
nem kell figyelnem, hogy merre jár,
kitől, mikor, miért és mennyit lop.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 18)

O dicstelen lovag, ki parbajtol menekulsz,
a felkelo nap sugaratol is riadsz,
mint arva roma, az ut szelen hegedulsz,
s par sekelert ,hetekig vigadsz.
Vagyonod elittad, teved is elhagyott,
szegeny para , szenvedett sokat,
hazad futetlen, a viz is megfagyott,
s tuzelot mar senki sem hozat.
Zulott keped, borosta fedi,
pancelod rozsdas ,kardod torott,
lelked melyet a penesz eszi
es senki nem erti miert vagy ily lokott.
Miert kotottel belem ,hiba volt lathatod
egy nemes lovaggal kerultel szembe
Megkegyelmezni neked sajnos nem tudok
s ily marhasag nem is jut eszembe
Reszkess tehat , idod reg lejart
halalod gyors lesz es oly kegyetlen
eleted orajan az ido megalt
s sirod melett alok majd fedetlen .
Fejet nem hajtok de a sapkam leveszem
enyi tiszteletet azert neked is adok
ha szellemed feltamad az eskut leteszem
hogy az elso percekben idegbajt kapok
Utana mit kapsz ne akard tudni
ideges ember,es gonosz is vagyok
Nem tudsz te oly gyorsan futni
amilyen pontossan kesemmel dobok.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 18)

Hah mily szavak ! Bértollnok írta őket ?
Hisz Ön beszélni sem tud, csak dadog,
ha néha meglát, a torkában ver a szive,
s sárgult gatyával félreoldalog.
Délceg váram tornya kiáll a szélnek,
benne írnokom jegyzi tetteim,
ő fogja írni, hogy hogy végeztem Önnel,
s miként táncoltam holt darabjain,
miként rugdostam be a sírüregbe
egy csonk kezet, fül nélküli fejet,
a máját is, mely alkoholtól bűzlött,
és nem hajtottam Ön után fejet.
Lovam patája kaparja be a sírját,
sirásó nem jön, mert annak is tartozik,
nem szól harangszó, s semmi papi búcsú,
mert örömében mindkettő iszik.
A harangozó s a pap egymást ölelve
óbégatnak a kocsma udvarán,
torkuk bőven nyelheti a nedűt,
bőséges volt tőlem az adomány.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 19)

Hitvany potvor, te bertolnokot irtal?
Kepeden a bor iszonyu vastag,
az elmult napokban a parbajert sirtal,
most rettegsz, mert hirtelen megkaptad.
Ne reszkess, nem segit az rajtad
kegyelem nincs, a palca kette tort
kiasott sirodnal kobor eb kajtat
s pisiles utan, fut nehany kort.
Delceg varad , rusnya tornya
mely nekem oly soka dacolt,
nem lesz ott tobbet tivornya,
hol lelked oly soka lebecolt.
Porig rombolom , behintem soval
ko, kovon ,tobbet nem marad,
szolgaim hirdetik ekes szoval
ime a hely, honan On elszaladt


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 19)

Uram ! Nem pálca, inkább dorong
lesz amit széttörök a hátán,
jobb is, ha önként kardjába dől,
mint elfutna, amint szokott, oly gyáván.
Lebontatom a piramist Gizában,
s az Ön sírján majd újra épitem,
hogy feltámadás, ha megszólal a nagy kürt,
az Ön részére soha ne legyen.
Sírja aljára éhes nyűveket,
szórnak majd gondos kezek,
s mig szét nem hordják húscafatjait,
én éberen vigyázva ott leszek.
A csontjait ott helyben megdarálom,
betonba öntöm, vigan keverem,
az Úrnak angyalát, ha mégis válogatja
feltámadáskor, azt szörnyen megverem.
A radirpókkal szövetséget kötöttem,
mindenhonnan kitörli a nevét,
hurrikánnal pucolom el a várát,
hogy kődarab se jelezze helyét.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 19)

Ugy erzem, On roszindulatu es gonosz,
okot nem adtam, onnek erre,
most rendeltem onnek, egy nagy dobozt,
abba teszem bele , osszeverve.
Epithet piramist, amit csak akar,
folossen vesztegeti erejet, 
a feltamadasnal, majd csak kapar,
ha nem fol , akkor lefele.
Ott leszek en is, hiaba szokik,
pallosommal ott is ort allok en,
szolgaim a tigrisek koze lokik,
s kirantom a belit a koldoken.
Nyakadra tekerem, belen fogsz logni,
keselyuk zabaljak romlott majadat,
az isteni itelet fog hozzad szolni,
s hatadon torom el a kardodat.
Kitepett kezekkel, es torott labbal,
messzire lovag, ugy sem jutsz,
sivatagi homokot eszel a szaddal,
ertelmessen szolni, ugy sem tudsz.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 19)

Az Ön sorsa most megpecsételtetett,
romlott húsával etetek ebet,
a csontjait ausztrál vadkutyák 
szopogathatják majd egy héten át.
Önből csupán az alkohol beszél,
bolond lyukból bolondan fúj a szél,
rongyokba csavarom, mint egy múmiát,
és nem kap soha tobbé már piát.
Holtak honában lesz Önnek hona,
mert velem kikezdett. Óh, mily ostoba,
ahová küldöm, nincsen visszaút,
dögöknek ásott, feneketlen a kút.
Az Ön halála oly biztos, mint az Írás,
nem segit Önön többé már semmi sírás,
özvegy és árva nem hatja lelkemet,
mely akkor boldog amikor temet.
Hasztalan teste, mely csak bajt csiholt,
megnyugszik végre, javára lesz, ha holt.
Nem érdekel majd semmilyen lidércet,
hogy hajdan volt lovag, és talán délceg,
s nem érdekel majd semmilyen manót,
hogy életében ki volt, ha volt, s mi volt.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 19)

Maga csak ne pecseteljen hisz vaksi szemevel semit sem lat,
ha unatkozik kotozkodjon massal, vagy olvassa csendben a bibliat
Ausztral vadkutyak , on hord ossze hetet havat,
ha mergemben megrugom ont,rogvest vilagga szalad
Csokonyossen visszajar , tan kevesli a verest
az on kepen a bor, oly vastag, hogy meg all a jozan esz
Rinocerosz, sot az elefant sirva irigyli magat
on megszegyeniti az arabokat, es felduhiti az Etat.
Joindulatommal on megint csak ,oly rutul visszaelt,
nem hivtam rendort onre, amikor megtudtam, on metelt.
Onnek eselye sincs, hogy e parbajt,ferul nyerje meg,
ha sokat kotozkodik velem hat oda lesz a jobb keze.
Mint Vazulnak, az on fulebe is, forro olmot ontetek
nyakara, ha visitozik, egy jo nagy csomot kottettek.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 19)

Már forralom az ólmot az Ön szőrös fülének,
hogy ne hallja meg, ha zeng a győzelmi ének,
a teteme fölött ugrálok vascipőben.
s megszurkálom a testét is pikákkal bőven,
mi több, spanyolhonból rendeltem vad bikát,
és fújtat már a beste, rúgja az oldalát
a jó erős karámnak, a két szarva éles
holnap Önre uszitom, a belétől lesz véres,
szarvára kapja Önt, s nekiront a palánknak,
majd megtiporja jól, akkor már kiabálhat,
de hívtam én kuruzslót a sámánt és a felcsert,
hogy szenvedjen tovább, ennyit tőlem még elnyert
az átkai miatt, mit rámfröcskölt a szája,
most vérével folyik a rút homokba nyála,
bika tapodja kéjjel a maradék fogát,
s a nép üvölt mámorban. Vivát, vivát, vivát !


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 19)

Hah, te kis biologus, ki bikat a tehennel kevered
egy orat rangattad a tokit, hogy adjon tejet.
Persze, hogy pruszkolt , patajaval kapalt
az otodik menet utan kejessen harapdalt
Most futhatsz elolle jo lesz ha teszed
kulomben bikatol lesz tekozlo gyeremeked,
Te leszel a mami, mily gyonyoru par
egy bikaval az oldaladon , rad sok orom var.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 19)

Mikor Ön tehenész volt
elkövetett sok hibát,
nem a tehenet fejte
meg, hanem a bikát.
A bika azóta is
Önt szibvől utálja,
az Ön nevét hallva
a földet kapálja,
mert Ön erőszakkal 
telefejt egy vedret
a védetlen bika
kinjában fetrengett.
Forgatta a farkát
forgatta a szemét
de Ön csak rángatta
lába közt a szervét.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 20)

Draga Efi lovag, az Isten szerelmere
ha ehes vagy, inkabb adok penzt kenyerre
Az utonalas mar nem neked valo
hiaba vigyorog labad kozt, a fa-lo.
Az osztaly bezart, s az orvos hazament
a bekesseg kedvert,vedd be a gyogyszered
Beontest sokkolast ma varhatod hiaba
hetekre bezarlak a gumi szobaba
:4:


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 20)

Kedves Csöcsi lovag
az Isten megáldja !
ne botladozzon itt,
feküdjön az ágyba.
Nincs Önnek ereje
már járni sem bir,
minek párbajozgat ?
Várja már a sír.
Kár lett volna pénzét
költeni pirulákra,
ezért költötte el
mindet a piára. 
Figyeljen csak Önre
a sárga nyavaja,
ha Ön félrebeszél,
az Önnek a baja.


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Augusztus 22)

*Nahát!*

Békíteni jövék,
szabad ilyet tenni?
Két szép száll
embernek,
így egymásnak esni?
Efi lovag s Csöcsi,
- Milyen nevek ezek? –
Fehér kesztyűt kéne
egymás elé dobni.
Hol van itt a férfi,
de hun az igazság?
Ki kell menni ezért,
ahun aztot osszák.
Megvívni csatában,
elévenni puskát
- ha az van még nekik –
Férfias módon,
tudnak véle bánni?


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 22)

Kedves jó vezarka,
nem lesz köztünk béke,
ez a háborúsdi
a barátság éke.
Ütjük verjük egymást,
ahogyan csak érjük,
Csöcsi zokogása
felhallik az égig,
de nem segit rajta
meghasad a melle,
damaszkuszi pengém
vidáman peng benne.


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Augusztus 22)

Pedig Csöcsi oly szép,
Meghasad a szívem,
Ahogy ütöd – vered,
Fáj bele a lelkem.
Szép kerek a feje,
És hozzá szakálla,
A jó isten áldja,
Hajnalhasadtában!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 22)

Feher kesztyumbe patkot teszek
fogaidra vigyazz nagyon
ha piszkalsz, hat megveszek
s e kesztyuvel verlek agyon.
Csocsi, az persze hogy szep
parjat ritkitja , az aszony zokog
fejin gloria, es menyei feny,
ki nem ismeri, azt hiszi morog
Szelid, es galamb lelku.
Rola mintaztak a jot
parbajban legyozhetetlen
lovag o, mindig is az volt


:4:


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 22)

Valaha azt tanultam,tisztelt lovag úr,
hogy az öndicséret büdös,
de ez a magatartás
Önnél már ösztönös.
Szomorú lettem, hogy Ön alól
ismét csak kidöglött a ló
igy lehet, hogy ingyen jutott
a kesztyűjébe a patkó,
de amilyen rossz minőség
biztos, hogy a rozsda megeszi,
mire azt a kopott patkót,
a kesztyűjébe teszi,
a rozsda pedig majd kihull
az ósdi kesztyű száz lyukán,
s mig Ön csodálja, jól fejbevágom
és meredezhet rám kukán. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 22)

Uram, en magam csak onhoz viszonyitom
nem pediglen a nepet kulsommel iszonyitom,
A beka szep ezt on istudja mar
tanuja ennek heted s het hatar. 
Ez nem ondicseret, uram ez a nep szava 
holnapra kepem kozli a nepszava.
A cimlapon ott lesz a Sarkanyolo Szent Gyorgy
s ha csatazni akat fusson elotte egy kort.
Melegitsen, mert magamert jot nem allok,
az On csufsagat latva , nagyokat kialtok.
O rettenet, o borzalom , szememet vakarom
de akkor is gyozok ha kozben seggemet vakarom. 

:4:


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 23)

Uram, ezzel végetért nálam a türelem,
jöjjön a ringbe és szörnyen megverem,
Sárkányölő Szent György szobrát földig rontom,
beton alapzatát csákánnyal lebontom.
Ráadásul küldök egy fekete gólyát
azt szeretném látni, hogy állja a csókját,
mert a gólyamadár a békát szereti,
és, hogy meg ne fázzon, a gyomrába teszi.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 23)

A hos lovagkor rozsaszin hajnalan,
amikor on almodva ebredett,
arcot nem mosott, fogat sem talan,
s a varosba indult, hogy kereget.
Kis csakojaval, naponta elindul,
az ut poraban csendessen lepeget,
neha felutrol visszafordul,
karomkodik, hogy az Isten verje meg.
Ma megint nem lesz szerencsem ,
a nep alamizsnat, csak keveset ad,
kiurult a dohanyos szelencem,
s reveteg keze a szebeben matat.
Nem talal semmit, hisz nincs mit keresni
kardjat, panceljat, elitta reg,
a nok elhagytak , nincs kit szeretni,
s On is erzi, nincs messze a veg.
Ha vegeznek Onnel, az megvaltas volna,
de en olyat ,meg onnek sem teszek
Szevedjen, var Onre az elet pokla,
s En Onon csak derulten nevetek.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 23)

Tükörbe nézett, hogy így fújja a nótát ?
én koldus lovag vagyok, Ön lovagok koldusa
száraz kenyeret rág, fogatlan ínye
s a gerincéhez tapad a hasa.
A múlt héten vetettem egy petákot,
mert láttam éhes, és nekem van szivem,
de holnap inkább a tömlöcbe zárom
és ott tartom majd kenyéren és vizen.
Csupán azért, mert rontja a városképet,
és erőszakos, amikor kéreget,
amit mégis kap, azt rögvest elissza,
mert mindig szeszt vesz, sohse kenyeret.
Szégyen gyalázat, hogy milyen mélyre süllyedt,
nemes lovagnak így élni nem való,
dőljön kardjába, amig nem késő,
vagy rúgja meg, egy megvadult faló.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 23)

Megvadult loval ne fenyegess
tegnap loptad tudom bizony,
hogy egy lovag hogy sulyed ily melyre
nem tudom de ez egy iszony
Te koldus vagy, ki utszelen poroszkalsz
alamizsnaert bukfencet vetsz,
s ha valaki feled dob egy dollart.
a porban ,az oromtol fetrengsz.
Sovany vagyok, csak 120 kilo,
mert tolem is mindent elviszel,
en joszivvel adom, igen bizony,
mert lelkem nemes s te csak feleselsz.
Eljon erted a Karsai Istene ,
magahoz szolit a menyei hang
majd visszalok, magadra hagyva ,
s megkondul boszen a veszharang.
Menekul mindenki fut majd elolled 
helyed a pokolban a konderban lesz
senki nem hall majd tobbet felolled
efelol nyugodt, sot biztos lehetsz.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 24)

Tegnap panaszkodott egy sánta ördög,
hogy vinné Önt, de túl nagy a teher,
120 kiló még élve is sok,
de mereven egy ördögöt is lever.
Ekként született meg az ötlet,
hogy kettévágom, s ezzel jót teszek,
az ördögök cipelhetik a zsákmányt
és én is vetélytárstalan leszek.
A nagy nagy üstben rotyog a szurok,
hol főzni fogják rusnya tetemét,
az iskolás kisördögök
hurkapálcára döfik a szemét,
s ha a kezét az üst szélére tenné
petrencésrúddal ütnek rá nagyot,
fülébe forró ólmot öntenek,
s a tojásaiból vernek nagy habot.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 27)

Uram a piaci legy, onhoz kepest etikettet tanit
az on szemtelensege nem ismer hatart,
ha tovabb folytatja kitolom a szemit
s az On holtesteert jon majd a batar.
Fekete koporso, szemfedo nelkul, 
hogy zuledt arcat lassa a nep
hala utan minden megszepul
s en elveszem az on ozvegyet.
Naponta megverem, mintha ont vernem
fogait fogoval egyenkent kiszedem
ez nagyobb kej mintha magameva tennem
s igy nem kell a hitvesi agyban szenvednem.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 27)

Mi zümmög itt, talán egy szúnyog,
szemtelen, hangos, néha csíp,
rácsapok majd egy légycsapóval,
vagy szétrúgom a kics pöcsit.
Hogyan lehet ily műveletlen ?
koporsóba el nem temetnek,
ha egyszer eljön majd az óra,
gyolcs ruhákba betekernek,
és úgy adnak át az anyaföldnek,
fölöttem rabbi mond imát,
de addig még sok idő van
és elvágom az Ön inát,
hogy ne szálljon a bátorsága oda
és, hogy még el se fusson.
Üthessem pépesre Önt,
mert nekem ez a jussom.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 27)

On folott senki nem mond imat
a nep mamorban hempereg
en ingyen osztom koztuk a piat
s lehet , hogy a rabit is megverem
Nem helyezzuk sirba mert szenyezi a foldet
hitvany leke a pokolba szall,
ott tor majd sokaig kovet
mig az on teste is porra vall.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 27)

Ön lovag potenciálisan halott,
mondtam, hogy fusson,
de mégsem hallgatott
a jó tanácsra, pedig, holott
tudhatta volna, hogy szavam igaz
az Ön élete petákot sem ér,
a sebe csip majd, mint az aranyér
s Ön meglakol, mert sötét, gyáva, gaz.
Ha közelembe ér, elmetszem nyakát,
úgy, hogy a halál, csak éppen érje el,
a halálhörgése roppant érdekel
míg lábam könyörögve fogja át.


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Augusztus 27)

*Ember tragédiája: Madách*



csocsike írta:


> On folott senki nem mond imat
> a nep mamorban hempereg
> en ingyen osztom koztuk a piat
> s lehet , hogy a rabit is megverem
> ...



*ÁDÁM*
_Önszégyenét meg nem bocsátja a nép._


----------



## Verzarka (2006 Augusztus 27)

*Ember tragédiája: Madách*



Efike írta:


> Ön lovag potenciálisan halott,
> mondtam, hogy fusson,
> de mégsem hallgatott
> a jó tanácsra, pedig, holott
> ...



*ÁDÁM*
Ki szúnyog ellen oly fegyvert ragad,Mit medve ellen vinni hősiség,_
Bolond._


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 28)

Megmondom oszinten, on klinikai eset
a zartosztaly lelkessen varja ont
valoszinu, a fejire egy tegla esett
s az ilyesmi, mindenkit ledont.
Irt ossze oly sok szadista otletet
artatlan lovagot bantott meg
nyakara, vigan teszem a kotelet
s a samlirol kacagva rugom le.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 29)

Csak rúgna, kedves jó lovag,
de előbb én rúgom odébb,
miután a lábait alabárddal,
hasogattam föl az elébb,
s teste torzója kap egy deszkát
a deszka négy kereket,
mert van szivem. E járgányával
a kocsmába mindig elmehet,
állott sörért mesélni részegeknek
sosemvolt szép kalandjait.
Csak megszokásból fizetnek Önnek,
mert amúgy szavát sem hiszik.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 30)

Jut is az eszembe,
Ön csupán egy béka,
mocsári hüllőknek
ronda ivadéka.
Azt tartja magáról,
hogy Ön moderátor,
de a gólyát látva
már nem olyan bátor.
Egy nagy cuppanással
ugrik be a sásba,
hogy zöldben, zöld testét
a gólya meg ne lássa.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 30)

Ont megrugom serenyen
a bekanak eros a laba
huzodjon meg szerenyen
mert kuldom ovodaba


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 30)

Pont itt a baj kedves Lovag,
Ön az óvodát is kerülte,
helyette a kocsmában aludt,
a söntéspultra dülve.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 30)

Hat persze , hogy ott aludtam 
de mi koze onnek ehez
en az elet sulijaban tanultam
ezert onre emelek kezet.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 30)

Persze, hogy van hozzá közöm,
küldtem Önnek, egy szabálykönyvet,
leöntötte málnaszörppel
és éjszakákat fölötte görnyedt,
de elolvasni mégsem tudta
az ősi lovagi irást,
iderohant, s váram tövében
rendezett sirást, rivást.
Gyalázat ! Hogy is lehet
egy zöld béka lovag?
Hogyan képes egy kecskebéka
nyergelni egy lovat?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 30)

A Beka merges, es megrugja ont
torkanak ugrik es harap is
tegnap megint nem koszont
s hianyzott onrol a kalap is.
Neveletlen lovag iskolaba vele
matekot, fizikat ,illemet tanul,
a tornaoran kilog a bele
s on sem birja ezt jozanul
Malnaszorpot iszik a szaja szele ragad
partedlijan sokszinu folt
a sztrapacskatol duplajara dagad
s koszonetet sosem mond
Neveletlen lovag temetobe vele
az elettol on nem tanult
s ha mar megutotte az elet szele
remelem ettol megvakult. 
Megutom en is repulni fog sokat
pufan is rendessen ahogy csak kell
osszekeveri a tevevel a lovat
s az elete onnek igy mulik el.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 30)

Lovag! Elég a sok beszédből,
a tisztítóból most jött a nejem,
fényesre pucolták a páncélt,
csak nézze meg, azt viselem.
Hintalovam dühödten rúgkapál,
az orrlikából fúj vadon a gőz,
nincsen táltos ki elébe áll,
az én lovam minden lovat legyőz.
Rohanjon Lovag a vastelepre,
tegyen fejére rozsdás fazekat,
fedje a mellét páncélszekrényajtó,
mert támadok, nem várhatok sokat.
Felvágom Önt, mint hentes a szalámit,
jegesmedvéknek vetem, mi marad,
vagy a tetemét a sivatagban elásom,
hogy ott kaparja ki a hiénahad.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 30)

Most a varoshaza a celpont ***
turelemel legyen
Egy ora mulva itt vagyok***
s levagom a fejed


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 30)

Tisztelt lovag, nálam a türelem
télen és nyáron egyaránt
mindig rózsát terem
s azt kapja a nejem.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 30)

Na megjottem a hirrel 
mely se jo se rosz
ebben a hivatalban
lakik a sok gonosz.
Felorat vartam , 
a kave oly meleg,
en a folyoson alltam
mig a hivatalnok mereng. 
Megitta a kavet
a kerdest meghalgata.
fejit csovalta 
majd irt egy balladat.
menjen ide, menjen oda
talan ott tudjak on mit keres
csak anyit tudtam meg hogy e varosban,
mindenhez kell ket kezes.


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 30)

Ha Önnek két kezes kell
akkor kell Önnek kölcsön,
pedig megmondtam előre,
hogy pénzt már el ne költsön,
gondoljon özvegyére,
s az árváknak hadára,
akiket halála miatt,
hagy majd Ön, mind magára.
De végül is nem értem,
miért ment hivatalba?
aki kölcsönt akar
inkább elmegy a Bankba.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 30)

Nem penzert voltam,azt ott ugy sem adnak
on vensegere tudhatna mar
az on fenykepetol agyverzest kaptak.
es azonnal lezartak a hatart.
Ki a kepet latta, most karantenban szenved
apolok hada szornyulkodve all
a hadsereg tankokkal tartja fent a rendet
s a rendorfonok ijedten kapitulalt
Kitort a panik, o borzalmas nepharag,
a csocselek az utcan tolong,
az ablakok torve , mindenki fosztogat,
s en nevetek rajtuk mint egy bolond.
Ok meg nem tudjak hogy csak szornyu ronda
fejin paroka, csapott valain copf.
kihullott fogait a zsebeben hordja
s a szomoru valosag az hogy bolond
Kis kosaraval mint Piroska bukdacsol
fejin kendo a keziben a gorcs
neha nagyot huz lopott kulacsabol
en tudom mert en vagyok a bolcs.

Ja, es szep is


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 30)

Uram, kérem vegye már észre,
hogy tükör előtt dadog.
Ön ronda, csúf akár a bűn,
és a szép itt, csak én vagyok.
Nem csodálom, hogy Viagra Fallson
kitört a pánik és a kirakat,
hisz Ön elment a hivatalba,
s ki látta fejvesztve szaladt,
mert azt hitte a nép a tudatlan,
a lochnessi szörny lakást cserélt,
s mert nem talált semmit a tóban,
a hivatalban kért segélyt.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 4)

Bolond lukbol, bolond szel fuj,
megint nem tudja mit beszel,
ha kozelebb jon, es megrugom,
hat, elszall mint a kosza szel.
On neveletlen,s ronda ember,
etikettet, sosem tanult,
kacska kezebe fogott fegyvert,
bar ilyet nem tehetett jozanul.
On, csak reszeges martaloc lett,
a hos lovagi cim az enyem,
dicso nevem mindenek felett,
Onnek nem maradt mas ,csak a remeny.
Ne aggodjon, a halal gyorsan kozeleg,
szabjam eles, feje porba hull,
Az adott szo engem nem kotelez,
s Ontol a kutyam is megvadul.
Kicsorgo veret ,a disznok zabaljak
csamcsognak onon rendessen,
s a foteren, a puspok falatjat,
egy karoval vorosre verem.


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 4)

Uram mit Ön teend, ez vért kiván,
lovaghoz nem méltó, gyalázat.
Előbb kiszúrom a szemét,
majd Önre gyújtom a házat.
Tudom azt jól, hogy Ön beteg,
s kényszerzubbonyt visel,
de az Ön modortalan beszédét
én nem viselem el.
Fekete fényes tollú holló
viszi majd csőrében a szemét,
hogy a magasból láthassa a földön
heverő fejetlen tetemét. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 4)

Uram, mars vissza az iskolaba,
tudatlan ember , bolond beszed
szerintem kezdhetne az ovodaban
kulomben en szedem ki a szemet


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 4)

Tudom, ha hagynám, Ön kiszedné,
kinyomná kéjjel, s minden éjjel
mikor bagoly huhog a vára tornyán
dacolna ezernyi veszéllyel
s lobogó ingben és gatyában
állna a szélben és viharban
s üvöltené gúvadt szemekkel:
Kinyomtam Efi szemét, s most baj van.
Mondom: Ha hagynám ! az Ön sorsára
már rákerült a nagy pecsét,
vascsizmámmal és sarkantyúmmal
rúgom dagadtra a pöcsét,
s a kíntól két szeme kiugrik,
nincs más dolgom, csak felszedem,
s miként a képen, az Ön barátja
az erdő madarai elé teszem.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 11)

Na,figyeljen lovag Ur, a turelmem veget ert. On aljas modon mergezett egeret kuldott nekem, melyet hu kutyam surgossen elfogyasztott. Az allatvedo egyesuletnek tett feljelentesem alapjat a haldoklo eger magnoszallagra vett utolso cincogasat, a hivatalos szervekhez eljuttattam, akik az ervenyben levo jogszabalyok alapjan , On ellen , egy csofogoval eljarast kezdemenyeznek.Kutyam korhazi apolasanak koltsegei csak azert nem ont terhelik, mert a korhaz az on utasitasara a szerencsetlen allatot nem fogadta, igy kenytelen voltam en meggyogyitani. Mergemben kiastam a kerti cseresznye fa ala gondossan eltejtett doglott teknosomet, amin a dukkozas meg mindig gyonyoruen csillog, es atkaimtol kiserve tobszor belerugtam , termeszetessen onnek szanva. Uram , on szerencses csillagzat alatt szuletett, mert woodo baratnomtol tanult doglott csirkelabas megoldassal athuztam az on szamitasait, es ne zavard a koreimet felkialtassal surun megatkoztam ont.Ez belathatatlan kovetkezmenyekkel jar hiaba visel hat dioptrias szemuveget. Kerem, ont hogy postafordultaval a Radvanyi setet erdoben megjelenni sziveskedjek, markotyanyos lanynak oltozve es karjan a nagymamanak szant mergezett almat tartalmazo kicsiny kosarkaval. A Beno sirjanal
atveheti a par es verbaj felteteleit tartalmazo, sligovicas uveget, amibol a palinkat elore eltavolitottam, evvel is ovva az on egeszseget. Varom mielobbi valaszat. 
Maradok adaznal adazabb ellensege .
Csocsi a sotet warior.


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 11)

Tisztelt Lovag
mint gyermek úgy kacagtam,
könnyem öntözte a nokedlifám,
ha nem hagyja ezt sürgősen abba,
saját kezemmel vágom majd pofán.
Az Ön ebe, kit Marcang néven tisztel
a kórházakba azért nem mehet,
mert a bundája bolhákkal teli,
s megfertőzné a többi ebet,
mi több a doktor is csak vakarózna, 
s elvonná figyelmét a szopornyicáról,
ez így van rendjén, így kell lennie,
így csinálnák a világon bárhol.
Azon viszont a szivem megszakad,
hogy a döglött teknőst a lakkost elásta
Nem marad ezért önnek a várában
épen se torony, se bástya.
Szétzúzok mindent, a bosszúm vendetta
teknősöm vére az égre kiált!
Személyesen húzom a nyakát ki,
s nem iszik többet sligovocát. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 13)

Kelmed ,csak ne kacarasszon, nagy nap ez a mai
ujjabb rovatkat veshet a fara, s torolheti a tavajit
Ezer szerencseje, hogy tisztelem az unnepet
okelme elott, csak e napon emelem suvegem.
Na jo, nem bantom ma, pedig lenne miert,
legyen e nap beke, s nem allok boszut senkiert.
Mikor On megszuletett , volt nagy visongas ,
az orvos elobb sirt fel, azt hitte latomas.
Kesobb a helyzet sajnos,nem sokat valtozott,
A remult csalad, osszeult, s hivtak a latnokot.
Az ordog muve mondtak , mas ilyet nem tehet
mar akkor tudta mindenki, hogy eladtad lelkedet.
Igy lehet, hogy kutyammal, mergezett egeret ettetel
ez amirol tudok, s ki tudja meg mi mindent tehettel.
De hagyjuk ezt mama, legyen ez a te napod
en csak igy kivanok neked , Boldog Szuletes Napot.


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 13)

Kedves Csöcsi lovag,
a szép szót köszönöm,
ennek köszönheti,
hogy össze nem töröm.
Marcang kutyájának
küldök egy kis mérget,
hogyha Önt megölöm,
majd vele kisérthet.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 21)

Elmult a nagy nap, tulelted ezt is
kehes lovad duhong magaba
E dognehez lovagot vigye el a pestis
vagy legalabb koltozzon a messzi canadaba.
Unja mar cipelni, a hatat is tori
nyereg es loszerszam, elkopott bizony
Ha meg is csak raulne, az arokba loki
s remulten nyeriti, ez bizony iszony.
Lo helyett ajanlom toloszekbe uljon
csapzott furtjeit tetesse kontyba
vicsorogjon, hogy mergesnek tunjon
had lassa mindenki on milyen ronda


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 21)

Kedves lovag, macskáknak réme,
ki éji órán, mikor a Hold se süt,
tetőn guggol, figyel az éjszakába,
s minden kóbor macskát leüt,
ne minősítse a táltosomat kérem,
mert toporzékol, ha a nevét hallja,
a patájával úgy magába rúg,
hogy röptében fél Kanadát felnyalja.
S így Ön lesz az, aki kerekes székben
megy a kocsmába, törött kézzel lábbal,
a kocsmáros itatja maradékból,
s Ön nem békül meg többé a világgal,
mert bármibe kezd, minden rosszra fordul,
minden csatája egy vesztett csata,
Kedves lovag, öreg már Ön e sporthoz,
ha jót akar, menjen szépen haza.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 29)

Napokig gondolkodtam, valaszoljak e erre,
sotet gondolatainak hitvany szovevenye,
de ugy dontottem, nem fakadok versre,
mert amit irhatnek, csak atkaim toredeke.
Mar tobb szazszor tortem ont kerekbe,
szemeit rengetegszer csereltem ossze
mar felszolitottam ont ajanlott levelben,
s idegrendszeret is en tettem en tonkre
Hiaba atkozodik, vicsorog, remego kezzel,
eszelos tekintet,az uveges szemek
Osszecserelem ont egy reszeges tevevel
s a hatara ulok es vilagga megyek


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 29)

Uram, rossz hireket hozok,
ha Önt egy teve meglátja
rémülten felzokog
s a hátfelét serényen földrecsapja.

Tevekörökben az a monda járja,
hogy Ön nincs tekintettel a nemre,
akár kan, vagy kanca Ön meghágja
s a tevék el vannak keseredve

Már össze is űlt a teveparlament
az egypupú s kétpupú pártok,
a versenytevék és a tehervonók,
valamint a dromedárok,

és döntés született, nincs visszaút,
ha egy teve csak meglátja Önt
támad, s lábával egyre rúg,
amig Önt a földbe nem taposta,

és körbejár a szó, s a teveposta,
hogy az Ön számára nincsen kegyelem.
Minden teve forgatja a szemét!
Én érdeklődve figyelem.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 29)

Ugyan mar kispajtas, teve ugyekben szakerto vagyok,
on a tevevel fenyeget ,en ijedtemben rogton meghalok.
Ne is almodozzon, nem errol szol e koltemeny,
nem fogok onnel csatazni egy vemhes, kehes teven
Inkabb szedje ossze, mi erejebol meg hatra van
Viselkedjen lovag modjara, vagy onnek is hatra arc


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 29)

Uram Ön képtelen leírni a nevét,
ne áltasson azzal, hogy látott már tevét.
Én már felkészültem a párbaj utáni bálra,
remélem Ön is kész már a dicstelen halálra.
Jöhet a párbaj máris, kardomat félredobtam,
ennyi előnyt adok. Remélem, kész és ott van,
én szőlőmetsző késsel vágom Önt fel serényen,
csontját ebek rágják majd, fogaikkal keményen,
a húsát, mit fölvágtam piranhák kapják,
nem hagyják meg Önnek, egyetlenegy darabját.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 29)

Almodozzon csak lovag utoljara teszi
a holnapot on mar nem eri meg
foldarabolt majat a kutyam sem eszi
ha megis megenne, igy doglik meg.


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 29)

A botnak két vége van,
Önnek csak egy lesz,
előtte úgy megverem,
hogy kínjában megvesz. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 30)

Megvesz a rossebb, nekem ne beszelj,
ne bosszants kerlek mert megruglak en
hangulatom ma, mint a noi szeszej,
s rad gyujtom a hazad, e szep nap ejjelen.
Elotte ajtot , s ablakot zarok
a menekulesre eselyed sincs
asitva var rad a temetoi arok,
s sirodra irva lesz, nevesincs.


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 30)

A hasamat fogom, a könnyem pereg
úgy kacagok Önön vén lovag,
próbálja csak meg, kihúzza a gyufát,
s meggyújtom Önt és a lovat.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 30)

Maga csak ne kacarasszon , a vidamsag utan a siras jon
torott lesz keze, torott a laba, mit tesz ha jon a vizozon
Noera mar hiaba var, barkajat reg szetvertem en
gyalazat, a ven fejere , nem tud uszni az elet tengeren


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 30)

Uram! Ön súlyos agybeteg,
klinikai eset,
keresse meg az orvosát,
s igyon egy keveset,
mert alkohollal jobban hat a szer,
és felbomlanak a kis pirulák,
s nem érzi mikor forró vasalóval,
simítom le a mosolyát.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 30)

Valoban innom kene, en jozanul ont mar nem birom.
Nem is tudom mit er az elet ha tobbe mar nem ihatom
Az alkohol fertotlenit, a vizrol ezt nem mondhatom
azt iggya csak maga, s majd beledoglik lovagom.
A viz a hatan hajokat visz, eros ital az nekem
ritkan azert iszom megis csak en borral keverem
Eleg ebbol , bolond beszed, szablyam eles , merre vagy
megtalallak, megtaposlak, s kiszedem az agyadat.
Formalinba teszem szepen ,tekerveny az nincs rajta
Nejeid kozt palyazat lesz, aki nyer, majd az kapja.


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 30)

Kedves lovag, az Ön kardja
olyan éles mint a bot,
az anyaga ócska bádog,
azt kifenni nagy robot.
Jöjjön mégis ki a pástra,
ne halasszuk már tovább,
széles damaszkuszi pengémmel
verem el a tomporát.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 30)

On egy brutalis alak, kinek fule tobb van mint foga,
megverem en furkosbottal ne legyen mar ugy oda
nincsen onnek mar pallosa, kardja sincs mar, tudom en,
nincsen batrabb, hosebb lovag, ezen a szep foldteken
Kinyuvasztom, majat zuzom a kutyammal etetem,
darabokra tordellek majd s eltemetem tetemed.


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 1)

Fogatlan vén lovag,
ki roskatag, s remeg
ha árnyékom meglátja
hívja a személyzetet
a pelenkát cserélni
mert csurran a kaki,
ha személyesen megyek
azt hogyan bírja ki?
A jószivű személyzet,
vett Önnek egy fakardot,
s nővér háta ha viszket,
csak odaszól: Vakard ott,
s Ön már serényen döfköd
az élement fakarddal,
s a geriátrián
felharsan vidám kardal:
hogy volt egy lovag - ki béka -
de hajdan volt vitéz,
macskákat hajkurászott,
(nem kellett hozzá ész),
de ha harcolni kellett,
messzire elfutott,
s ha keresték, letagadta,
és szörnyen hallgatott.
Aztán amikor elmúlt,
feje felül a veszély,
csörömpölve előtört,
jelezve itt van, él.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 1)

Csokolom Efi bacsi ,hogy tetszik ma lenni,
ma is harapunk? Vagy jok vagyunk talan?
A zartosztalyon, mindent meg kell majd enni,
hiszen ki tudja mit kapunk, holnap delutan
Legyen ma jo fiu, gyogyszeret vegye be
had aludjon ,ma mindenki egy kicsit,
nyelvet ne nyujtsa, a kukacat tegye el,
hisz mindenki latott mar pont olyan kicsit.
Noverek hadara a fraszt hozta regen
A katetert is onkent tepkedte ki,
A doktor ur kerte aludjon szepen
de maga visitva ugrott o-neki
Fogai csatogtak, a szeme forgott
orult sikoly ,a borzalmas hang,
torokhangon, on rekedten morgott
s valaszolt onnek a nagy harang.
Emlekszem del volt, az orulet dele
beontest kapott,de napolyit nem,
orvosok vittek ont, a sokkolo fele
szemeben latszott az orult felelem.
Hetekkel kesobb lattuk csak ujra
husz kilot fogyott, s remegve ment,
Meg, megallt neha ,a falhoz bujva,
s olyan volt ujra,mint egy agyament.
Utoljara kerem maradjon nyugton
felcedulajat majd tonkre teszem
ha kozelit, majd jol vesen rugom,
S gyogyszeradagjat majd en megeszem.


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 1)

Az eszem megáll! Tán placebót etetnek Önnel,
hogy semmi gyógyszer nem nyugtatja meg?
A gyógyszert elcserélte pálinkára,
és most azért habog-hebeg?
Megkérem Önt, viselkedjen ma szépen,
ma Yom Kippurnak szörnyű éjjelén***
az Isten éppen ma éjjel itél majd,***
hogy meghal Ön, vagy még egy kicsit él.***
Ma éjjel nem szabad semmit zabálni,***
nem szabad inni és tilos lesz a szex,***
csak betegeknek van ma megengedve,***
egy pohár víz és egy darabka keksz.***
Huszonöt órán át dühöng az éhség,***
a templomokban sófár hangja zeng,***
az autók nem közlekednek az úton,***
csak a gyemekek vidám hangja cseng.***
E szörnyű napon hagyjon hát pihenni,***
láthatja nincs most Bibliakritika,***
az is lehet, hogy nem jövök a netre,***
mert meghalok, ha nincs bennem pia.
De holnapután visszajövök újra
és régi kedvvel laposra verem,
addig mindent szabad, de akkor
már nem lesz Önnek tovább kegyelem.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 1)

Meselnek onnek a sztrapacskarol, de szivem jo, igy nem teszem
Onnek naponta kene ilyen unnep, s az eh-halal lesz a fegyverem.
Valaszon vallast hol naponta zabalhat, sonkat kenyerrel, s ihat ha akar,
Talan igy megbocsajthato, az on fejiben, a szornyu zurzavar.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 6)

Uram, idom veges ,turelmem fogy
eddig vartam, az oklom nagy
csak azt csodalom,hogy naivan hittem,
Hogy Efraim lovag, te bator vagy.
Na mindegy , csalodtam megint
on unnepel, s kozben messze fut,
faradt kezem egy utolsot legyint
menekuljon gyorsan ahogy csak tud
Alltam es vartam ,neman es szotlanul
esoben hoban , viharban en
rajottem, on sajnos mar nem tanul
s hiaba alltam a harcok mezejen.
Megszokott gyavan, hirtelen menekult
Itthagyott csendben egy szot sem szolt
ugy latom uram, ujjabban elkerul
igy az on becsuleten esett a folt


----------



## Efike (2006 Október 6)

Magyarázom Önnek hosszú idő óta,
és Ön semmit sem ért, mint egy idióta,
most ünnepek vannak, itt van az ideje
semmiféle harcnak nincsen mostan helye.
Most éppen szukkot van, a sátoros ünnep
a vallásos zsidók most szuchát püfölnek
összeáll a keret, a tetején pálma,
ott kell imádkozni, ez a zsidók álma.
Én csak könyökölök, és a kalapácsot
nagyívben megvetem, mint a szuchot-ácsot,
Hagyjon engem békén, mert úgy vágom képen,
hogy helyben bepisil. Érti kéremszépen?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 6)

Nem ertem, es nem is fogom,
magyarazom onnek , nem alap fokon.
Valasszon mas valast, hol nyugodtan csatazhat
s megrugom megegyszer ha szidja az anyamat


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 18)

Hol volt, hol nem volt Efikenek epkezlab vegtagja.Tortent egyszer hogy betette labat , Bekaorszagba, ahol Beka volt. Kesobb torotten visszahuzta, es renoncert kialtott. A renonc rovazott, es felt betenni barmit is Bekaorszagba, Beka folott Bekagalamb ropkodott , es mar elore figyelmeztette Bekat , Efike minden mozdulatara. Nem sok volt neki mert felt, es csak a pillaja reszketett. Beka harcosok vigyaztak ra. Efike mindenfele bekafelhivasokkal reagalt ,de hatastalan maradt mint Beka segge alatt az itatospapir. Beka, a bekules neveben, a Bekakonferencia alatt Bekalencsevel dobalta Efiket, aki a megrazkodtatastol krokodilkonyeket ejtett a beka labara. Azota , Beka fel . Teglaval keresi Efiket, es merges. Gombahoz hasonlo sapkaban bekulekenysegi szandekkal es egy rozsdas Goyoszoroval hadonaszik. Efikenek se hire , se hamva, de Beka joszivu, es ad neki, ha meglatja , a teglaval.


----------



## Technomágus (2006 December 6)

Kedves mogorva párbajozók.

Tisztelettel érdeklődök, hogy rémlik e még valamelyiküknek, hogy mi is volt az ok? 

A válasz Cavintonért kiált.

Aztmondom én hogy úgyis döntetlen lesz a vége, miként anno a gyógyszergurító versenyüknek is.              

Továbbra is mély tisztelettel figyelem e furmányos versengést, és drukkolok az időnek, amely végül legyőzi e két Don Quiote-t.

Technomágus gonosz, és most leleplezte önmagát.


----------



## csocsike (2006 December 17)

8)


----------



## Juliana (2007 Január 4)

Hogy egy harc így érjen véget?
Ne tudjuk meg sosem, hogy ki nyert?
Ki vitte el végül a megérdemelt pálmát?
Ki nyerte most meg ezt a nagy csatát?
Egyformán drukkoltunk mind a két fének!
Nem is folytatják már? Úgy?? Tehát féltek!
Féltek, hogy kiderül, a másik az erősebb,
Féltek, hogy megtudjuk ki lett a nyerősebb!

Pedig nem a végét vártuk, hanem a folytatást!
Szívet melengető egymást gyilkolást!
Ne hagyjátok abba! Hiányozni fogtok!
Hiszen így arcunkra bizony mosolyt loptok.
Letenni a dárdát, ez már nem illdomos,
Tessék csak folytatni tovább az ördöngös
szóforgatást és a padlóba döngölős
szeretet csatát.


----------



## bogaras (2007 Április 3)

He....he...és megint csak he....... 
Le a kalappal, imádom és lenyűgöz, amikor a szellem csatázik és nem a brutális erő ! / én is csak a harmadik mondat után szoktam ez utóbbit használni /
Olyan szavazás miért nincs, hogy mi olvasók nyerünk azért mert követhettük a nemes párbajt ?


----------



## bogaras (2007 Április 8)

Kicsit nem iszok és már miket írok ??!


----------



## Derzsi (2007 December 20)

Hajrá Csöcsi


----------

